# MA, CT, RI Southern New England 09-2010



## 02powerstroke

Last years had 45 pages so Figured it was time to make a new one for this year !ussmileyflag


----------



## 02powerstroke

Cant wait to look out my window and see this


----------



## ColliganLands

im ready and i think its gonna come early..


----------



## 02powerstroke

and......


----------



## 02powerstroke

Me to. Hows it been man its been a while?


----------



## ColliganLands

been good just been real busy with the landscraping end of things and didnt think to check on here too often untill it started getting cold again.. ive been gearing up for fall and im gonna get the plow ready next weekend. you going back on with your town again this winter? and how have you been?


----------



## 02powerstroke

thats good better to be busy than slow. I've been good, I did a couple tows to franklin this summer dident see ya thow lol. Yeah I'm going back on for the town or maybe my town will see whos paying the most.


----------



## ColliganLands

02powerstroke;823942 said:


> thats good better to be busy than slow. I've been good, I did a couple tows to franklin this summer dident see ya thow lol. Yeah I'm going back on for the town or maybe my town will see whos paying the most.


haha didnt see you either lol.. im already signed back up with wrentham for this winter same pay as last year which i was happy with.. now im just hoping for the same route


----------



## 02powerstroke

Yeah I'm upgrading to a 9ft plow this year because they give the wider roads to the guys with the 9fter's I got stuck with alot of crappy roads last year.....


----------



## GPS

Hey Guys! I'll jump in on this thread too. 

I just finished replacing the hoses on my Fisher, and decided to replace the reservoir while I was at it, since it was looking kinda crusty. Check over is done, and I'm ready for snow!

Got a call from my DPW superintendent the other day asking if I was still on the program this season, and that they're sending out the contracts now. Should be all set soon. I hope to get the same route as last year, too. I thought it was a good one, but I don't really care. All the town guys seem OK, so I doubt I'd mind working with any of them.

I'm hoping this year to also sub for someone in addition to the town deal. Once the roads are set, I kinda hate being "done" when there are lots of guys still cleaning lots and driveways. A little extra cash wouldn't hurt either, payup.


Hope we all have a good season with no accidents, mechanical failures, or other BS.

Ken


----------



## Bostonyj7

Jumping on this new years thread. Left plowing for Lynn, and doing the Hospitial in Peabody with my new boss. Sweet deal. Plow from snow starts to snows end

C-


----------



## Chrisxl64

lucky bastards CT ya gotta have a minimum 19.5 GVW truck


----------



## 02powerstroke

Chrisxl64;825143 said:


> lucky bastards CT ya gotta have a minimum 19.5 GVW truck


Even for towns?


----------



## JBMiller616

Can't wait for the new season to start, getting another new rig this year too....


----------



## GPS

JBMiller616;825383 said:


> Can't wait for the new season to start, getting another new rig this year too....


Are you replacing the Dodge, or adding another rig? Don't leave us in suspense!! What are you getting??


----------



## JBMiller616

I'm replacing and old rig (2000 Chevy 2500 w/ 7.5' MM1) with a new one. There is a leftover 2009 Ram 2500 gasser just like the one I have now but in silver at a local Dodge dealer, with a 8.5' Xtreme V that I'm trying to workout a deal on right now.


----------



## Lakewlc

were ready here in south windsor.. i was excited when it was 30 degrees this morning haha


----------



## fordpsd

Hoping it will be a good winter. Pulled the plow out this past weekend to do some work on it before i get to busy with fall clean-ups.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

fordpsd;825839 said:


> Hoping it will be a good winter. Pulled the plow out this past weekend to do some work on it before i get to busy with fall clean-ups.


I make myself wait until Nov 1st to take it out. Unless i hear its gonna snow lol. Otherwise its just in the way until i finish cleanups.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I'm still waiting for the year when I have to plow snow while my towboats are still in the water. Now THAT would be interesting. My two worlds colliding! 

Both towboats stay in the water until the first couple of weeks of December.


----------



## 02powerstroke

freeze warning for tonight!!!!


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;827650 said:


> freeze warning for tonight!!!!


Yea! cant wait for the stuff to start falling. According to the National weather service, we may see some flakes mixed with rain Thursday night, but nothing serious. Just enough to tempt us. lol. I hope that everyone has a great season, and it' s now time to finish getting the truck and plow ready.

Aaron


----------



## FGZ

Subscribing, ready to do some plowin


----------



## mjlawncare

got a good coating on everything except pavement rite now and still comin down hard elevation around 1000ft


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Nice little mixture been coming down since 3


----------



## WingPlow

been snowing here since 1, looks like a winter wonderland


----------



## 02powerstroke

WingPlow;828890 said:


> been snowing here since 1, looks like a winter wonderland


we demand pictures lol


----------



## plowmaster07

WTF!!!!:realmad::realmad: It's dry as a bone in Ashburnham we are at 1100 ft I think... well, I'll give it a little time. lol.


----------



## WingPlow

here ya go


----------



## 02powerstroke

sweeet


----------



## fordpsd

06HD BOSS;826168 said:


> I make myself wait until Nov 1st to take it out. Unless i hear its gonna snow lol. Otherwise its just in the way until i finish cleanups.


Normally i wouldn't pull it out this early but i decided to sand blast it and repaint it this year. At least this way i have nothing to worry about until it starts snowing.


----------



## cfdeng7

getting some rain sleet snow mix in cheshire. nothings sticking but its getting me ready for plowing


----------



## WingPlow

we have a winter weather advisory for our area overnight for 1-3 inchesxysport


----------



## fordpsd

WingPlow;829005 said:


> we have a winter weather advisory for our area overnight for 1-3 inchesxysport


Thats awesome

Can't wait for it to start falling here.


----------



## plowmaster07

From what the radar is showing, northern MA should be getting our share of "the white gold" around 10-11 tonight. =]


----------



## plowmaster07

WingPlow;829005 said:


> we have a winter weather advisory for our area overnight for 1-3 inchesxysport


Are the roads cold enough for the snow to stick??? Up here they are not, but they are close.


----------



## mjlawncare

got 2-3 inches in grass, driveway slush


----------



## mjlawncare

this is my house in wolcott ct still snowing a little slowed down about 3" in grass slushy mess on pavement


----------



## JTK324

Hey guys started taking in my first order of sand and salt for the winter and moving the snow pushers around


----------



## cfdeng7

anyone plowing this


----------



## 04f250fisher

Another seasons upon us. I got a new truck this year since the ford 6.0 was costing to much to run. Put the plow mounts on my dodge last night and im ready to go!! Getting a dusting on the grass right now... What a tease


----------



## GPS

A few flakes this morning in Grafton.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Just picked up a Meyers mate...not a full size but it beats breaking your back


----------



## WingPlow

ended up with close to 5 inches on the deck thismorning..

a few slushy spots on the roads in the colder spots.....LOTS of low hanging trees


----------



## WingPlow

sittin here having a coffee watching the rain change over to snow...


----------



## plowmaster07

WingPlow;831707 said:


> sittin here having a coffee watching the rain change over to snow...


sweet deal . Yeah up here in northern MA it's already changed over to snow, I think they are saying 1-3" total. I'm pretty sure that it wont stick. But it is nice to watch.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Still raining here in Southern New Hampshire. We saw some snow on Friday, but it wasnt much more than a half an inch dusting on the lawn. Should I be expecting this current rain to change to snow?


----------



## mjlawncare

yup snowing here also


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831758 said:


> Still raining here in Southern New Hampshire. We saw some snow on Friday, but it wasnt much more than a half an inch dusting on the lawn. Should I be expecting this current rain to change to snow?


I would be, If you look at the "Winter weather advisory" that the National Weather Service posted:
http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...shburnham+MA&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1116 AM EDT SUN OCT 18 2009

...A PERIOD OF HEAVY WET SNOW MAY OCCUR TODAY ACROSS THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST MASSACHUSETTS...

MAZ002>004-008-009-182330-
/O.CON.KBOX.WW.Y.0015.000000T0000Z-091019T0000Z/
WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-
WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CHARLEMONT...GREENFIELD...ORANGE...
BARRE...FITCHBURG...CHESTERFIELD...BLANDFORD
1116 AM EDT SUN OCT 18 2009

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT THIS
EVENING...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT THIS
EVENING.

THIS ADVISORY IS FOR THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL AND
NORTHWEST MASSACHUSETTS...MAINLY ABOVE 1000 FEET.

A STRONG NOREASTER IS DEVELOPING SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND AT LATE MORNING
AND WILL PASS TO THE EAST OF NANTUCKET TONIGHT. RAIN HAS OVERSPREAD
MOST OF MASSACHUSETTS AS OF LATE MORNING. HOWEVER WITH TEMPERATURES
MAINLY IN THE MID TO UPPER 30S ACROSS THE ADVISORY AREA ALONG WITH
THE PRECIPITATION INTENSITY MAINLY LIGHT...THE PRECIPITATION HAS BEEN
FALLING AS MAINLY RAIN WITH ANY SNOW CONFINED TO ELEVATIONS ABOVE 600
FT.

HOWEVER A BAND OF HEAVIER PRECIPITATION AT LATE MORNING WAS ACROSS
NORTHEAST CONNECTICUT EXTENDING INTO SOUTHERN WORCESTER COUNTY. THIS
PRECIPITATION WAS IN THE FORM OF SNOW AND RAIN. THE FORECAST DILEMMA
THIS AFTERNOON WILL REVOLVE AROUND HOW FAR NORTHWEST DOES THE BACK
EDGE OF THE HEAVY PRECIPITATION TRACK. CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT
THE BACK EDGE OF THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION MAY TRACK FARTHER
SOUTHEAST ACROSS NORTHEAST CONNECTICUT INTO SOUTHERN WORCESTER
COUNTY AND NORTHEAST INTO THE I495 CORRIDOR. THEREFORE ONLY LIGHTER
PRECIPITATION MAY EXTEND INTO THE COLDER AIR ACROSS NORTHWEST
MASSACHUSETTS. AS A RESULT THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MAY BE
CANCELLED IF THESE TRENDS CONTINUE. THIS STATEMENT WILL BE UPDATED
AGAIN EARLY THIS AFTERNOON.

AS FOR NORTHEAST CONNECTICUT...NORTHWEST RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHERN
WORCESTER COUNTY...ANY WINTRY MIX OF SNOW AND RAIN WILL NOT LIKELY
RESULT IN MUCH IF ANY ACCUMULATION AS TEMPERATURES REMAIN WELL ABOVE
FREEZING.

ANY SNOWFALL SHOULD TURN BACK TO RAIN AT MOST LOCATIONS BY THIS
EVENING AS SLIGHTLY WARMER AIR WORKS INTO THE REGION.

Good luck!
Aaron


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hmm, I was just at Home Depot, went inside it was pouring rain, came outside, its snowing like crazy. Snow and hail right now. More snow then hail though. This is pretty good. Cant wait for the first plowable event. Well, actually I can, we just put a pool in the backyard, just finished backfilling yesterday  
Well, if we do get snow, may everyone make some good money !


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831870 said:


> Hmm, I was just at Home Depot, went inside it was pouring rain, came outside, its snowing like crazy. Snow and hail right now. More snow then hail though. This is pretty good. Cant wait for the first plowable event. Well, actually I can, we just put a pool in the backyard, just finished backfilling yesterday
> Well, if we do get snow, may everyone make some good money !


Gotta love New England... "If you don't like the weather, just wait a minute". All your equipment ready to roll??


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;831878 said:


> Gotta love New England... "If you don't like the weather, just wait a minute". All your equipment ready to roll??


Pretty much. I have to see if I can put a new cable on the atv winch though. That cable gets wet and then spools just a little wrong and it just splits like crazy. And then since we have yet to bolt the dump insert in the 350 I think we are just going to take it out for the winter. Not really worth the loss of sight, and the excavator is still at the house so it will be a piece of cake  How about you, ready to roll? The snow is really picking up here. Fairly small flakes also, and you know that saying, big flakes little snow small flakes big snow... But its only October, who knows :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831887 said:


> Pretty much. I have to see if I can put a new cable on the atv winch though. That cable gets wet and then spools just a little wrong and it just splits like crazy. And then since we have yet to bolt the dump insert in the 350 I think we are just going to take it out for the winter. Not really worth the loss of sight, and the excavator is still at the house so it will be a piece of cake  How about you, ready to roll? The snow is really picking up here. Fairly small flakes also, and you know that saying, big flakes little snow small flakes big snow... But its only October, who knows :laughing:


I would personally leave the dump bed out of the truck for now, so you can see behind you... The sides I have on the truck now, (they are in my pics folder), come off before the winter. They serve their purpose during the summer, and I have no need for them to be on in the winter. I need to fix the 4wd next weekend, and the plows basically ready. Thankfully nothing is sticking to the roadway's yet, just the lawns. :bluebounc . But it will be all fixed up and good to go before long.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;831895 said:


> I would personally leave the dump bed out of the truck for now, so you can see behind you... The sides I have on the truck now, (they are in my pics folder), come off before the winter. They serve their purpose during the summer, and I have no need for them to be on in the winter. I need to fix the 4wd next weekend, and the plows basically ready. Thankfully nothing is sticking to the roadway's yet, just the lawns. :bluebounc . But it will be all fixed up and good to go before long.


Where in Mass are you? We have a ton of flakes coming down but its not actually sticking to the grass or roadways. Might have something to do with the fact that its like 40 degrees outside and its snowing? Please mother nature, explain? Haha. I just snapped a couple pics Ill put them up in a second.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831929 said:


> Where in Mass are you? We have a ton of flakes coming down but its not actually sticking to the grass or roadways. Might have something to do with the fact that its like 40 degrees outside and its snowing? Please mother nature, explain? Haha. I just snapped a couple pics Ill put them up in a second.


I'm up in Ashburnham MA, pretty close to the NH border. this weather is such a tease. lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;831936 said:


> I'm up in Ashburnham MA, pretty close to the NH border. this weather is such a tease. lol


I know... It snows for an hour like its going to accumulate then bam, its raining hail again!


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Figured I'd join in on this thread, plows ready to go, prepped, primed and painted, new Intensifres for the headgear...Trucks got new rubbers, strobes on the roof...just waiting for the 1st call...nice to see the snow again though..although there wasnt much of a summer though..lol..hopefully we have a snow filled winter to make up for it!!...hopefully we all get a $$$ filled winter...good luck this winter!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

T&M SnowMan;831942 said:


> Figured I'd join in on this thread, plows ready to go, prepped, primed and painted, new Intensifres for the headgear...Trucks got new rubbers, strobes on the roof...just waiting for the 1st call...nice to see the snow again though..although there wasnt much of a summer though..lol..hopefully we have a snow filled winter to make up for it!!...hopefully we all get a $$$ filled winter...good luck this winter!!


Hey good luck to you to!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

We had to jack up the shed, and it was sliding cause we only had three 20 ton jacks, so we put the back of the skidsteer next to the shed to stop the sliding, and forgot the battery has to be charged every once in a while, and you cant open the door to the battery right now... Problems..


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I know, terrible pics, buying a camera tonight. But, anyone up for swimming, pool just got finished yesterday ! A nice snowy dip in the pool sounds good huh?


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831950 said:


> I know, terrible pics, buying a camera tonight. But, anyone up for swimming, pool just got finished yesterday ! A nice snowy dip in the pool sounds good huh?


Not bad man, if it was warmer... lol. Where about's in NH are you?


----------



## plowmaster07

T&M SnowMan;831942 said:


> Figured I'd join in on this thread, plows ready to go, prepped, primed and painted, new Intensifres for the headgear...Trucks got new rubbers, strobes on the roof...just waiting for the 1st call...nice to see the snow again though..although there wasnt much of a summer though..lol..hopefully we have a snow filled winter to make up for it!!...hopefully we all get a $$$ filled winter...good luck this winter!!


Sounds like your ready to roll! Thanks, and good luck to you too! payuppayup


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;831978 said:


> Not bad man, if it was warmer... lol. Where about's in NH are you?


Salem. Right on the Mass border.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;831982 said:


> Salem. Right on the Mass border.


oh cool, is there a plow on the 350?


----------



## GPS

Snowing here, in Grafton, MA at the moment. Huge, wet flakes coming down. About 37* out, so it's just making a little slush on my truck and the front landing at the top of the steps. It is cool to look at, though.


----------



## plowmaster07

GPS;831988 said:


> Snowing here, in Grafton, MA at the moment. Huge, wet flakes coming down. About 37* out, so it's just making a little slush on my truck and the front landing at the top of the steps. It is cool to look at, though.


yep it is I'll get some pics up from my house in a second, theres some on the grass and the truck, nothing else. lol.


----------



## 02powerstroke

the Pats are playing in the snow lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;831985 said:


> oh cool, is there a plow on the 350?


There sure is. 8ft mm1. I am buying a Camera tonight, Ill finally get some pics of everything lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey guys, turn on the pats game, look at the snow coming down there!!! That field is covered!


----------



## ColliganLands

you should see the snow outside my house here in Franklin huge flakes.. looks like a blizzard mulch and grass have some accumulations slush on the driveways


----------



## SuperdutyShane

ColliganLands;831999 said:


> you should see the snow outside my house here in Franklin huge flakes.. looks like a blizzard mulch and grass have some accumulations slush on the driveways


Must be good for you landscapers right, stop those fall clean ups real fast.


----------



## ColliganLands

haha i havent even started them yet lol was planing on mowing for atleast another 2 weeks 
so this snow is exciting but at the same time im not ready for it yet


----------



## mklawnman

Any you guys have to go out if it keeps up and the temp drops overnight? Im sure most of your contracts start at the end of the month but who knows? Or just let it melt by morning? 
Havent seen much snow around by me yet, which is fine by me for now.


----------



## plowmaster07

ColliganLands;832003 said:


> haha i havent even started them yet lol was planing on mowing for atleast another 2 weeks
> so this snow is exciting but at the same time im not ready for it yet


yeah I know the feeling. lol. First one will be on Thursday, hope this stuff stays away for a few weeks, lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832007 said:


> yeah I know the feeling. lol. First one will be on Thursday, hope this stuff stays away for a few weeks, lol.


Hey hey hey! Take that attitude to Lawnsite! haha.
It can start Tuesday, cause tomorrow my dad is picking up 30 yards of loam and it will be spread by then so we can have snow Tuesday and from then on in, keep it coming!


----------



## Banksy

I turned on the Pat's game and WTF??!! It's snowing, so I called back home and my parents said it's snowing pretty good. Explain that Al Gore!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Banksy;832024 said:


> I turned on the Pat's game and WTF??!! It's snowing, so I called back home and my parents said it's snowing pretty good. Explain that Al Gore!


Im sure hes getting ready to make a good speech pretty soon. Hes going to blame it on the polar bears somehow. :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832017 said:


> Hey hey hey! Take that attitude to Lawnsite! haha.
> It can start Tuesday, cause tomorrow my dad is picking up 30 yards of loam and it will be spread by then so we can have snow Tuesday and from then on in, keep it coming!


hey hey hey nothing!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce it's all part of the job. Do you use the atv for driveways or personal use only??


----------



## plowmaster07

here's the pics that I said I'd put up. It's slowed down a little bit right now, but not much.


----------



## Bolt-1

Been coming down here in Holden for 6 hours now. Big flakes but slow. Grass and cars covered now.


----------



## plowmaster07

Bolt-1;832072 said:


> Been coming down here in Holden for 6 hours now. Big flakes but slow. Grass and cars covered now.


It's backed off in Ashburnham now, whats the accumulation in Holden... any?


----------



## ColliganLands

we.ve probably got a good 3/4 to an inch on the grass/ cars here now.. some lsuch starting to form on the roads and its still coming down pretty good too lol


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Al Gore is gonna say something like it was George Bush's fault that it snowed...lol...how bout the Pats tonight...Holy bat $h!t batman....I was really hoping for them to go over 60 though...lol


----------



## plowmaster07

T&M SnowMan;832227 said:


> Al Gore is gonna say something like it was George Bush's fault that it snowed...lol...how bout the Pats tonight...Holy bat $h!t batman....I was really hoping for them to go over 60 though...lol


Yeah same here. But you know that it will be all over the new tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

ColliganLands;832160 said:


> we.ve probably got a good 3/4 to an inch on the grass/ cars here now.. some lsuch starting to form on the roads and its still coming down pretty good too lol


Well I was just on your website, you guys do some really nice work! What type of set up are you running for your mowing crew?? ie mowers, trailers, and such.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832063 said:


> hey hey hey nothing!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce it's all part of the job. Do you use the atv for driveways or personal use only??


Im 14 so I guess you could say personal use. Ive used it the past 2 years doing the neighborhood. But, now I have the truck so I will be doing more than my neighborhood.


----------



## ColliganLands

plowmaster07;832285 said:


> Well I was just on your website, you guys do some really nice work! What type of set up are you running for your mowing crew?? ie mowers, trailers, and such.


running a 16ft x 6 carry on open with a basket on the front and split rear gate. have a 52/19 stander rh a 14/48 scag belt wb and a 36/14 scag belt wb. and echo/redmaxx handhelds
run 2-3 guys including myself for the mowing


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I looked outside and there is a good 3/4'' on the truck. Its on top of the blades SnoFoil  If it gets a little bit colder, the roads are about to get really icey. Its 33 here, and its dropping, so I think my town will be out sanding tomorrow, perhaps a late start for school ?


----------



## ColliganLands

SuperdutyShane;832301 said:


> I looked outside and there is a good 3/4'' on the truck. Its on top of the blades SnoFoil  If it gets a little bit colder, the roads are about to get really icey. Its 33 here, and its dropping, so I think my town will be out sanding tomorrow, perhaps a late start for school ?


maybe up in NH. here its slowed down now and theyre saying the temp is gonna go back up to around 40 over night


----------



## SuperdutyShane

ColliganLands;832305 said:


> maybe up in NH. here its slowed down now and theyre saying the temp is gonna go back up to around 40 over night


I hope not... Its supposed to get up in the 60's this week. How does this work? Haha.


----------



## plowmaster07

ColliganLands;832295 said:


> running a 16ft x 6 carry on open with a basket on the front and split rear gate. have a 52/19 stander rh a 14/48 scag belt wb and a 36/14 scag belt wb. and echo/redmaxx handhelds
> run 2-3 guys including myself for the mowing


sounds like a nice set up. Did you have a good season?


----------



## ColliganLands

SuperdutyShane;832313 said:


> I hope not... Its supposed to get up in the 60's this week. How does this work? Haha.


i honeslty have no idea how the weather worked out today lol.. they say now that its gonna get warmer tonight but the snow is gonna keep going untill midnight im confused


----------



## ColliganLands

plowmaster07;832325 said:


> sounds like a nice set up. Did you have a good season?


pretty good.. was hoping to get a few more weeks out of the mowing but im not sure about that now.. we added around 10 new accounts over the course of the season so overall it was a sucess.. how was your season?

oh and by the way still snowing


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832288 said:


> Im 14 so I guess you could say personal use. Ive used it the past 2 years doing the neighborhood. But, now I have the truck so I will be doing more than my neighborhood.


nice deal! I've been plowing since 2007 (when I got my license), and was shoveling and snow blowing before that. I kidd you not, moving 8' is so much nicer than one shovel full at a time. :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

ColliganLands;832334 said:


> pretty good.. was hoping to get a few more weeks out of the mowing but im not sure about that now.. we added around 10 new accounts over the course of the season so overall it was a sucess.. how was your season?
> 
> oh and by the way still snowing


So far It's been really good, picked up a 6'4" x12' carry on trailer this spring, and a new 36" walk behind. Hoping to be able to justify a Ferris 52" z- turn in the spring. I basically tripled my business this season alone, and I'm hoping to grow by another 3x next season. I'm pretty sure that I can add another 15-20 accounts before I have to get someone else working with me during the season. Yeah, still steady snow here, but the PATS game was awsome


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832313 said:


> I hope not... Its supposed to get up in the 60's this week. How does this work? Haha.


Just sit and wait! :laughing::laughing::laughing: No body will ever know how the weather patterns work until the skies open up. lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

ColliganLands;832329 said:


> i honeslty have no idea how the weather worked out today lol.. they say now that its gonna get warmer tonight but the snow is gonna keep going untill midnight im confused


I know it is ridiculous, it has been above freezing and snowing all day, I guess its cause the air temperatures at higher elevation must have been below freezing.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832335 said:


> nice deal! I've been plowing since 2007 (when I got my license), and was shoveling and snow blowing before that. I kidd you not, moving 8' is so much nicer than one shovel full at a time. :laughing:


I cant wait! Im pumped to be in a heated cab!


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832368 said:


> I cant wait! Im pumped to be in a heated cab!


Although there are more costly repairs involved with a truck than a quad, your potential income per hour goes sky high. Does the truck have a/c?? It will also be nice for you considering you can go out early, do your route, and then go to school (not fun but I've been there many times lol).


----------



## DoTheSnowDance

*Snowing in Boston!*

any one have any info?


----------



## fordpsd

Well all rain today where i am in RI. But couldn't believe the snow when i was watching the pats game today.

What a tease though, its supposed to hit almost 60 this week.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832382 said:


> Although there are more costly repairs involved with a truck than a quad, your potential income per hour goes sky high. Does the truck have a/c?? It will also be nice for you considering you can go out early, do your route, and then go to school (not fun but I've been there many times lol).


Thats the plan for when I get my license. Ive started saving up already, I want to have a mid 2000's Superduty. Im already used to getting up early, whenever I used to go to work with my dad when he owned his own trucks we got up at 4 every morning.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832395 said:


> Thats the plan for when I get my license. Ive started saving up already, I want to have a mid 2000's Superduty. Im already used to getting up early, whenever I used to go to work with my dad when he owned his own trucks we got up at 4 every morning.


Nice! Sounds like you have a good plan ready for action. Not may people can say that.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832400 said:


> Nice! Sounds like you have a good plan ready for action. Not may people can say that.:laughing::laughing:


Hah. Well everyone has a plan. Good or not. Its whether it works out. :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832406 said:


> Hah. Well everyone has a plan. Good or not. Its whether it works out. :laughing:


Okay true....................................... VERY TRUE:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832410 said:


> Okay true....................................... VERY TRUE:laughing::laughing:


Haha. So your 18 now right? Senior?


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832422 said:


> Haha. So your 18 now right? Senior?


yeah, I'm 18 and I already graduated  from a local voc tech school, I'm currently enrolled at a community college near by and juggling that with work. Any college palns


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832427 said:


> yeah, I'm 18 and I already graduated  from a local voc tech school, I'm currently enrolled at a community college near by and juggling that with work. Any college palns


Hoping to go to college for diesel engine mechanics.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832478 said:


> Hoping to go to college for diesel engine mechanics.


sweet. My friend is going to UTI Norwood right now for that same study, so far he really likes it. You may want to look into that school.


----------



## abbe

Still snowing in boston right now....no accumulation really


----------



## plowmaster07

abbe;832501 said:


> Still snowing in boston right now....no accumulation really


yeah, it's covered the lawn and truck, but it's nice to look at.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832493 said:


> sweet. My friend is going to UTI Norwood right now for that same study, so far he really likes it. You may want to look into that school.


Hmm, Ill take a look. Still 4 years  Haha.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;832501 said:


> Still snowing in boston right now....no accumulation really


Same here.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832515 said:


> Hmm, Ill take a look. Still 4 years  Haha.


Any idea where you want to go?


----------



## abbe

ouch four yers of high school.....so long. i go to wentworth in boston for construction managment. im a freshmen here.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;832536 said:


> Any idea where you want to go?


Nope. Really havent looked that far forward yet. I truly wish I was being pressured to look that far forward, because that would mean I was about to be leaving Highschool !


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;832574 said:


> ouch four yers of high school.....so long. i go to wentworth in boston for construction managment. im a freshmen here.


Yah. I find it funny how I see like sophmores at my school pushing freshmen and saying things like "Freshmen!" Considering about 4 months ago, they too were freshmen:laughing:


----------



## abbe

lol yeah screw em theres really no difference. have fun man high school was fun, i think i did like 10 hours of hw total for all four years. so far in college ive done uncountable hours. enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;832614 said:


> lol yeah screw em theres really no difference. have fun man high school was fun, i think i did like 10 hours of hw total for all four years. so far in college ive done uncountable hours. enjoy it while it lasts lol


Haha. We only have 4 classes a day, 90 minutes a piece, so the homework isnt that bad overall :laughing:


----------



## abbe

lucky little sob lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

enjoy it cause the next thing you know your 22 and paying bills.........


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;832695 said:


> lucky little sob lol


Haha! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

02powerstroke;832696 said:


> enjoy it cause the next thing you know your 22 and paying bills.........


Hmm I cant wait! :laughing:


----------



## abbe

Yeah life hits you fast after high school. thank god i bought my truck in cash because with school costing $30k a year i'd be up a creek without a paddle


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;832772 said:


> Yeah life hits you fast after high school. thank god i bought my truck in cash because with school costing $30k a year i'd be up a creek without a paddle


Isnt that when my parents come in and start rowing the boat :laughing:

I understand you though. But nothing in life is supposed to be cheap is it?


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;832802 said:


> Isnt that when my parents come in and start rowing the boat :laughing:
> 
> I understand you though. But nothing in life is supposed to be cheap is it?


I think so! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## abbe

Lol yea gotta spend the big buck to make it


----------



## plowmaster07

abbe;832969 said:


> Lol yea gotta spend the big buck to make it


That is most definitely true, If people haven't learned that yet, they will soon enough.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

life sped up real quick in 2000 after high school for me...right outta high school went active duty army, Fort Hood, TX then two tours in Iraq...good times...lol...spent 4 years down in TX (except for deployments)...glad to be "just paying bills" now...it was alot harder to focus on bills when slugs were whizzing past you....its not so bad when you sit at the kitchen table and the only thing bothering you is a child, not a diaper head with an AK...I like my newfound boring life of plowing and riding the quad!!


----------



## plowmaster07

T&M SnowMan;833098 said:


> life sped up real quick in 2000 after high school for me...right outta high school went active duty army, Fort Hood, TX then two tours in Iraq...good times...lol...spent 4 years down in TX (except for deployments)...glad to be "just paying bills" now...it was alot harder to focus on bills when slugs were whizzing past you....its not so bad when you sit at the kitchen table and the only thing bothering you is a child, not a diaper head with an AK...I like my newfound boring life of plowing and riding the quad!!


It definitely sounds like it's going well for you now! Sometimes we don't realize just how much we appreciate the simple things in life.ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## T&M SnowMan

thats one thing I dont do these days...I dont take things for granted...Its funny, when your life is put on pause so you can go fight for your country, you pretty much are left with maybe a picture in your pocket, everything else,...back in the USA in some storage unit collecting dust...or sold...when you are happy when once a day you get drinking water that isnt over 100 degrees, and that you got a letter the other day...thats when you realize all the things you took for granted, like a shower, watching TV, family or just hangin out with some friends...I tell ya, It slows down life for ya and you appreciate alot more things...see things ya never took the time to notice before...real reality check...thats why I say I love my low key simplified life...lol...and a good cold beer...in fact...I think I will have one!..drink up!!


----------



## plowmaster07

T&M SnowMan;833197 said:


> thats one thing I dont do these days...I dont take things for granted...Its funny, when your life is put on pause so you can go fight for your country, you pretty much are left with maybe a picture in your pocket, everything else,...back in the USA in some storage unit collecting dust...or sold...when you are happy when once a day you get drinking water that isnt over 100 degrees, and that you got a letter the other day...thats when you realize all the things you took for granted, like a shower, watching TV, family or just hangin out with some friends...I tell ya, It slows down life for ya and you appreciate alot more things...see things ya never took the time to notice before...real reality check...thats why I say I love my low key simplified life...lol...and a good cold beer...in fact...I think I will have one!..drink up!!


point taken


----------



## abbe

Dammit guys its only monday i cant go out drinking 8am chem lab tommorow lol but amen to the simple things.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

any other vets from the area?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;833425 said:


> Dammit guys its only monday i cant go out drinking 8am chem lab tommorow lol but amen to the simple things.


8am? School starts at 7:20 here :angry:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833524 said:


> 8am? School starts at 7:20 here :angry:


god I remember those days, and I don't miss them one bit! lol. My first class is at 8am two days a week, the other two days it is a 9:30 start, Friday's off.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;833599 said:


> god I remember those days, and I don't miss them one bit! lol. My first class is at 8am two days a week, the other two days it is a 9:30 start, Friday's off.:laughing::laughing:


:realmad: Its not that bad though, the four classes a day is sweet cause I have some pretty good classes. Althought my first class is English and the teacher is hyper beyond believe... And then Algebra gets a little boring about halfway through. But other than that Intro To business is easy, 9 people in my class, teacher lets us talk the whole time, and gym class, all we do is run the track.


----------



## 02powerstroke

SuperdutyShane;833611 said:


> :realmad: Its not that bad though, the four classes a day is sweet cause I have some pretty good classes. Althought my first class is English and the teacher is hyper beyond believe... And then Algebra gets a little boring about halfway through. But other than that Intro To business is easy, 9 people in my class, teacher lets us talk the whole time, and gym class, all we do is run the track.


First class used to suck at 730 lol from Junior year on I had lots of "work study" blocks so live got easyer lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

02powerstroke;833623 said:


> First class used to suck at 730 lol from Junior year on I had lots of "work study" blocks so live got easyer lol


I want to do the work study for automotive but I dont think they allow? I think you can only do for like nursing and those type of things. And they would want you to actually be working at a garage I would imagine, I would do it just for the free time and get a job somewhere else.

By the way, you have the sno foil on your plow correct? How does that affect stacking? 
I figured I would mention something slightly related to the weather :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833638 said:


> I want to do the work study for automotive but I dont think they allow? I think you can only do for like nursing and those type of things. And they would want you to actually be working at a garage I would imagine, I would do it just for the free time and get a job somewhere else.
> 
> By the way, you have the sno foil on your plow correct? How does that affect stacking?
> I figured I would mention something slightly related to the weather :laughing:


good Idea Shane! Don't want those moderators getting mad now do we??! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## fordpsd

plowmaster07;833599 said:


> god I remember those days, and I don't miss them one bit! lol. My first class is at 8am two days a week, the other two days it is a 9:30 start, Friday's off.:laughing::laughing:


This is my first year in college also, and that schedule is almost the same as mine. Isn't it great having that extra day off every week?


----------



## plowmaster07

fordpsd;833649 said:


> This is my first year in college also, and that schedule is almost the same as mine. Isn't it great having that extra day off every week?


You got that right! Just makes more time for workxysport


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;833644 said:


> good Idea Shane! Don't want those moderators getting mad now do we??! :laughing::laughing:


Haha. We can atleast put 1 post relating to topic in every 20 posts :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833660 said:


> Haha. We can atleast put 1 post relating to topic in every 20 posts :laughing:


ok I'm fine with that!! :laughing:wesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;833669 said:


> ok I'm fine with that!!


But when it starts snowing this will change. I just made the big jump and bought a digital camera :laughing:

I feel it was a good spend of $130. I paid in cash with a 100, 20 and a 10. They didnt bother to check the hundred or anything. Not saying I made fake bills in my basement (I dont have that kind of time with school at 7 am ) But I mean, if I owned a business, my employees would be checking those bills. I am not going to lose 100 dollars because an employees mistake to not look :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833685 said:


> But when it starts snowing this will change. I just made the big jump and bought a digital camera :laughing:
> 
> I feel it was a good spend of $130. I paid in cash with a 100, 20 and a 10. They didnt bother to check the hundred or anything. Not saying I made fake bills in my basement (I dont have that kind of time with school at 7 am ) But I mean, if I owned a business, my employees would be checking those bills. I am not going to lose 100 dollars because an employees mistake to not look :laughing:


oh very true. *"Not saying I made fake bills in my basement"* are you sure on that??!?!?!?!?! :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;833715 said:


> oh very true. *"Not saying I made fake bills in my basement"* are you sure on that??!?!?!?!?! :laughing:


Hey hey hey now! :laughing:


----------



## abbe

post *****s jeez lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

abbe;833838 said:


> post *****s jeez lol


We are entertaining ourselves while we wait for the snow :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833851 said:


> We are entertaining ourselves while we wait for the snow :laughing:


it's funny really, we have made up 2 pages of posts roughly, in not even 3 days!!:laughing:xysportussmileyflag


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;833851 said:


> We are entertaining ourselves while we wait for the snow :laughing:


should we start a thread for college students so we can keep talking over there??


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Mid 60's next couple of days....that's fine with me, still have a ton of work to do!


----------



## T&M SnowMan

gotta love weather in New England....cool fall day one day, snowy winter day the next, warm spring day the day after...what the deuce..lol...would I love to be payed like a flaky meteorologist...lol..the only job you can be wrong 90% of the time and guess correctly the other 10% and still come to work the next day with no fear of losing your job..lol


----------



## bryanR

anyone here plowing in the bedford ma area?


----------



## 02powerstroke

SuperdutyShane;833638 said:


> I want to do the work study for automotive but I dont think they allow? I think you can only do for like nursing and those type of things. And they would want you to actually be working at a garage I would imagine, I would do it just for the free time and get a job somewhere else.
> 
> By the way, you have the sno foil on your plow correct? How does that affect stacking?
> I figured I would mention something slightly related to the weather :laughing:


Never had a problem my dad used to run em all the time back in the day to. I stacked a sh*t ton of snow in the blizzard back in 05 with our 9fter on a 350 never had a problem there pritty tuff only time I have seen one bend was sum @ss that worked for my dad smoked a tree that bent it up pritty good. I can imagin if you railed a frozen pile it would bend it but youd prob bend other things to sooo


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm ready for this again


----------



## T&M SnowMan

now its just a waiting game....sit....and....wait....just waiting for all the customers to confirm contracts...I like how customers forget about the contract until after the 1st big storm has come and they realize they didnt send the contract back and nobody plowed their driveway and they cant get to work..then they call and confirm...you think they would learn from past experiences, but its same people all the time..lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;833970 said:


> should we start a thread for college students so we can keep talking over there??


But then I wouldnt be allowed :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

T&M SnowMan;834562 said:


> now its just a waiting game....sit....and....wait....just waiting for all the customers to confirm contracts...I like how customers forget about the contract until after the 1st big storm has come and they realize they didnt send the contract back and nobody plowed their driveway and they cant get to work..then they call and confirm...you think they would learn from past experiences, but its same people all the time..lol


Always the same huh? They will learn sometime... Maybe. :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;834592 said:


> But then I wouldnt be allowed :laughing:


ohhh.... well too bad for you!!!:laughing::laughing: Maybe I'll make it a general thread. :laughing:


----------



## abbe

Na college thread we vote shane out!! haha jk


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;834714 said:


> ohhh.... well too bad for you!!!:laughing::laughing: Maybe I'll make it a general thread. :laughing:


Hmmm... :realmad:


----------



## plowmaster07

How can northern Maine get 6" today, when we have 70 degrees??? :redbounce:angry::realmad:


----------



## bryanR

because northern maine is almost in the arctic circle. lol


----------



## abbe

bryanR;836403 said:


> because northern maine is almost in the arctic circle. lol


haha he forgot about that


----------



## plowmaster07

bryanR;836403 said:


> because northern maine is almost in the arctic circle. lol


good point. But it was beautiful out today.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;836554 said:


> good point. But it was beautiful out today.


It was. I wish my gym teacher knew when it was too cold to be outside. Last monday it was 36 out when I had gym. Straight out the track we went. I dont get why he insists that we are constantly running lol. I come in first though, so I like that part :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;836766 said:


> It was. I wish my gym teacher knew when it was too cold to be outside. Last monday it was 36 out when I had gym. Straight out the track we went. I dont get why he insists that we are constantly running lol. I come in first though, so I like that part :laughing:


well if you aren't the lead elephant, the view never changes:laughing:
So it was a little nippy, oh well.wesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;836768 said:


> well if you aren't the lead elephant, the view never changes:laughing:
> So it was a little nippy, oh well.wesport


We are require to wear shorts. Or we get a 0 for the day and considered "Not changed" in the notes. Haha.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;836807 said:


> We are require to wear shorts. Or we get a 0 for the day and considered "Not changed" in the notes. Haha.


well run fast!prsport


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;836810 said:


> well run fast!prsport


I do! :wesport:


----------



## T&M SnowMan

lets get back on track here..no pun intended..lol..how about some plow talk or whos got atvs here, what do ya have?...no more talking about running in shorts with your gym teacher mr. buzzcut in the cold...lol...


----------



## plowmaster07

T&M SnowMan;837215 said:


> lets get back on track here..no pun intended..lol..how about some plow talk or whos got atvs here, what do ya have?...no more talking about running in shorts with your gym teacher mr. buzzcut in the cold...lol...


aww why?? :laughing::laughing: Nah, no atv yet, hoping to get one soon though.xysport


----------



## SuperdutyShane

T&M SnowMan;837215 said:


> lets get back on track here..no pun intended..lol..how about some plow talk or whos got atvs here, what do ya have?...no more talking about running in shorts with your gym teacher mr. buzzcut in the cold...lol...


Haha well hello Sgt Buzzkill. I have a 2004 Kawasaki Prairie 360 with a 48'' Warn blade. Anyone else with quads?

We cant talk about plow talk until we have plowed this year. And I dont think any of us in this thread have  :laughing:


----------



## Ziob34

on the ct shoreline here waiting til fall clean-ups are done to get ready typical to busy then we find out its gonna snow 4 inches the next day and start scrambling to get everything ready...somehow knock on wood everythings worked every year so far no problems


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 4x4 AT with 2 inch lift and 26" ITP Mudlite XL's on Black ITP steel wheels, has a FMF jet kit, HMF stainless exhaust ( a little loud..lol..) and a 2500lb Warn winch, custom front bumper (I fabbed it up)...got a bunch of state land out where Im at that I go out muddin in, also go up to Maine, up near Lincoln and go ridin on the loggin trails...where does everyone ride their quads?...any good muddin spots?..any quad mods?


----------



## 02powerstroke

T&M SnowMan;838090 said:


> I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 4x4 AT with 2 inch lift and 26" ITP Mudlite XL's on Black ITP steel wheels, has a FMF jet kit, HMF stainless exhaust ( a little loud..lol..) and a 2500lb Warn winch, custom front bumper (I fabbed it up)...got a bunch of state land out where Im at that I go out muddin in, also go up to Maine, up near Lincoln and go ridin on the loggin trails...where does everyone ride their quads?...any good muddin spots?..any quad mods?


I had a 400ex bored, head work, cam, aftermarket pipe, jet kit, K&N, took it all apart PCed everything. then sold it cause I never had time to ride it plus its harder and harder to find places around here


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Maybe we should start a different thread for a weather discussion.


----------



## plowmaster07

OceanTrvlr;838959 said:


> Maybe we should start a different thread for a weather discussion.


not a bad idea. :laughing: Considering that the first snow hasn't even stayed with us yet, and we already have 9 pages, its good to see an active thread, but only if it's relevant.


----------



## PORTER 05

no snow until Dec 15th!! wont be done with clean-ups till around the 10th.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

We will get right on topic about the snow when we can actually plow it, okay? 
:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

PORTER 05;839535 said:


> no snow until Dec 15th!! wont be done with clean-ups till around the 10th.


Excuse me? You better hurry up, because if it comes, Im not telling it to wait for Porter to finish his clean ups :laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Could be something brewing for the end of the month...looks like its going to get cold anyway.


----------



## plowmaster07

FordFisherman;862185 said:


> Could be something brewing for the end of the month...looks like its going to get cold anyway.


Let's hope so, the ground needs to freeze up before anything happens, or the snow is just going to be nice to look at.


----------



## 02powerstroke

idk I cleaned my horse barn in a T shirt today....not good lol


----------



## fisher guy

alright guys its that time again lets start taking bets on when the first OFFICAL plow event is gonna happen what day and month im thinking dec. 18th


----------



## SuperdutyShane

fisher guy;862755 said:


> alright guys its that time again lets start taking bets on when the first OFFICAL plow event is gonna happen what day and month im thinking dec. 18th


Hmm, although its really warm out, Im hoping for a severe temperature drop within the next few days. Then hopefully it will stay cold for a week or so, and the ground will be cold, and then around November 29th or so, it will snow !


----------



## T&M SnowMan

my prediction is it will start when it sticks to the ground......LMAO


----------



## plowmaster07

fisher guy;862755 said:


> alright guys its that time again lets start taking bets on when the first OFFICAL plow event is gonna happen what day and month im thinking dec. 18th


I'm going to have to guess, Friday November 27th.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;862950 said:


> I'm going to have to guess, Friday November 27th.


We better be close! :laughing: :angry:


----------



## Lakewlc

yeah porter it dont look good for you buddy.. somethings gonna happen at the end of the month it looks like


----------



## SnowPro93

yeah I just watched Henry on accuweather and he says its looking like the weekend after Thanksgiving!


----------



## GSullivan

Hopefully this will be THE year we get a decent amount of snow here on the Cape.I pulled my plow out and went thru it last week.I bought those brackets to mount lights on my Back Rack.Any of you guys use them?I was just looking to add some more light to the back of the truck.ussmileyflag


----------



## SuperdutyShane

GSullivan;866467 said:


> Hopefully this will be THE year we get a decent amount of snow here on the Cape.I pulled my plow out and went thru it last week.I bought those brackets to mount lights on my Back Rack.Any of you guys use them?I was just looking to add some more light to the back of the truck.ussmileyflag


Hey good luck over on the Cape! Hopefully we all get a ton of snow huh!:salute:


----------



## TurbDies2500

I will guess December 6th. Needs to cool down first. The weather has been way to warm.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Two days in a row with a fairly hard frost on the ground, and Ive been having to put a sweatshirt on in the mornings going to school!


----------



## GSullivan

Some body posted on here snow for the weekend after Thanksgiving.Lets keep our fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Hey what happened to this thread? We went ten pages just talking about snow.... Come on guys :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28

dec 16h. Sounds good to me.


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;874832 said:


> Hey what happened to this thread? We went ten pages just talking about snow.... Come on guys :laughing:


Shane don't you have a little explaining to do!? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Possibly a little snow this weekend............


----------



## fisher guy

nothing plow from what ive heard anyone hear anything different


----------



## plowmaster07

fisher guy;882372 said:


> nothing plow from what ive heard anyone hear anything different


Sadly I have not heard anything different. :realmad::realmad:
But it's cool... because when it comes, it will hit hard (hopefully).


----------



## Bostonyj7

I hear a possible snow event on Saturday, but he couldnt conferm it. Ill waite till Thurs/Friday to see what they decide


----------



## plowmaster07

Bostonyj7;882701 said:


> I hear a possible snow event on Saturday, but he couldnt conferm it. Ill waite till Thurs/Friday to see what they decide


As soon as they are ready to send the snow over... I'll take it! :laughing:


----------



## Bostonyj7

Been ready for weeks now *sigh*


----------



## SuperdutyShane

plowmaster07;882663 said:


> Sadly I have not heard anything different. :realmad::realmad:
> But it's cool... because when it comes, it will hit hard (hopefully).


That would be nice


----------



## GSullivan

I don't see any snow in the forecast for the Cape.Maybe up North in Worcester County this weekend.Anyone looking for an experienced driver with truck?LOLussmileyflag


----------



## fisher36

looks like something for the weekend?


----------



## FGZ

Parts of Texas got a dusting last night. Irony is not dead.


----------



## jt5019

All the news stations are saying possibly some snow sat or sat night. They said a big storm is gonna be off the coast but they arent sure how close it will get yet.


----------



## southshoreplow

I hope it comes soon lol I have to show the wife brand new truck can do something, other then look good payup


----------



## plowmaster07

jt5019;883846 said:


> All the news stations are saying possibly some snow sat or sat night. They said a big storm is gonna be off the coast but they arent sure how close it will get yet.


Well I think that I can speak for the members in the area. It can get as close as it wants to!! ussmileyflag


----------



## plowinzr2

hell yea bring it on im gettin my new light bar saturday hopefully i can get it all hooked up befre it starts


----------



## plowmaster07

plowinzr2;884382 said:


> hell yea bring it on im gettin my new light bar saturday hopefully i can get it all hooked up befre it starts


Sounds like a good plan! So what did you get for a light bar?


----------



## redsoxfan

*Sat.*

maybe next time doesnt look like snow this weekend


----------



## plowinzr2

bought a 52 inch edge with corner strobes front flashers alleys and rear spot lights


----------



## Luppy

Doing my snow dance over here...


----------



## mansf123

Looks like that saturday storm is back on. At least for now


----------



## broncoplower21

next week is looking like it could be something good


----------



## GSullivan

They're talking maybe next Wednesday.ussmileyflag


----------



## abbe

no accumulation tho....


----------



## plowmaster07

plowinzr2;885579 said:


> bought a 52 inch edge with corner strobes front flashers alleys and rear spot lights


Sounds like a good choice! If you don't mind me asking, what was the payup for that bar?


----------



## Lakewlc

haha for those who follow henry.. this morning early the saturday storm was way far south.. then at like 11am its hitting ct perfectly. amazing how the models jump around


----------



## plowmaster07

Lakewlc;887489 said:


> haha for those who follow henry.. this morning early the saturday storm was way far south.. then at like 11am its hitting ct perfectly. amazing how the models jump around


Yep, and the weathermen will change their prediction about 8 more times before something actually falls out of the sky! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FGZ

Well hey if we can't plow at least we can go to the beach.


----------



## mansf123

fox 25 just said possible significant accum saturday ... I have a funny feeling we might actually get some snow saturday.


----------



## plowinzr2

plowmaster im paying 250 for the bar its all facotry recon with a 1 yr warranty


----------



## cfdeng7

mansf123;887689 said:


> fox 25 just said possible significant accum saturday ... I have a funny feeling we might actually get some snow saturday.


im kind of getting that feeling toopayup


----------



## plowmaster07

plowinzr2;887790 said:


> plowmaster im paying 250 for the bar its all facotry recon with a 1 yr warranty


Wow good price! Did you install it yet? I'm thinking we need pics. :laughing:


----------



## southshoreplow

Channel 7 says 3-6 on south shore


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just saw a map on channel 7 showing 3-6 just over the bridge up to boston


----------



## mansf123

doesnt leave much time to get ready.... typical forecast around here


----------



## G&G Maintenance

sayin 3-5" for most of CT Sat. night


----------



## 06HD BOSS

G&G Maintenance;888373 said:


> sayin 3-5" for most of CT Sat. night


What channel you hear that on?


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;888370 said:


> doesnt leave much time to get ready.... typical forecast around here


yep... it is New England right???


----------



## G&G Maintenance

06HD BOSS;888382 said:


> What channel you hear that on?


just heard it at lunch time on wtnh

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/weather/storm_team_8_forecast


----------



## 06HD BOSS

yeehaw! i havent really followed ch8 before, lets see how they do...


----------



## broncoplower21

this is going to be like a shot in the dark for tomorrow. well see whats to come


----------



## plowmaster07

broncoplower21;888505 said:


> this is going to be like a shot in the dark for tomorrow. well see whats to come


yep, just have the plow ready to hook up. That's what I'm going to end up doing.


----------



## GPS

broncoplower21;888505 said:


> this is going to be like a shot in the dark for tomorrow. well see whats to come


How is this different from pretty much every other weather forecast? :laughing:


----------



## plowinzr2

plowmaster07;888023 said:


> Wow good price! Did you install it yet? I'm thinking we need pics. :laughing:


ill be picking it up saturday morning, built a harness into the truck tonite with a whole switch panel so ill get it mounted and ill just have to make a couple connections. Def gonna have pics tomorrow lm gonna mount the blade up too just incase


----------



## NutmegLawnCare

ct saturday night nbc30 says 3-5" most of ct except for the shore 1-3" and more in the hills wtnh says 2-4" most of ct and more in the hills and less at the shore. wunderground and noaa say nothing go figure


----------



## WingPlow

NutmegLawnCare;888986 said:


> ct saturday night nbc30 says 3-5" most of ct except for the shore 1-3" and more in the hills wtnh says 2-4" most of ct and more in the hills and less at the shore. wunderground and noaa say nothing go figure


makes me glad i live in "the hills" payup


----------



## SnowPro93

i donno bout you guys but I'm saddlin' the trucks up tomorrow and hoping for the best. Saying 3-6" in my neck of the "hills"


----------



## mansf123

I have my plow on already just in case... i have felt all week something was suspicious about this storm. Im hoping its one of those storms we look out the window and its snowing like crazy. going to be alot of scrambling tmm to get ready


----------



## chcav1218

Im puttin the ballast in either way. ill be doin my drive and street and my family even if its just a but for thewarm up run. Three of my accounts are in the 3-6 area. Hopefully they'll move it a little southof 128!!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Wunderground has CT at 3-5.....***** I still have 15 cleanups to do!!!!!


----------



## SnowPro93

Allens LawnCare;889539 said:


> Wunderground has CT at 3-5.....***** I still have 15 cleanups to do!!!!!


You might be alright. There saying it should warm up before the next storm on Wednesday.


----------



## jphgreengrass

hey everybody - new to this site, was wondering what y'all use for weather forecasts... we have been pushing snow for 5+years, but this is the 1st season we are doing it on our own(for our company not somebody else's) ...looking for a reliable forecast! any hints or tips would be great help!!! thanks

cant wait for the snow to fall!!!

p.s. - pushing snow in torrington/bristol/waterbury area, thank youussmileyflag


----------



## timmy1

Calling for 2-4" here.

Going up to 40* tomorrow.

Let's see, I think it was 9 storms last year on Sunday AM. Were starting off right.


----------



## WingPlow

look at that lovely white stuff falling from the sky.....


----------



## timmy1

A winter weather advisory is in effect for much of southern new
england for tonight...except for southern nh and immediate coastal
locations of se mass and ri. Upward vertical motion should be
cranking pretty good between 00z and 06z. This will result in a
transition from rain to snow from west to east...and it may occur
very quickly between 00z and 03z on the coastal plain as long as
strong omega develops. The exact amount of snowfall will depend on
qpf...where the best omega ends up being...and the temperature
profiles.

Some of the guidance is trying to close off the mid level low for a
time this evening...and this may increase snowfall rates quite
stoutly as mesoscale banding tries to take shape...especially across
eastern zones. This could add a bit more to snowfall totals there.
For now...we think the higher elevations of central mass and ct will
do best in terms of snow...but this is the type of system that could
throw a few curveballs. At this time...we are forecasting a general 2
to 5 inches of snowfall...with 3 to 6 in the higher elevations. If
mesoscale banding were to get going this evening...then higher
snowfall totals could be expected...even on the coastal plain.
Eastern mass/interior se mass/rhode island look particularly
intriguing with respect to the potential for mesoscale banding and
we/ll have to keep an eye out for that this evening. Coastal front
enhancement may be another factor to consider as well. There/s a low
prob that someone sees low-end winter storm warning criteria snowfall
out of this...but those areas are too difficult to pinpoint at this
time. In addition...southern new hampshire isn/t completely out of
the woods. Their advisory criteria is a bit higher than the rest of
sne so didn/t issue one at this time...but they may need to be
upgraded later if it looks for certain that higher qpf values will
make it up there.

Snow may fall heavy at times this evening. Since the boundary layer
temperatures will be near freezing...snow may accumulate on trees and
wires causing branch breakage and the potential for sct power outages.

Northerly winds will become an issue on the cape and islands with
gusts up to 50-55 mph possible as the storm continues to intensify.

Sunday...quiets down with a nice look to the landscape with fresh
snow cover. A bit chiller than today.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Hope you guys have a good season, I myself will be taking a step to the side this year, as I'm going to be moving sometime mid winter, and don't want to tie down any customers, that will end up being 35 miles away. Luckily, theres a good bit of OT at work right now, to make up for it. But me and the truck are more than willing to give back-up if I'm off from the firehouse if anybody needs a hand at any time, I'm easy to find on here,and everything goes to the crackberry.  Best of luck guys.


----------



## mansf123

snowing like crazy in foxboro, hopefully the pavement will cool down and start accumulating snow. Looks like we might get to plow this........


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Snowing like crazy here also. They are calling for 4-6... Hopefully 6. Just starting to accumulate on the ground though. I think there is about an inch on the truck.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Rainy mix here on the shoreline,,,,,working,,,,,so i dunno what the inland is like.


----------



## sir spaniourd

Newburyport, Northshore, MA. 1/4" on the road, snowing pretty hard, maybe 1" on the lawn


----------



## mansf123

I think the snow will start piling up now that the road is cold and got the crucial first layer on it


----------



## Bowtieguy

I was scrambling all day to get ready, still got no signal lights on the plow! But it goes left and right and up and down...good enuf! Plow is on ,ballast loaded and fingers crossed....i have my doubts,this friggin N E weather! Be safe everyone!


----------



## FGZ

sir spaniourd;890404 said:


> Newburyport, Northshore, MA. 1/4" on the road, snowing pretty hard, maybe 1" on the lawn


I'm not that far south of you in Hamilton. It was coming down good for a while, covered the cars just barely and not sticking on the road yet, but now it's stopped.


----------



## GSullivan

Well,Its 8:30 and nothing but rain here on the Cape.I hope all the rest of you guys in Central Mass get to get out there and make some $.Be safe.ussmileyflag


----------



## T.W. Barrett

South Weymouth is starting to get slippery on the roads with ice. North Weymouth is just raining


----------



## plowmaster07

Currently in Ashburnham, we have light wind, with about 2" already, and still snowing steadily.payupussmileyflag


----------



## wyatherb

good coating on the the ground in Whitman, but nothing special.


----------



## erty67

it's coming down, but not much to get excited about yet.


----------



## Chrisxl64

just had to go out on a couple calls,,,gonna be chaining up the ladder truck,,,,,




KIDDING,,,,seems to be a big false alarm for coastal ct.


----------



## serapis

Coming down good now South Shore


----------



## mansf123

still snowing good on the south shore.... waiting for the call out. Its a close call on if there is enough to plow but i would say yes


----------



## cfdeng7

False alarm for central CT the grass is covered and some streets have an inch of slush or so but none of my stuff has enough to be plowed unfortunately


----------



## Bostonyj7

On the Northshore area I got the call at 10:30. As of 1:00 got 3" at the Ferncroft area and coming down fast and heavy. Got to love the 1" triggers.


----------



## lawn king

Its 430 am, i got the call to go scrape, better than nothing?


----------



## SnowPro93

lawn king;890915 said:


> Its 430 am, i got the call to go scrape, better than nothing?


ya i went out at 11pm just got back at 4am....got a solid 3" here at my house in the city of Worcester...just about nothing. scraped them down, now off to bed.


----------



## plowmaster07

Well I'm back from my route. Only had about 2 driveways to get plowed... oh well. I think they are still talking about a good sized storm for Wednesday.  Although we had 3-4" where I am, there was 1-2" across town, and 1-3" in the Gardner Winchendon area. So typical for New England. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Junk here, snowed heavy from 7pm -11, then flurried for the rest of the night, simple salt and sand storm. BUST.....be nice to have a good one before X-Mas


----------



## WingPlow

ended up with 5 inches here at the house...maybe 3 on the roads

good storm to start the season with though...nice and easy


----------



## JCPM

Big ol' false alarm here in Middletown. Spot sanded two churches and an industrial park. Atleast I can send some bills out this week.


----------



## Luppy

Couple inches here in Randolph. Nothing stuck
to most driveways so that counted me out of
the game. Hopefully get in on it next time.


----------



## southshoreplow

Just enough to get used to the new truck. Only did my condos and 2 driveways for elderly couples.


----------



## FGZ

did my residential route 1:30-6am. 3"+ accumulation just north of beverly, but barely 2" once you got to Marblehead. Good first snow - roads empty and clear and works out bugs for next time.


----------



## JBMiller616

Keep an eye on the middle of this week fellas.


----------



## Bostonyj7

what have you heard for Wednesday JB


----------



## GSullivan

It seems there is a good sized storm coming up but not much talk about it on the news.ussmileyflag


----------



## Bostonyj7

I broke out a 6" section of my backdragging blade, doing a favor for my boss last night. Time to get welding I guess


----------



## Chrisxl64

:crying: Being out of the game :crying: 


If anyone needs a mercenary plow truck,,,I may be available time to time.

Other than that glad to see everyones maiden voyage went safely.


----------



## mansf123

I heard snow to start changing to rain. Not really any mention of how much snow but i would think this storm is one to keep a close eye on.


----------



## redsoxfan

*mid week*

heard the same snow to rain but than again it wasnt even supposed snow on sat. guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## mansf123

true... a storm that size if it shifts track could be a monster snow storm for us


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;892070 said:


> true... a storm that size if it shifts track could be a monster snow storm for us


Well yes it could.  Let's hope in favor of that! payup


----------



## 02powerstroke

It could be an epic blizzard it will rain on cape cod lol


----------



## JCPM

probably a quick sanding event here in CT


----------



## mansf123

Not looking to good for wednesday.... maybe an inch then rain


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;893625 said:


> Not looking to good for wednesday.... maybe an inch then rain


Well, it is New England right? So anything can happen... And since when have the weather men been COMPLETELY accurate on a storm that's roughly 36hrs. away???????? ussmileyflag

Just saying


----------



## mansf123

Good point.... just curious will anyone plow a few inches if rain is going to wash most of it away?


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;893652 said:


> Good point.... just curious will anyone plow a few inches if rain is going to wash most of it away?


Yep. Unless the customer doesn't want me to. Because if it doesn't all wash away... then it's this death trap! And you need MEGA sand for it. So yes, I am planning on plowing. 

Yourself?


----------



## mansf123

I hope so.... i am a sub so its not my call but we plow shaws so if we can get a few inches im thinking we might need to go out since the store will be open, not to mention all the slush would freeze up once this storm passes


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;893667 said:


> I hope so.... i am a sub so its not my call but we plow shaws so if we can get a few inches im thinking we might need to go out since the store will be open, not to mention all the slush would freeze up once this storm passes


Ahh I see. Whereabouts's in MA are you?


----------



## mansf123

foxboro ma


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;893681 said:


> foxboro ma


Oh cool. I'm up in Ashburnham


----------



## mansf123

looks like you guys will be getting more snow than down here but like you said there is plenty of time for things to change


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;893694 said:


> looks like you guys will be getting more snow than down here but like you said there is plenty of time for things to change


Yep. Let's hope that we will all get enough to go do a full route!


----------



## 10elawncare

Well what a start to the season! They are already lying about our forecast. Accuweather was forecasting 1-3" for Stratford. We got about 5 minutes of snow and then it rained. North of us got maybe an 1" or so saw it the day after. Oh well, I still have a few clean-ups to finish up anyways. Have a happy holiday everybody!


----------



## TurbDies2500

Yup got barely 3 inches up here. Hopefully we will get some more soon.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

4-5 over here.


----------



## lawn king

Boston may get a dusting before the change over, south of boston, all rain!


----------



## plowmaster07

There calling for 3-6" tomorrow on wbz. And NOAA is calling for 5-9". Before the rain change over.


----------



## Richard Rogers

Does anyone in MA have a web site that give inches of snowfall for MA by zip code. you can reply here or send to my e-mail [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## Bostonyj7

I'd like that link as well


----------



## Richard Rogers

Try this link and type your zip code in. lwt me know how you make out.
http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/


----------



## mansf123

looks like we should hit our 1inch trigger down here...... gotta love supermarkets. looking ahead maybe a snow event sunday and next week could get interesting


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Here's a handy map I like to use for the Boston area:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## bad72blazerct

i just check out noaas website and found the Walgreens im plowing. says there gona get 1-3in.


----------



## Enzo

u can go to accuweather.com put ur zip in and scroll to bottom it should say something about monthly details and show the ammount of any precipitation, for this storm tonight into tomorrow most of ct will see only 1-3 inches besides the northwestern hills. im thinking we will have what we had on saturday just another salt event for me


----------



## mansf123

They are saying snow rates will be an inch an hour tmm morning so it wont take long to get a quick 3 inches or so.


----------



## bad72blazerct

well we always get a mixture of snow and rain. where just gona have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Richard Rogers

Just got home from the firehouse and didn't see the weather. What are they saying for the area around Boston? Hoping to get out early so I can make it into work by 8am


----------



## Chrisxl64

Richard Rogers;895755 said:


> Just got home from the firehouse and didn't see the weather. What are they saying for the area around Boston? Hoping to get out early so I can make it into work by 8am


That's what sick time and swaps are for brutha.


----------



## SnowPro93

snowing pretty good right now in worcester...about an inch on the ground here already. heading out in soon as the snow picks up hopefully get most of the snow up before the changeover to rain.


----------



## TommyMac

SnowPro93;896306 said:


> snowing pretty good right now in worcester...about an inch on the ground here already. heading out in soon as the snow picks up hopefully get most of the snow up before the changeover to rain.


It's 6:25am & have 1.5" & coming down pretty good.....I live in Medway....I wonder why Mass-Highway isn't calling us in yet .....The snow is sticking on my street, which is "Main St"

 I LOVE THE WINTER 

Tom


----------



## ColliganLands

got about 2" on the ground here.. coming down fast and heavy still and i also just noticed the noaa forecast went from 1-3 to 3-7 before the changeover so im just waiting on the town to call us out


----------



## FGZ

Was expecting an inch before changeover around Beverly so we could do the apartment accounts. No such luck - went right to rain/mix at 5am so we've got nothing but soupy slush, no pushin that stuff unless we outfit the blade with a big heavy duty squeegee. 

I should look into that.


----------



## plowmaster07

FGZ;896358 said:


> Was expecting an inch before changeover around Beverly so we could do the apartment accounts. No such luck - went right to rain/mix at 5am so we've got nothing but soupy slush, no pushin that stuff unless we outfit the blade with a big heavy duty squeegee.
> 
> I should look into that.


That would be awesome! :laughing: Make one, and you could be a millionaire!!!:laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

Currently it looks to be about 2" on the ground. Their calling for 6" est. before the change over. It has been and still is coming down at a fairly good clip.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Nothing but rain. Started at 4AM from the coast to 93 line (10 miles inland). Shame, could have used the $1500 before x-mas. Not even a salting event, as its still 34 deg at 8:15


----------



## plowmaster07

Bostonyj7;896372 said:


> Nothing but rain. Started at 4AM from the coast to 93 line (10 miles inland). Shame, could have used the $1500 before x-mas. Not even a salting event, as its still 34 deg at 8:15


You'll probably get a salting event tonight. Once the temp drops back into the freezing zone


----------



## SnowPro93

We got probably 4 to 5 inches here still snowing good. updating from my blackberry god I love this thing.


----------



## plowmaster07

SnowPro93;896383 said:


> We got probably 4 to 5 inches here still snowing good. updating from my blackberry god I love this thing.


Oh nice! I take your out plowing right now?


----------



## JCPM

Its 10:20am and we have 5" of wet heavy snow on the ground. I love it. Ha, Ha..........Ha. Not Funny.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got the call at 10:00. Money to be made and I need to come back for salting at midnight and 4 AM. Somebuddy loves me


----------



## FGZ

Bostonyj7;896610 said:


> Got the call at 10:00. Money to be made and I need to come back for salting at midnight and 4 AM. Somebuddy loves me


Probably Lucas, he seems to love you.


----------



## cfdeng7

just got back been out since 4am. had about 3-4 inches of wet heavy snow in central CT. Its all rain now but its supposed to get really cold tonight so it looks like an early salt sand run tmrw am. be safe guys


----------



## BigLou80

we got about 6" before the change and at the end was it ever heavy and with the ground not frozen I have a few lawns that will need some work in the spring

Why can't the first run of the season be 3-4" of nice easy to push powder?


----------



## mansf123

got a good 7 hours in today , hopefully do some clean up tonight


----------



## timmy1

4-5" inches here before the changeover.

Did everything asphalt. Tried to stay off the gravel drives.


----------



## FordFisherman

Our local weather gurus said "minor accumulations". Got up at 3:30am and it was coming down hard. Ended up with between 2-5 inches in my coverage area. Got to love the famous New England concrete snow. Good to be back out-


----------



## BigLou80

gota love new england weather all 4 seasons in one week

last thursday it was over 70 and I was wearing a tee shirt
by saturday it was snowing
Today is snowed then sleet then rain and now its thunder and lightning


----------



## sno commander

got about 5 inches before the switch to rain, looks like ill be doing alot of sanding tommorow. payup


----------



## bad72blazerct

well i was up at 4 and i just got home around 6ish. wesport whens the next one :laughing:


----------



## Bostonyj7

Anyone have news about this thing on Sunday?


----------



## mansf123

just heard wbz say light snow sunday night.... this could be the start to a great winter. I was starting to worry last week but looking ahead thing look to stay cold right through the next ten days


----------



## Bostonyj7

thats what I need to hear. I to was worried but last years billing started at Dec. 9th. Need to get these bills out so $ is in X-mas


----------



## TommyMac

Boy were we caught with our pant's down....Like idiot's we listened to the "Weather Guru's" & they said possibly an inch....well 5" later here we are with no plow's on any of the Mack's except for the sander....Why in the hell did Mass-Highway wait so long to call us in, I was called in @ 6:30 am & had a healthy 3" on 495 which normally takes me 15 min.....took me 35 min...couldn't go over 45 mph...Car's were crashing & flipping, hitting guard rails & even "Plow's".......I had to run a 11' straight blade instead of my 12' "Snow Blower" .....Boy I missed that plow...At least we ended up with a healthy 5"


----------



## Richard Rogers

4.5 inches in Medfield, made it into work at the firehouse at 9:30. Plowed all the commercial accounts (4) and my partner cleaned up the driveways after the rain started. Got them for 2 sand and salts and the plowing. Life is GOOD! Just got done with the cleanups. Time for the BUDS.


----------



## timmy1

Bostonyj7;897267 said:


> Anyone have news about this thing on Sunday?


There saying "light snow" but then again, that's what they said about this AM.:laughing:


----------



## mansf123

If you listen to the weather guys around here they will drive you nuts... since both storms so far have been much bigger than forecast i wouldnt be suprised to get a decent snow storm sunday, espicially since the cold will be in place


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;897489 said:


> If you listen to the weather guys around here they will drive you nuts... since both storms so far have been much bigger than forecast i wouldnt be suprised to get a decent snow storm sunday, espicially since the cold will be in place


I hope there wrong again...I'll take another storm @ least the plows are on all the trucks & there will be a "Mafia Block" on the 5th wheel of the tractor.....It made for entertainment to see the truck going up a hill sideways plowing snow :laughing:


----------



## timmy1

TommyMac;897561 said:


> there will be a "Mafia Block" on the 5th wheel of the tractor.... :laughing:


I can see Jimmy Hoffa's shoes sticking out the side of the block. Hey, now that's an idea that would turn some heads:laughing: take an old set of tennis shoes and put them face down in the cement. Then run that side out toward traffic:laughing: The mass State troopers might not think it's funny though


----------



## TommyMac

timmy1;897607 said:


> I can see Jimmy Hoffa's shoes sticking out the side of the block. Hey, now that's an idea that would turn some heads:laughing: take an old set of tennis shoes and put them face down in the cement. Then run that side out toward traffic:laughing: The mass State troopers might not think it's funny though


:laughing: Hah Now that's a good idea...My boss would probally find it funny too see he's a guinea...jeez who would think that a guinea & a mick would work together...I think your right about the staties not finding it funny


----------



## 02powerstroke

I hope it snows here Sunday we haven't had ANY thing yet.


----------



## fisher guy

well while everyone in the state got snow we didnt get anything on the northeastern most shore haverhill got 6" which is only 10 minute drive from my house. all we got here in Salisbury Amesbury and Seabrook NH was a healthy couple inches of rain:realmad: but i do gotta admit it gave me plenty of time to hook up the ol' ice chaser and add some lights to the back which i was begging for this year... i also now got some big azz H&M stickers for the doors not really what i wanted (i would of been happier with the 4" stickers) but it works so yeah I just got back from Florida yesterday as some of u know (i know i'm late) and so far we got the plow back together the sander put in lights added and vibrator coming in so as of right now I'm ready i gotta admit though the truck does look good all decked out (pics will be up soon) so hopefully Sunday turns in to something decent where i can put my baby to work.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Got around 8 or so inches here


----------



## T&M SnowMan

got about 6" down here yesterday...out plowing at 630am, done at 2pm...saw a little car spin out, then a Mack with a trailer hit the car send it spinning across the road and over a guard rail...then I couldnt move for 1/2 an hour....when I first went out at 630 I got stuck at a head on collision...more waiting...then an accident on 495..so everyone got on the off ramp into town and blocked up West Main...YAAAY..lol...more waiting...20 minutes..in park....after all this I was sure I was going to be behind...I actually finished up before anyone else I was working with...its OK...I'll take the money..haha..still glad to be back out there though!


----------



## abbe

Our genuis's said half an inch i wake up at 6:45 and theres already 2-3 out there. Got called out and it snowed till 9:30. pushed for 8 straight then took 2 hours off then 2 back on. finished up around 8pm. not a bad day considering i had no clue we were gunna get any. Note to self....Any time theres a chance of snow, PUT THE PLOW ON. Im sitting in the yard digging for the chain the locks frozen, finally got it off then had to fight it on the truck myself, which sucked because it was on a hill haha


----------



## Chrisxl64

The totals around Southern CT varied alot as you moved away from the water, West Haven, Orange, Milford, got almost nothing after the rain kicked in,,,,where as North Branford,North Haven, and the Valley had a decent 3-4 inches,,,,that was just slop by 8 am.


----------



## 10elawncare

Stratford got maybe 2" before the rain came down, after that it was slush. Pushed my new parking lot, kinda figured it would be a test run. Went out to Trumbull they got about 3.5" (in my area at least) then rain/sleet kicked in but was enough to do all drives out there. Good practice run, got everything ready now. My Whelen Guardian lights, I think that's what they are, apparently got so hot that it melted the plug into my aux plug in the truck. I was wondering what that strange smell was...


----------



## abbe

10elawncare;898377 said:


> Stratford got maybe 2" before the rain came down, after that it was slush. Pushed my new parking lot, kinda figured it would be a test run. Went out to Trumbull they got about 3.5" (in my area at least) then rain/sleet kicked in but was enough to do all drives out there. Good practice run, got everything ready now. My Whelen Guardian lights, I think that's what they are, apparently got so hot that it melted the plug into my aux plug in the truck. I was wondering what that strange smell was...


Something isnt right there.........


----------



## MOWBIZZ

SuperdutyShane;898061 said:


> Got around 8 or so inches here


Damn...! Are you in the Salem snow belt??? Nowhere near 8 inches on any of my accounts...maybe near 6" on some but the wetness compressed it down quickly...


----------



## plowmaster07

Well we had around 6-8" up here, I went out at noon, and I didn't get finished till 12:30am. I think that a lot of the towns were caught off guard, the road's up here were worse than normal. 

It was a really nice feeling, I actually was turning newspaper callers down, I just didn't have the room on my list. 

I can't wait to get a second truck on next winter. 

Be safe out there guys!


----------



## ColliganLands

got probably 4-6 inches here yesterday.. town called me out @ 10AM was out for them untill 2:30pm then did residentials from 2:30 to 8:45 pm
good start to the year


----------



## mansf123

Just looked out the window and its snowing pretty good out.... got a coating on my driveway. I dont remember hearing snow tonight.


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;899881 said:


> Just looked out the window and its snowing pretty good out.... got a coating on my driveway. I dont remember hearing snow tonight.


stopped already here..


----------



## mansf123

same here, just a feather coating


----------



## mansf123

sundays storm looks to be mostly rain but tuesday is something to watch. if that storm comes togeather right we could have a big snowstorm


----------



## timmy1

Penny's from heaven?


----------



## GSullivan

Any more info on Tuesday for snow?Maybe some of us guys down on the Cape can get out and make some $ before X-mas!!! As I'm sure alot of you guys know,these new trucks and plows we have aren't worth squat if they aren't out working! I agree 100% with the last post....The key to making money is NO payments! Thank GOD I only have a year and a half til its paid off.LOLussmileyflag


----------



## mansf123

Tuesday looks wet again but next saturday and sunday there looks to be a moderate snowstorm for southern new england and the cape.


----------



## GSullivan

NICE......We'll keep our fingers crossed.payup


----------



## DCL

Im like the looks of this upcoming weekend as well. Just needs to be a tad colder so we dont get more rain...


----------



## mansf123

It is going to get cold wednesday and thursday so hopefully that cold stays put until next saturaday. It would be nice to get a big snowstorm, instead of snow turning to rain. I have a good feeling about that storm


----------



## FordFisherman

Not sure about you guys, but it drives me nuts when we get in this pattern- freezing cold and dry, then the precip shows up and it warms right up, only to be followed by cold and dry. I hope we get a few Alberta Clippers this season. Those are the best to plow; 4inches of powder. The season has started out on a good note for the most part, but 1 or 2 more in December would put us ahead of the game. Todays storm 12-13 should have been a snow event:realmad:


----------



## mansf123

depressing to see all this rain..... would have been a good dumping of snow if it stayed cold


----------



## JCPM

Looks like there might be some icing tomorrow morning. Atleast we can make some easy money from salting. Better than nothing.

And yes, it is depressing to see all this rain.


----------



## mansf123

These companies are cheap as hell this year. We have plowed twice this year, both times they refrused to pay for us to come back do a cleanup and also told us not to spread any salt. They might save short term but we will see what they say when a lawsuit is filed.


----------



## FordFisherman

Could be something for this Sunday....


----------



## mansf123

could be a big one...


----------



## bryanR

lets keep our fingers crossed. i need money for christmas presents


----------



## 02powerstroke

bryanR;906322 said:


> lets keep our fingers crossed. i need money for christmas presents


I hear ya there lets hope it happens the cape needs it first event....:realmad:


----------



## timmy1

My 7 day is looking bleak. Oh well...


----------



## redsoxfan

*not looking good this weekend*

looks like it might go out to sea but they are saying something on the 24th maybe..


----------



## mansf123

I am going to go out on a limb and say we get clobered with a foot or more of snow sunday night and monday. The first few storms have not gone according to most models, one looked like a near miss until 24 hours before and ended up giving us some snow, the last one had alot more snow than forcasters were calling for, i feel it is time for southern newengland to get a blockbuster. Its been a while... plus the cape guys need some loving too. more wishfull thinking on my part than anything else but im starting to get that feeling.......xysport


----------



## redsoxfan

Man I hope you are right


----------



## GSullivan

Thats what I'm talkin' about!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## DCL

I will join your wishfull thinking. We need a 6"+. Would be great before the holidays....


----------



## lawn king

December 2008 we had 25" of snow! This december is looking lame?


----------



## mansf123

Last winter it was the weekend before christmas we got hit with 2 storms and that was when we picked up a good 14 inches, so if sunday happens i would say we had a pretty good month.


----------



## GSullivan

lawn king;909664 said:


> December 2008 we had 25" of snow! This december is looking lame?


Come on Lawn King.You're bursting my bubble!THINK SNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

what do ya know, now the models are bringing this closer and closer and accuweather is calling or 8-14 inches for southern mass.


----------



## fisher guy

oh snow gods please bless all of Massachusetts with ur heavenly bounty of white gold falling from the heavens this sunday /monday amen


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;909882 said:


> what do ya know, now the models are bringing this closer and closer and accuweather is calling or 8-14 inches for southern mass.


?? where did you see that?


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=2


----------



## fisher guy

umm sorry to burst ur bubble but theres nothing on there saying anything bout accumulations all it says is either new england wont get much of anything or the entire 95 corridor getting a substantial amount so pretty much its either a 5050 shot we wont know till about 24 hours to the storm i pray that we do get blasted but nothing to get our hope about just yet


----------



## fisher guy

oh my bad 02powerstroke i didnt see u were just correcting the other guy sorry about that im getting so anxious i cant read right lol


----------



## Santry426

LOL love the long ball being thrown out randomly 8-14!


----------



## lawn king

There's talk of a plowable event south of boston?


----------



## jt5019

All the local news stations here are saying it will be a major snow storm for the dc area and south but up here in southern new england we are just going to get the northern edge of the storm. Its going to be real close though and could change


----------



## GSullivan

I was just on Accuweather and they're calling for a "major" snowstorm this weekend.No other details were available.ussmileyflag


----------



## 02powerstroke

only number I have seen is 2-4" channel 5 and a "a few inches" fox boston


----------



## JustinD

I hope we get hammered!!!!!


----------



## bad72blazerct

ya i hope we get hammered i need more money lol


----------



## plowmaster07

JustinD;911214 said:


> I hope we get hammered!!!!!


Same here!!!


----------



## JCPM

I'll take anything as long as theres no rain before, during, or at the end of the storm.


----------



## mansf123

7 news just said the storm is much closer and we are getting acumulating snow.... Im getting my plows on tomorrow.. i have been fooled by forcasts before and it sucks. sorry for the post yesterday... my buddy told me accuweather was saying 10-14 but turned out wrong map


----------



## JustinD

mansf123;911679 said:


> 7 news just said the storm is much closer and we are getting acumulating snow.... Im getting my plows on tomorrow.. i have been fooled by forcasts before and it sucks. sorry for the post yesterday... my buddy told me accuweather was saying 10-14 but turned out wrong map


Sweet!!!!! I mind as well put mine on tomorrow too...............it only takes a minute!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

I like to get everything on the trucks a day ahead just to make sure everything works..... nothing worse then to hook the plow up when it starts snowing at 1am and it dont work


----------



## JustinD

I hear ya, already made sure mine is good.


----------



## WingPlow

every storm this year as been closer then they thought it would be


cant see this one being differant...at least i hope not


----------



## Santry426

Good thing I sold my snowmobile to buy this plow NAHT


----------



## mansf123

pete bouchard said at least a foot


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;911736 said:


> pete bouchard said at least a foot


what ????


----------



## mansf123

7 news said that if tthis comes togeather like it looks now southern new england will get at leat 12 inches if not more.


----------



## TommyMac

I hate to get my hopes up but CH.5 Harvey Leonard says if it hits it's a big one & the computer's are showing it get closer


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like this storm will be coming our way. I sure hope there right.


----------



## 02powerstroke

everything I saw as of 330 said nm happening here did they totally change there tune??


----------



## mansf123

yes they did a 180 on this storm, and most likely the cape will be getting the most snow


----------



## 02powerstroke

sweeet my plows apart cause we are painting it


----------



## Chrisxl64

ct looks to dodge another one...


----------



## fordpsd

NOAA is saying possibility of 4-8 inches in my area. But things could change, just have to wait and see


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

hoping for snow here in southeastern ct saterday night - sunday AM need that money!


----------



## timmy1

This would be another Sunday morning storm.

9 Sunday morning storms last year and 1 going on 2 for this year.

Oh, and at least the gravel drives should be frozen this time.


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;911886 said:


> sweeet my plows apart cause we are painting it


You wanna find out how fast you can put them back together?????! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## timmy1




----------



## Nolimit124

*there betting on substantial snowfall in Boston!!!!!*

The East Coast of the United States is one of the stormiest places on the planet. Storms that form here can become very powerful because of the large temperature differences that often exist. The air over the Gulf Stream is quite mild, while the air over the continent can be very cold. This creates a huge weight imbalance in the atmosphere which is what drives the circulation of the intensifying coastal storm. Then of course there is all the Atlantic moisture any storm has at its disposal.

Friday a storm of major proportions will move out of the Gulf of Mexico to a position right along Southeast Coast. Here the storm will really start to crank up and the wind will begin to howl along the coastline of the Carolinas.

Thursday night and Friday the storm will become a major nor-easter, and it will cause a very disruptive snowfall through the mid-Atlantic region. Washington, Baltimore and Philadelphia will all get a substantial amount of snow from the storm. Farther up the I-95 corridor the projected snowfall is less, but don't count on it. There is growing concern among AccuWeather meteorologists heavy snow could reach New York, Providence and Boston on Saturday.


xysport


----------



## 02powerstroke

plowmaster07;912319 said:


> You wanna find out how fast you can put them back together?????!:


3pm









5:45pm









9:45PM









10pm


----------



## TommyMac

Right on Brotha .......Plow looks betta than new....Wouldn't it suck if it missed us now :laughing:.....Cross your fingers & toes


----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;912436 said:


> 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:45PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10pm


Dry! Baby Dry!


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;912436 said:


> 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:45PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10pm


Very nice!! It's looking good.


----------



## mansf123

Looks good


----------



## Richard Rogers

Looks good!! Get a good coat of wax on it so all the snow slides off. 5:30am weather ch. 7's forecast 3"-30".


----------



## plowmaster07

Richard Rogers;912821 said:


> Looks good!! Get a good coat of wax on it so all the snow slides off. 5:30am weather ch. 7's forecast 3"-30".


I like the accuracy! :laughing:


----------



## fordpsd

Accuweather is calling for 6-10 inches in my area for saturday night through sunday day. Lets hope it stays on track.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Fox in CT 11pm gave a great detailed forcast for CT...an inch or two but don't be surprised if we're shoveling 10-12" on sunday......WTF


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Hopefully Sundays not another fubar forecast....saying 2-4 for my area right now...hopefully this thing comes a little further inland.....cmonnnnn!!


----------



## JustinD

C'mon you guys always get all the snow!!!! Let us on the coast get one once in a while......


----------



## mansf123

Im sticking with my prediction from a few days back for over a foot of snow. This storm is a monster, and is capable of dropping some srious snow.


----------



## bad72blazerct

I just looked at the weather channel website. and they are saying its gona start snowing sat. night and go through Sunday this is for Windsor Locks CT


----------



## MOWBIZZ

I'm on the northern fringe of this one (MA/NH line) but I'll take 2-4" of nice fluff anytime!! Definitely, not going to be wet this time...


----------



## plowmaster07

MOWBIZZ;913110 said:


> I'm on the northern fringe of this one (MA/NH line) but I'll take 2-4" of nice fluff anytime!! Definitely, not going to be wet this time...


Yeah same here. It's easy, and enough to do the whole route!!! xysport


----------



## 10elawncare

NOAA.gov forecast says "accumulation up to 1inch" but they have issued a warning for our area for snow up to 5-10". Oh well, important thing is everyone be safe out there!


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm in the 8-14" per channel 7!!!!


----------



## G&G Maintenance

just heard 6-8 along the ct shoreline..lets see how this thing really turns out


----------



## fisher guy

i dont know about u guys im up here is salisbury north shore ma/nh line and i hope this storm tracks just a lil north i could use 6-10 inches here boss will hate it because he makes his money on the 2-4 inch storms but ill love it im hourly hehehe i may be dead tired but i could use a nice sized storm ive been here for a week and a half now and i havent seen shnit yet it yet the last storm 2 towns over got 6 inches while all i got was rain so i need this storm plow, sander and truck are ready to go crossing fingers toes and even g/f's fingers and toes


----------



## 10elawncare

G&G Maintenance;913321 said:


> just heard 6-8 along the ct shoreline..lets see how this thing really turns out


This map makes it look like we are in the 3-6" to 6-12". Can't really tell. payup finally!


----------



## 10elawncare

this storm looks like its going to be very disruptive.


----------



## JustinD

Nice I'm in the paralizing area!!!!!!


----------



## Santry426

I'll know we have enough when I get called into plow. Sick of these weather people hyping up storms that come out to nothing.


----------



## fisher guy

here is dylans weather blog on whdh.com as of 5 minutes ago on sundays storm atleast shes honest

Then, there's the weekend storm. The emails are coming in, "It's your job to interpret the models and settle on a forecast." Riddle me this: how do you interpret models when they flip-flop every 6 hours? Two decent winter models have said this:

Model 1 (6hrs ago): Major snowstorm with 18 to 24 inches of snow
Model 1 (now): Cloudy

Model 2 (6hrs ago): An inch of snow
Model 2 (now): 6 to 12 inches of snow

Bullet points please!!

- This could be an I-95 storm...rocking every major city along the east coast with the potential for a foot or more of snow...
- Timeframe for us: Saturday around midnight or so until at least mid-morning Sunday
- The cold air is in place, so precipitation type would be all snow
- The Cape and Islands have the best chance of seeing heavy snow with this storm
- There's a pretty good chance the Cape and Island could see 8 or more inches of snow (closer to the center of the storm)
- The rest of southeastern MA, including Boston, could see just under that
- Winds will be brutal, gusting up to 50 mph or higher...combine that with falling snow on the Cape and Islands and blizzard-like conditions could be experienced
- If the storm backs a bit to the northwest, we could see 8 inches plus in the Boston area and closer to a foot or more on the Cape and Islands

** Worst case scenario would be 1 to 2 FEET of snow across all of southern New England with blizzard-like conditions** (This is not likely, but certainly not out of the realm of possibility)

Every other day after Sunday looks quiet with sunshine and milder temperatures. We should be close to 40 by Christmas Eve. Will it be a white or wet Christmas? As of now, we could see a wet Christmas...

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Powastroka

> ** Worst case scenario would be 1 to 2 FEET of snow across all of southern New England with blizzard-like conditions** (This is not likely, but certainly not out of the realm of possibility)


I have seen this happen so many times. But I have also seen the storm turn into a flop.

Either way I will be bladed up by tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## fisher guy

Powastroka;913499 said:


> I have seen this happen so many times. But I have also seen the storm turn into a flop.
> 
> Either way I will be bladed up by tomorrow afternoon!


im going to maine tommorow but as soon as i get back the blade will be on the truck and she'll be ready


----------



## FordFisherman

Just looked at the set-up for this storm. I think it may surprise alot of people with amounts. Ratios of 15:1, dry powdery snow. Could be interesting.


----------



## mansf123

This could be the biggest storm we have seen in southern ne in a few years. 7 news said 2 feet is not out of the question. should be a fun one


----------



## TommyMac

BRING IT ON !!! I dont want to come home until next Wednesday


----------



## Powastroka

WBZ just said 12+ south of boston!!!!


----------



## TommyMac

Powastroka;913665 said:


> WBZ just said 12+ south of boston!!!!


WCVB says 12"+ too....What part of the southshore are you from


----------



## fisher guy

im just barely in the 7"-10" range so bring it on mother nature lets see what u got to offer


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Geeezz you would think some of you guys have never seen snow before...


----------



## tls22

Good luck guys...be safe


----------



## fisher guy

Mysticlandscape;913685 said:


> Geeezz you would think some of you guys have never seen snow before...


i havent seen a damn snow flake since last march i need this lol my fault for being late to the party but its better then nothing that last storm it snowed 6"inches in haverhill and 2 towns over in salisbury all i got was rain not even a sanding event i feel jipped lol


----------



## TommyMac

Mysticlandscape;913685 said:


> Geeezz you would think some of you guys have never seen snow before...


I know  I want to move to the tug hill plateau some day were it really snows...

There now saying possibly a storm for christmas day wesport


----------



## plowmaster07

WBZ is saying 3-6" for the Leominster Gardner area. BUT the 6-12" line looked awfully close!!


----------



## timmy1

2 little 4 inch storms will gross out higher than one 10" storm. It's also easier on the equipment and gives you a break in between to rest and make repairs.


----------



## grec-o-face

I'll be hooked up by mid-day 2moro. Time to put those heated seats TO WORK!! (oh, and that heavy V10 too)


----------



## JBMiller616

Finally got around to putting the sander on today. Got everything all attached, hooked up the power and what happened?? No spinning, no vibrating. Took it to the place I bought it and they had to replace the whole control box. I have no idea what happened, damn thing was working fine when I took it off. Thank God for warranties.

I'll also be hooking up tomorrow and getting all ready to go!


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm under a blizzard warning lol


----------



## GSullivan

Hey Powerstroke,We'll be out plowing til Sunday nite down here on the Cape.Big $$$$$$payup


----------



## timmy1

Don't count your chickens...


----------



## MSS Mow

If it stays powder, that will be awesome for you all. Congrats on a big storm, and STAY SAFE out there!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*Test,m Early..*

Guys hookup early, case something is not working.I see more of my buddys scrambling to get things back up while the snow already started.


----------



## GSullivan

Truth be told,I put my plow on yesterday.It only takes 2 mins to take it off vs.fighting with it in the middle of the night.


----------



## JBMiller616

Just got an email from the Eastern Massachusetts ARES Section Emergency Coordinator for SkyWarn:



> ...Major Winter Snow Storm and Blizzard expected for portions of Southern New England as multi-model agreement established on major storm for the area from Boston to Providence south and east through Cape Cod and the Islands. Areas north of this line more uncertain but potential increasing for a major storm in these areas as well..
> ..A Blizzard Watch is now in effect for South Coastal Massachusetts and Rhode Island including Cape Cod and the Islands Bristol County Rhode Island and Eastern Plymouth County Masachusetts from Saturday Afternoon through Sunday Morning. There is the possibility that this watch could be expanded slightly further north along the coast in future outlooks. This is for heavy snowfall and sustained winds of 30-40 MPH with gusts to 60 MPH and the potential for blizzard conditions and pockets of wind damage..
> ..A Winter Storm Watch is now in effect from Saturday Afternoon through Sunday Morning for Northern Connecticut, North Central Rhode Island, Eastern Hampden and Southern Worcester County Massachusetts and all of Eastern Massachusetts except for Northern Middlesex County Massachusetts..
> ..SKYWARN Activation with Ops at NWS Taunton will commence at 4 PM ET. Overnight NWS Taunton Operations is anticipated due to the potential severity of the storm..
> ..ARES/RACES Groups in the Blizzard Watch area and southern portions of the Winter Storm Watch area should closely monitor the progress of this storm and seek advice of their respective local/section ARES/RACES leadership..
> 
> Computer Model runs have become more insistent that a potential major nor'easter/coastal storm and blizzard will affect portions of Southern New England. From the Boston to Providence corridor south and east through Cape Cod and Islands, blizzard conditions are possible. In addition, winds will be strong enough for pockets of tree and power line damage and pockets of power outages are possible along Coastal Eastern New England.
> 
> A Blizzard Watch is now in effect for South Coastal Rhode Island including Bristol County RI and South Coastal Massachusetts including Eastern Plymouth County from Saturday Afternoon through Sunday Morning. In this area, snowfall of 6-12" with potential for amounts higher than 12 inches. Snow will have the potential to come down at 1-3" per hour for a time with the potential for thunderstorms with heavy snow. Sustained winds of 30-40 MPH with gusts to 60 MPH are possible in the Blizzard Watch area and the storm will have the potential to cause pockets of tree and power line damage and power outages. The snow for most of this area is expected to be relatively 'light and fluffy' in terms of the weight of the snow though portions of the Outer Cape and Nantucket may have a somewhat wetter snow. A track closer to the coast may change this scenario further. At this time, odds favor a track closer to the coast versus a track away from the coast.
> 
> A Winter Storm Watch is now in effect from Saturday Afternoon through Sunday Morning for Northern Connecticut, North-Central Rhode Island and Eastern Massachusetts except for Northern Middlesex County Massachusetts. In this area storm total of 6-12 inches are possible in the Boston to Providence corridor with 4-8 inches in the Worcester and Lawrence areas. Locations near the coast have the potential to see sustained winds of 25-35 MPH with gusts to 45-50 MPH. Inland areas could see sustained winds of 15-25 MPH with gusts to 30-40 MPH. Areas near the coast in the Winter Storm Watch area could see minor pockets of tree and power line damage and isolated power outages. Snow in this area is likely to be of a dry, fluffy variety in terms of weight versus a wet snow.
> 
> Minor Coastal Flooding is possible at the time of high tide along north and east facing beaches. Astronomical high tides are low so a moderate or major event is not expected at this time though this will be monitored.
> 
> SKYWARN Activation with Ops at NWS Taunton will commence at 4PM Saturday Afternoon lasting through midday Sunday. The next coordination message will be sent by Noon Saturday. ARES/RACES groups in the Blizzard Watch area as well as coastal and southern areas of the Winter Storm Watch area should closely monitor the progress of this coastal storm and should seek advice from local/section leadership. Below is the NWS Taunton Blizzard/Winter Storm Watch Statement and Hazardous Weather Outlook:


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

G&G Maintenance;913321 said:


> just heard 6-8 along the ct shoreline..lets see how this thing really turns out


south eastern ct they r saying 11+ in new london.. looking to make sum money


----------



## Luppy

Hooked up and all systems go here. :salute:


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey sure do wish some more of that was headin back over my way south of chi town all though they say lake effect for us tommorow .2to4 tonight and another 2to 4 tommorrow but a bigger storm out to the west coming in next week wed.thurs.and fri yahoo I need the extra money for a new plow can't make up my mind a blizzard speed wing or a western wide out same thing. anyway you all have fun and a good holiday!!!!! 1997 F250HD western 8.0 poly 04 F350 power stroke western pro8.2


----------



## brad96z28

channel 7 saying parts of the cape could get 20 in.


----------



## shelby168

how lucky is that, I just picked up my (new to me) truck today

97 f250 8ft mm1....


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

JustinD;913020 said:


> C'mon you guys always get all the snow!!!! Let us on the coast get one once in a while......


yeah thats what im sayin u guys up north get all the snow....payup


----------



## 02powerstroke

plowmaster07;912319 said:


> You wanna find out how fast you can put them back together?????!


Fast enough


----------



## timmy1

*Don't forget to add the Howes!*

Paint still tacky?

How's the rust on the rear holes of the angle pistons?


----------



## 02powerstroke

timmy1;914265 said:


> Paint still tacky?
> 
> How's the rust on the rear holes of the angle pistons?


No its dry its still soft but I laid the last coat on this AM, and bad I hope they hold up....


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;914245 said:


> Fast enough


Very nice! Nice looking truck by the way.


----------



## 02powerstroke

thanks lets hope my angle cylinders hold and let the games begin.


----------



## Powastroka

20-22" for the southshore? THIS IS NUTS


----------



## plowmaster07

Powastroka;914346 said:


> 20-22" for the southshore? THIS IS NUTS


No... This is called WHITE $$$$$ to pay for all the Christmas presents. :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i hate snow.


----------



## 02powerstroke

yeah I'm gunna wait till it snows to get excited.


----------



## 10elawncare

I'm gonna get excited now so I can be extra disappointed!


----------



## brfootball45

02powerstroke whats wrong with your angular pistons? i see you said something about them


----------



## jmac5058

You can get excited now no worrie of dissapointment this is cant miss.Mabey 2 feet this will be a test for the new chevy,if its 1/2 as good as the f350 I should be OK.Anyone ever plowed with the Blizzack tires that come stock on GMs, they dont look like much of a winter tread.


----------



## mansf123

Here we go.... theres no turning back now


----------



## Powastroka

Cant say... Never plowed with a GM, really wouldnt want to. But good luck my friend.


----------



## Bill 211

WOW,...11" in 12 hours... on a weekend before christmas ....... the perfect storm !


----------



## quigleysiding

pray for the powder


----------



## dchr

THEGOLDPRO;914357 said:


> i hate snow.


LOL:laughing: Good luck,safe and profitable storm to all.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Looks like it's going to be a good one, and even better I'm off from work for the whole thing.   I'm around if anyone needs a hired gun, for anywhere in CT. Not looking to make a killing off anyone just wanna have some fun and make a little dough cause I'm pretty much outta the loop this year. Good luck everybody. 

If you need to reach me, just PM me, they go straight to my phone. 

L-E-T-----I-T------S-N-O-W


----------



## quigleysiding

You gotta love it.Just got a call from a lady that I priced three weeks ago.Two parking lots,one that's about a acre ,the other about a half acre.Plus she has 12 driveways.I thought I priced her too high.Let the games begin


----------



## 02powerstroke

brfootball45;914395 said:


> 02powerstroke whats wrong with your angular pistons? i see you said something about them


the ends that attach to the a frame are kinda clapped out...


----------



## BSM Exhaust

get to see how the new Fisher HT works on my 09 F150. Ill hook up this afternoon and Fluid Film the truck and plow once more.


----------



## dchr

quigleysiding;914656 said:


> You gotta love it.Just got a call from a lady that I priced three weeks ago.Two parking lots,one that's about a acre ,the other about a half acre.Plus she has 12 driveways.I thought I priced her too high.Let the games begin


Couldn't agree with you more-"Gotta love it" phone has been ringing off the hook since yesterday afternoon from people I haven't heard from since a follow up phone call to make sure they got the proposal-all of a sudden I guess my prices aren't to high. I think the one snow and one ice event we had in our area already started to show the "low ballers" true capabilites.


----------



## 10elawncare

Looks like its gonna start here around 1pm... just in time for the last weekend of x-mas shopping! So everyone be extra careful because everyone is gonna be out today going nuts trying to finish their shopping.

Have a _*safe*_, profitable, and fun snow storm everyone!


----------



## leigh

If anyone in New Haven - Fairfield county Ct wants some leads for driveways e-mail me [email protected] with contact info. 
I'm only commercial . I run a yellow page ad and sometimes 
before a storm I get 50 calls for driveways. my wife will pass on info to callers .


----------



## JBMiller616

Just checked the 10am forecast update from the NWS and it has changed a lot since last night. Potential for 9-17 inches for Hartford Cty with possible thunder snow late, and they say they may extend Blizzard Warnings later this afternoon.

It's going to be a busy night......


----------



## dutchman

Chrisxl64;914643 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good one, and even better I'm off from work for the whole thing.   I'm around if anyone needs a hired gun, for anywhere in CT. Not looking to make a killing off anyone just wanna have some fun and make a little dough cause I'm pretty much outta the loop this year. Good luck everybody.
> 
> If you need to reach me, just PM me, they go straight to my phone.
> 
> L-E-T-----I-T------S-N-O-W


What will you charge per Hour


----------



## brad96z28

Rite smack in the middle of the 15 to 20 in band !! Put the v plow to use!


----------



## JustinD

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Be safe out there guys:salute:


----------



## shelby168

whooo hoooo! 15-20 in plymouth and cape!

got my truck just in time!!!!


----------



## JustinD

Customers are starting to call now, people are getting nervous.


----------



## bad72blazerct

HMMM JUST WOKE UP .GOTA GOT TO A 4X4 CLUB PARTY AT 1. AND THEN WAITING FOR THE SNOW PROLLY GONA BE OUT FOR 20 HOURS TODAY AND TOM. CANT WAIT IM STOKED I NEED THE MONEY FOR MY GARAGE GOTA GET THE SS PIPE FOR THE WOOD STOVE. HOPE YALL HAVE A SAFE AND FUN PROFITABLE WEEKEND
wesportwesport


----------



## Chrisxl64

All Quiet on the CT Coastal Front As of now...


----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;914306 said:


> thanks lets hope my angle cylinders hold and let the games begin.


A design flaw by Fisher... They flake off rust and you have a razor thin band holding your pins on. I replaced my pistons 2 years ago due to this.


----------



## 4u2nv

I hope it starts a little later... its much nicer with no one on the roads.


----------



## Chrisxl64

I agree with that,,,rather have worse road conditions without A-holes then better driving conditions with them.:realmad:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Chrisxl64;914643 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good one, and even better I'm off from work for the whole thing.   I'm around if anyone needs a hired gun, for anywhere in CT. Not looking to make a killing off anyone just wanna have some fun and make a little dough cause I'm pretty much outta the loop this year. Good luck everybody.
> 
> If you need to reach me, just PM me, they go straight to my phone.
> 
> L-E-T-----I-T------S-N-O-W


where do you live?


----------



## Chrisxl64

Pm sent ben


----------



## Chrisxl64

you gets em?


----------



## mansf123

Everything is ready to go, just waiting on the snow. We could be out for a long time this storm, these storms seem to never end..... i predict light snow will fall until tommorow night around 7


----------



## Richard Rogers

Let it snow let it snow. Everbody stay safe tonight!!! Finally the deep snow.


----------



## 02powerstroke

well lets hope it holds together.


----------



## Chrisxl64

CT still in a holding pattern,,,,nicely delaying into the empty road hours, hopefully will be done before people head out to shop again,,,but I doubt it.


----------



## Richard Rogers

02 Powerstroke looks like you guys on the cape will get the most. Good luck tonight. What part of the Cape you on. Inlaws are just off Phinneys ln. in Hyannis?


----------



## SnowPro93

Well hitting the sheets boys. Everyone enjoy the deep snow. Stay safe and make that money!


----------



## Richard Rogers

It will be just like the first storm didn't sleep a wink. New commercial accounts. Took the night off from the fire house, didn't sleep a wink last night. Damn people and wanting to go to the hospital.


----------



## brad96z28

I hope it ends early tomorrow. I wont do most of mine til its done snowing. They say around 10 tonight its gona start to get heavy.


----------



## Richard Rogers

Then by the sounds of that there will be no sleep tonight!!!!! Thank god for COFFEE!!!


----------



## mansf123

ive been up since 830 this morning and im not going to see my bed for at least 24 hours.... but im not complaining


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;915593 said:


> ive been up since 830 this morning and im not going to see my bed for at least 24 hours.... but im not complaining


Ya I hear ya....Got up @ 5:30am, probally going to be up for @ least 30hrs....You live in Foxboro right, Is it snowing there yet


----------



## timmy1

Flakes started here @ 8PM 26* outside, wind picking up...


----------



## TommyMac

Richard Rogers;915581 said:


> Then by the sounds of that there will be no sleep tonight!!!!! Thank god for COFFEE!!!


I cant sleep anyways when they say snow never mind something fairly big....My old man say's it's because I'm 23, he said when your his age when the weather men say snow you cry


----------



## Powastroka

Still nothing here.. Go damn air is to dry.. 
Might catch a wink of sleep before I need to go out... Be safe ya'll!


----------



## brad96z28

I sleep like a baby. And only have to plow for a couple of hours.I dont miss the old days where I had to much to do.


----------



## mansf123

nothing in foxboro yet but it feels like any minute the snow will be flying


----------



## BigLou80

brad96z28;915624 said:


> I sleep like a baby. And only have to plow for a couple of hours.I dont miss the old days where I had to much to do.


same here. not that the old days were more then a few years ago. I do miss the money hourly commercial plowing provided however.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;915626 said:


> nothing in foxboro yet but it feels like any minute the snow will be flying


Yea...I live in Medway but plow out of the RT.1 state yard in Wrentham....hopefully they'll call in the plows b4 the roads get to bad


----------



## mansf123

I saw the town trucks out salting at 430 this afternoon around my way


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;915643 said:


> I saw the town trucks out salting at 430 this afternoon around my way


No kiddin....I hope it was prewetted or the salt will blow right off....I went down to my town's highway barn to get a 5 gallon bucket of salt & none of the trucks had plows on  But they got 3 trailer dump loads of salt


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

im up to 1 inch in waterford, ct been snowing since 6pm here just really picked up in the past hour.payup


----------



## erty67

snow just started in Warwick, RI.


----------



## timmy1

It starts and adds up quick. Already enough on the tar to plow off. I can hear the State trucks dragging their blades by my house now.


----------



## TommyMac

timmy1;915710 said:


> It starts and adds up quick. Already enough on the tar to plow off. I can hear the State trucks dragging their blades by my house now.


what part of RI r u from


----------



## timmy1

Half way up on the Connecticut border.


----------



## erty67

Yea, I heard West Greenwich was seeing snow about an hour before I saw a flake drop in Warwick.


----------



## mansf123

just looked at the radar and looks like heavy snow coming up from the south and fast


----------



## TommyMac

I'm allready dressed & ready to go....LOL....


----------



## timmy1

erty67;915757 said:


> Yea, I heard West Greenwich was seeing snow about an hour before I saw a flake drop in Warwick.


10-4!

Your message was too short, please type at least 10 characters


----------



## mansf123

ik im hoping to get call in when the first flakes start to fly because im getting tired just sitting around waiting


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;915767 said:


> ik im hoping to get call in when the first flakes start to fly because im getting tired just sitting around waiting


NO SH*& :laughing: What type of plowing due you do munny,driveways,lots


----------



## mansf123

i plow parking lots... mostly supermarkets and industrial parks


----------



## TommyMac

Weather channel said snow fall rates of 2+" an hr....BRING IT ON BIATCH !!!


----------



## erty67

Sad part for me is I won't be going much further than my own driveway. No insurance for plowing. At least I won't kill my back though.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;915774 said:


> i plow parking lots... mostly supermarkets and industrial parks


Cool...Do you like it, do the people piss you off when you clearing the lot & it's 2am & there driving around to inspect the roads


----------



## TommyMac

erty67;915779 said:


> Sad part for me is I won't be going much further than my own driveway. No insurance for plowing. At least I won't kill my back though.


What type of plowing do you normally do


----------



## 02powerstroke

first flakes here


----------



## mansf123

Yeah i see my share of idiots, more so during the day, all the morons in little cars buying one item in the middle of the snowstorm. my favorite is when someone follows me into the corner where i am stacking snow and looks at me like i should move.


----------



## erty67

TommyMac;915791 said:


> What type of plowing do you normally do


New plow. Just my driveway at the moment. Had the opportunity to help with lots tonight, but I fear being without coverage,


----------



## TommyMac

I got on MY FOX Boston ch.13 & it's snowing in Bourne but not Medway...DAMN IT


----------



## mansf123

snowing in foxboro now


----------



## erty67

TommyMac;915822 said:


> I got on MY FOX Boston ch.13 & it's snowing in Bourne but not Medway...DAMN IT


it's coming...don't worry


----------



## TommyMac

erty67;915828 said:


> it's coming...don't worry


I know right....I just dont trust these weather guys


----------



## bad72blazerct

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/

looks like its gona be a long night im trying to nap but i cant lol.  i hate waiting for a phone call drives me nuts


----------



## v-plower

Now snow here in West Springfield yet.
Just watched the weather and it shows snow al over MA. but its not making it to the ground.
The 2 channels I watched both said the snow should start anytime and will end sometime early afternoon.

Rather have it be done early but hey it's snow and supposedly going to be a big dump so I'm happy either way.


----------



## brad96z28

couple inches on the ground here. Time for bed.


----------



## timmy1

Near whiteout...

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/timmy1_010/?action=view&current=MOV01622.flv


----------



## erty67

Just cleaned off the truck. By time I cleaned off my three cars and the truck, the 1st car had an inch on it already. We're around 7-8 inches of fluffy stuff in Warwick.


----------



## erty67

timmy1;915955 said:


> Near whiteout...
> 
> http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/timmy1_010/?action=view&current=MOV01622.flv


nice vid .........


----------



## Bostonyj7

*mention storm locations*

Just a note here.

When you guys mention that the snows have/havent arrived at your location. mention generally where you are, so we can figure where the storm is and how far/time we have to get ready.

Just thinking about this as the info comes in. Some see it, but dont know where you are

Thanks
C-


----------



## fisher guy

not a flake yet in salisbury amesbury yet trying to nap but cant seein a lot of plows driving around so i take it there anxious to


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Going out.........8 inches or so alreay, went to bed at 10 for a quick nap and it had just started spitting flurries, 1:30am BAM 8 on the ground...Fluffy and Windy....Enjoy


----------



## Chrisxl64

Visit numba one done so far so good storm seems to losin some steam famous last words lol


----------



## SnowPro93

In Worcester,MA probably only around 3 maybe 4"....heading out now....even if we don't get a foot...these low stress sunday storms are the balls. I'll keep you guys updated on my blackberry later this morning.


----------



## dchr

Ansonia here-got back in from round 1 around 1:45-still snowing pretty good now. Tried to nap but not happening. Heading back out now. Visibility sucked earlier. Looks like we have a good 7-8 on the ground right now. Safe storm to everyone.


----------



## timmy1

Over a foot here now...

I'll get some more video if you guys like it.


----------



## SnowPro93

At about 6" here now. Visibility is horrible. Didn't see a ton of people on the roads which is good. Looking at 290 and its moving pretty well. Have fun boys.


----------



## Bolt-1

SnowPro93;916051 said:


> At about 6" here now. Visibility is horrible. Didn't see a ton of people on the roads which is good. Looking at 290 and its moving pretty well. Have fun boys.


What a diff. a few miles makes. up here in Holden 2" to 2 1/2" but still snowing.


----------



## chrisby316

SE CT here. 16 inches so far. NWS saying 8-14 more. I have pics but can't post them mobile.


----------



## BigLou80

v-plower;915896 said:


> Now snow here in West Springfield yet.
> Just watched the weather and it shows snow al over MA. but its not making it to the ground.
> The 2 channels I watched both said the snow should start anytime and will end sometime early afternoon.
> 
> Rather have it be done early but hey it's snow and supposedly going to be a big dump so I'm happy either way.


How did you make out in west springfield? I got a heavy dusting here in south hadley


----------



## BSM Exhaust

Almost an inch here in NH, stupid nor'easter..


----------



## brad96z28

Looks like a foot here Still waiting for some more to do my rounds.


----------



## diesel dust

over 1' foot purplebou so far and still snowing hard in dedham mass


----------



## plowmaster07

Currently about 1" if that in Ashburnham. The national weather service is saying for 1-3" this am. I'm hoping we are on the high side!


----------



## shelby168

I have a customer in north plymouth MA, off old rt 44. I can get to her. PM me if anyone can plow her.

Justin


----------



## WingPlow

stupid inch and a half here.....


guess now all you southeastern guys see what we deal with all winter :laughing:


----------



## Chrisxl64

Long night, and day,,,,ended up with area between 12-16 or so. A nice season opener, SOOO WHO BROKE WHAT?

On my casualty list is a wiper motor,,,and a cracker windshield,,,,don't know how the windshield cracked,,,,,i didnt even notice it until day break.


----------



## bgingras

Bolt-1;916053 said:


> What a diff. a few miles makes. up here in Holden 2" to 2 1/2" but still snowing.


No kidding, I have accounts from the north end of Lunenburg to the center of Sterling and the only plowing I did was in Sterling. Nothing to push at any of the other accounts in Leominster, Fitchburg and Lunenburg. It cut the route down to 2 hours round trip. Bummer, I was geared and ready for a big storm and it was looking good for a very short time.


----------



## REAPER

brad96z28;916079 said:


> Looks like a foot here Still waiting for some more to do my rounds.


You are waiting until it is over a foot to start?  

Good luck.


----------



## erty67

driveway plowed, truck parked in driveway, sitting here broke, playing on my laptop wishing I had gotten insurance to plow. I'd say at least 15" around here.


----------



## brad96z28

REAPER;916582 said:


> You are waiting until it is over a foot to start?
> 
> Good luck.


Lol ya im not one of those hard up guys that go out and plow 2 in of snow. 6in or 2 feet makes no difference to me. Lol what are u plowing with a lawn tractor :laughing:. What the heck is the big deal of plowing a foot of snow.Plowed driveways today with 2 and a half feet. And i got all my work done in a couple hrs.I plow when its done snowing. My customers know that and appreciate it. Unless we are burried and they get done first thing in the morn before people go to work.


----------



## REAPER

brad96z28;916733 said:


> Lol ya im not one of those hard up guys that go out and plow 2 in of snow. 6in or 2 feet makes no difference to me. Lol what are u plowing with a lawn tractor :laughing:. What the heck is the big deal of plowing a foot of snow.Plowed driveways today with 2 and a half feet. And i got all my work done in a couple hrs.I plow when its done snowing. My customers know that and appreciate it. Unless we are burried and they get done first thing in the morn before people go to work.


Well not exactly a lawn mower but it gets the job done. 
I don't do drives so I guess if they don't mind but I would have to charge extra for that much snow. On a large lot the snow build up would be such that it would take heavy equipment to move the piles after a few runs.

Illinois people are spoiled and expect dry pavement even while it is snowing it seems.


----------



## brad96z28

Lots and buisness are a nother story. Those i would not have the time for but those would need to b done frequently. I had one driveway today with 3 feet at the end of it today and 2 feet there after ,piece of cake.


----------



## BigLou80

Glad to hear some of you guys got a plowable event out of this, 
Our weather guys blew it big time. Last nite the forcast was for 4-8 or 6-10 inchesdepending on the station. I was hoping for at least 3-4 for a quick $300 before christmas we got less then one inch.


----------



## bgingras

brad96z28;916733 said:


> Lol ya im not one of those hard up guys that go out and plow 2 in of snow. 6in or 2 feet makes no difference to me. Lol what are u plowing with a lawn tractor :laughing:. What the heck is the big deal of plowing a foot of snow.Plowed driveways today with 2 and a half feet. And i got all my work done in a couple hrs.I plow when its done snowing. My customers know that and appreciate it. Unless we are burried and they get done first thing in the morn before people go to work.


12" of fluff may be ok, but try plowing 12" of hard, wet concrete all day, that's another story. I wouldn't plow through 2 feet of snow by choice if I had a contract to plow the site. 8" tops of wet stuff and 12" of soft stuff in a bigger storm before I hit them. I do charge based on the amount we get so I guess that makes a difference also. I plowed one today with 2" on it, he was about to call to make sure I was still coming because I hadn't plowed there yet. Our contracts clearly state we plow any event 2" or more.


----------



## lawn king

*The real deal*

That was a serious event for us, i dont mind telling ya! It landed here (abington) at 11:00 pm and was full blown blizzard conditions by 11:30. 18 hours of plowing, a quick salt sand run tonight and site removal strarting tomorrow night! payup


----------



## brad96z28

bgingras;917024 said:


> 12" of fluff may be ok, but try plowing 12" of hard, wet concrete all day, that's another story. I wouldn't plow through 2 feet of snow by choice if I had a contract to plow the site. 8" tops of wet stuff and 12" of soft stuff in a bigger storm before I hit them. I do charge based on the amount we get so I guess that makes a difference also. I plowed one today with 2" on it, he was about to call to make sure I was still coming because I hadn't plowed there yet. Our contracts clearly state we plow any event 2" or more.


I can plow any amount of fluff. what is so hard about that.Lucky for my accounts. They pay me per push.I charge them the same for 3 in or 24.Makes no difference to me Its not any harder wow u get a bigger pile. If u have trouble pushing fluffy stuff u got some bad skills or horrible equipment.No one wants to push 12 in of wet stuff. Id say 8 in before id plow wet stuff. My customers would laugh at me if I plowed 2 in of snow.:laughing: Lots and buisness yes but heck no on a driveway unless the customer wanted to. In 12 years of plowing I have only had one of those people.


----------



## TommyMac

brad96z28;917100 said:


> I can plow any amount of fluff. what is so hard about that.Lucky for my accounts. They pay me per push.I charge them the same for 3 in or 24.Makes no difference to me Its not any harder wow u get a bigger pile. If u have trouble pushing fluffy stuff u got some bad skills or horrible equipment.No one wants to push 12 in of wet stuff. Id say 8 in before id plow wet stuff. My customers would laugh at me if I plowed 2 in of snow.:laughing: Lots and buisness yes but heck no on a driveway unless the customer wanted to. In 12 years of plowing I have only had one of those people.


Right on Brotha....You betta watch out though some might think that isn't professional :laughing: & you dont charge people more for a 4" storm than a 2" you must be a lowballer....Actually your from Mass so you must be a Mass-Hole....I find it to be amazing how some people have customers, the ones who charge extra on holidays or the ones who charge a fee to stake a customers driveway so they dont tear up crap :laughing:


----------



## bgingras

TommyMac;917125 said:


> Right on Brotha....You betta watch out though some might think that isn't professional :laughing: & you dont charge people more for a 4" storm than a 2" you must be a lowballer....Actually your from Mass so you must be a Mass-Hole....I find it to be amazing how some people have customers, the ones who charge extra on holidays or the ones who charge a fee to stake a customers driveway so they dont tear up crap :laughing:


That's odd, here people expect to be kept clear during a storm. I have one account that wants to be plowed if we get 1" of snow. The contract states a rate for every event up to 12", then at 6" intervals after that. On a 12" storm, I may break open the location at 6-8" and do a final cleanup at the end. On something over 12" I'm there 2-3 times for the event. I can't see willingly putting my truck through 24" of snow all day long. If it's such bad practice how is it I'm taking accounts daily still from 4 different towns/cities quoting what I'm quoting and bidding against others in the area. I got one contract this week that came in after the "cheaper" guy failed to keep the site clean during the storm on 12/9 so I got the job now and he got fired.

I also know plenty of guys that charge to set stakes. My contract is the same way. Stake your own site or pay us to stake it for you.

1/2 of my contracts this year are repeats(100%returned from last year), the others are mostly from other contractors who dropped the ball with service last year or at the start of this one and signed in the last 14 days.

I guess it's all about what the market will bare. Good service and at a reasonable price(determined by the market area) for the service offered.


----------



## brad96z28

TommyMac;917125 said:


> Right on Brotha....You betta watch out though some might think that isn't professional :laughing: & you dont charge people more for a 4" storm than a 2" you must be a lowballer....Actually your from Mass so you must be a Mass-Hole....I find it to be amazing how some people have customers, the ones who charge extra on holidays or the ones who charge a fee to stake a customers driveway so they dont tear up crap :laughing:


I treat my customers How I want to be treated. However did tear up some lawn just a little bit, on one driveway I guess I should of charged for landscaping as well as plowing Maybe I should end him a bill?payup


----------



## 02powerstroke

We got romped on good down on the cape. I did 17 hours for the town and did 2 hours of my own crap. The one parking lot I do had 3ft drifts in it and had not been touched at all so I had to take the backhoe down and clean er out. Now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## quigleysiding

We got hit here too.Just got in 31 hours for the state.We went around after and did the other customers.My brother in law opened everything up for us and took care of the driveways.Have to get up at 4:30 to spread salt. I need sleep.12 to 14 Fluffy Powder snow SO NICE


----------



## brad96z28

bgingras;917223 said:


> That's odd, here people expect to be kept clear during a storm. I have one account that wants to be plowed if we get 1" of snow. The contract states a rate for every event up to 12", then at 6" intervals after that. On a 12" storm, I may break open the location at 6-8" and do a final cleanup at the end. On something over 12" I'm there 2-3 times for the event. I can't see willingly putting my truck through 24" of snow all day long. If it's such bad practice how is it I'm taking accounts daily still from 4 different towns/cities quoting what I'm quoting and bidding against others in the area. I got one contract this week that came in after the "cheaper" guy failed to keep the site clean during the storm on 12/9 so I got the job now and he got fired.
> 
> I also know plenty of guys that charge to set stakes. My contract is the same way. Stake your own site or pay us to stake it for you.
> 
> 1/2 of my contracts this year are repeats(100%returned from last year), the others are mostly from other contractors who dropped the ball with service last year or at the start of this one and signed in the last 14 days.
> 
> I guess it's all about what the market will bare. Good service and at a reasonable price(determined by the market area) for the service offered.


Its good ur still taking accounts I stopped taking them about 8 years ago. I have alist of people I refer them to. I have some of the original ones I had when I started about 10 years or so ago. I have weeded out problematic payers and pain in the but driveways.To me Id rather plow the 24 in then plow it 4 times unnessarly. 24 in of powder may be hard if ur plowing with a datson or something.When I started i did it with a 4 cyl toyota. I would of failed to clean up on 12 9 to because there was only 2 inches I dont plow dust. Espically when It was gona be 40 degreese the next day.Maybe u got alot more snow then us? Maybe u need a v plow if u seem to be having trouble pushing snow? Break it open at 6 -8 in what are u plowing with? atv or something?


----------



## fisher guy

well went out today between 2-7 here depending on which job u were on it was nice powder i love everything was good until plow got sick mechanic says its my iso module so yay not looking forward to that bill


----------



## timmy1

We had the official jackpot here of 22" West Greenwich, Rhode Island

Crazy, Crazy day! 19 hrs of plowing. Phone ringing off the hook, just would not stop snowing!

No break downs...Just a cell phone charger busted.

I was able to collect from my only 2 past due accounts from last year. All I had to do was drive by and the phone rings:laughing:

Just going to download some video and go to bed.


----------



## bgingras

brad96z28;917455 said:


> Its good ur still taking accounts I stopped taking them about 8 years ago. I have alist of people I refer them to. I have some of the original ones I had when I started about 10 years or so ago. I have weeded out problematic payers and pain in the but driveways.To me Id rather plow the 24 in then plow it 4 times unnessarly. 24 in of powder may be hard if ur plowing with a datson or something.When I started i did it with a 4 cyl toyota. I would of failed to clean up on 12 9 to because there was only 2 inches I dont plow dust. Espically when It was gona be 40 degreese the next day.Maybe u got alot more snow then us? Maybe u need a v plow if u seem to be having trouble pushing snow? Break it open at 6 -8 in  what are u plowing with? atv or something?


Sorry, but around here people actually want to get out of their houses and leave at some point. If there is 8" in the drive, there may be over a foot of much harder stuff at the end that they can't drive through. I'm plowing with a K2500HD same as you. I have several properties that are rental houses and the owner actually modified the contract and asked that I keep the driveway plowed every 4" for a daytime storm to keep the homes accessible and anything over 1" gets cleared. If you're not out during the storm keeping things clear then what happens when a customer wants to leave but he is #20 or #30 in line at 7am and you just got started plowing 24" off the first location? How long does your route take from start to finish per push? I now I can't do all of mine in 1 hour. Imagine if I failed to keep a drive clear during a 24" storm on a 500 foot driveway and there is a medical emergency or a fire at that location.


----------



## knpc

I plow during the storm as well, not because my truck couldn't handle 12'' but because my customers expect to be able to get out of their driveway at all times. I do it on per push and a storm like yesterday (11'') I plowed everyone three times. 

Thats what they want and are willing to pay for it so thats the service I provide. Its all about making the customer happy.


----------



## FGZ

12 hrs in the seat yesterday, my biggest storm to date. Just a few issues with the plow that needed an old school hit-it-with-a-hammer approach to wake the pump motor up. Plowing with a YJ doesn't allow for monstrous huge pushes but it does allow me to get to parts of people's driveways no one else can. 

Several of our accounts are more like bgingras described - need to be pushed every 3" or so for liability reasons. We didn't time this storm quite right, let too much fall before heading out. Live and learn.


----------



## AC2717

did 15 hours yesterday, myself and a friend. Long but nothign like paying off Christmas before the Holiday comes. Last night got home and wrote the check to send off to pay the bills!
Oh by the way, much more left over than the bills


----------



## AC2717

knpc;917886 said:


> I plow during the storm as well, not because my truck couldn't handle 12'' but because my customers expect to be able to get out of their driveway at all times. I do it on per push and a storm like yesterday (11'') I plowed everyone three times.
> 
> Thats what they want and are willing to pay for it so thats the service I provide. Its all about making the customer happy.


My customers are the same way. I only hit them twice though, trying to get three in, but started at 4:30am and took a run at them for a while then hoared myself, I mean subbed myself, out to another guy for 11 more houses and then went back and hit my places. Kind of good though because I include a clean up after the plow are all done in my contract (does not count as a visit), so I did not have to go back and do that part.


----------



## jmac5058

A pick up should never plow 2' of snow at one time even if it "can"and saying you must be doing something wrong if you cant is stupid at least and I for one are not impressed that you reguraly abuse your truck (it is just a 3/4 ton isnt it) and should not incourage others to do so ,they may be new and think you know what your talking about,I been plowing since 77 and the only thing that I ever drove that could and should plow over 2' was a Owatonna front end loader.


----------



## Luppy

Finally some snow! Weird thing I have pics of the first plowable last year which was also on Dec. 20th.
Did well over here in Randolph yesterday/last night (12 - 15"). I hit my driveways twice. 
Nothing broken on the Jeep or the plow so I'm eagerly awaiting the next one. Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## 4u2nv

We got between 20 - 28 inches of snow here depending on where you measured. Was called out at midnight, plowed for 16 hours. Came home to take a "nap" and woke up this morning. Time to go clean my driveway now.


----------



## JustinD

18 hours between Sat night through Sunday!!!! Plowed most of Stop and Shop in Fall River MA for a contractor, then did my accounts/driveways. Good storm lots of snow!!!! Made some decent money. and best of all the Duramax was good as well as the Fisher! No problems at all, and I am pretty hard on it. My Uncle always tells me "its a plow truck, not a bulldozer!!" We got blasted here on the coast for a change! I got a few pics I'll post later.


----------



## TommyMac

brad96z28;917229 said:


> I treat my customers How I want to be treated. However did tear up some lawn just a little bit, on one driveway I guess I should of charged for landscaping as well as plowing Maybe I should end him a bill?payup


That's exactly it....if customer want's it plowed @ 2" you do it.....but some guys might charge customers more if there plowing in a Datsun:laughing:....It's good to see that not every contractor screws there customers...Right On

My 85 yr old grandma had a guy plow her 2 car driveway & this guy charged her $50 per plow & came every 6"...it took him 3 straight passes & she timed him 67 seconds


----------



## TommyMac

jmac5058;917937 said:


> A pick up should never plow 2' of snow at one time even if it "can"and saying you must be doing something wrong if you cant is stupid at least and I for one are not impressed that you reguraly abuse your truck (it is just a 3/4 ton isnt it) and should not incourage others to do so ,they may be new and think you know what your talking about,I been plowing since 77 and the only thing that I ever drove that could and should plow over 2' was a Owatonna front end loader.


If you know what your doing & dont drive like a idiot you can push 2' of fluffy snow in 2wd if you cant then "WOW".....Were talking driveways not a 1 acre parking lot with 2' of snow on it


----------



## brad96z28

Some just look for every excuse to get more money out of someone. I could not imagine paying some bozo to plow my driveway 3 times for fluffy snow Id fire him quick. :realmad:


----------



## brad96z28

jmac5058;917937 said:


> A pick up should never plow 2' of snow at one time even if it "can"and saying you must be doing something wrong if you cant is stupid at least and I for one are not impressed that you reguraly abuse your truck (it is just a 3/4 ton isnt it) and should not incourage others to do so ,they may be new and think you know what your talking about,I been plowing since 77 and the only thing that I ever drove that could and should plow over 2' was a Owatonna front end loader.


Then U got some seriously garbage equipment. I could of plowed what I did with a toyota. Im sorry ur not impressed. Funny my boss had no problems doing it with a freaking half ton. Abuse my truck lol what planet are u on. Ya the powder is real hard to plow lol


----------



## TommyMac

brad96z28;918336 said:


> Then U got some seriously garbage equipment. I could of plowed what I did with a toyota. Im sorry ur not impressed. Funny my boss had no problems doing it with a freaking half ton. Abuse my truck lol what planet are u on. Ya the powder is real hard to plow lol


Be nice that isn't professional....HAHAHA...I think some parts of the country these guys can get away with that BS but true new englanders if you were to plow every 2" you wouldnt have a business....


----------



## JustinD

TommyMac;918348 said:


> Be nice that isn't professional....HAHAHA...I think some parts of the country these guys can get away with that BS but true new englanders if you were to plow every 2" you wouldnt have a business....


Right, but Brad you have a Duramax, I bet Jmac has a Ford, I wouldn't try to move 2" of snow with a Ford either........................:laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

JustinD;918364 said:


> Right, but Brad you have a Duramax, I bet Jmac has a Ford, I wouldn't try to move 2" of snow with a Ford either........................:laughing:


You be nice too:laughing:...I had an old Ford F-450 2wd yes thats right folks 2wd & could plow anything I wanted too....It seems people on this sight think a 2wd gas job with a standard tranny.....oh the humanity.... cant plow :laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

4u2nv;918136 said:


> We got between 20 - 28 inches of snow here depending on where you measured. Was called out at midnight, plowed for 16 hours. Came home to take a "nap" and woke up this morning. Time to go clean my driveway now.


What do you plow for....I only got 19hrs,plowing for the state got home to unplowed driveway Had to barrel in, in my 2wd F-150 no problem than the guy came not 5 minutes later...:laughing:...Oh Well


----------



## JustinD

TommyMac;918381 said:


> You be nice too:laughing:...I had an old Ford F-450 2wd yes thats right folks 2wd & could plow anything I wanted too....It seems people on this sight think a 2wd gas job with a standard tranny.....oh the humanity.... cant plow :laughing:


Your right, I'll be nice.........:laughing: I can see an F450 2wd with a good amount of weight in it doing just fine. Weight is key.


----------



## TommyMac

JustinD;918403 said:


> Your right, I'll be nice.........:laughing: I can see an F450 2wd with a good amount of weight in it doing just fine. Weight is key.


10-4 I had about 50 old cobblestones & BF Goodrich AT K/O on my 450...Doing my driveway was good too but the 9' blade was a little too big

Sat night was the 1st time I had to put a bucket of sand in the tri-axle, we had alot of trouble getting up some hills on rt.1


----------



## TommyMac

02powerstroke;917257 said:


> We got romped on good down on the cape. I did 17 hours for the town and did 2 hours of my own crap. The one parking lot I do had 3ft drifts in it and had not been touched at all so I had to take the backhoe down and clean er out. Now I'm ready for bed.


How'd the plow hold up...That is an awesome looking flat bed you got....Love the L.E.D.s....How'd your ballast do I like that idea.....17 hrs is real good for a town....I plow for Mass-Highway in a tri-axle & only got 19hrs


----------



## timmy1

jmac5058;917937 said:


> A pick up should never plow 2' of snow at one time even if it "can"and saying you must be doing something wrong if you cant is stupid at least and I for one are not impressed that you reguraly abuse your truck (it is just a 3/4 ton isnt it) and should not incourage others to do so ,they may be new and think you know what your talking about,I been plowing since 77 and the only thing that I ever drove that could and should plow over 2' was a Owatonna front end loader.


Yes and no...

If you look at this table http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html
You can see that the 24" of snow really is irrelevant to the actual weight of the stuff.

You can have 10" of wet stuff (32*-28*) equal to 1" of water.

And the same 1" of liquid will add up to 20" of 19*-15* stuff.

This storm was the 19-15 column here (20:1)


----------



## FGZ

When are we getting snow again?

One of my customers said there's another 6-8 coming on the 26th, but I have no idea what his source was. Discuss.


----------



## JustinD

FGZ;918596 said:


> When are we getting snow again?
> 
> One of my customers said there's another 6-8 coming on the 26th, but I have no idea what his source was. Discuss.


I'll take it!


----------



## jt5019

There is a storm coming Christmas eve/Day but as of now they are saying it will be a snow to sleet to rain type storm and its possible the interior area might get a pretty bad ice storm.


----------



## JustinD

Then again if we get a good rainstorm it will melt alot of snow to make room for more!


----------



## 02powerstroke

JustinD;918364 said:


> Right, but Brad you have a Duramax, I bet Jmac has a Ford, I wouldn't try to move 2" of snow with a Ford either........................:laughing:


Yeah whos uses them Sh&t box Fords anymore....:laughing: I cant wait to dump this POS and get me and IFS lowrider I cant wait prsport


----------



## 02powerstroke

TommyMac;918437 said:


> How'd the plow hold up...That is an awesome looking flat bed you got....Love the L.E.D.s....How'd your ballast do I like that idea.....17 hrs is real good for a town....I plow for Mass-Highway in a tri-axle & only got 19hrs


Good Only problem I had was I backed into a tree in a white out and dented the bed alittle :realmad: other wise all was well.

thanks for the comments on the truck.


----------



## JustinD

02powerstroke;918661 said:


> Yeah whos uses them Sh&t Fords anymore boxes anymore.....:laughing: I cant wait to dump this them and get me and IFS lowrider I cant wait prsport


No low rider here! Just spend the little bit of $$ to make it right, I hang an 8' Fisher and know guys who use 9' SS Xblades, no issues. I'll take the NICER truck with IFS over the half way decent truck and powertrain anyday. just my .02. And when I disconnect this plow it rides like a Cadilac too.

I'd buy a Ford to plow snow, it have to be a 7.3 though, no 6 LEAKER for me!!! Too many issues with those. My Duramax has 100k on it, I beat the hell out of it, drag race sled pull plow snow, it has done me good. prsport


----------



## 02powerstroke

JustinD;918666 said:


> No low rider here! Just spend the little bit of $$ to make it right, I hang an 8' Fisher and know guys who use 9' SS Xblades, no issues. I'll take the NICER truck with IFS over the half way decent truck and powertrain anyday. just my .02. And when I disconnect this plow it rides like a Cadilac too.
> 
> I'd buy a Ford to plow snow, it have to be a 7.3 though, no 6 LEAKER for me!!! Too many issues with those. My Duramax has 100k on it, I beat the hell out of it, drag race sled pull plow snow, it has done me good. prsport


I agree with the 6.0 part I have 115K or towing plowing and driving likes a jackass on mine its held up good ol 7.3L I will keep this truck till theses nothing left.


----------



## TommyMac

timmy1;918556 said:


> Yes and no...
> 
> If you look at this table http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html
> You can see that the 24" of snow really is irrelevant to the actual weight of the stuff.
> 
> You can have 10" of wet stuff (32*-28*) equal to 1" of water.
> 
> And the same 1" of liquid will add up to 20" of 19*-15* stuff.
> 
> This storm was the 19-15 column here (20:1)


Good Find & info....It was so fluffy & light when I got signed out @ the pit I cleared off my windows & turned on my wipers & left for home about 1/2 mile up 495 @ 65 mph my truck was clear even inside the bed that had about 1.5' in it


----------



## GSullivan

Finally home,got in 33 hrs. plowing commercially up in Plymouth,then all day today doing driveways in Falmouth.I think we got over 20" of snow in Falmouth.No problems with the truck.Just need a good nights sleep!!!!!!!payup


----------



## TommyMac

02powerstroke;918661 said:


> Yeah whos uses them Sh&t box Fords anymore....:laughing: I cant wait to dump this POS and get me and IFS lowrider I cant wait prsport


Cool video that 9' Fisher sure does a nice job scraping....How much ballast do you run...110% in agreement with you on the IFS is not designed for a work truck & torsion bars are for race cars period....I wish I didnt sell my 94' F-450 solid front axle plow truck now that was a tank


----------



## 02powerstroke

TommyMac;918790 said:


> Cool video that 9' Fisher sure does a nice job scraping....How much ballast do you run...110% in agreement with you on the IFS is not designed for a work truck & torsion bars are for race cars period....I wish I didnt sell my 94' F-450 solid front axle plow truck now that was a tank


whatever this thing weights I have no clue lol


----------



## TommyMac

02powerstroke;918814 said:


> whatever this thing weights I have no clue lol


:laughing: LOL...I'll tell ya how much, a freakin lot ....What the hell is it anyways...Do you run a gooseneck or a 5th wheel setup on the flatbed

Sucks to hear you dented the bed, thats why I liked plowing in old crap that you didnt care so much


----------



## timmy1

TommyMac;918737 said:


> Good Find & info....It was so fluffy & light when I got signed out @ the pit I cleared off my windows & turned on my wipers & left for home about 1/2 mile up 495 @ 65 mph my truck was clear even inside the bed that had about 1.5' in it


Just imagine, That same 1" of water can add up to 100" of snow if it was -30F. Probably why areas north get so much.



02powerstroke;918814 said:


> whatever this thing weights I have no clue lol


Now you need a 6' stainless sander for weight. If we get an Ice event over the holiday, you could use it.

I know what your saying about the Fords, but just listen to this engine...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TommyMac

timmy1;918868 said:


> Just imagine, That same 1" of water can add up to 100" of snow if it was -30F. Probably why areas north get so much.
> 
> Now you need a 6' stainless sander for weight. If we get an Ice event over the holiday, you could use it.
> 
> I know what your saying about the Fords, but just listen to this engine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


You cant beat the cummins diesel....I like the way a 350 Mack with 7" straight pipes sound though....hahaha....Someone said an ideal truck would be Ford chassis/suspension with allison automatic with a cummins engine I agree


----------



## timmy1

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670024770&title=Breaking Weather News

I was just looking at this forecast, really I was looking at the weather map. At least I was trying to focus on the map but something else was getting my attention. Wow!


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;918992 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670024770&title=Breaking Weather News
> 
> I was just looking at this forecast, really I was looking at the weather map. At least I was trying to focus on the map but something else was getting my attention. Wow!


Oh I have no idea what you were looking at! lol. :laughing::laughing:

Much agreed, much agreed


----------



## TommyMac

plowmaster07;919003 said:


> Oh I have no idea what you were looking at! lol. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Much agreed, much agreed


SHE'S SO PURTY....She's sexy as hell...I like me some latin flava


----------



## AC2717

Yeah all I have to say is

YUM


----------



## TommyMac

AC2717;919276 said:


> Yeah all I have to say is
> 
> YUM


She carries herself very well and @ the same time being sexy...I like Dylan Dreyer on channel 7 myself


----------



## 02powerstroke

TommyMac;918819 said:


> :laughing: LOL...I'll tell ya how much, a freakin lot ....What the hell is it anyways...Do you run a gooseneck or a 5th wheel setup on the flatbed
> 
> Sucks to hear you dented the bed, thats why I liked plowing in old crap that you didnt care so much


Its a gooseneck under a trap door.It was a well pit cover with a mini access hatch in the middle its about 5ft around and 6" thick so it weight a bit. Yea it blows I dented the bed its not to bad but enough to piss me off I think i can portapower it back...


----------



## 4u2nv

TommyMac;918388 said:


> What do you plow for....I only got 19hrs,plowing for the state got home to unplowed driveway Had to barrel in, in my 2wd F-150 no problem than the guy came not 5 minutes later...:laughing:...Oh Well


I subcontract for a guy that has a contract with a local oil supply place... where most of the home heating oil comes from in the area. It's nice and close to home, no traffic unless trucks are running in and out and the pay is pretty good. Then I have a few residentials I do, only a few because they have to wait until I'm done with the oil company thing. (Mostly friends and family)


----------



## timmy1

TommyMac;919295 said:


> .I like Dylan Dreyer on channel 7 myself


She used to do our forecast, miss her!


----------



## Chrisxl64

Chrisxl64;916562 said:


> On my casualty list is a wiper motor,,,and a cracker windshield,,,,don't know how the windshield cracked,,,,,i didnt even notice it until day break.


Well,, one part is done, replaced the wiper motor at work tonight, 70 bucks for a motor and a couple hours.

COME ON no one else broke anything???

AND PS---Thanks to Dutchman for hiring me out for some extra work... *Thumbs Up*


----------



## Santry426

My pump sprung a mystery leak, Still tryin to figure it out.


----------



## FGZ

Chrisxl64;919615 said:


> COME ON no one else broke anything???


After about 30 min of troubleshooting a non-moving plow, a hammer to the motor got it goin again. Enough to finish the round and do cleanup anyway, I think it's getting replaced.


----------



## leigh

Broke my rear tire chains on my International 4700.(130.00$) Lost efficiency (1000.00 ?) My nephew slid backwards in my chevy d-max into a parked civic , dented trunk lid.
(500.00$- 800.00$. my partner lost a pin on his mm (10.00$) and a broken shear bolt on sander spinner shaft.( .50$ ) 
Lost time fixing a metal chip stuck in angle valve ( 0.00$) Finished 
mon am.All that during 80 total truck hrs and 50 blower hrs .


----------



## jmac5058

If there was ever a time a pickup could push 2 feet,it was this past storm but normaly 1' wieghs more than that 2' wieghed and I thought you were saying to only do one pass at the end of the storm no matter how much.I dont think that is how it should be done,I dont think that its wrong to make more than one pass and I made two at my customers sites and charged twice.I could have done it once but why push the rig that hard.I drive a 09 3500 srw 6.6,8.5 ssxv.Had 3 f350s before 2/7.3s 1/6.0,never again ford.Cant we just be friends.


----------



## bad93blaster

Chrisxl64;919615 said:


> Well,, one part is done, replaced the wiper motor at work tonight, 70 bucks for a motor and a couple hours. COME ON no one else broke anything??? AND PS---Thanks to Dutchman for hiring me out for some extra work... *Thumbs Up*


i lost a tranny in one truck before the storm. another truck the pass side window fell off the track. my driver plowed 8 hours with it down and never told me until i called him off at the end of the storm


----------



## brad96z28

jmac5058;919960 said:


> If there was ever a time a pickup could push 2 feet,it was this past storm but normaly 1' wieghs more than that 2' wieghed and I thought you were saying to only do one pass at the end of the storm no matter how much.I dont think that is how it should be done,I dont think that its wrong to make more than one pass and I made two at my customers sites and charged twice.I could have done it once but why push the rig that hard.I drive a 09 3500 srw 6.6,8.5 ssxv.Had 3 f350s before 2/7.3s 1/6.0,never again ford.Cant we just be friends.


 My old man has an 08 3500 6.6. MIne is an 04 2500 and a 1/2 lly 6.6 Im also running a 8.6 stainless xv. Id rather push what we had this last storm then 8 to 10 of wet stuff. Now wet stuff is hard to push even with a v plow. My last truck was a 7.3 f 350 that great truck. U can tell when u are pusing or beating on ur truck. And pusing around powder is definitly not.Are u running ballast and real snow rated tires? I never once broke traction.And 12 years plowing I have never broke anything during a storm. I did get stuck once with my toyota. Had snow up to the doors I had to climb out the rear slider Blizzard of 03 I think?


----------



## fisher guy

plow quit working 3 hours in to the storm for us lost power and everything didnt have a big enough pile to chain the blade up so drove 6 miles with the blade down to the shop my mechanic couldent find what was wrong so we chained the blade up took it down to lacey truck and found out i had 2 loose wires and a blown fuse under the hood 1 hr labor charge $80 boss paid for it


----------



## Chrisxl64

Think I cooked another relay my reverse lights too,,, someone at worked noticed that they had been on through the entire night shift halfway into the day,,,truck wasn't in reverse, it kept the lights on for probably close to 18+ hours,,,,,truck started without a hickup,,,,GO ODDYSSEY BATTERIES!


----------



## jmac5058

I do run ballast at least the weight of the plow behind the rear axle this year iv been using a rock at least 1.5 times the weight of the blade dont really know.I feel the ballast unloads or makes the front axle feel much liter and the ride is great.Iv just got the 8.5ss xv but use to have a 8.5 mild steel ezv same weight and never used ballast on the fords,and the frontends paid for that.It is much better on frontends with ballast,and it plows better plus a nicer ride.I guess thats a win,win,win.


----------



## abbe

i took a bad casualty. my buddy backed into me during the whiteout of the storm. totaled my bed on my 250. windshield cracked all the way across. my buddy snapped the jack stand off his mm2. it dropped on him while plowing. all kinda minor except for the bed but ill probably be getting a 08 take off for it. I got at least 32 hours in i believe


----------



## brad96z28

abbe;921261 said:


> i took a bad casualty. my buddy backed into me during the whiteout of the storm. totaled my bed on my 250. windshield cracked all the way across. my buddy snapped the jack stand off his mm2. it dropped on him while plowing. all kinda minor except for the bed but ill probably be getting a 08 take off for it. I got at least 32 hours in i believe


Hey ck out my buddies place in tiverton I know he has a lot of nice beds.Genaral auto.


----------



## quigleysiding

I lost a wiper arm drivers side off my 2500.My son went to the garage and pulled one off a parts truck.Found out my alt can barely keep up with the electric sander.Had to turn the heat off when sanding..Lost the spinner on the electric sander.Haven"t looked at it yet.Took the 3500 to sand lot early mon morning because mine was down ,doing some clean up and hit something.Busted the a frame on the plow.So off to the welder.Got that fixed.All in all not to bad. Can't complain.Went pretty good for the first storm.Oh one more.I sent my brother in law to do a yoga place that is new,he was never there before so i told him to just open it up and i would finish it later.Went back later and found out he plowed the back yard:laughing:Thankfully there isn't much grass or nice landscaping.Looks bad though as they are a new customer


----------



## jmac5058

abbe;921261 said:


> i took a bad casualty. my buddy backed into me during the whiteout of the storm. totaled my bed on my 250. windshield cracked all the way across. my buddy snapped the jack stand off his mm2. it dropped on him while plowing. all kinda minor except for the bed but ill probably be getting a 08 take off for it. I got at least 32 hours in i believe


Is that bed going to be covered by insurance,if your getting a check for repairs I would think of putting it twards a flatbed.There are some sweet ones avalibul now with skirted bottoms with toolboxes incorperated under the bed.Exelent ones Iv seen at Conn. Trailer for less than 3k.I think the stock bed is now the weak link of pickups if you work your truck for a living,a flatbed takes total abuse and still looks fine were modern pickup beds are made of tinfoil.


----------



## JustinD

brad96z28;921297 said:


> Hey ck out my buddies place in tiverton I know he has a lot of nice beds.Genaral auto.


X2 on General, they do have alot of pick up beds off already. They are right around the corner from me.


----------



## Powastroka

Im running a meyer classic mount plow with a E60 built in 1995. Now ask me how I know the date of the pump? Well I started plowing one of my lots at 3am sunday morning. At 630 the plow would not raise. Found out the top cap split in three peices. Called every where the only place open didnt have the part in stock. Then at 1pm I found a place that had one. Drove down for a trip that should have taken a little less that an hour, that took 3. Got the pump back together by 5pm and plowed till 9pm until the pump split in two! Come to find out that the E60's can come out of pressure adjustment, and commit suicide... I have a new pump base sitting in the vice and Im waiting on the oring kit. As the whole day was a mess, at least Ill have peice of mind that a 13 year old pump lasted that long, and now that I will be an expert about E60's It should never happen again...


----------



## mansf123

Look for things to get very interesting next week, towards the end of the week. There are signs we could be in for a monster snow storm here in southern new england. Hope everyone has a good christmas and gets plenty of much deserved rest


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;924426 said:


> Look for things to get very interesting next week, towards the end of the week. There are signs we could be in for a monster snow storm here in southern new england. Hope everyone has a good christmas and gets plenty of much deserved rest


I'm good for a monster snow storm. What I am really trying to figure out, is if I need to hook up the plow, or get the chainsaw ready for Saturday. I think I am going to get everything ready, I can't tell what the storm is going to do.

Merry Christmas to everyone.

Aaron


----------



## Powastroka

Oh man just got the parts to fix the E60.. Better get on that before this next storm hits.


----------



## FGZ

I don't need no ice storm...just moved in to my first house and haven't worked out something as a backup generator yet.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;924426 said:


> Look for things to get very interesting next week, towards the end of the week. There are signs we could be in for a monster snow storm here in southern new england. Hope everyone has a good christmas and gets plenty of much deserved rest


you were right about last weekends storm so you betta be right...I need to make a truck payment....MERRY CHRISTMAS ussmileyflag


----------



## mansf123

Merry Christmas.... Looks like a plowable snow event monday.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;925860 said:


> Merry Christmas.... Looks like a plowable snow event monday.


Are you related to mother nature :laughing: How the hell do you find this out....The funny part is you were right for all of the plowable events so far this season....

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## JPLTrucking

mansf123;925860 said:


> Merry Christmas.... Looks like a plowable snow event monday.


Where did you hear this??? purpleboupurplebou


----------



## timmy1

Low pressure over the carolinas will move up the atlantic coast
bringing some freezing precipitation to southern new england tonight into saturday...then rain late saturday into early sunday. Another
weak low pressure system will likely bring some light snow to the
region on monday. Very cold and blustery weather will follow in the
wake of this low monday night into wednesday. A coastal storm may
bring more wintry precipitation to the region around new years day.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

On the South Shore, little to no accumulation for Monday. But there's something on the 'radar' for Thursday into New Years Day.

I could go for some plowing. I missed last week's storm completely, attending an out of town funeral.


----------



## JCPM

Looks like a salting event here for Monday at best. That's fine with me. I've been down with the flu since Tuesday and am just on he mend.


----------



## FGZ

North Shore has conflicting forecasts for Monday. weather.com says snow, weatherunderground says rain only. Doesn't sound like it'll be much either way.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

FGZ;927895 said:


> North Shore has conflicting forecasts for Monday. weather.com says snow, weatherunderground says rain only. Doesn't sound like it'll be much either way.


3 inches and ill be happy


----------



## mansf123

Channel 5 said if things pan out we would be talking 50 inches of snow for the end of the week.....not too often meteroligists go out on a limb and say stuff like that a week before a storm...... something worries me about this storm. I dont know about everyone else but after 20 inches it just gets stressfull. i cant even imagine pushing 50 inches


----------



## SnowPro93

Well I guess its time to get the loaders ready to go if we could get close to that much snow.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;928058 said:


> Channel 5 said if things pan out we would be talking 50 inches of snow for the end of the week.....not too often meteroligists go out on a limb and say stuff like that a week before a storm...... something worries me about this storm. I dont know about everyone else but after 20 inches it just gets stressfull. i cant even imagine pushing 50 inches


Huh.....What.....How.....Where......When


----------



## mansf123

They are talking like this could be a historic storm. Time will tell but this one scares me


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;928070 said:


> They are talking like this could be a historic storm. Time will tell but this one scares me


I believe ya brotha....you were right about all the other storms so far this season....Dont be scared it would be fricken epic & tons of payup...Keep us posted please


----------



## WingPlow

i think i'll wait till wednesday to see what they say

alot of computer models this year have been all over the place as 
far as amounts go


----------



## 02powerstroke

wow I haven't heard anything about any of this..?


----------



## mansf123

Hopefully tommorows event will drop a few inches, would be nice to get a few easy hours in. Still looking like a big snow event thursday night into sunday.... looks like this storm will stall right on top of us.


----------



## JPMAKO

mansf123;928644 said:


> Hopefully tommorows event will drop a few inches, would be nice to get a few easy hours in. Still looking like a big snow event thursday night into sunday.... looks like this storm will stall right on top of us.


I am usually in the New Jersey thread posting weather maps and forecasts, but I just happened to click in here and read what some of your guys are posting. As mansf123 said this does have the potential to become a very large prolonged storm. Pay attention to the teleconnectors (+PNA and -NAO and a tanking AO) are all in our our favor around this time period along with a strong arctic ridge in the west and a digging trough we have a near perfect set-up. Now with the current storm, it looks as if it is going to be really cold especially up north by you guys which would account for very high snow ratios 15:1 - 20:1 
I personally would not buy into 50" at this point but if this thing stalls and intesifies which it very well could you may see some very high amounts along with strong winds.
I think that the only model that supports that amount of precip is the 18Z DGEX http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/DGEXEAST_18z/dgexloop.html
Although most of the other models do have a coastal solution or coastal hugger with a wide precipitation field so either way keep an eye on this storm.

Jason


----------



## abbe

very useful info jpmako thanks


----------



## MCL Landscaping

mansf123;928058 said:


> Channel 5 said if things pan out we would be talking 50 inches of snow for the end of the week.....not too often meteroligists go out on a limb and say stuff like that a week before a storm...... something worries me about this storm. I dont know about everyone else but after 20 inches it just gets stressfull. i cant even imagine pushing 50 inches


Is this including all of CT too? Im screwed if we get that much


----------



## FordFisherman

Your right about 50" being too much but if it was streched out over 4 days we would be in plowing heaven.


----------



## jt5019

I wouldn't get too excited the forecasts are all over the place. There might be a big storm but they aren't even sure yet if it will stay all snow or turn over to rain.


----------



## JPMAKO

Yeah 50" is crazy although were I am in Northern Bergen/ Rockland County I remember plowing some 4' Drifts in 1996 and some of the windrows made by the town trucks were about 6' high and just as thick thank god i had a backhoe and was able to rent another one for the storm because some of those piles were like pushing concrete. 
I did make a lot of payup though and remember people flagging me down sayin how much and when I replied $250- $300 to do the driveway they would sit there and think about it for a minute and when we were ready to pull away you would hear Ok Ok stop come back do it...

Anyway enough reminiscing about the past as I do not want a repeat of that mess. Talk about wasted resources I had three trucks back then and all three were piggy backing because it seemed that almost every driveway one of the trucks got stuck.
The only truck that did not get stuck during that storm was my 1989 Bronco.

This upcoming event is really starting to shape up on some of the models and I believe that this is going to be pretty good storm especially for you folks in the North Atlantic Region from CT on up. I think that the only areas that may have some P-Type issues are along the immediate coast and possibly the Vineyard and Nantucket but that depends on the track of the storm. There are also some more waves of LP coming in around the 7th and also it looks like the 9th- 10th. I will keep you all informed.
I have an old word document that has some links to different weather models and there respective run times http://www.cuttingedgelandscapinginc.com/weather/weather.docx I will update it tomorrow with some new info but most of the links are still good.
Enjoy

Jason


----------



## mansf123

It just seems like the meteroligists have a pretty strong idea that this thing is coming. I think 50 inches is a stretch also but for a meteroligist to even mention that high of number deffinetly gets my attention


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;928988 said:


> It just seems like the meteorologists have a pretty strong idea that this thing is coming. I think 50 inches is a stretch also but for a meteorologist to even mention that high of number definitely gets my attention


Agreed, the more weather sites I am on, it seems as though they are very assured that we will get a potentially substantial storm. But to what level, who knows? If it does look like it is going to happen, I may need to get my buddy on call, depending the amounts, and how fast it falls. I am all for making the most money possible, but there is a point where I say that I am running like a mad man. lol


----------



## ejsmass2

mansf123;928058 said:


> Channel 5 said if things pan out we would be talking 50 inches of snow for the end of the week.....not too often meteroligists go out on a limb and say stuff like that a week before a storm...... something worries me about this storm. I dont know about everyone else but after 20 inches it just gets stressfull. i cant even imagine pushing 50 inches


I am to blame or praise for this. I had two things on my christmas list. 
1) My friend Js little sister. She is an amazing woman.
2) A 4 foot snow storm. I have an irrational exuberance for snow and I am excited. I want a big one. My mom said she got me the storm and to thanks her next week.

Mind you I have a 8 foot x blade that is basically a toy. I dont plow for money just me, my family, friends and old ladies. If I take money I knwo the plow will immediately break.


----------



## TommyMac

ejsmass2;929003 said:


> I am to blame or praise for this. I had two things on my christmas list.
> 1) My friend Js little sister. She is an amazing woman.
> 2) A 4 foot snow storm. I have an irrational exuberance for snow and I am excited. I want a big one. My mom said she got me the storm and to thanks her next week.
> 
> Mind you I have a 8 foot x blade that is basically a toy. I dont plow for money just me, my family, friends and old ladies. If I take money I knwo the plow will immediately break.


THANK YOUR MOTHA.....It's not irrational to want 4'....I told my girlfreind I wanted a simple 3' snow & she even agreed New England is due for a blockbustapayuppayuppayup


----------



## mansf123

Even though we have had above average winters for the last few years they have not been anything special. I consider a good winter more than 80 inches. I have been saying since november this would be a winter to remember. With a potential storm this week then another one maybe on the 7th we will be plowing for weeks.prsport Henry p on accuweather is already talking that the january 7th storm could be bigger than the blizzard of 96. That storm is way to far out but imagine getting buried with 2 storms a week apart.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123...I couldnt agree anymore with you....But see the "problem" is most of the suv driven yuppies we have here in Mass that want to do 80mph in the snow are going to turn this wonderful winter wonderland into a massive cluster [email protected]$....I hope if we do get a "big" one they call a snow emergency & keep all these turkeys off the road


----------



## 02powerstroke

i really hope we dont get 50" that would be more of a pita than anything else


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929035 said:


> mansf123...I couldnt agree anymore with you....But see the "problem" is most of the suv driven yuppies we have here in Mass that want to do 80mph in the snow are going to turn this wonderful winter wonderland into a massive cluster [email protected]$....I hope if we do get a "big" one they call a snow emergency & keep all these turkeys off the road


I completely agree! Get the idiots off the road, and let the real men and women go to work! 

Aaron


----------



## mansf123

Tommymac i give you credit for plowing roads, i do parking lots and wanna kill all the idiots driving around. I dont think i could deal with doing roads and all the dummies who you only see out of there house in a blizzard.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;929046 said:


> Tommymac i give you credit for plowing roads, i do parking lots and wanna kill all the idiots driving around. I dont think i could deal with doing roads and all the dummies who you only see out of there house in a blizzard.


I'm in the same boat and its extremely trying some times. I was pushing an intersection and had a couple walk right in between the plow and a pile of snow I was about to push up into last storm. :realmad:


----------



## TommyMac

plowmaster07;929041 said:


> I completely agree! Get the idiots off the road, and let the real men and women go to work!
> 
> Aaron


This is now my 2nd year plowing for Mass-Highway & I have to say the routes are easy as hell, but the people on the roads are the worst I've ever seen....I spent the previous 4 yrs plowing for local towns & there was no real traffic to deal with....now you have people trying to pass you & when they do they get into a 11' wall of snow then most will almost wreck so you inturn have to slow down & break your momentum

Tom


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929054 said:


> This is now my 2nd year plowing for Mass-Highway & I have to say the routes are easy as hell, but the people on the roads are the worst I've ever seen....I spent the previous 4 yrs plowing for local towns & there was no real traffic to deal with....now you have people trying to pass you & when they do they get into a 11' wall of snow then most will almost wreck so you inturn have to slow down & break your momentum
> 
> Tom


I get ya, around 2002 till 2005 ish, my dad had a '93 F-350 12' flatbed with a 9' fisher, that was on Mass-Highway. I used to go with him when he went out, and yeah, people ride your ass, the fly by you and then you get the last laugh when they are spun out off the road. But I sure did enjoy the ride along's! lol


----------



## TommyMac

You know what pisses me off the most....is when people pass me & then give me the finger for going slow, then when I see them in the snow bank a mile up the road....I lay on the air horn & put a full blade load of snow right next to them....My excuse is I'm told to run the gutta & thats what I'm doing....HaHaHa


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;929054 said:


> This is now my 2nd year plowing for Mass-Highway & I have to say the routes are easy as hell, but the people on the roads are the worst I've ever seen....I spent the previous 4 yrs plowing for local towns & there was no real traffic to deal with....now you have people trying to pass you & when they do they get into a 11' wall of snow then most will almost wreck so you inturn have to slow down & break your momentum
> 
> Tom


same here to a point.. i plow mainly side streets but the route is off 121 right before the RI border so there is a good amount of traffic in the intersections. also when we do the main streets there are the exact same problems of "mr 4x4 super hero" trying to pass and messing everything up
Im all ready for another storm but idk if i want 50 inches.. maybe spread out over a couple days but not all at once that would just be a mess


----------



## 02powerstroke

ColliganLands;929064 said:


> same here to a point.. i plow mainly side streets but the route is off 121 right before the RI border so there is a good amount of traffic in the intersections. also when we do the main streets there are the exact same problems of "mr 4x4 super hero" trying to pass and messing everything up
> Im all ready for another storm but idk if i want 50 inches.. maybe spread out over a couple days but not all at once that would just be a mess


at once would be us in the pick ups side lined to watch the loaders make all $$$$$$


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929062 said:


> You know what pisses me off the most....is when people pass me & then give me the finger for going slow, then when I see them in the snow bank a mile up the road....I lay on the air horn & put a full blade load of snow right next to them....My excuse is I'm told to run the gutta & thats what I'm doing....HaHaHa


Well there are some drivers like that in every crowd. We had a few people almost throw shovels at us while we were plowing, (we were plowing one of the secondary state roads). It's like "seriously? we're just doing our job". If you have that big of problem with it, then take it up with the Highway Superintendent.


----------



## TommyMac

plowmaster07;929061 said:


> I get ya, around 2002 till 2005 ish, my dad had a '93 F-350 12' flatbed with a 9' fisher, that was on Mass-Highway. I used to go with him when he went out, and yeah, people ride your ass, the fly by you and then you get the last laugh when they are spun out off the road. But I sure did enjoy the ride along's! lol


When I was a little kid my dad would take me to work with him when he did Boston Patch in the summer & plowing in the winter & at the age of 8 I decided I wanted to drive a big rig :laughing:...Now @ the age of 23 after driving trucks since I was 18 I sometimes wonder what the hell did I get myself into :laughing:


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;929067 said:


> at once would be us in the pick ups side lined to watch the loaders make all $$$$$$


At that point, "wanna see how fast I can rent a loader???" :laughing:


----------



## 02powerstroke

plowmaster07;929073 said:


> At that point, "wanna see how fast I can rent a loader???" :laughing:


we have a bobcat and a backhoe but they arent insured off our property so...


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929072 said:


> When I was a little kid my dad would take me to work with him when he did Boston Patch in the summer & plowing in the winter & at the age of 8 I decided I wanted to drive a big rig :laughing:...Now @ the age of 23 after driving trucks since I was 18 I sometimes wonder what the hell did I get myself into :laughing:


Yeah, I'm 18 now, I was probably around 12-13 when I was going with my dad and I have no interest in finding a different winter job. It's just fun, yet nerve racking at some points.


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;929076 said:


> we have a bobcat and a backhoe but they arent insured off our property so...


If it came to that, I bet somehow you would find a way.


----------



## ColliganLands

02powerstroke;929067 said:


> at once would be us in the pick ups side lined to watch the loaders make all $$$$$$


very true.. that would be scramble time to secure a loader lol


----------



## TommyMac

plowmaster07;929077 said:


> Yeah, I'm 18 now, I was probably around 12-13 when I was going with my dad and I have no interest in finding a different winter job. It's just fun, yet nerve racking at some points.


Oh I agree the snow makes the job fun....It's just when your in a 28' long Mack Tri-Axle with 11' of blade & people decide to do stupid sh&$ it will sharpen up your "dirt tracking" skills:laughing:

Or in the summer when someone cuts you off when your running a trailer dump @ 103,950 gross it will make your heart flutter a little


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929088 said:


> Oh I agree the snow makes the job fun....It's just when your in a 28' long Mack Tri-Axle with 11' of blade & people decide to do stupid sh&$ it will sharpen up your "dirt tracking" skills:laughing:
> 
> Or in the summer when someone cuts you off when your running a trailer dump @ 103,950 gross it will make your heart flutter a little


I can't wait to be running that size equipment! lol. Yeah, I'm sure you have a few choice words for them.


----------



## sir spaniourd

local weather stations are starting to say it is going to snow. No amounts yet. i just hope is not those 50" some people are predicting. It would be nice


----------



## TommyMac

plowmaster07;929089 said:


> I can't wait to be running that size equipment! lol. Yeah, I'm sure you have a few choice words for them.


It can be real cool....And chicks do dig it thats how I met my girl..She said she liked my big loud pipes :laughing:...8" straight chrome on a MACK do have there own sound & will set off car alarms in Boston :laughing::realmad:


----------



## plowmaster07

sir spaniourd;929097 said:


> local weather stations are starting to say it is going to snow. No amounts yet. i just hope is not those 50" some people are predicting. It would be nice


I'm fine with 3' or so. But I really don't have any control over it, so oh well!


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;929102 said:


> It can be real cool....And chicks do dig it thats how I met my girl..She said she liked my big loud pipes :laughing:...8" straight chrome on a MACK do have there own sound & will set off car alarms in Boston :laughing::realmad:


haha wow..... That totally caught me off guard! lol :laughing:


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Were gonna see dozers loaders and every piece of big ass machinary plowing the state roads if we get 50 inches next weekend. Where the hell are we gonna put all of this? Anyone got a loader for rent lol


----------



## TommyMac

Guys go to youtube & type in trucker atk & watch some funny sh#& about plowing for mass-highway & truck driving


----------



## MCL Landscaping

TommyMac;929122 said:


> Guys go to youtube & type in trucker atk & watch some funny sh#& about plowing for mass-highway & truck driving


That is hilarious lol i have watched it before funny sh8t


----------



## JTK324

I dont know about you guys but this new years eve storm doesnt look like it is going to happen The storm hasnt com together yet and is tracking very far to the south


----------



## TommyMac

MCL Landscaping;929126 said:


> That is hilarious lol i have watched it before funny sh8t


Did you see when the poor bastards took the wrong exit...:laughing:...one of the many pleasures of driving a truck in boston


----------



## TommyMac

JTK324;929127 said:


> I dont know about you guys but this new years eve storm doesnt look like it is going to happen The storm hasnt com together yet and is tracking very far to the south


Dont be negative:laughing: cross your fingers for a blockbustapayup


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;929122 said:


> Guys go to youtube & type in trucker atk & watch some funny sh#& about plowing for mass-highway & truck driving





TommyMac;929128 said:


> Did you see when the poor bastards took the wrong exit...:laughing:...one of the many pleasures of driving a truck in boston


that was hillarious.. and driving in boston in general pretty much sucks


----------



## MCL Landscaping

just recieved a email from one of the news channels from CT. They are saying that the coast of CT and the entire 95 corrider as of this time will get hit very severly from the new years weekend storm. They are unknown of the accumulation at this time but from what they put it very very significant. I know that the storm has not come together yet but. What do we do if we get buried in 45 inches of snow?


----------



## TommyMac

Count all the money your going to make....I dont think it will be that bad if they call a state emergrncy & get everyone off the roads....Thats why it sometimes takes so long for the roads to be cleared because all the plows are dodging these damn 4 wheelers that are wrecked


----------



## JTK324

A **** load of snow would be a great thing and that plow video was great LMAO


----------



## MCL Landscaping

TommyMac;929155 said:


> Count all the money your going to make....I dont think it will be that bad if they call a state emergrncy & get everyone off the roads....Thats why it sometimes takes so long for the roads to be cleared because all the plows are dodging these damn 4 wheelers that are wrecked


You got that right tommy, Forget the 4 wheelers its time to bust out the snowmobiles


----------



## mansf123

people just need to understand that if we get that much snow it takes time to clear roads and parking lots. 2005 the north shore got 36 inches and the national guard had to be called in. I dont think we have ever got more then 40 inches in these parts.


----------



## TommyMac

MCL Landscaping;929173 said:


> You got that right tommy, Forget the 4 wheelers its time to bust out the snowmobiles


I'm sorry I meant "4 wheelers" or rubberneckers as the cars on the road that fu&$ up traffic it's trucker talk im speakin :laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;929178 said:


> people just need to understand that if we get that much snow it takes time to clear roads and parking lots. 2005 the north shore got 36 inches and the national guard had to be called in. I dont think we have ever got more then 40 inches in these parts.


Your not kiddin....People in Mass are extremely impatient & have zero tolerance for any type of inconvience....thats why Mass-Highway will run 2 10yd combos on a route that only needs 1 6yd 6 wheeler to do....


----------



## JTK324

Well guys it just isnt mass they are idiots in rhode island as well people just dont get it anymore they think when it snows it time to go out and drive around


----------



## MCL Landscaping

THE WING PLOWS ARE GOING ON AND Im gonna have to fab a vplow up for this weekend i hate welding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timmy1

Low pressure in central new york state will move to coastal maine by
this evening and sweep a cold front across our area this afternoon with
a second and stronger cold front to follow tuesday morning...both
accompanied by snow showers. Blustery subzero wind chill tuesday night
eases wednesday afternoon as high pres moves to the mid atlc coast.
Thereafter...gulf coast low pressure thursday morning will intensify
into a potentially significant coastal new england noreaster for new
years eve and new years day.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Has anyone heard what this blockbuster is suppose to do. Im hearing close to 40 inches


----------



## JustinD

Nice another good storm!!!!!!! Bring it on!!!!


----------



## SnowPro93

we have to get that guy on the site! those vids were f*in' great


----------



## leigh

Rain or snow showers thurs - Sat southern Ct. I'd be happy to
get 3-4"


----------



## jt5019

For what its worth here are some direct quotes from local Conn news channel mets this morning.

"Chance for rain/snow Friday and Saturday. I don't have a lot of confidence either way with this thing. The pattern says potential is there but there's a lot that can go wrong and I want to see things start trending in one direction or another".

'I can say with 99.5 percent certainty this will not be feb 1978 again'.


----------



## dchr

MCL Landscaping;929570 said:


> Has anyone heard what this blockbuster is suppose to do. Im hearing close to 40 inches


I like what your hearing better than what I heard (mostly rain) in my part of ct. I would love some snow the end of this week/weekend!!payup


----------



## mansf123

Im not buying into this storm is going to be more wet than white. Models always flip flop. All the snow storms this year have looked like a miss or rain until 36 hours before the storm. This last one we were told almost a definate miss and some towns cracked 20 inches. I think by tommorow night we will have somewhat of an idea where this thing is headed.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Just got word its gonna be a wollop of a storm for us in CT


----------



## JPMAKO

mansf123;929744 said:


> Im not buying into this storm is going to be more wet than white. Models always flip flop. All the snow storms this year have looked like a miss or rain until 36 hours before the storm. This last one we were told almost a definate miss and some towns cracked 20 inches. I think by tommorow night we will have somewhat of an idea where this thing is headed.


As of right now I can tell you that it is headed in your general direction.
The models do not have a clue as one area of lp is coming through and then another right behind it. It seems at least for today that most of the Models (GFS,NOGAPS,GGEM,CMC) all seem to concentrate mostly on the second piece of energy. The DGEX Model still shows a very good NE Snow Storm especially for people north of Connecticut.
The GFS Ensemble means are showing a good solution and I like the trend that they are starting to show although they are a little warmer than the operational runs. I think that the NAM is going to give us what we want when we reach it's range. So far this winter it has been pretty good compared to the rest inside of 48 hours.

Jason


----------



## dchr

MCL Landscaping;929795 said:


> Just got word its gonna be a wollop of a storm for us in CT


If you don't mind me asking-from who? Just would like to know ( as all of us would) if plans should be cancelled for the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## JTK324

Just pulled up some models on the neest strom system and they are really trying to stay away from saying either way right now hopefully tomorrow night into wed we will get a better answer


----------



## MCL Landscaping

They still dont know the track of this thing. But i hear its gonna be big


----------



## plowmaster07

MCL Landscaping;930144 said:


> They still dont know the track of this thing. But i hear its gonna be big


Hopefully by tomorrow night, or Wednesday am. They will be able to give us some accurate details. All I have really heard, is potentially really big, or not really big. Well that's all you can really expect. lol


----------



## TommyMac

I'm seeing rain on channel 7 with a wintry mix, Damn I hope I'm wrong


----------



## plowmaster07

TommyMac;930154 said:


> I'm seeing rain on channel 7 with a wintry mix, Damn I hope I'm wrong


I hope you are too! :laughing:


----------



## 02powerstroke

TommyMac;930154 said:


> I'm seeing rain on channel 7 with a wintry mix, Damn I hope I'm wrong


thats what I have seen everywhere else....


----------



## Bowtieguy

As of last nite channel 3 was saying a major,major Noreaster coming. They are keeping an eye on it.........It's gonna be interesting i guarantee that!


----------



## plowmaster07

Bowtieguy;930310 said:


> As of last nite channel 3 was saying a major,major Noreaster coming. They are keeping an eye on it.........It's gonna be interesting i guarantee that!


And that's about all we can guarantee! :laughing:


----------



## timmy1

All these button pusher weathermen and women are staying tight lipped until they see what NOAA says about 48 hours ahead of the event.

Most models are showing a low coming up from the gulf converging with a low coming out of the great lakes. The 64 million dollar question is where the two join up or cut off. A couple hundred miles difference changes the forecast from rain-snow and 2" to 2'.

Well see what the models are saying at 5:15AM tomorrow.


----------



## 02powerstroke

yeah and it went from a dusting to 2" for just the cape last time. TO 25" from the northshore out.....


----------



## ejsmass2

Looks like this weekend will be a washout for the most part for the boston suburbs. I am still wishing for my 48 inch storm (I want a 4 foot snow storm for christmas). I will settle for 24 inches. Anything less and I may cry


----------



## mansf123

Dont throw the towel in on this one yet trust me. I want to see the nam model runs. Most of the models this year have been way off until very close to the event. the nam has been very good thoughIwould say 90 percent chance we get atleast a plowable snow.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

I woke up this morning with 2 inches of snow on the ground All i have to say is good morning to my acccounts. Then looks like more snow on thursday for SE CT with a mess Thursday night


----------



## mansf123

This storm just needs to bomb out 50 miles south and we will get hammered. Right now looks like rain zstarting late thursday and then mixing or changing to rain for new years day, then back to snow friday night with lingering light snow thbrough monday. I dont think we have heard the last word on this one yet.


----------



## mansf123

Latest model runs are still all over the place but i will say i see signs of a southward shift in the second low which is what we need for a snow storm. Lets wait for the next run to come out and see if there is a trend forming.


----------



## JTK324

Hell anything at this point would be good!!! got some new strobes for xmas would love to see them flashing sometime this year. plus it gets me out of a new years eve celebration haha


----------



## Powastroka

JTK324;931811 said:


> Hell anything at this point would be good!!! got some new strobes for xmas would love to see them flashing sometime this year. plus it gets me out of a new years eve celebration haha


Funny, thats the only thing that would piss me off...


----------



## fisher guy

this is the latest from whdh.com channel 7 boston from petes weather blog no telling if hes right but ill take it if hes right even if i am fighting a hang over still

New Year's Eve looks fine. Temps will warm to the mid and upper 30s, and any precipitation will be light and negligible. By the time we ring in the new year, temps will still be in the mid 30s and a storm will be marching in.

I'm not much to mince words. In fact, I'm not a huge fan of mincemeat at all. My old man used to eat it around the holidays, but after a good decade of trying to lure me, my brother and sister to the dark side, even he gave up on the stuff. So when I say "epic snowstorm", I mean it.

In northern New England, they'll measure it with a yardstick. Anywhere north of Portland, Maine and Meredith, NH, the storm will rage...for no less than three days - Friday through Sunday. If you're planning on travel up there for the new year, prepare for MASSIVE snow! We'll get our accumulation from Friday night through Saturday, where up to 6 or more inches may cover the ground north of the Pike. This storm is immense, strong and most importantly, stalled in the Gulf of Maine. Wouldn't take much to stall it off Nantucket, but at this point, that's not in the cards.

Gonna be a long holiday either way.


----------



## Santry426

Damn sounds like the south shore will be **** outa luck


----------



## JTK324

Santry we shall see you never know around here I am in the same boat your in lets wait and see what they say tomorrow nite and then lets all judge together


----------



## redsoxfan

Santry426;932336 said:


> Damn sounds like the south shore will be **** outa luck


Everything that I've seen so far is saying rain to snow back to rain looks like mass in general is going to miss out on this one channel 4 saying 1-2 inches


----------



## mansf123

channel 5 is calling for around 6 inches maybe more. New years eve should be a non event as of now, its friday/friday night that looks interesting


----------



## brfootball45

anyone know the latest on this storm for the weekend? anything for the south shore?


----------



## jt5019

Our local mets in Conn are now saying it will just be a few inches and on and off light snows through the weekend. Im going to be ready just in case, it seems like there's a lot of room for errors with this storm


----------



## heavyiron

Last I heard from NECN it's still up in the air as to when the main storm intensifies and where it is when that happens. I hope it gets its act together south of the Cape or off of CT so we don't miss out in W Mass. We've been snowless since early December out here. Missed out on last week's storm - just a dusting. Getting sick of the dry, sunny weather - could have used that back in June.


----------



## fisher guy

jeremy had this to say about the storm on channel 7 whdh.com today. also on the lil weather map for saturday theyre calling this a MONSTER Snow storm so we shall see according to him looks like my area is gonna get slammed on the north shore yay. now on to the blog.

On to 2010 (might actually have this thing done by then).....Friday is a cloudy day with patchy drizzle and rain showers in metro Boston (as in Fenway). Meanwhile, a major storm will begin taking shape Friday afternoon well east of Cape Cod. This storm will be a little different for us compared to recent storms. This storm will sit and spin in the Gulf of Maine from Saturday morning right through Tuesday of next week. For us, that means batches of snow will spin around this storm and move through New England. Snow will pile up....but not at an overwhelming clip. From early Saturday morning until late Tuesday night, some towns may end up with 6-10 inches of snow. The area most likely for that to happen would be the north shore as well as southeast New Hampshire. Wind will be with us for most of the weekend as well, which means there could be some localized coastal flooding at the times of the high tides this weekend--especially the Saturday high tides.

Be safe

-Jeremy


----------



## mansf123

Well im sick of the models being all over the place. Im going with my own 2 cents and saying we will get hammered from this one. new years eve might just be a few inches but friday night into saturday we will get over a foot of snow in eastern ma. This is my guess and we shall see what happens. No matter what happens i dont tthink we will know for sure until sunday once its all over.


----------



## mansf123

well it now looks like a plowable snow for most of us tommorow. The first storm is trending alot colder and some models bring 6+ inches to the area tommorow. This storm is driving me nuts


----------



## MOWBIZZ

mansf123;933759 said:


> well it now looks like a plowable snow for most of us tommorow. The first storm is trending alot colder and some models bring 6+ inches to the area tommorow. This storm is driving me nuts


 Don't they all?? I know I can't sleep the day before one of these monsters...


----------



## brfootball45

it seems like no one knows what this storm is going to do, its driving me crazy


----------



## 02powerstroke

whats the word for the cape I havent heard anything.


----------



## fisher guy

looks like y'all will miss out on this one sorry


----------



## 02powerstroke

anyone need a sub up that way lol have 9ft plow will travel.


----------



## jt5019

All the local Connecticut news stations tonight said maybe a inch or two during the day Thursday with some mixing issues. Then just on and off light snow for the rest of the weekend with slick spots.


----------



## WingPlow

the forcast is dependent on just where the low forms off the coast


----------



## JTK324

We shall see we shall see I am going to save my opinion until tomorrow at 2 when another model comes out and then we will have a great idea


----------



## DCL

JTK, im down a little ways in newport, just wondering what model you use/ reccomend following?


----------



## timmy1

As for precipitation type...most of the models have temperatures
cold enough to support a period of snow. The exception looks to be
portions of the outer-cape and islands...where the boundary layer
will be warm enough to support mainly rain. Otherwise...think what
falls during the day will mainly be snow. Just expecting a several
hour period of snow across most of the region. Accumulations of an
inch or two appear reasonable across much of southern new england.
Along the coastal plain...temperatures will likely be above freezing
before the snow starts so there could initially be some melting
especially on paved surfaces.

The one fly in the ointment to this forecast is the warmer gfs
model. If this verifies much of the precipitation that would fall
across rhode island/southeast ma would be liquid. However...based
on support from most other models will go with the colder solutions
and keep most precipitation type as snow. However...a warmer
solution can not be completely ruled out so later shifts will have
to monitor this potential.

Thursday night...
Plenty of model uncertainty begins at this point in the forecast and
confidence becomes low. The gfs model produces a lot of precipitation
across much of the county warning area. However...it appears to be
too potent and strong with this first wave. Much of our other model
guidance shows pretty much a lull in most of the activity behind the
first wave as mid levels dry out thursday night. However...the
latest sref data is indicating high pops for measurable precipitation
especially along the coastal plain. At this point...confidence on
what unfolds is quite low but do think we may see at least some
spotty light precipitation especially on the coastal plain. Still
think the gfs is overdone comparing it to the rest of the
models...but some light measurable precipitation is certainly
possible.


----------



## Santry426

Ehhh i'll take a pass on this storm as much as I like the money...My blades getting fixed tomm and it will give me some time to do some maitence on the truck too.....I hope NH and maine get burried


----------



## JTK324

DCL, I use the weather model's off of the Noaa web site they have a bunch of different ones just start poking around thats really all I do just to get a feel for what people are saying


----------



## timmy1

Without going into painful detail on what outcomes will be possible
given a plethora of scenarios...the bottom line is that the eventual
position of a large closed mid level low will determine our sensible
weather here friday night through the weekend. If it closes off to
our south or southeast then a good portion of southern new england
gets a significant snowfall...focused mainly on the eastern zones. If
the low closes off and meanders right overhead or just to our
north...then we don/t get much of anything...ie...occasional snow
showers that add up to a few inches in spots.


----------



## JTK324

This was on the NOAA web site this morning and they look like we will all get something over the next couple of day !!!


THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN
CONNECTICUT...CENTRAL MASSACHUSETTS...EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...NORTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHEASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...WESTERN MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHERN NEW
HAMPSHIRE...NORTHERN RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHERN RHODE ISLAND.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

ONE TO THREE INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW
ENGLAND TODAY. THE EXCEPTION MIGHT BE ALONG THE IMMEDIATE SOUTH
COAST...CAPE AND ISLANDS WHERE IT MAY BE WARM ENOUGH FOR RAIN OR A
RAIN/SNOW MIX WITH LITTLE IF ANY ACCUMULATION.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

A COASTAL STORM WILL AFFECT SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND FRIDAY NIGHT
THROUGH SUNDAY AND ALL CONCERNED WITH TRAVEL PLANS AS WELL AS SNOW
REMOVAL OR HIGH WINDS SHOULD MONITOR LATER FORECASTS. THIS STORM HAS
POTENTIAL TO CAUSE A PLOWABLE SNOWFALL...ESPECIALLY SATURDAY INTO
SUNDAY ACROSS SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE AND EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS.
HOWEVER...CONFIDENCE ON JUST HOW MUCH SNOW WILL FALL WHERE REMAINS
LOW.

STRONG NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS ARE A LOW PROBABILITY THREAT LATE
SATURDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.


----------



## aclawn

Just started snow pretty hard over here in stratford, ct.


----------



## dchr

Snowing at a pretty good clip here in Ansonia. Pre treated the commercial accounts this morning around 7, Hope it goes long enough to hit all the triggers!


----------



## mansf123

Latest model runs bring a foot of snow to sne


----------



## linckeil

snowing for a little over an hour in newtown ct. stuck to the ground immediately. 3/4 of an inch on the ground so far.


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;935226 said:


> Latest model runs bring a foot of snow to sne


for tonights storm or the friday-sunday storm?
would be nice to get that snow but if its a foot over 3 days it wont really be anything major as far as plowing for the town is concerned


----------



## mansf123

the next storm


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;935256 said:


> the next storm


ok i guess its still something to keep a close eye on then lol.. ive watched every weather forecast from every channel in this area and they pretty much dont even mention that next storm at all


----------



## cfdeng7

its snowing like crazy in Cheshire CT. it started around 9 we have prob an inch and a half here


----------



## SnowPro93

snowing at a good clip in Central,MA right now guess i should go hook up


----------



## mansf123

winter weather advisory is now up


----------



## brfootball45

for where?


----------



## SnowPro93

I got the camera mounted for this one guys hopefully a video next week sometime.


----------



## chrisby316

Snowing for an hour in SE CT. 3/4 inch and roads all backed up with idiots


----------



## mansf123

there has been so much talk about the next storm people thought this was a non event, that means all the morons will be out today slipping and sliding. should make for a fun afternoon


----------



## JustinD

Snowing in Newport.....................I mind as well get ready.


----------



## brfootball45

Nice truck JustinD


----------



## JustinD

Thanks Man!!!


----------



## TommyMac

It started snowin a little before 11am & now @ 1:40pm we have 2" & still lightly snowin


----------



## chrisby316

All done in SE CT. 2-3 inches


----------



## JustinD

Looks like its getting lighter here too.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Still snowing NE CT 4 inches on the ground


----------



## TommyMac

Allens LawnCare;935612 said:


> Still snowing NE CT 4 inches on the ground


Is your town out plowin yet.....My town just sent out the salt shakers


----------



## 4u2nv

Its looking like I may be home for New Years after all....


----------



## sir spaniourd

salisbury area, 2" at the most. it should melt tomorrow. i guess I will also enjoy New Year's


----------



## WingPlow

ended up with about 3-4 inches....

not a bad way to spend new years eve day making payuppayup

sounds like another quick 1-2 tonight around midnight


----------



## knpc

I live in Randolph but plow in Framingham, about 2'' in both areas. Enough were I had to plow, thats what my customers want so thats what I do.


----------



## TommyMac

knpc;935954 said:


> I live in Randolph but plow in Framingham, about 2'' in both areas. Enough were I had to plow, thats what my customers want so thats what I do.


Did Framingham have any subs plowin the streets


----------



## knpc

The main roads were salted and had plows cleaning up the edges, Some side roads were done but not all. Where I was plowing the commersial lots were being done and some driveways were getting plowed


----------



## TommyMac

knpc;935972 said:


> The main roads were salted and had plows cleaning up the edges, Some side roads were done but not all. Where I was plowing the commersial lots were being done and some driveways were getting plowed


Ya, I didn't think they would call in any subs when I plowed for Framingham they wouldn't call ya in until there was a good 4" on the roads


----------



## mansf123

just got home... got about 7 hours in and hAVE to go back in at 1am unfortenetly. Looks like im not getting housed tonight  Looks like another 1-3 inches will fall from midnight to around sun rise.


----------



## quigleysiding

They called us in at 12:00. The roads were a mess. Got about 6 hours in. Then plowed the lots,got Chinese then went home .It was better than nothing.HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## TommyMac

quigleysiding;936259 said:


> They called us in at 12:00. The roads were a mess. Got about 6 hours in. Then plowed the lots,got Chinese then went home .It was better than nothing.HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


do you plow muni


----------



## quigleysiding

We plow for the state


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;936219 said:


> just got home... got about 7 hours in and hAVE to go back in at 1am unfortenetly. Looks like im not getting housed tonight  Looks like another 1-3 inches will fall from midnight to around sun rise.


1-3 more really?.. i heard a dusting so im just wondering.. didnt get the call from the town on that last one but i did do all my reidentials and my 1 commerical lot so i still had a few hours of fun


----------



## TommyMac

quigleysiding;936276 said:


> We plow for the state


State of R.I. right, how much snow did you get....All my town did was send out the salt shakers & the main roads were fine, but we only got a little over 2"....


----------



## quigleysiding

We only got a few inch's but the roads were super slippery and there were accidents every where


----------



## 02powerstroke

news said 3-7 for the cape by sunday night?


----------



## ColliganLands

02powerstroke;936340 said:


> news said 3-7 for the cape by sunday night?


thats what im seeing too but that is spread out from tomorrow night aroun 7 to late sunday night so its slow to accumulate..wait and see i guess


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936345 said:


> thats what im seeing too but that is spread out from tomorrow night aroun 7 to late sunday night so its slow to accumulate..wait and see i guess


I find that thats the problem with plowing for Mass-Highway that on these storms that are prolonged & only get say 4" in an extended period of time they only call up the combo's & salt the ever lovin livin**** out of the roads....I kinda miss town plowin


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936350 said:


> I find that thats the problem with plowing for Mass-Highway that on these storms that are prolonged & only get say 4" in an extended period of time they only call up the combo's & salt the ever lovin livin**** out of the roads....I kinda miss town plowin


i find many of the towns now dont call anyone out for these slow storm either if they can either keep on it with salt or do it themselves.. i know last year when we had that slow storm i didnt get called out for wrentham and most of the area towns didnt go out either


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936352 said:


> i find many of the towns now dont call anyone out for these slow storm either if they can either keep on it with salt or do it themselves.. i know last year when we had that slow storm i didnt get called out for wrentham and most of the area towns didnt go out either


I realize that the state or even towns already own the salt & thats why they would rather run out loads of salt then call in subs & have to pay them, but it really is rediculous the amount of salt this state uses....


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936360 said:


> I realize that the state or even towns already own the salt & thats why they would rather run out loads of salt then call in subs & have to pay them, but it really is rediculous the amount of salt this state uses....


haha yup just a little bit.. they are still out there on 140 here in franklin with the liquid brine trucks spraying the roadways and they were still running salters @ 5pm


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936362 said:


> haha yup just a little bit.. they are still out there on 140 here in franklin with the liquid brine trucks spraying the roadways and they were still running salters @ 5pm


you gotta ****tin me...what part of 140 near Franklin Ford or on closer to the Bellingham side


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936368 said:


> you gotta ****tin me...what part of 140 near Franklin Ford or on closer to the Bellingham side


they were salting from bellingham right up to union street and the same with the liquid brine..


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936370 said:


> they were salting from bellingham right up to union street and the same with the liquid brine..


Get ready to laugh brotha....just got the call from the state they want a combo for rt.1...

HAPPY NEWYEAR


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936381 said:


> Get ready to laugh brotha....just got the call from the state they want a combo for rt.1...
> 
> HAPPY NEWYEAR


HAHAHA.. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALSO stay safe out there tonight


----------



## 02powerstroke

I remember ringing in the new year in my truck last year my X was pissed lol


----------



## quigleysiding

I got home at 12:50 last year.Just in time


----------



## Powastroka

Happy new year ya'll be safe an make lots O money


----------



## mansf123

just curious does anyone plan on being out for this entire storm?.... it looks to go into at least sunday night


----------



## TommyMac

State called for a combo around 11:00pm last night & got signed out 6:30am.....easiest 7.5hrs that I've ever worked.....New route too, RT.121 to Cumberland line & RT.1a Wrentham center to the Plainville line


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936596 said:


> State called for a combo around 11:00pm last night & got signed out 6:30am.....easiest 7.5hrs that I've ever worked.....New route too, RT.121 to Cumberland line & RT.1a Wrentham center to the Plainville line


i plow all those neighborhoods over there starts @ ray rd and goes through all of comstock dr and autumn ln and that last road on the right before the cumberland line (cant think of the name right now)


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936597 said:


> i plow all those neighborhoods over there starts @ ray rd and goes through all of comstock dr and autumn ln and that last road on the right before the cumberland line (cant think of the name right now)


I like this route better than RT.1.......I could definately see when you get up near the Wrentham Outlets the traffic could be a bitc&


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936603 said:


> I like this route better than RT.1.......I could definately see when you get up near the Wrentham Outlets the traffic could be a bitc&


theres actually a good amount of traffic right in that area on 121 at certain times makes cleaning out the intersections an exciting experience lol but i enjoy my town route and it seems like the mass highway guys have a good time over there too


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I can't imagine many towns calling in contractors for such a slow and drawn out storm like we're going to see form tonight through Sunday. They'll be able to keep up with their own trucks. Maybe we can hope for the possibility that the town employees will 'time out' and need their contractors to fill in. I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for Norwell to call me though.


----------



## ColliganLands

OceanTrvlr;936606 said:


> I can't imagine many towns calling in contractors for such a slow and drawn out storm like we're going to see form tonight through Sunday. They'll be able to keep up with their own trucks. Maybe we can hope for the possibility that the town employees will 'time out' and need their contractors to fill in. I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for Norwell to call me though.


i completely agree with you here and im also not going to be expecting a call from wrentham.. my plan now is to hit my residentials and commercial accounts 2or 3 times through out this whole storm.. split the route between the 2 trucks and make some easy money


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;936608 said:


> i completely agree with you here and im also not going to be expecting a call from wrentham.. my plan now is to hit my residentials and commercial accounts 2or 3 times through out this whole storm.. split the route between the 2 trucks and make some easy money


Mass-Highway will run just combo's I bet......Gurantee they will call em in around 5:30-6:00pm tonight & keep us till probally 6:00pm Sunday night.....Hey, I think I'll go to bed now I've only been up for 23hrs


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;936615 said:


> Mass-Highway will run just combo's I bet......Gurantee they will call em in around 5:30-6:00pm tonight & keep us till probally 6:00pm Sunday night.....Hey, I think I'll go to bed now I've only been up for 23hrs


good idea... good luck and stay safe out there


----------



## 02powerstroke

Now I'm in the 5-10?


----------



## ColliganLands

now it says 4-8 for my area from saturday around midnight to sunday around 8pm


----------



## AC2717

I am in the 8 to 10 range for now, although, I think it will go bigger, I have a question for everyone,
if it is around 6 to 8 and light, I generally only go once and my contracts are set up that they are on a per visit basis so one visit charge once, two visits charge twice,
but since this is over lets say a day and a half, I am thinking that it would not be wrong to go tomorrow and then again on Sunday and charge for two visits???

I am not waiting for a full 8 to 10 to drop and then just go out on Sunday, your thoughts?


----------



## Bostonyj7

AC2717;936686 said:


> I am in the 8 to 10 range for now, although, I think it will go bigger, I have a question for everyone,
> if it is around 6 to 8 and light, I generally only go once and my contracts are set up that they are on a per visit basis so one visit charge once, two visits charge twice,
> but since this is over lets say a day and a half, I am thinking that it would not be wrong to go tomorrow and then again on Sunday and charge for two visits???
> 
> I am not waiting for a full 8 to 10 to drop and then just go out on Sunday, your thoughts?


I go out on 3/6/9"
But I charge full $ for first push, and 3/4 for every push after that

C-


----------



## plowmaster07

AC2717;936686 said:


> I am in the 8 to 10 range for now, although, I think it will go bigger, I have a question for everyone,
> if it is around 6 to 8 and light, I generally only go once and my contracts are set up that they are on a per visit basis so one visit charge once, two visits charge twice,
> but since this is over lets say a day and a half, I am thinking that it would not be wrong to go tomorrow and then again on Sunday and charge for two visits???
> 
> I am not waiting for a full 8 to 10 to drop and then just go out on Sunday, your thoughts?


I do all residential pay per push. So I am going to be calling all of my customers to offer to go plow them out at the 1/2 way point. But they are only calling 8"ish in my area. So if they just want me to plow once, it's not that big of a deal.

Obviously for commercial work, you may not be able to let it accumulate like that.


----------



## abbe

Guys where are you seeing these totals? I'm in providence and haven't seen a total yet


----------



## plowmaster07

abbe;936710 said:


> Guys where are you seeing these totals? I'm in providence and haven't seen a total yet


NECN about 2 hours ago. NOAA is just starting to post totals. But I'm hoping they will change.


----------



## fisher guy

salisbury and amesbury got just enough to plow i got 1.5 hours subing and about 3 hours sanding so i made a lil money got finished up early and boss didnt feel like getting up nor did i so we salted early and i went to the g/fs and got hammered told the boss if the salt doesnt take dont call me and he agreed lol but it took so all was fine no complaints all in all a good lil storm and a fun night so im happy happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## abbe

I got 9 hours in on the 1.5 inches we had haha


----------



## usedcarsinri

Still can't get a definitive answer on weather for Rhode Island (guess to early to say)hoping the city calls my trucks in sometime this weekend if not just the lots oh joy money is money


----------



## quigleysiding

Doesn"t seem like we are going to get much.At least I got a few hours yesterday.Didn"t expect to get anything yesterday so you never know.


----------



## polplow

two or three pushes on a potential 6 inch snowfall over two days? interesting to say the least


----------



## brad96z28

polplow;936986 said:


> two or three pushes on a potential 6 inch snowfall over two days? interesting to say the least


lol seriously. Id be fired.


----------



## FordFisherman

I'd rather beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. Plow em, bill em, if they complain knock $10 bucks off and get ready for the next push. A two day storm gets 2 pushes- I don't think its unreasonable. If you let it pile up, they drive on it and pack it down, they get stuck in the windrow that the town truck left and it takes you three times as long to clear= you work harder for less money. JMO


----------



## 02powerstroke

FordFisherman;937069 said:


> I'd rather beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. Plow em, bill em, if they complain knock $10 bucks off and get ready for the next push. A two day storm gets 2 pushes- I don't think its unreasonable. If you let it pile up, they drive on it and pack it down, they get stuck in the windrow that the town truck left and it takes you three times as long to clear= you work harder for less money. JMO


and look like a ******* for inconveniencing them. easyer to just do it.


----------



## brad96z28

I just do what my customers ask thats why they have been with me for ever. I sure as heck have never have been asked to plow every 3 in lol


----------



## Bostonyj7

brad96z28;937099 said:


> I just do what my customers ask thats why they have been with me for ever. I sure as heck have never have been asked to plow every 3 in lol


This storm Ill plow 2 times. Sure, on a 7-8" storm, Ill push twice. Dont see what the big deal is Ive got customers that will call me and ask that I come again. 
My apartment buildings will get special treatment


----------



## DCL

There will be ones that complain if they dont get done before the end of the storm 

and then there will be ones that complain they got billed twice and they feel as though it could have waited. 

We shoot for every 3". And bill em. It is what it is, every one of our contracts are the same exact set up, all the same trigger. Makes it easy for us. No "we only need it plowed at the end of every storm" or "we'll call you if we think its enough". Plain and simple, take it or leave it.


----------



## knpc

Thats the way I do it as well. I try to plow every 3-4'' because thats want they expect. They have never complained about the bill either. If I waited until there was 6-8'' before I plowed my phone would be ringing off the hook and I would probably be fired. I'm sure we all have a customer base that expects a certain level of service that varies for each of us.


----------



## sir spaniourd

50-70mph wind tomorrow evening. It seems to me every single station is just being very conservative with the snow amounts. this is going to be fun, fun, fun


----------



## mansf123

Everyone who plows commercial lots should be very happy with this storm. We will be out for a long time making good money. I dont think alot of towns will call their subs in until later on tommorow. I know foxboro and mansfield wait until they absolutely can to call them in. Good luck to everyone and stay safe


----------



## Powastroka

FOX 25 just said 8-12" through out northeastern/southeastern MA this should be interesting!!!


----------



## timmy1

There not mentioning the word "rain" at all now. my forecast is 1-3" then 1-2" and 1-3".

So, I guess it's 3-8" here


----------



## Santry426

As much as it sucks that when you have the lot cleared and it starts again and you know you have to do it all over again...It will be nice cause its gonna be small amounts and will keep my truck and loader goin round the clock....


----------



## Nolimit124

FoX 25 boston just said that north of boston is going to get 3-5 tonight a majority of the snow is supposed to come at around midnight. However, its already started snowing here>>>>>>>>>>>>>cant wait I need to make some money!


----------



## bad72blazerct

I GOT NOTHING IN CENTRAL CT:crying::crying:


----------



## 97S104x4

anyone hear an update for Northern RI, last i saw it was 1 - 3 but ive also heard 3 - 6.


----------



## timmy1

97s104x4;937723 said:


> anyone hear an update for northern ri, last i saw it was 1 - 3 but ive also heard 3 - 6.


complex scenario to
unfold starting tonight with should give much of southern new england
a plowable snowfall through the weekend. A closed upper level low
over the great lakes will continue to dig southeastward overnight and
move nearly overhead during the day saturday. At the same
time...surface cyclogenesis will continue to take place tonight well
southeast of nantucket as a southern stream short wave kicks quickly
offshore of the southeast us. Eventually these two features
will merge south of nova scotia resulting in a large...intense...and
slow- moving gale center in the gulf of maine by sunday.

As the large closed low moves toward new england overnight...it will
help to push an inverted sfc trof southward from the coast of maine.
These two players will allow snow to continue to break out over much
of southern new england this evening and overnight. The heaviest
snowfall will be focused where the best low level convergence sets
up which is still a bit uncertain at this time. However...the best
bet appears to be over southern nh...central/eastern mass...as well
as rhode island. This is where the greatest confidence exists in an
advisory level snowfall tonight and saturday...likely on the order of
3 to 6 inches. Locally higher amounts will be possible where banding
sets up. The snow may be mixed with rain for awhile on the cape and
islands where the boundary layer is warm so accums there overnight
will probably be less. However...they should make up for it saturday
and saturday night.


----------



## 97S104x4

i guess that means i better fix my truck quick sat morning!! 

thanks Timmy


----------



## MCL Landscaping

its 1030 and my crew just got called into work!!!!!!! Got home at 430 this morning from yesterdays storm and going back in darrrrrrrr


----------



## bad72blazerct

channel 3 in hartford says western ct gona get 1-3" and eastern ct is gona get 2-5" so im gona nap and wait for the phone call :-D


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Just went over the saybrook bridge its snowing like a basterd heading to milford


----------



## FGZ

1" in Beverly area, coming down slow. Check again till it gets over 2 then heading out.


----------



## mansf123

lightly snowing in foxboro


----------



## mikelawtown

barely coming down in Lawrence.


----------



## usedcarsinri

nothing in providence


----------



## MCL Landscaping

430 snowing quarter of an inch and snowing heavily


----------



## lawn king

It started here @ 2:00 am. We have a couple of inches down. Gonna roll about 6:00 for round 1.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Nice......... 1-2 inches for the forcast (All day today) Already have 3 inches and we are in advisory until 10pm....Doesn't look to be stopping anytime soon


----------



## chrisby316

Snowing like a bandit in SE CT. Bout an inch on the ground so far. Gotta go get everything open


----------



## ColliganLands

little over an inch down here in franklin coming down at a steady pace probably be going out for my accounts within the next hour.. dont think ill be getting a town call out on this one........


----------



## plowmaster07

About 4" or so in Ashburnham when I woke up today. Will be going out to make the first trip around 8:30 or so.  Still another 5" roughly to fall.


----------



## ChevKid03

ColliganLands;938291 said:


> little over an inch down here in franklin coming down at a steady pace probably be going out for my accounts within the next hour.. dont think ill be getting a town call out on this one........


x2.... doubt the town will be calling on such a slow moving storm.... but if I can hit all the resi's I'll be one happy camper...


----------



## ColliganLands

ChevKid03;938310 said:


> x2.... doubt the town will be calling on such a slow moving storm.... but if I can hit all the resi's I'll be one happy camper...


yup.. just read the national weather service forecast and looked at some maps and it looks like i might be able to hit the resis twice if i really wanted to once mid day today and once early tomorrow morning.. playing it by ear right now lol
good luck and be safe out there


----------



## chrisby316

So NWS saying 1-2 for today. We have 2.5 inches already and its coming down big flakes inch an hour style!


----------



## WingPlow

chrisby316;938327 said:


> So NWS saying 1-2 for today. We have 2.5 inches already and its coming down big flakes inch an hour style!


again i,m in the wrong part of the state

been snowing here since about midnight and
only got maybe an inch or so


----------



## Powastroka

The perfect storm looks like its starting to make the perfect FLOP..


----------



## grec-o-face

Powastroka;938443 said:


> The perfect storm looks like its starting to make the perfect FLOP..


Flop or not, someones writing checks!!!
See ya out there Bro-seph!!!


----------



## dutchman

WingPlow;938368 said:


> again i,m in the wrong part of the state
> 
> been snowing here since about midnight and
> only got maybe an inch or so


nothing in Naugatuck


----------



## 02powerstroke

Powastroka;938443 said:


> The perfect storm looks like its starting to make the perfect FLOP..


agreed its been raining/snowing on and off now its sunny.


----------



## timmy1

Couple inches here now.

Just lightly snowing now.


----------



## FGZ

Had 3" here at 3am so I took off to do my route only to find all but one on the route had less than an inch. Luckily it picked up so that I could do a real round by 7ish


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Nowell called us contractors in at 6am. Plowed about 5-6 inches so far but it's slowing down. WBZ is saying the snow is going to taper off this afternoon and then pick back up later, dropping another 3-6 inches. Not too bad.


----------



## bad72blazerct

i never got called in today. hartford county was really spoty with accumulation. so i guess the boss decided not to call idk. oh well.


----------



## TommyMac

OceanTrvlr;938788 said:


> Nowell called us contractors in at 6am. Plowed about 5-6 inches so far but it's slowing down. WBZ is saying the snow is going to taper off this afternoon and then pick back up later, dropping another 3-6 inches. Not too bad.


In Medway @ 2pm we got 4"+ & still comin down ever so daintally, I hate punkass snows like this....Damn state isn't going to call in the plows there just gonna salt the ever lovin**** out of everything.....I hope my boss's combo driver gets tired so I'll get some hours in runnin the combo....


----------



## quigleysiding

The state called us in at 6:00. Sent us home at 12:30 .Oh well starting to get a few hours in this weekend.They called the big trucks in at 3:00 am .They said they might call us back in later.  Still snowing now.I hope we get a little more so we can do the residential.


----------



## TommyMac

quigleysiding;938845 said:


> The state called us in at 6:00. Sent us home at 12:30 .Oh well starting to get a few hours in this weekend.They called the big trucks in at 3:00 am .They said they might call us back in later.  Still snowing now.I hope we get a little more so we can do the residential.


Were in R.I do you plow....And how much snow did you get


----------



## quigleysiding

I plow for the state we plow in North Kingstown.We only got a couple or inches.We have maybe 4 inches on the ground between last night and this morning.We sanded and pushed some slush around then they called us off.


----------



## 97S104x4

ive gotten 4" + up in scituate/ foster


----------



## abbe

This storm blows


----------



## chrisby316

Hence the wind warning....


----------



## mansf123

Things will be picking up in the next few hours.


----------



## abbe

yeah just talked to the boss said somewhere around 9 ish. i wanna get on the clock dammit this truck isnt making me squat parked in the driveway


----------



## mycirus

I wish it would pile up quicker. I am about to make round 1 on about 2 and a half inches here. Hopefully by morning there will be another 3 or 4.


----------



## dchr

abbe;938995 said:


> This storm blows


 I couldn't agree with you more



chrisby316;939006 said:


> Hence the wind warning....


:laughing:

Been spitting snow here for most of the day in Ansonia-maybe an inch on the ground. Still calling for snow showers throughout the night. Hopefully we will get a little more.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

does anyone know when this next round is coming and how much? i just got done pushing the first round im beat everyones beat just trying to get a time frame


----------



## lawn king

Wheres the snow? Scraped 3" this am, thats it?


----------



## TommyMac

lawn king;939067 said:


> Wheres the snow? Scraped 3" this am, thats it?


Don't you realize this is an epic snowfall :laughing:


----------



## timmy1

I just got done pushing 3"-4" off everywhere.

It's very slippery underneath.

This new cutting edge is great for backdragging but I feel every little pimple in the road. Also, it's tough getting used to my lift triangle in a different spot for skimming.

Anybody running an 8' Carbide?


----------



## WingPlow

MCL Landscaping;939039 said:


> does anyone know when this next round is coming and how much? i just got done pushing the first round im beat everyones beat just trying to get a time frame


how much did ya end up with ?


----------



## timmy1

mcl landscaping;939039 said:


> does anyone know when this next round is coming and how much? I just got done pushing the first round im beat everyones beat just trying to get a time frame


snow will continue to affect southern new england through tonight.
The snow will vary in intensity...with it generally being light.
However...embedded pockets of moderate to even briefly heavy snow
will be possible especially on the coast. There was still some rain
being reported across the cape and nantucket...but this should change
to snow by mid morning.

Snow accumulations of 3 to 6 inches will accumulate in the advisory
area through tonight...with locally higher amounts likely depending
on where more persistent snow banding sets up. Additional light to
moderate snow accumulations are possible sunday and sunday night.
Overall...this will be a manageable light to moderate long-duration
snow event. However...untreated roads will be snow covered and
slippery.

In addition...it will become windy tonight which will result in
some blowing and drifting snow along with poor visibilities.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

so far 4 but i just heard another 4 to 6 more im still trying to figure out when


----------



## timmy1

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...2071047&title=Providence, RI Weather Forecast

Trying do decide weather to charge her per push, or by the inch.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got called in last night at 2AM and plowed till 3PM today. Slept for an hour, and was called in again. Need to be there in an hour.

5" this morning and expecting more soon. 

Got to love the white gold, like dollar bills, falling fromm the sky.

C-


----------



## dutchman

timmy1;939114 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...2071047&title=Providence, RI Weather Forecast
> 
> Trying do decide weather to charge her per push, or by the inch.


per push it will be a all nighter


----------



## Powastroka

Just got home to rest... Don't know how long that is going to last.. Looks like its ramping back up again here in the southshore


----------



## timmy1

dutchman;939145 said:


> per push it will be a all nighter


10-4!....................


----------



## GSullivan

Now it looks like the Plymouth area where I plow will be getting snow thru tomorrow night.payup


----------



## rickyarosh

noaa.gov says half inch for bridgeport area in Ct looks l'll be getting up at 4am again for another 24 hrs Yeah....


----------



## MCL Landscaping

just heard 5-10 more inches thru CTDOT ummmmmmm is there something lol


----------



## rickyarosh

Gotta love the weather men in the northeast. I hope we get hit might run out of salt though


----------



## mansf123

snowing like a ******* in foxboro


----------



## MCL Landscaping

mans wheres it heading?


----------



## MCL Landscaping

just got info NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON NY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR ALL OF NEW LONDON COUNY AND THE TWIN FORKS. ALL OF RI IS UNDER A WINTER STORM WARNING ALSO


----------



## dchr

rickyarosh;939391 said:


> Gotta love the weather men in the northeast. I hope we get hit might run out of salt though


Do you use bagged or bulk?


----------



## mansf123

looks like it will continue to rotate down route 24


----------



## MCL Landscaping

mansf123;939439 said:


> looks like it will continue to rotate down route 24


I wanna go out for dinner but if i eat i know ill get called in im trying to figure out how much time i have before it hits down here near the casinos again


----------



## rickyarosh

Bulk picked up 22 ton today didnt have time to make a second load hoping it will get me through till monday.


----------



## chrisby316

Mcl where you located

?


----------



## Santry426

Been out since 3am in braintree, Taking a cat nap and going back out at 11 when the places empty out..Hopefully it picks up so I can close in on 30 hours from the little storm the other day and this one


----------



## 02powerstroke

this blows @ss we have like 3/4 of an " here....


----------



## TommyMac

02powerstroke;939587 said:


> this blows @ss we have like 3/4 of an " here....


:laughing: That sure does suck, brotha...I got 5" & it's lightly snowing still, but haven't been called out yet, I guess the new combo driver isn't tired yet, will see around 1am


----------



## Santry426

WBZ said we got 10 on the ground from it so far


----------



## TommyMac

Santry426;939614 said:


> WBZ said we got 10 on the ground from it so far


What part of Mass are ya from


----------



## 4u2nv

Nothing going on here... looks like I'll be catching up on


----------



## Santry426

S.Weymouth


----------



## TommyMac

Santry426;939626 said:


> S.Weymouth


You close to the naval station....I got my CDL there when I was 18, fun times


----------



## ejsmass2

Very little snow just constant very light precip all day in framingham.. I want my 4 foot snow storm!


----------



## TommyMac

ejsmass2;939647 said:


> Very little snow just constant very light precip all day in framingham.. I want my 4 foot snow storm!


How much snow did Framingham get so far


----------



## knpc

just got back from framingham, I'd say about 4'' as of 7pm


----------



## TommyMac

knpc;939675 said:


> just got back from framingham, I'd say about 4'' as of 7pm


I thought that area was supposed to get more....I live in Medway & we got a healthy 5"+ & it's still snowin


----------



## ejsmass2

maybe 2 or 3 inches today. Its has been snowing very lightly all day. I want to be dumped on.


----------



## knpc

It seemed like it was starting to pick up when I was leaving framingham, probably going to have to go back EARLY in the AM. It sucks living 40 min from where I plow.


----------



## mansf123

another heavy band is backing in on eastern ma... hopefully it sits over us for a few hours and dumps a good amount of snow on us.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Norwell kept me on until around 3pm. I'm hoping it picks up tonight so they call me back in. Looking at about 5-6 inches on the ground at home in Pembroke.


----------



## abbe

Wishing I had just a few more inches.....haha that's what she said. But no seriously this storm sucks for most of ri man. We need more


----------



## TommyMac

knpc;939710 said:


> It seemed like it was starting to pick up when I was leaving framingham, probably going to have to go back EARLY in the AM. It sucks living 40 min from where I plow.


Ya I know...I used to plow for Framingham & it's a good 30 minutes through all back roads...And they would always call ya in when there was a foot on the ground :laughing:


----------



## camaro 77

I just left work in norwood it was bad there heading home to Bellingham and nothing going on here I just wish it would dump on us so I can plow


----------



## mansf123

bellingham should be getting some moderate snow within the the next hour, radar is looking good


----------



## Powastroka

Coming down like the hammers of hell here in Randolph...


----------



## mansf123

I got a good feeling about tonight, i think we might get a nice little dumping. roads are starting to become pretty snowy and looks like the towm plows will be rolling within the next few hours


----------



## bad93blaster

nothin here in billerica got about 3-3.5 today i needed plus 4


----------



## AC2717

camaro 77;939768 said:


> I just left work in norwood it was bad there heading home to Bellingham and nothing going on here I just wish it would dump on us so I can plow


Where do you work in NOrwood, I live in NOrwood


----------



## MCL Landscaping

chrisby316;939480 said:


> Mcl where you located
> 
> ?


chris im down near foxwoods


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Already got 2 rounds in here taking a nap then back out at 2 or 3 AM depending on what its doing. Dump is plowing for the city going out a midnight.


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;939787 said:


> I got a good feeling about tonight, i think we might get a nice little dumping. roads are starting to become pretty snowy and looks like the towm plows will be rolling within the next few hours


Hey, How's RT.1


----------



## fisher guy

so far this storm blows and for once its not because i have no snow to plow its because my boss wont call me in its to easy he has it under control i only plowed for 30 minutes today no joke sorry had to rant a lil bit we got about 4-6 inches so far


----------



## mansf123

route one was starting to get snow covered a few hours ago in the norword area... havent been back out since then. Do you think you will get called out tommymac?


----------



## TommyMac

I sure the hell hope so...But unless it comes down really hard for a few hrs I doubt the state will call in any plows, They would rather salt the ever lovin**** out of everything


----------



## mansf123

It is going to come down hard till around 9 am. Not heavy all the time but it looks steady.


----------



## TommyMac

I hope but if they run 2 10yd spreaders all night, I'm screwed....My only hope is that the guy they got in the combo get's tired easy, I only got about 2.5hrs in helpin my buddy sand some lots for him in his truck


----------



## ejsmass2

TommyMac;939928 said:


> I sure the hell hope so...But unless it comes down really hard for a few hrs I doubt the state will call in any plows, They would rather salt the ever lovin**** out of everything


Thats right 3 inches of snow and 6 inches of salt!!!


----------



## TommyMac

ejsmass2;939950 said:


> Thats right 3 inches of snow and 6 inches of salt!!!


:laughing:....It's true it's the Mass way....Ya know on New Year's Night there was a snow shower & got maybe a 1/4"....I got 7.5hrs in runnin the sander for the state & put 20yds of salt down on a 17.5mile route


----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;939587 said:


> this blows @ss we have like 3/4 of an " here....


Gotta get away from that coast to get the action.


----------



## SnowPro93

Snowing here in Worcester pretty steady and the wind is whipping the snow around like a red headed step child.payup


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Wouldn't mind a day off....maybe have a snow day with my kids........NOT gonna happen


----------



## MCL Landscaping

finally its snowing and not letting up. CTDOT contractors are in I just got called back in got some sleep. Here we go to plow 4 addt inches be back with pics later


----------



## 02powerstroke

this storms sucked for us down here......


----------



## jt5019

We havn't had much in Middletown just enough to keep the roads icy. Its so windy even with lots of salt everything gets coated right over again.


----------



## GSullivan

Just got in from my commercial job.Got 10 hours in and loving it!!!! I'll be back out there tonight to clean up after the mall closes.I hope everyone else got to get out and made some $$$$$.payup


----------



## SuperdutyShane

We got like 4-5 inches yesterday then about 8" today.


----------



## bad93blaster

im not happy the town never called me out. 5 trucks sat in the driveway waiting to go


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Okay went back out at 430 and had to plow cause of drifts. Got called back in at 830 till 1030 now they want us back in at 8 pm arghhhhhhhhh. im gonna jinx next fridays storm somehow lol


----------



## rick74

MCL Landscaping;940643 said:


> Okay went back out at 430 and had to plow cause of drifts. Got called back in at 830 till 1030 now they want us back in at 8 pm arghhhhhhhhh. im gonna jinx next fridays storm somehow lol


I hope not I would like more than an inch at a time out here in western mass.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

looking at the latest data for next weekends storm its gonna be goign out to sea boooooooo


----------



## FordFisherman

Was forecast to get "under an inch total accumulation" here in SW CT. Currently there is 5" new snow and its been coming down hard. Looks like the precip is backfilling all the way up to the Canadian border and moving north to south. Looks like a long night ahead, 3rd push in 4 days


----------



## dutchman

I am in the wrong part of the state


----------



## Santry426

Just didn't wana let up on us...Was at the commercial lot all day....Gotta go back tonite to do cleanup and some removale, Over 30 hours already plows just about paid for itself....Now I gotta fix it


----------



## FordFisherman

Dutchman-your not getting any accumulation there???


----------



## TommyMac

The state actually called in the plows, surprised the hell outa me, definately a pleasent surprise when the phone rang @ 2am.....signed out @ 1pm.....11 hrs that was unexpected....Got a little over 7"


----------



## dutchman

FordFisherman;940838 said:


> Dutchman-your not getting any accumulation there???


maybe 1 1/2"

Where are you located


----------



## linckeil

fordfisherman - what town are you in? 5 inches just from today in SW CT? i'm in newtown and we got maybe 2 inches on the ground now.


----------



## linckeil

duplicate post


----------



## FordFisherman

Trumbull/ Monroe border.


----------



## dutchman

I talked to a commercial account in Derby not mutch there either


----------



## FordFisherman

Must have been under the heavier bands all day. The steps were clear this morning.


----------



## dutchman

FordFisherman;940917 said:


> Must have been under the heavier bands all day. The steps were clear this morning.[/QU
> 
> Money in the bank


----------



## FordFisherman

Collecting is the hard part...payup


----------



## dutchman

tell me about it


----------



## FordFisherman

On the black table in the background you can see the total for the last 4 days. You guys got me worried that once I leave my neighborhood there's not going to be enough to push...


----------



## dutchman

My last push was 12-31


----------



## knpc

Here are some pics during the storm of a lot I do in framingham. About 7-8'' for the weekend.


----------



## knpc

forgot to attach


----------



## lawn king

We picked up another 5" overnight and this morning. Late tonight we will do a final scrape & treatment.


----------



## timmy1

Ended up with 8" here.

That's a total from Fri night till now.


----------



## GSullivan

I just got the call to be back at the mall for 11:00 pm to clean up and sand.I don't know what the total was for the week end but it was for sure a profitable storm even though it wasn't a whopper as far as inches on the ground.I'll gladly take what I can get as far as work for the truck.payup


----------



## mansf123

snowing agai in foxboro and radar looks pretty immpressive, could be interesting


----------



## mansf123

anyone see channel 5 730 update, i heard he is calling for 3-6 inches tonight. I dont beleive it but maybe he did?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dutchman;940979 said:


> My last push was 12-31


I called most of my acoounts and 95% want em plowed, so im gonna go out after midnight and plow all my resis, im in southbury as well.


----------



## dchr

Got about 2 1/2-3 inches here in Ansonia-still lightly snowing. Everyone gets pushed-starting about 3 am.payup


----------



## 02powerstroke

Did 6 hours for the town after all. and plowed my parking lot.


----------



## Santry426

Just finished up....I'll have to grab some pic's of the lot tomm. We had to have gotten at least a foot in braintree where I was.


----------



## JustinD

I guess we got about 3-4" here in Southern RI, a really PITA storm too, not enough to go out steadily, but enough to make a mess.


----------



## quigleysiding

We got 3-4 inches. Ended up getting 30 hours for the state on and off all weekend.Pretty funny that's the same amount we got for the 20 inches last weekend.This storm was a lot easy-er on the trucks.The boss told us we used more than twice as much salt on this storm.Got to plow one lot and a couple of drives and one salt run.


----------



## ColliganLands

well im beat.. did 4 hours on the new years eve "storm" 
then did about 10 saturday got home and went to be at 9:30 thinking the town wouldnt call well i got called in @3am on sunday morning did 7.5 hours for them then kept going off and on from 12pm sunday untill 9pm sunday and just did 3 more hours this morning
was a long and ehausting storm for sure


----------



## JTK324

Glad to read not a bad storm for all I blew a water pump on saturday morning in my truck got it fixed about two hours after it happend so Now what about the newest talk of the storm on friday at the end of this week any word yet


----------



## Powastroka

JTK324;942424 said:


> Glad to read not a bad storm for all I blew a water pump on saturday morning in my truck got it fixed about two hours after it happend so Now what about the newest talk of the storm on friday at the end of this week any word yet


Ya there talking another nor'easter!!!!!!!


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got home last night...34.5 Hrs subbing and another 2 to help with the route of my hired driver. Nice storm, lasted long and drawn out.


----------



## mansf123

looks like another good dumping of snow friday.


----------



## GSullivan

I couldn't believe it,7 news really went out on a limb and called it a Nor'easter for this week end.They must be pretty sure.......payup


----------



## lawn king

I got a call for my machine tonight, 4 hours of relocating snow in braintree. payup


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Is it gonna be all snow for all or rain again lol. Im just pushing snow back right now for the big one again any other details


----------



## JustinD

Hopefully a good one, I need to make more $$$$.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

justin what have you heard for this one? or can timmy help us out again?


----------



## JustinD

Who is Timmy?


----------



## MCL Landscaping

idk thats his id he always calls the weather shots. I just heard another 2 foot storm


----------



## mansf123

7 news just said only a light snow event but im not buying it. Every storm has lookedx like a miss four to five days out and every time we have gotten nailed. Im thinking over 8 inches for southern ma.... possibly alot more


----------



## WingPlow

MCL Landscaping;942703 said:


> idk thats his id he always calls the weather shots. I just heard another 2 foot storm


hope thats true

i heard it may go out below us but.....so far this
year every storm has come up the coast and not gone 
out to sea


----------



## MCL Landscaping

WingPlow;942710 said:


> hope thats true
> 
> i heard it may go out below us but.....so far this
> year every storm has come up the coast and not gone
> out to sea


wing they are saying its going to be a coastal event no rain all snow. Im doing my bills now for this past storm gonna have alot more coming on friday


----------



## grec-o-face

For those that are in the Boston Area:
I'd like to propose that we take a vote....

Who's hotter??
Fox 25's _Cindy Fitzgibbons_
OR
Channel 7's _Dylan Dreyer_


I suppose it's weather related, right?


----------



## polplow

enough snow for now. let us not get greedy


----------



## 02powerstroke

Bring on the snow just put my check from the 20" storm in the bank 20 mins ago payup payup


----------



## TommyMac

grec-o-face;942763 said:


> For those that are in the Boston Area:
> I'd like to propose that we take a vote....
> 
> Who's hotter??
> Fox 25's _Cindy Fitzgibbons_
> OR
> Channel 7's _Dylan Dreyer_
> 
> 
> I suppose it's weather related, right?


:laughing:...I vote for Cindy Fitzgibbon, I also vote for Maria Stephanos ya know that greek chick....


----------



## TommyMac

GSullivan;942531 said:


> I couldn't believe it,7 news really went out on a limb and called it a Nor'easter for this week end.They must be pretty sure.......payup


I thought this weekends past storm was supposed to be epic :laughing:....I want a damn 3'-4' storm this year....I want to see what 4" an hr snowfall rates & thunder snow payup


----------



## grec-o-face

TommyMac;942795 said:


> :laughing:... I also vote for Maria Stephanos ya know that greek chick....


Don't you think thats a bit off-topic?? Stephanos isn't a weather-reporter. (But she is HOT!)

:laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

grec-o-face;942818 said:


> Don't you think thats a bit off-topic?? Stephanos isn't a weather-reporter. (But she is HOT!)
> 
> :laughing:


Same channel....If she did the weather do ya think that every plow guy would know when it would snow....NO..... they would do what I do, watch the news & at the end not have a friggin clue what was said :laughing:


----------



## grec-o-face

TommyMac;942828 said:


> Same channel....If she did the weather do ya think that every plow guy would know when it would snow....NO..... they would do what I do, watch the news & at the end not have a friggin clue what was said :laughing:


If it's open to ALL Fox news reporters, then my vote goes to Erin Hawksworth. Total FOX!
But, again, off-topic. I should probably keep it weather related.


----------



## searay220

Channel 7's Dylan Dreyer
I'm a big fan don't tell my wife.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## timmy1

searay220;942905 said:


> Channel 7's Dylan Dreyer
> I'm a big fan don't tell my wife.:laughing::laughing:


She used to live down here.

I used to plow her driveway, I could never decide weather to charge her by the inch or per push.:laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

timmy1;943123 said:


> She used to live down here.
> 
> I used to plow her driveway, I could never decide weather to charge her by the inch or per push.:laughing:


I'd friggin shovel her for free :laughing:


----------



## chrisby316

shovel yes, but plowing costs!!!


----------



## MCL Landscaping

okay back on the subject of snow looking at snow on friday might miss us


----------



## grec-o-face

timmy1;943123 said:


> She used to live down here.
> 
> I used to plow her driveway, I could never decide weather to charge her by the inch or per push.:laughing:


SOOO Jealous!!


----------



## mycirus

I love Dylan, and then when they go to the News you got Anne Allred.


----------



## mycirus

I love Dylan, and then when they go to the News you got Anne Allred.


----------



## timmy1

grec-o-face;943182 said:


> SOOO Jealous!!


For some reason, I think it went over his head.


----------



## grec-o-face

timmy1;943312 said:


> For some reason, I think it went over his head.


No, no... I got it.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Just heard 1 to 2 feet for CT let it come lol


----------



## TommyMac

MCL Landscaping;943472 said:


> Just heard 1 to 2 feet for CT let it come lol


They said 4' last storm & what did ya get....I'll see what they say Thu. night...Cross Your Fingers


----------



## MCL Landscaping

i vote for cindy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timmy1

Next significant weather maker would be a potential coastal storm
thursday night into friday. Still some disagreement amongst the
models regarding track and timing...but that is typical for this
time range. Overall...current expectations are this storm will pass
southeast of the benchmark...missing most of southern new england.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

timmy1;943703 said:


> Next significant weather maker would be a potential coastal storm
> thursday night into friday. Still some disagreement amongst the
> models regarding track and timing...but that is typical for this
> time range. Overall...current expectations are this storm will pass
> southeast of the benchmark...missing most of southern new england.


So the CT shoreline will get it again from this storm yay


----------



## mansf123

Im not thinking a huge storm here thursdaynight into fridayt but a quick 4 inches is possible. Of course this could change but i thgink like every storm this winter this one will start tracking closer to us. Should have a better idea tonight at11


----------



## MCL Landscaping

accuweather is saying 1-2 for CT but i gotta feeling of more


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Accuweather is saying the storm will strengthen and it will increase the snowfall from the midatlantic to the north east


----------



## 02powerstroke

Thursday night into Friday, the snow will spread up the East Coast. In general, 1 to 3 inches of powdery snow will accumulate from the interior Southeast to New England. Higher amounts are possible from the lower Midwest into the central Appalachians.Expert Senior Meteorologist Alex Sosnowski contributed to the content of this story.
accuweather


----------



## MCL Landscaping

02powerstroke;944940 said:


> Thursday night into Friday, the snow will spread up the East Coast. In general, 1 to 3 inches of powdery snow will accumulate from the interior Southeast to New England. Higher amounts are possible from the lower Midwest into the central Appalachians.Expert Senior Meteorologist Alex Sosnowski contributed to the content of this story.
> accuweather


Power looks like we are in on this one what ya think?


----------



## timmy1

It always rains in Power country


----------



## MCL Landscaping

wtf is that timmy lol


----------



## timmy1

MCL Landscaping;945210 said:


> wtf is that timmy lol





MCL Landscaping;945156 said:


> Power looks like we are in on this one what ya think?


I think he means...It's going to snow out on the Cape.

02Powerstroke, looks like we are in on this one. What do you think?



timmy1;945171 said:


> It always rains in Power country


Me busting beans.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

ahhhhhh lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

I've been in on a few this winter. I plowed 6 hours this last storm... hope the payup keeps rolling in....


----------



## mansf123

7 news said a plowable storm for sne on friday


----------



## timmy1

The only system worth noting is a strong short wave that will swing
across southern new england on friday. The ascent associated with
this system will probably be enough to generate a period of light
snow or snow showers late thursday night into friday. An inch or two
isn/t out of the question for a few locations. A minor
event...however it may make for areas slippery travel friday morning.



Sounds like a good opportunity to spray Magic-0 ahead of the storm.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

im hearing a dusting to 5 inches most on the shoreline anyone else hear this?


----------



## mansf123

looks like just a few inches of light fluffy snow but if this low moves 50 miles north we will be talking 6-10 inches


----------



## AC2717

I would love another bill-able storm this Friday


----------



## MCL Landscaping

mansf123;946454 said:


> looks like just a few inches of light fluffy snow but if this low moves 50 miles north we will be talking 6-10 inches


mans where you live?


----------



## mansf123

foxboro mass


----------



## MCL Landscaping

they still dont know the track of this thing. I had to fire 4 guys this past storm cause they were late. I am trying to hire new guys now. What have you heard for Coastal CT?


----------



## mansf123

The closer to the coast you are the more likely you will get 3 inches or more. I want to see tonights 5pm news and see if things have changed. I hope like every storm so far it trends closer to us


----------



## MCL Landscaping

where did you hear this i cant find it for crap


----------



## dutchman

They say 1"or 2" possible will see what happens


----------



## 02powerstroke

yeah the "blizzard" was 1-2" and then went to 1-2ft in 2 days will see lol


----------



## AC2717

Channel 7 in Boston just said, zero to 2 inches, for basically all southern MA to Boston and that is it, but if it does shift could build up to a plowable storm


----------



## dutchman

you guys have a better winter than we do


----------



## mansf123

as long as i get an inch im happy


----------



## timmy1

That's what she.... Never mind.

Yea, a fast moving clipper.


----------



## FordFisherman

Supposed to be 20 or 30:1 snow ratios= light fluff. Depending on how much moisture we can ring out we may see 2-3 inches in CT, MA, and RI.


----------



## timmy1




----------



## MCL Landscaping

looking at 3-4 inches


----------



## bad72blazerct

Ya from what i read on weather.com. Its gona start 12 am friday morning and go through the day. Ending around 9am. or so. then from 9am to like 5pm theres gona be flurries I hope we get like 10 feet dropped on our heads so i can stay out for a couple days :-d


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Bad what did you hear for accumulation?


----------



## bad72blazerct

weatherbug says accumulation possible. lol. weather channel dosnt say anything just percentages


----------



## MCL Landscaping

i just heard 4-8 for se ct ummmmmm is there something wrong lol


----------



## bad72blazerct

i think we just gota wait like we always do and if it snows it snows if it doesn't it doesn't. but the anticipation is killing me


----------



## mansf123

4-8 where did you hear that?


----------



## MCL Landscaping

my buddy of mine just called and said that he just heard 4-8 im like where did you hear that im looking all of over for any reports like that i cant nothing im hearing 3-6 on CT shoreline


----------



## mansf123

i dont think they have a real good idea on this one yet. what else is knew. im hoping for a nice suprise friday...


----------



## MCL Landscaping

what do you think this is gonna do mans? and how much do you think everyone is gonna get lol


----------



## bad72blazerct

ya they never do. gona have to wait till late on Thursday to see whats going on.


----------



## mansf123

im thinking a general 1-3 for all of southern new england with 3inches more likely the futher south you are, but it wont take much to turn this into a nice 3-6 event.... i just hope i get the call out this one becase next week looks quiet...


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Im thinking 4 around SE CT with lesser amounts toward the north


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Good luck CT guys...looks like No. Mass and So. NH will be twiddling their thumbs on this one...


----------



## leigh

Latest calls for a coating to 1" for southwestern CT.


----------



## ColliganLands

MOWBIZZ;947968 said:


> Good luck CT guys...looks like No. Mass and So. NH will be twiddling their thumbs on this one...


good luck to you.. but its looking like almost all of mass will be twiddling thier thumbs now lol
from my area to the mid cape is coating-1inch then mid cape out is 1-3


----------



## mycirus

I hope its closer to 3 or more on the Cape. 1 inch I wont do anything.....


----------



## MOWBIZZ

ColliganLands;947981 said:


> good luck to you.. but its looking like almost all of mass will be twiddling thier thumbs now lol
> from my area to the mid cape is coating-1inch then mid cape out is 1-3


There's gonna be a whole lot a twiddlin' goin' on...


----------



## JTK324

Well here in RI they are saying somewhere between 1-3 so that works for me. I have to plow some stuff at 1" and sand and salt other things so I hopefully will get some work tonight


----------



## mycirus

Just saw this on Accuweather, I hope its true. 

Just a note: I see now that the NAM and GFS are going to the storm moving down the PA Turnpike and hitting the coast by Friday morning. That means we may have a quick development of the storm and more snow into places like Philly, NYC and southern New England. So instead of 1-3 inches, some places may pick up 3-6 inches of snow...


----------



## MCL Landscaping

mycirus;948510 said:


> Just saw this on Accuweather, I hope its true.
> 
> Just a note: I see now that the NAM and GFS are going to the storm moving down the PA Turnpike and hitting the coast by Friday morning. That means we may have a quick development of the storm and more snow into places like Philly, NYC and southern New England. So instead of 1-3 inches, some places may pick up 3-6 inches of snow...


Im liking the sounds of that


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Im hearing a coating to a inch but accuweather is still saying 1-3 can somneone help me out on this one please


----------



## ColliganLands

national weather service is sayin coating to 1in for my area from tomorrow around noon untill about 5pm then its done


----------



## MCL Landscaping

just heard 1-3 statewide for ct with 3 or more in se CT ooooooooooooo plowable


----------



## 02powerstroke

is this for tonight? should I hitch the plow up they call me out at 3-4"


----------



## FordFisherman

mycirus;948510 said:


> Just saw this on Accuweather, I hope its true.
> 
> Just a note: I see now that the NAM and GFS are going to the storm moving down the PA Turnpike and hitting the coast by Friday morning. That means we may have a quick development of the storm and more snow into places like Philly, NYC and southern New England. So instead of 1-3 inches, some places may pick up 3-6 inches of snow...


Thats hype-man Henry with that forecast update. I guess it could happen, but not likely from what I've seen up till now.


----------



## fordpsd

So far ive heard a coating to an inch here in RI. Hopefully that will change and well get a few inches.


----------



## ColliganLands

from national weather service for the boston area
for friday
FRIDAY WILL SEE CLOUDY SKIES WITH SOME LIGHT SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS AS
LOW PRESSURE PASSES WELL SOUTHEAST OF THE REGION. SNOW WILL SPREAD
ACROSS THE REGION DURING THE MORNING...FINALLY REACHING THE GREATER
BOSTON AREA BETWEEN 9 AND 11 AM. THERE MAY BE UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW
ACCUMULATION. HIGHS FRIDAY WILL RANGE FROM THE MID 20S TO MID 30S.

ANY LEFTOVER SNOW WILL COME TO AN END DURING THE EARLY EVENING
HOURS. SKIES WILL BECOME PARTLY TO MOSTLY CLOUDY OVERNIGHT. IT WILL
BE A COLD NIGHT WITH LOWS RANGING FROM THE SINGLE DIGITS OVER THE
NORTHWEST PORTION OF THE REGION TO THE UPPER TEENS OVER THE CAPE.

SATURDAY WILL SEE PARTLY TO MOSTLY SUNNY SKIES FOR THE FIRST HALF OF
THE WEEKEND. IT WILL BE CHILLY WITH HIGHS RANGING FROM THE UPPER
TEENS TO UPPER 20S WITH A NORTHWEST WIND.


----------



## cfdeng7

ya it doesnt look like we are gonna get much but if wer get 2" ill be happy. hey colligan when did u get that dodge? u have a pic thread up for it?


----------



## ColliganLands

got the dodge about a month ago now
there are some pictures here but ive changed alot since those pictures lol
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71032&highlight=colligan&page=11


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;948647 said:


> got the dodge about a month ago now
> there are some pictures here but ive changed alot since those pictures lol
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71032&highlight=colligan&page=11


Nice trucks....Do you park them next to Diplacido


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;948657 said:


> Nice trucks....Do you park them next to Diplacido


Thanks
i park them on upper union st in franklin
mostly theyre parked at the house but the shop is up there


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;948659 said:


> Thanks
> i park them on upper union st in franklin
> mostly theyre parked at the house but the shop is up there


Oh Ok, From the pix it almost looked like that your on that little industrial rd off of Chestnut St were Tommy Diplacido parks his trucks...My Bad


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;948666 said:


> Oh Ok, From the pix it almost looked like that your on that little industrial rd off of Chestnut St were Tommy Diplacido parks his trucks...My Bad


yea i can see how it looked like that.. pretty much theyre parked about 1/2 mile from there behind the adirondack club at my house lol
unless theyre in the shop like they will be tonight/tomorrow to stay clean lol


----------



## cfdeng7

that dodge looks good colligan the recon cab lights and new running boards clean the truck up alot. my buddy has the twin of ur 350 even has the same light bar.


----------



## ColliganLands

cfdeng7;948709 said:


> that dodge looks good colligan the recon cab lights and new running boards clean the truck up alot. my buddy has the twin of ur 350 even has the same light bar.


thanks.. and thats cool ive never seen another 350 that looked even remotely like mine lol that was kinda the idea when i did it all up
if you have a chance sometime post a pic of it im curious now


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;948670 said:


> yea i can see how it looked like that.. pretty much theyre parked about 1/2 mile from there behind the adirondack club at my house lol
> unless theyre in the shop like they will be tonight/tomorrow to stay clean lol


Damn that is one nice shop you got....It must be nice to come in & have a nice warm truck & not have to clean snow off of them @ 2 in the mornin....Lucky


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;948724 said:


> Damn that is one nice shop you got....It must be nice to come in & have a nice warm truck & not have to clean snow off of them @ 2 in the mornin....Lucky


thanks
havent had that experince yet lol we always just keep them at the house since its easier fro me to leave from here to get to wrentham then run all the way across town and pick up the truck but i might start doing that


----------



## GSullivan

How's that Dodge do at plowing?I didn't think those made good plow trucks.It's a sharp truck for sure!


----------



## TommyMac

GSullivan;948730 said:


> How's that Dodge do at plowing?I didn't think those made good plow trucks.It's a sharp truck for sure!


Why wouldn't a Dodge make a good plow.....

What motor do you like more the Cummins or the Powerstroke


----------



## polplow

plowed with dodges since 1985. They do very well.


----------



## ColliganLands

GSullivan;948730 said:


> How's that Dodge do at plowing?I didn't think those made good plow trucks.It's a sharp truck for sure!


seems to do fine i havent personally driven it plowing but my dad who has loves it



TommyMac;948732 said:


> Why wouldn't a Dodge make a good plow.....
> 
> What motor do you like more the Cummins or the Powerstroke


only driven the dodge twice so far so i cant really say either way 100% however i do think the cummins gets off the line alittle quicker.. ill update once i have the opportunity to drive it more


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;948745 said:


> seems to do fine i havent personally driven it plowing but my dad who has loves it
> 
> only driven the dodge twice so far so i cant really say either way 100% however i do think the cummins gets off the line alittle quicker.. ill update once i have the opportunity to drive it more


I'll drive it for ya wesport


----------



## bad72blazerct

nice shop. whats up with the weather? im going nuts my old man wants me to help him put some doors in bridgeport but if it starts dumping snow ill get a call and have to haul up to windsor locks. thats not gona be fun. what do you guys thing have my dad take someone else or risk it and go to bridgeport and possibly loose my nice job i got when it snows. cause hes thinking where only gona get like a 1" or dusting so im going nuts here:yow!:


----------



## GSullivan

I didn't say it wouldn't make a good plow truck,I was simply asking because I haven't seen any of those new Dodges with blades.I didn't mean to insult anyone here!


----------



## dchr

Not looking like anything plowable for SW CT--all saying a dusting. :angry:


----------



## ColliganLands

all im seeing is a coating to an inch for all of mass except 1-2 on the cape/islands
and the necn 4pm forecast on line is saying a general 1-3 from ct right thru mass


----------



## fordpsd

Doesn't look to good for RI. Not even going to hook the plow up unless things change.


----------



## timmy1

Going out to spray Magic-0 now.

This is an 02Powerstroke Storm!

And my Dodge is a plowing tank!


----------



## MCL Landscaping

already sprayed it timmy. But i heard a good 3 inches for se ct and ri


----------



## fordpsd

MCL Landscaping;949321 said:


> already sprayed it timmy. But i heard a good 3 inches for se ct and ri


Where did you hear this from? Everything ive seen shows an inch or less for ri


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Good ole CTDOT they are saying that the storm might stall so it will linger


----------



## fordpsd

Alright hopefully their right. I would like to get called out at some point tomorrow.


----------



## mansf123

I just threw the blade on because i think we will get alittle more snow than they are calling for. at least i hope


----------



## timmy1

Done spraying my test spot.

I think I need bigger nozzles. I had to go over it about 3 times in order to use the 5 Gallons I needed for 10,000 Sq feet. I want to be able to just drive about 8 MPH or so sraying. I guess thats why they make drill bits.


----------



## JustinD

I just put the blade on, I'm a wishful thinker!!


----------



## mansf123

anyone seeing snow yet?


----------



## MCL Landscaping

started about 630 and half and inch on the ground coming down like a rape horse lol


----------



## dutchman

mansf123;949679 said:


> anyone seeing snow yet?


it is snowing but doesn't look like much


----------



## timmy1

Been snowing since 6:30 here 1/2" of fluffy stuff now.


----------



## 02powerstroke

timmy1;949281 said:


> Going out to spray Magic-0 now.
> 
> This is an 02Powerstroke Storm!
> 
> And my Dodge is a plowing tank!


Not going to do much for me lol they wont call us out unless its 3-4" and my gravel parking lot has a 3" trigger so....its going to be just enough to ruin my wash job but not really do much else.


----------



## GSullivan

Its coming down here in Falmouth pretty good right now.I agree with other members here that its not going to be enough to get out and make $,just make a mess of things.Especially for those of us that work outside.I've got a few trees to take down....not today!:realmad:


----------



## mansf123

whole lot of nothing going on here.....time to look for the next potential storm


----------



## dchr

Starting snowing here around 4:45 am. Went out at 6 and salted the commercials and did the walks. Still snowing lightly-doubt we are going to hit anything close to 2 inches. Close to an inch here now.


----------



## ColliganLands

02powerstroke;949715 said:


> Not going to do much for me lol they wont call us out unless its 3-4" and my gravel parking lot has a 3" trigger so....its going to be just enough to ruin my wash job but not really do much else.


thats why i put my truck in the shop last night lol.. i will not ruin my washjob over this "storm" if you can even call it that



mansf123;949738 said:


> whole lot of nothing going on here.....time to look for the next potential storm


few flurries here at best hasnt even been able to accumulate on the roadways becasue of all the left over salt and the heat of pavement
hasnt stuck to my driveways at the house yet either lol some crazy guy put down 100lb of magic salt on them last night


----------



## rickyarosh

Just got in from my plow accts roughly an inch of snow. Perfect easy storm..


----------



## MCL Landscaping

just got in started at 530 time for bed lol and now time to look for the next storm


----------



## dutchman

rickyarosh;949883 said:


> Just got in from my plow accts roughly an inch of snow. Perfect easy storm..


you are plowing 1" snow


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lol i hope hes not plowing 1 inch of snow but who knows. i haven't left my house today.


----------



## dutchman

THEGOLDPRO;949967 said:


> lol i hope hes not plowing 1 inch of snow but who knows. i haven't left my house today.


Yah,good for him but my customers would fire my ass


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lol no kiddin, i tell all my resis to call me if they want it plowed under 2 inches.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

all i did was spray magic and all the snow went bye bye


----------



## rickyarosh

Yeah i do several schools and state police barricks that require me there at any event.


----------



## fordpsd

Just started snowing here again


----------



## abbe

what a joke


----------



## ColliganLands

lightly snowing here again now too lol
dont think it will amount to anything since it was sunny from about 10am untill about 45 minutes ago the roads were almost dried out too


----------



## TommyMac

ColliganLands;950069 said:


> lightly snowing here again now too lol
> dont think it will amount to anything since it was sunny from about 10am untill about 45 minutes ago the roads were almost dried out too


I bet Mass-Highway already spread about 20 ton of material :laughing:....One guy said this, if it snows 3" Mass-Highway will spread 6" of salt


----------



## mansf123

snowing again in foxboro, they say we may get an inch or two with this band.


----------



## ColliganLands

TommyMac;950077 said:


> I bet Mass-Highway already spread about 20 ton of material :laughing:....One guy said this, if it snows 3" Mass-Highway will spread 6" of salt


havent seen them out yet but i wouldnt be suprised lol



mansf123;950088 said:


> snowing again in foxboro, they say we may get an inch or two with this band.


where did you see that? all ive been hearing all day is under 1 inch


----------



## mansf123

wbz said up to 2 inches but i would be suprised if we get that now.


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;950130 said:


> wbz said up to 2 inches but i would be suprised if we get that now.


yea as soon as i read this i look out the window and its coming down good right now lets see how long it lasts


----------



## mansf123

crossing my fingers hoping somehow it snows like for a few hours...... there is alot of talk about a monster snow storm next weekend, not going to get excited yet but its something to watch


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;950153 said:


> crossing my fingers hoping somehow it snows like for a few hours...... there is alot of talk about a monster snow storm next weekend, not going to get excited yet but its something to watch


necn is also showing something to watch for tuesday night havent seen it anywhere else yet but
this storm i wouldnt mind if theres enough to do driveways since i can use the already dirty dodge lol but my truck is clean and i prefer if it stays that way since ive got work on it tomorrow and its no fun working on a dirty salt covered truck


----------



## dcl25

Nothing like sitting home and watching the snow fall. What a waste


----------



## fisher guy

u guys gotta really invest in salt shakers easy money doesnt require snow at some point tonite i will go out even if theres nothing on the ground all i need is moisture and cold temps hehe


----------



## TommyMac

fisher guy;950335 said:


> u guys gotta really invest in salt shakers easy money doesnt require snow at some point tonite i will go out even if theres nothing on the ground all i need is moisture and cold temps hehe


I know...What do you run a combo for Mass-Highway :laughing:


----------



## dcl25

I will be out sanding in the morning and like you said its nice to have a spreader payup


----------



## mansf123

started snowing here again and radar is filling back in a bit......i wish it would eiether snow alot or not at all. these storms drive me nuts.


----------



## Santry426

Will be nice to have a weekend off from doing the daytona 500 around the lots


----------



## fisher guy

TommyMac;950346 said:


> I know...What do you run a combo for Mass-Highway :laughing:


close i run a combo for h&m and terra lawn hehe double dippin is the only way to go payup


----------



## fisher guy

Santry426;950536 said:


> Will be nice to have a weekend off from doing the daytona 500 around the lots


speaking of daytona i just heard Florida is supoose to get a lil snow and yes i did say FLORIDA central at that go figure as soon as i move away for good it starts snowing only my luck is that bad lol


----------



## timmy1

Do they have a Florida snow removal forum? He He


----------



## rick74

Doesn't look like anything for this week.....


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;950748 said:


> Do they have a Florida snow removal forum? He He


They will soon! lol. We need to inform them of what they're missing over at "plowsite.com". :salute::laughing:


----------



## fisher guy

lol im a florida boy and i found this forum i got so hooked i packed up and moved back to mass lol so u guys better watch it otherwise you'll end up with a bunch of florida lowballers stealing y'all's work like me


----------



## FGZ

fisher guy;953265 said:


> y'all's


I'm from Texas and appreciate your correct usage of the plural possessive of y'all lol


----------



## TommyMac

FGZ;953475 said:


> I'm from Texas and appreciate your correct usage of the plural possessive of y'all lol


Why would you move to Mass.....Move to Maine or NH, believe me it would be cheaper


----------



## FGZ

TommyMac;953487 said:


> Why would you move to Mass.....Move to Maine or NH, believe me it would be cheaper


Yes it would've been, but this is where school was and where we've now put down roots for the last 5 years. And it's much more affordable with all this windfall of money from snowplowing (c;


----------



## TommyMac

HaHaHa....10-4


----------



## tuna

FGZ;953475 said:


> I'm from Texas and appreciate your correct usage of the plural possessive of y'all lol


That word is not even in the english language.


----------



## fisher guy

TommyMac;953487 said:


> Why would you move to Mass.....Move to Maine or NH, believe me it would be cheaper


oh trust me i would've but i have friends up here where in nh or maine i dont have anyone but down the road i will eventually


----------



## MCL Landscaping

Ya know im looking at the long range weather forcasts and i dont see didley squat for snowstorms. Im gonna have to load my equipment up and head out west lol


----------



## mansf123

not looking good for a snow event any time soon. im holding onto hope something changes for that storm the end of the week.


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;955117 said:


> not looking good for a snow event any time soon. im holding onto hope something changes for that storm the end of the week.


Yeah I know... All of the sudden I am watching how much I spend... lol. I was so not ready for this winter.


----------



## timmy1

Cummingggggggggggggggggggggggggggs! :laughing:


----------



## timmy1

The big question for the latter portion of this forecast will be
whether a potent southern stream low working out of the gulf of
mexico and se u.s. Pushes far enough n to bring precip to the
region. Models are split with their solutions...though the more
reliable ecmwf model and ensembles are indicating that it may get
close enough to bring a mix of wintry precip sunday night and
monday. For now...have only mentioned chance pops for n ct/ri/se ma
late sunday night and monday. Latest forecast suggests that the
wintry mix sunday night may mix then change to rain on monday...but
still way way too early to tell.


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;955630 said:


> Cummingggggggggggggggggggggggggggs! :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: Were going down to the Toyota store to get you a nice shiny new Prius tomorrow! Because you JUST CAN'T HANDLE a real truck. lmao


----------



## mansf123

After looking at latest model runs the sunday storm is trending more north. I am going out on a limb and saying someone in southern new england will come away with 6 plus inches, watch out for a mix or all rain event on the cape and islands. It is a long way out and unlike most people i am gettting more and more confident we will see something. If im wrong ill be the first to admit it but i got that feeling......time will tell


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Ya there talking about it now say it at noon...


----------



## MCL Landscaping

im gonna say rain lol


----------



## plowmaster07

MCL Landscaping;957151 said:


> im gonna say rain lol


All I'm asking for is 3-4". Nothing more. lol


----------



## MCL Landscaping

ill second that lol


----------



## mansf123

we will see 6 inches from this one..... im not backing down from my thinking yesterday


----------



## TommyMac

mansf123;957265 said:


> we will see 6 inches from this one..... im not backing down from my thinking yesterday


Where...is the question


----------



## mansf123

south of the masspike but cape cod will see some mix.... my guess for the sweetspot is from boston to providence,to hartford


----------



## fordpsd

mansf123;957281 said:


> south of the masspike but cape cod will see some mix.... my guess for the sweetspot is from boston to providence,to hartford


I sure hope your right, i'm ready for another storm


----------



## quigleysiding

Send some my way,


----------



## timmy1

plowmaster07;957185 said:


> All I'm asking for is 3-4". Nothing more. lol


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

A quick 3-4" during the night, Start at about 4AM, plow everyone once be home by noon.  payup


----------



## MCL Landscaping

timmy does this include se ct 2 lol


----------



## GSullivan

Sweet,we could all use the $.payup


----------



## mikelawtown

TommyMac;953487 said:


> Why would you move to Mass.....Move to Maine or NH, believe me it would be cheaper


Yea as my sis pays 8,000 a year in taxes for her home..no thanks


----------



## timmy1

Model agreement breaks down late in the forecast as surface low
pressure moves out of the gulf of mexico. The 12z operational gfs and the
12z global dig a sharp upper trof over the maritimes with resulting
northwest flow over new england. While the southern stream surface
low develops...it stays well south and moves out to sea. New england
instead has high pressure building overhead which would mean fair
weather.

In contrast...the 12z gfs ensemble mean and the 12z ecmwf maintain a
flatter upper flow and allow the gmex low to move farther north up
the coast. This would spread clouds and precip up the coast with 0.1
to 0.2 inches of moisture into at least ri and southeast mass.

So best case scenario for us is .10 - .20 inches of water 

with a wet 5:1 snowball making ratio ----> 1"

10:1 a little colder -----> 2"


----------



## MCL Landscaping

timmy1;957559 said:


> Model agreement breaks down late in the forecast as surface low
> pressure moves out of the gulf of mexico. The 12z operational gfs and the
> 12z global dig a sharp upper trof over the maritimes with resulting
> northwest flow over new england. While the southern stream surface
> low develops...it stays well south and moves out to sea. New england
> instead has high pressure building overhead which would mean fair
> weather.
> 
> In contrast...the 12z gfs ensemble mean and the 12z ecmwf maintain a
> flatter upper flow and allow the gmex low to move farther north up
> the coast. This would spread clouds and precip up the coast with 0.1
> to 0.2 inches of moisture into at least ri and southeast mass.
> 
> So best case scenario for us is .10 - .20 inches of water
> 
> with a wet 5:1 snowball making ratio ----> 1"
> 
> 10:1 a little colder -----> 2"


what in the heck is that lol.

Whats everyone been doing since there hasnt been any snow to push


----------



## plowmaster07

MCL Landscaping;957625 said:


> what in the heck is that lol.
> 
> Whats everyone been doing since there hasnt been any snow to push


It's kinda interesting information. Although I'm not sure how useful it might be. lol.

Anyways, I've been getting myself ready for the landscaping season/ getting ready for college. And I've been on here a little bit too much. lol.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

i have been sitting back spending time with the wife and daughter and ice fishing


----------



## timmy1

Ding ding on the ice fishing..

This was one I caught this AM. This is my buddy Pete holding it.

We let them all go back and catch them again.


----------



## timmy1

And Pete's son with a little smaller one.


----------



## MCL Landscaping

timmy where you get those at


----------



## timmy1

It's a secret. He He


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Pete's son must be in the Coast Guard to have that Mustang suit. I like Pete's variety of gloves and glove modifications.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

timmy1;958070 said:


> It's a secret. He He


Your prerogative and all (to keep your fishing locations "secret") but this reminds me of a cousin of mine that was displaying a beautiful stringer of trout to me. He actually stopped his car and said "hey come look at these!" (we were neighbors) I admired the trout and asked him "where'd ya get 'em?" 
He clammed up and said "I'm not telling you that!"

Last time we ever spoke.

People that brag then won't share a little info when asked are...well...let's just say not in my circle of friends... Enjoy your secrets!

Sorry to be commenting on fishing on a WEATHER THREAD !!


----------



## timmy1

Now Now 

I don't mind telling MCL, just not he whole world!

Pete's son is not in the coast guard but someone he knew had given the suit it to him. Something about it doubles into a survival suit?

And Pete, He got his finger tangled up in a snowblower. Not too bright.


----------



## mansf123

Looking good for sunday/monday storm. If we can hold onto enough cold air to keep this an all snow event watch out. Capecod looks to miss out on this one..... i dont see more than an inch sunday night before turning to rain. I hope that changes


----------



## FordFisherman

18z GFS trending colder, but its generally considered an off run for that model. We should know by Friday...


----------



## MOWBIZZ

timmy1;958785 said:


> Now Now
> 
> I don't mind telling MCL, just not he whole world!
> 
> Pete's son is not in the coast guard but someone he knew had given the suit it to him. Something about it doubles into a survival suit?
> 
> And Pete, He got his finger tangled up in a snowblower. Not too bright.


Okay, good man...I don't think the "whole world" is gonna rush out to your bass lake anyway...


----------



## abbe

I gaurd my ice fishing spots with my life.... Hahaha


----------



## fordpsd

abbe;958912 said:


> I gaurd my ice fishing spots with my life.... Hahaha


Guy you go like once every other year


----------



## abbe

Howd I know dumbazz was giunna chime in....I'm kidding I could care less your surrendermonkey self couldn't catch my sarcasm


----------



## fordpsd

haha im just busting your balls


----------



## 97S104x4

lets here of some of those RI ice fishing spots!!!


----------



## AC2717

SOrry guys, Do not care about the fishing spots, want to know the latest weather!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Last I heard, if anything it's a Southern New England event...:realmad:


----------



## abbe

Yea I need an update. Should the plow go on the truck sunday?


----------



## sno commander

i heard that its tracking closer than expected. depends on the temps, they look a litttle warmer than id like to see, but seems like we have to keep a close eye on his one.


----------



## mansf123

I dont know about everyone else but im ready for another snow storm. The 2 weeks off was great but im itching for some snow now.


----------



## camaro 77

I am ready for a storm I'm have withdrawals


----------



## timmy1

It's the mid winter "Lull".

Seems like we get one every year, two weeks of nothing.


----------



## sno commander

the updated forecast looks better than the one this morning
i hope we get something im itching for some snow


----------



## mansf123

im still going with 6 inches or more for alot of southern new england


----------



## 97S104x4

all i heard is rain for RI


----------



## mansf123

It may start as rain but then will turn to snow as cold air is drawn in. 6-10 inches in the interior and 4-6 along the coast. Dont forget this will bed heavy snow, not fluffy stuff. This storm reminds me of the april fools blizzard...


----------



## fordpsd

mansf123;961020 said:


> It may start as rain but then will turn to snow as cold air is drawn in. 6-10 inches in the interior and 4-6 along the coast. Dont forget this will bed heavy snow, not fluffy stuff. This storm reminds me of the april fools blizzard...


Hope your right about this one. But im going to wait until saturday and see what their saying before i get my hopes up.


----------



## abbe

fordpsd;961030 said:


> Hope your right about this one. But im going to wait until saturday and see what their saying before i get my hopes up.


dont bother chooch it aint gunnna snow...... we live in the wrong part of the northeast man. maybe my c clamp fix will make it thru the season at this rate


----------



## mansf123

pete bouchard just said 4-8 for all of southern new england


----------



## fordpsd

abbe;961053 said:


> dont bother chooch it aint gunnna snow...... we live in the wrong part of the northeast man. maybe my c clamp fix will make it thru the season at this rate


lol sure isn't going to come off with the plow sitting in the driveway.


----------



## abbe

Got that right only thing I gotta worry about is someone yanking it...round here who know. Nvm up in your neighboorhood. If they look like they don't belong...you know the rest... Now figure out if were getting snow


----------



## FordFisherman

Central/Northwest Mass. on north might do OK with this one. Looks like rain for everyone South/East of Worcester.


----------



## mansf123

It may start as rain but switch to snow for everyone but capecod. look for close to a foot northern ma and 4-8 of wet snow south of the masspike. This thing is loaded with water and will drop 2.5 inches of water so if we can get the cold air to hang on or this storm can create its own watch out..... this looks very similar to the april fools storm in 1997


----------



## FordFisherman

Well that's the problem in a nutshell- the northern stream is locking the cold air too far north due to the clipper low. It would have to really bomb out to generate enough cold air for a good snow event. We may see a little on the back side but generally NNE should see the best snow. Believe me, I hope I'm wrong, I could use another push. And you're right, it'll be the classic concrete snow for whoever gets it.


----------



## AC2717

2-4 in boston channel 7 says, Worcester to NH boarder and Northeast 4-8


----------



## FordFisherman

AC2717;961890 said:


> 2-4 in boston channel 7 says, Worcester to NH boarder and Northeast 4-8


Looking at the latest model info that sounds like a good forecast. It'll probably change as we get closer- you guys in Mass better keep an eye on this one...


----------



## mycirus

I just hope the 4-8 creeps down to the Cape a little more. 4 is perfect.


----------



## 97S104x4

all i heard is RI is all rain, maybe a chance of mix after 12 am, no accumulation


----------



## MOWBIZZ

AC2717;961890 said:


> 2-4 in boston channel 7 says, Worcester to NH boarder and Northeast 4-8


Woo hoo! 

I wonder who the NH "boarder" is??? And...does he even care if it snows???


----------



## fordpsd

Might be to warm for enough snow here in RI. Hopefully things will change before the storm hits, really would like to get out their and make some $$$$


----------



## pats plowing

Jan 16 - Are all the above posts talking about Jan 18/Sunday night. NOAA says we might get 1-2 inches. Is there really places going to get 4-8"??


----------



## timmy1

After this one goes by, another snow/mix system coming in Thursday.


----------



## mansf123

I really hope we get plowable snow tommorow night..... its been 2 weeks since ive been out plowing. I have a funny feeling about this storm. We shall see.


----------



## GSullivan

I'm with you Mansf,It seems like the storms just went bust.There is still a whole lot of winter left though.I'm ready for a WHOPPER of a storm whenever that may be!:realmad:


----------



## WingPlow

winter is a long way from over guys

this is typical january weather..in a few days it'll look like this warm weather was never here


----------



## abbe

Yea but I need cash now


----------



## mansf123

this storm tommorow is a monster. if one thing changes slightly we will be buried in over a foot of snow. Ive learned never trust the meteroligists. They have been pretty good this year but i think its time for them to blow a forecast.


----------



## mansf123

just saw the weather and looks like we will be very busy this weekend


----------



## mansf123

meant to say *week*


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;963038 said:


> meant to say *week*


   So happy to hear it! I'm in need of some truck repairs. Shocks and stuff. This weather is coming at a good time.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

CT to get mostly rain [email protected]*^&$($Y&%!


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks to be heading slightly more south and east than what they forecast last night- N. CT and Mass be ready...


----------



## plowmaster07

For the Ashburnham, Gardner, Leominster area. As of 7:00am. NOAA is calling for 6"-10" tonight, and an additional 1"-3" tomorrow until mid morning. NECN is calling for about 10" potientally higher in some areas. 

But if they are forecasting it to be just over a foot. That means I'm making 2 trips!!! 

Stay safe out there!
Aaron

P.S. So is accuweather.com barley giving us any information on this upcoming storm? Or am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## bgingras

plowmaster07;963497 said:


> For the Ashburnham, Gardner, Leominster area. As of 7:00am. NOAA is calling for 6"-10" tonight, and an additional 1"-3" tomorrow until mid morning. NECN is calling for about 10" potientally higher in some areas.
> 
> But if they are forecasting it to be just over a foot. That means I'm making 2 trips!!!


Could use a good storm over 12" here, real money maker!


----------



## FordFisherman

Don't let it pile up- gonna be real wet and heavy.


----------



## mansf123

im sticking with my forecast from a few days ago. im thinking mostly snow from plymoth north. could be a situation where the radar shoes rain but its actually wet snow. im saying 4-8 in the foxboro area with 6-10 north of the pike, 2-4 near plymouth and not much at all south of the canal. ill prob be way off but i have that feeling and its been there sonce last tuesday


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like we are screwed down in my area. I hope we get something.I need the work.


----------



## SnowPro93

FordFisherman;963507 said:


> Don't let it pile up- gonna be real wet and heavy.


He's right boys this is going to be one of those storms where your out start to finish...or at least I will be...looking like anywhere from 4-10" in the Worcester Hills...be safe out there everyone!


----------



## bgingras

SnowPro93;963565 said:


> He's right boys this is going to be one of those storms where your out start to finish...or at least I will be...looking like anywhere from 4-10" in the Worcester Hills...be safe out there everyone!


That's the plan. Hook up before dark and hit it at 4-5"


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;963552 said:


> Looks like we are screwed down in my area. I hope we get something.I need the work.


Looks like it's a 500+AMSL storm...They are forecasting 5-9" in areas 500+ and 1-2" down around 250.

I'm at 600AMSL here and about half of my accounts are 500+ the other half are around 250AMSL.


----------



## brfootball45

im hoping the south shore gets enough to go out, i could use the money, anyone hear the latest?


----------



## mansf123

this one is hard to call because it looks like a rainstorm for everyone but once the storm getts going it will make it own cold air. wbz4 has a blog i follow and they have very good information and unlike the other sites this one is updated very frequently.


----------



## brfootball45

im not sure if im going to hook up, i plow in whitman but it looks like this storm is trending to be on the warmer side


----------



## mansf123

it could be a busted forecast either way. ........ if it never changes over we get nothing........ but on the other hand it could change over faster and we get hammered. This has blown forecast all over it


----------



## brfootball45

this is true


----------



## brfootball45

i was reading on wbz4 weather blog and the people on there were saying that storm has shifted south 100 miles

http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


----------



## mansf123

yea and im already seeing the temps come down alittle. I find that blog very helpful because there are people constantly talking about latest info and model runs. Plow is on..... just a waiting game now


----------



## mansf123

temps are dropping very fast.... here in foxboro down from 42 too 35. This is looking better and better for a change over


----------



## fordpsd

mansf123;963844 said:


> temps are dropping very fast.... here in foxboro down from 42 too 35. This is looking better and better for a change over


I wish that would happen down here in RI. But right now looks like at most we will pick up an inch in my area, not enough to get out and do anything.


----------



## WingPlow

its already down to 31 here with the first flakes flying.......payup


----------



## mansf123

sleet mixing in with rain here in foxboro


----------



## brfootball45

lets hope this changes to more snow for the areas


----------



## mansf123

radar is showing snow and mix creeping closer to the coast. If it starts snowing by 10pm ill be happy anything before that is a bonus


----------



## brfootball45

any word on accumulation or has it stayed the same


----------



## mansf123

im waiting to see the nws services update


----------



## brfootball45

okay keep us posted


----------



## plowmaster07

Cloudy skies up in Ashburnham. No rain/ snow yet. I'll keep us in the loop.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

NWS forecast discussion has been updated to show a little less accumulation, at least here on the South Shore. Up to an inch overnight and not much more during the day tomorrow.


----------



## mansf123

i think we will have to just let this play out. Is anyone seeing snow yet?


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;963932 said:


> i think we will have to just let this play out. Is anyone seeing snow yet?


Still nothing in Ashburnham


----------



## cfdeng7

snowy mix in Cheshire Ct coating on everything


----------



## threeleaf

sleet and a little snow in plymouth CT just about a half inch so far
Allen


----------



## GSullivan

Its raining pretty hard right now down in Falmouth on the Cape.


----------



## mjlawncare

1/2 inch of snow so far in wolcott snow sleet mix


----------



## plowmaster07

Just started snowing in Ashburnham. Probably about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## bgingras

raining here in Leominster...plow hooked up, fueled up, route sheets printed, ready to roll...we need it change over


----------



## brfootball45

just raining here in marshfield, doesnt look like it will changeover


----------



## Bostonyj7

Warm and rain in Danvers at 6:50pm


----------



## 97S104x4

Nothing but rain so far in RI


----------



## mansf123

This batcg of precip is not the actual storm.... that will move in around midnight. Rain here in foxboro but they are the raindrops that almost look like wet snowflakes so it could be a back and fourth situation until a complete changeover after midnight.


----------



## AC2717

mixed bag in Norwood MA right now


----------



## Brad Ent

Rain 7:25PM Tolland County CT


----------



## mansf123

just talked with my cousin and he said its snowing in dedham which is south of boston. Radar seems to back that up with the snow line collapsing south and east.


----------



## SnowPro93

Snowing here in the Worcester Hills....coating


----------



## Santry426

rain in weymouth


----------



## amscapes03

light rain, 36 degrees in Groveland/Georgetown, MA.


----------



## brfootball45

still nothing steady rain in Marshfield


----------



## FGZ

Steady rain in Hamilton, 37ish


----------



## Richard Rogers

38 in Medfield with heavy rain


----------



## chcav1218

rainrainrain. forgot to buy gas on the way home :crying:.


----------



## bchurch05

2 in so far in barrington NH


----------



## MOWBIZZ

bchurch05;964293 said:


> 2 in so far in barrington NH


I guess it's coming! Still rain and 37* here on the MA/NH line in Salem...


----------



## timmy1

36 and heavy rain here.

I was in west Hartford (Simsbury) at 5PM and it was snowing. Drove right out of the snow into rain just west of Hartford. Rain all the way here.


----------



## mansf123

snow line finally starting to collapse southward. lets hope this trend continues


----------



## brfootball45

not sure if i should put the blade on


----------



## mansf123

finaly starting to snow here in foxboro. I think the snow will continue to expand south andd be around plymouth by 6am. There is still alot of heavy precip to go through so could be interesting the next few hours. Anyone up north getting ready to go out and plow yet?


----------



## v-plower

West Springfield it is mix of rain and a light coating of snow. Its a slushy mess out there!
Looking at the weather map it looks like we're going to be getting more rain in the springfield area and then change over to snow. Or not.

Oh well I'm going back to bed.


----------



## FGZ

Hamilton is at 2" on my doorstep, but I'm checking some danvers/beverly amounts before I go since hamilton has been in a bit of a pocket in prev storms


----------



## plowmaster07

about 3-4" in Ashburnham. Time to go open people up! Be back later.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Still not even 3 " in Salem/Methuen area as of 5:30 AM. Snowing moderately, heavy and blowing. Town plows have only pushed up an 8 inch windrow at the end of my driveway...
Last report I saw has the snow winding down by "noonish" (hard to believe this is going to dump a foot right now...)

Can't really go out yet! Checking again at 7AM...Have fun out there!


----------



## mansf123

woke up to RAIN but i like the radar, look for rain to become heavy snow within the next hour around the south shore.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Heavy icy slush balls falling right now in Pembroke. No accumulation. I think I won't need to hook up the plow today.


----------



## GSullivan

Nothing but rain and lots of wind here on the Cape.Maybe we'll be lucky enough to catch the next one!


----------



## abbe

pure fawwkin rain in RI


----------



## quigleysiding

Anybody know how much snow in Southborough area. How are the roads there.


----------



## fisher guy

just got back 3-4 inches salisbury seabrook area slushy concrete mess but made money overall so im happy windshield wiper motor went out again second year in a row and 4x4 acting up on personal truck so glad im in a company truck for the rest of the season i gotta admit collin from merrimack mill/terra lawn's gmc dump is a pretty good pusher


----------



## AC2717

yeah today sucked, lost a customer, but gained another one, a better one. The one I lost had one of those driveways with the grass inbetween the tire paths and very tight, not to mention the grass was humped in the middle, should have never taken the account. Said I was not cleaning it good enough even with the snow blower going downt he tire paths after using the plow. so she was canceling services, first one in 15 years, so you tell me. Still owes me fore the January 2nd/3rd storm and this one. I will have to try and collect now, se shall see what happens


----------



## GSullivan

AC2717,I know what you mean about not taking a job.Last year I took on 2 private driveways to help a friend out.They were both gravel and I pushed some gravel up to the back of both driveways.He had to go back in the spring and hand rake the stone out.Pain in the*#!.


----------



## knpc

I plowed about 3'' in Framingham and maybe 4'' in Sudbury. Wet heavy slushy crap, but it was good to get out again. Had about 1'' in Randolph when I got home.


----------



## plowmaster07

I went out this am around 3:30. Then went out at 10:30pm and ended around 6:30pm. It was a really good storm. About 6" total. It was heavy and wet. But once you started pushing, it sure piled nicely. 

AND- I didn't break anything, didn't hit anything, only forgot to shovel one walk. (By the time the customer called me about it, they already did it). So this makes for a really good storm. 

Anyone else get enough to plow?


----------



## trycyber

plowmaster07;965482 said:


> I went out this am around 3:30. Then went out at 10:30pm and ended around 6:30pm. It was a really good storm. About 6" total. It was heavy and wet. But once you started pushing, it sure piled nicely.
> 
> AND- I didn't break anything, didn't hit anything, only forgot to shovel one walk. (By the time the customer called me about it, they already did it). So this makes for a really good storm.
> 
> Anyone else get enough to plow?


We got about 6 - 8 of heavy stuff, greasy crap, but good day except took pictures and dropped camera somewhere when snowblowing sidewalk...LOL!


----------



## ss502gmc

Got about 1.5" slush in Bridgewater. It sucked but was able to squeegy one lot so it dont freeze over. Ugghhh. I need SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## timmy1

abbe;964675 said:


> pure fawwkin rain in RI


That's funny, I had nothing but Effing rain here.


----------



## Luppy

Got less than the 3" trigger I've got set with my customers (resi's) but half
a dozen of them called and wanted me to plow. Blade has been on since
the last storm so I went and did them. A little cash is better than nothing
but YES we need some snow!

Oh and I don't know who the king putz is who calls the shots in Randolph but
around 2pm they sanded on top of the 2" snow on the side streets and
then approx. two hours later they sent the plows out and they proceeded to plow
away all the sand.


----------



## plowmaster07

Ok so the real question is! Are we going to have enough to plow tomorrow? I'm hear 1-3" for the Ashburnham/ Gardner area. Any one care to elaborate?


----------



## knpc

Misunderstood your post Luppy. Your right they seem to do a terrible job with snow removal here in randolph. A storm like this my street probably won't get plowed, they will just do a half ass job sanding it the day after.


----------



## plowmaster07

Luppy;965640 said:


> Got less than the 3" trigger I've got set with my customers (resi's) but half
> a dozen of them called and wanted me to plow. Blade has been on since
> the last storm so I went and did them. A little cash is better than nothing
> but YES we need some snow!
> 
> *Oh and I don't know who the king putz is who calls the shots in Randolph but
> around 2pm they sanded on top of the 2" snow on the side streets and
> then approx. two hours later they sent the plows out and they proceeded to plow
> away all the sand*.


Some really smart fella that thinks that he doesn't need to follow the weather to control the road conditions. :laughing:


----------



## AC2717

Yeah although it sucked, did make money and did not break anything, but was really hard to scrape up all the way to pavement in the driveways, sent a note to the customer to let them know we tried our best to get it up,

Like I sad lost a customer, but gained, what I think, a better one.

This was in Norwood area, well West Roxbury part of Boston, we got 3 to 4 heavy wet cement type, moved some down a driveway and then turned to push it off to teh side, and had to give it some umph!! to get it moving.


----------



## plowmaster07

AC2717;965678 said:


> Yeah although it sucked, did make money and did not break anything, but was really hard to scrape up all the way to pavement in the driveways, sent a note to the customer to let them know we tried our best to get it up,
> 
> Like I sad lost a customer, but gained, what I think, a better one.
> 
> This was in Norwood area, well West Roxbury part of Boston, we got 3 to 4 heavy wet cement type, *moved some down a driveway and then turned to push it off to teh side, and had to give it some umph!! to get it moving*.


Yeah, the trucks earned their keep today. lol. I know that my beast knew she was working today.


----------



## ss502gmc

Tax dollars at work!!


----------



## brfootball45

another storm for friday?


----------



## AC2717

looks like it could be a good one if the high gets out of here

Hopefully the piles melt a little from yesterdays thing, they are giant water/ice mounds that are not being moved anywhere


----------



## Bostonyj7

Plowed 18 hours last night , and 4 for me. Heavy and wet, even for my truck. 

Godd, I love the snow


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Snowing again and at a good clip too... maybe another inch out there..


----------



## Bostonyj7

Called in again at 11:15. 

"Time to get back to work" He said


----------



## mansf123

snowing pretty good now with big fat flakes. waiting for the call....


----------



## PORTER 05

got about 1/2 inch , snowing pritty good here, if this go's for another 3-5 hrs we will have 1-2 inches! That'll be enough to scrap 2 dozen and the lots!!


----------



## plowmaster07

We are right on the border of the 1-2" mark. Which I truly hate. lol. I may call around to the customers to get an idea if I need to go do them. I can't tell.:realmad:


----------



## timmy1

For thursday night...

IT LOOKS LIKE THE WORST CASE SCENARIO WOULD BE FOR A BORDERLINE
ADVSY SNOWFALL FOR CT/RI AND SE MA BUT MOST LIKELY SCENARIO IS THIS
STORM IS A NEAR MISS. IF FURTHER NORTH SOLUTION DOES VERIFY THERE
WOULD ALSO BE SOME PTYPE ISSUES NEAR THE SOUTH COAST.


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;966719 said:


> For thursday night...
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE THE WORST CASE SCENARIO WOULD BE FOR A BORDERLINE
> ADVSY SNOWFALL FOR CT/RI AND SE MA BUT MOST LIKELY SCENARIO IS THIS
> STORM IS A NEAR MISS. IF FURTHER NORTH SOLUTION DOES VERIFY THERE
> WOULD ALSO BE SOME PTYPE ISSUES NEAR THE SOUTH COAST.


Thank you Tim. Now you just made me depressed. :waving::laughing:

j/k


----------



## mansf123

just got home from about 6 hours of plowing......not a bad little storm. crossing my fingers for something friday. yesterdays storm was a dissapointment for the south shore


----------



## AC2717

mansf123;967205 said:


> just got home from about 6 hours of plowing......not a bad little storm. crossing my fingers for something friday. yesterdays storm was a dissapointment for the south shore


plowing where?


----------



## mansf123

yesterday got 12 hours plowing on the south shore and today went up to lunnenburg. Ive resorted to chasing the snowxysport


----------



## AC2717

Mansf
I was going to say I am in Norwood and work around abouts in the area and there was no snow to be had here so.. where is this, but you made me feel good responding quick where, because I was starting to get nervous I have been watching the Senate election coverage all night and did not bother to look out the window


----------



## mansf123

yeah nothing but rain around here. everyone that called me today sayed what the hell are you plowing when i told them i was out plowing. Up north it was coming down very hard but just to warm down here for snow


----------



## brfootball45

hopefully something good for the south shore on friday


----------



## mansf123

Its looking too far south but you know how that goes..... tmm morning they will be calling for a blizzard


----------



## brfootball45

all it needs is to move north a bit and we would be golden


----------



## FordFisherman

This one is not looking good for SNE. What a disappointing January.


----------



## mansf123

Everyone has been saying febuary is going to be very cold and snowy. god i hope that is right because i dont see muchg snow for the rest of january.


----------



## camaro 77

go the the farmersalmanac.com and read it has been pretty close so far and we could get alot in feb and march


----------



## mycirus

I hope so. I havent plowed since Jan 3rd. I need some cash flow.


----------



## DCL

farmers almanac has been close to dead nuts thusfar and it does show signs of hope in February.


----------



## JTK324

So is there any chance of snow or anything in the near future?


----------



## FordFisherman

Possibly at the end of the month, but its long range forecasting. I don't believe that they can predict the weather with any accuracy outside of 72 hours from an event.


----------



## mansf123

Dont let this upcoming weather fool you... after the rain storm monday temps go downhill and it looks like a big storm is brewing for the end of next week. The farmers almanac is calling for a blizzard in febuary and they have been pretty damn close predicting this winter so far


----------



## FordFisherman

I haven't given up hope, plenty of winter left, but three weeks between storms is rough on the bank account.


----------



## brfootball45

A blizzard right now, im dying to go out, i havent plowed in like 3 weeks:crying:


----------



## mansf123

ive been out around 120 hours so far this year.... not bad but not great. Im hoping for a monster end to the winter.


----------



## JTK324

I have actually done more sanding/salting than plowing this year which is good enough for me but I am starting to get the itch to plow again....... Weather.com is saying rain monday of next week and then snow on friday but mansf I feel the same way as you talk to me 72 hours out


----------



## southshoreplow

Well at least we should all have clean trucks


----------



## DCL

Faith in February. I think the seasons are shifting a tad. Ice noticed over the last few years that it stays colder longer in the spring and warmer in the fall/ early winter. 

Anyone else noticed this? Or am I just BSing myself lol....


----------



## quigleysiding

Last year we only went out one time in feb


----------



## lawn king

I got 4 hours machine work last night, relocating snow @ a citizens bank. I was very happy to have at it, as january has been a big disappointment for south east massachusetts.


----------



## mansf123

We are going to get buried starting next week right through febuary. There is talk of big storm after big storm hitting us starting next friday. Id like to say im not getting excited yet but since january sucked im getting excited


----------



## fordpsd

Lets hope so, im getting bored with no snow.


----------



## sno commander

i hope we get something next week.


----------



## CTPlowman

hey mans its mike how accurate are you for next weeks storm lol


----------



## plowmaster07

sno commander;972602 said:


> i hope we get something next week.


X2! Like I said before. Just 4" please! lol


----------



## CTPlowman

I dont wanna see rain i wanna see snow has anyone heard of anything further for thurs-sat?


----------



## tiaquessa

they keep bouncing back between a storm, and some snow showers on Saturday.


----------



## sno commander

this is from channel 3 in ct 
There is a chance for a more significant storm by the start of next weekend. This storm will more likely be a snowmaker, with the colder temperatures and potential storm track to our south. At the very least, the last weekend of January will be very cold


----------



## CTPlowman

sno commander;973447 said:


> this is from channel 3 in ct
> There is a chance for a more significant storm by the start of next weekend. This storm will more likely be a snowmaker, with the colder temperatures and potential storm track to our south. At the very least, the last weekend of January will be very cold


is this def for the weekend?please let it be


----------



## mansf123

maybe some light snow thursday but thats more of hit and miss snow showers. the weekend storm potential is still there but it does not look to good for a big snow storm as of now. That could easily change though.


----------



## AC2717

Ahhh crap, of course the one weekend I wanted to take my daugher to NH to learn to ski.


----------



## CTPlowman

AC2717;973754 said:


> Ahhh crap, of course the one weekend I wanted to take my daugher to NH to learn to ski.


i was suppose to go to maine lol doesnt look like ill be going


----------



## mansf123

just looked at the latest models and looking better for saturday also seeing a few inches possible thursday night.


----------



## brfootball45

are they talking a big storm for the weekend?


----------



## mansf123

Its one of those storms some models have it missing us and some have it burying us in snow. Its a week away so im not very confident either way yet


----------



## CTPlowman

mansf123;973880 said:


> Its one of those storms some models have it missing us and some have it burying us in snow. Its a week away so im not very confident either way yet


mans ill give you 10 bux if you tell me ur right lol


----------



## CTPlowman

fellas get ur plows on looking like a severe snow plowing event friday into sat along the east coast including nyc southern ct and ri. I had customers calling me to go cut trees today from the wind storm


----------



## timmy1

A southern stream short wave over the plains and mississippi valley
will move eastward in aid in the development of sfc low pressure over
the southeast states friday. It remains to be seen how far north
this low pressure system will get. As of right now...the models are
in good agreement that southern new england will mainly get grazed by
this system...perhaps bringing a plowable snowfall to parts of rhode
island and southeastern mass over the weekend. We will continue to
monitor the trends in the data over the next several days as a
moderate snowfall for much of southern new england could occur.


----------



## CTPlowman

timmy you have ruin it dont ya lol


----------



## GSullivan

I was just on Accuweather.com and their forecast claims pretty much the same thing.Only it says the Southshore of Mass is also included for significant snowfall.I think its too early to pinpoint.


----------



## CTPlowman

ct guys get ur plows on gonna be a doosy


----------



## brfootball45

anything for the south shore? im praying haha


----------



## southshoreplow

Fox 25 says it is looking like the computer models say snow by Saturday


----------



## ColliganLands

everything im seeing says its going to miss us to the south so i guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## mansf123

if this was back in december i would be all excited thinking about this storm but now i dont get excited until a few days out. Im feeling better about at least something but we shall see. I feel bad for those who plow for towns because ik in my area they have only called out subs 2 mybe 3 times. I drive by the dpw in mansfield every storm and a bachoe and loader contractors own just sit there.... they went out once. Ive thought about plowing for a town but this year made me realize the extra few bucks an hour isnt worth it. the last storm we got a thick coating and i pushed for 15 hours....


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;975264 said:


> if this was back in december i would be all excited thinking about this storm but now i dont get excited until a few days out. Im feeling better about at least something but we shall see. I feel bad for those who plow for towns because ik in my area they have only called out subs 2 mybe 3 times. I drive by the dpw in mansfield every storm and a bachoe and loader contractors own just sit there.... they went out once. Ive thought about plowing for a town but this year made me realize the extra few bucks an hour isnt worth it. the last storm we got a thick coating and i pushed for 15 hours....


yea this year has sucked plowing for the town.. ive been out 3 time compared to i think it was 8 or 9 by this time last year.. luckily i still have residential accounts and a commercial lot i plow so its been working out alright.. this storm i hope is something but im getting sick of plowing driveways lol so i hope if its gonna hit us its enough to go out for the town


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah we only got out 3 times so far.I plow for the state and have two lots and some driveways.This year sucks.Last year we had a good Dec and Jan,but only one storm in Feb.Even if we get a good Feb we still won"see any $$ until The end of march.I need to get some seasonal jobs with 0 tolerance so the cash comes no matter what.


----------



## redsoxfan

*sat.*

im not picky i'll take a 3-4 inch strom on sat.


----------



## quigleysiding

Three or four would work for me.


----------



## tiaquessa

It's looking better and better. I don't want to jinx it though, like I used to do by putting on my plow before it started to snow.


----------



## mycirus

tiaquessa;975737 said:


> It's looking better and better. I don't want to jinx it though, like I used to do by putting on my plow before it started to snow.


I still havent taken mine off from the last time it was supposed to snow. My truck has been sitting for a week and a half almost. I might take it off today though so we are sure to get slammed saturday.


----------



## tiaquessa

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## dutchman

my truck is sitting since 01-04-2010


----------



## redsoxfan

*sat*

not looking good for mass maybe next time boys....


----------



## 97S104x4

hows it looking for RI?


----------



## tiaquessa

Now they're saying that the cold front might push the storm out to sea. We just can't win.


----------



## AC2717

everyone take their plows off until at least noon time on Saturday and will someone please be in the shop and also someone else not be prepared for the snow coming


----------



## DCL

i may just take all the plows off, cover them, make plans for the entire weekend, maybe even go on a trip or somthing.....all to not be prepared


----------



## tiaquessa

DCL;976460 said:


> i may just take all the plows off, cover them, make plans for the entire weekend, maybe even go on a trip or somthing.....all to not be prepared


That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## brfootball45

i was hoping for snow, guess not now..


----------



## mansf123

thursday looks like a bigger event than saturday now lol. thursday will have squalls with whiteout conditions and a quick 1-3. ill take it at this point and im holding onto hope for the weekend storm but im slowly taking plowing snow out of my weekend agenda


----------



## brfootball45

ya i wont be plowing the state only calls out when the sanders cant keep up


----------



## mansf123

u never know with that weekend storm.... but if come tmm night things look the same im going to throw in the towel. Lets not forget we live in new england and anything can happen.


----------



## brfootball45

yeah this is true lets pray to the snow gods haha


----------



## AC2717

Yeah I moved the ski trip to Sunday through Tuesday instead of Saturday through Monday, did that yesterday morning around 10am and then at noon time find out that it is like a 90% chance it is not coming near us at all. Although I have to take an extra day off of work (have plenty of time) i did save $45 on the hotel room and some on lift tickets so ok i guess, but still would of loved to go up there with all cash in the pocket instead of hitting the atm


----------



## brfootball45

looks to be nothing for thurs and this weekend


----------



## dutchman

ctplowman;975067 said:


> ct guys get ur plows on gonna be a doosy


what do you mean doosy:d


----------



## mansf123

You know its slow when we get excited about snow squalls. Im throwing the plow on now because they are saying 1-3 inches. I remember snow squalls years ago dropping 4-5 inches in 3 hours.


----------



## 97S104x4

still hearing nothing for RI


----------



## DCL

negative for RI


----------



## dcl25

Hope its not true but its starting to shape up like last winter:realmad:


----------



## sno commander

id take last winter over this year. ive only plowed 3 times and salted maybe 6. i dont think ive seen a foot of snow yet this year. looks like we got the shaft for the weekend storm. :realmad:


----------



## mansf123

If this month isnt snowy im putting this winter in the bad category. If we can get a few good storms this month and next it will be a good but not great winter. As far as tommorow goes Ri should get some snow. These squalls are going to be very intense.


----------



## CTPlowman

im hearing that im hearing for se ct 2 inches they will be powerful


----------



## FGZ

Its a good enough year for me, this is the only after-hours work I have and it has covered the heating bill so far. I can't ask for much more than that


----------



## Nolimit124

yeah i'm hoping for some snow there saying after 3pm tommorow here in MA is when the snow is going to hit. They say in some areas its going to be white out conditions.


----------



## mansf123

looks like a nice area of snow out near chicago on radar


----------



## brfootball45

how much snow tomorrow?


----------



## dutchman

maybe I can do a few driveways


----------



## JustinD

Nothing going to happen here........................:angry:


----------



## dutchman

nobody talked about snow here either but it is coming down pretty good


----------



## JustinD

That would be nice if they were wrong in our favor!!!!


----------



## CTPlowman

they still couldnt get it it right lol got called in at 10 ummm lol coming down like a hell


----------



## dchr

For once they got it wrong in a good way. Just stopped in to check the radar-coming down good here since around 7. Went out and hit the commercials once already-hoping we get at least 2 inches out of it so we can hit the drives also. This pretty much caught everyone by suprise-the hospital across the street from the doctors office I plow hasn't been touched along with the office building next to another doctors office I do. Thankfully was ready for it--. Hope it keeps going!


----------



## linckeil

don't forget its going to be a high only in the 20s for the next few days, so whatever is still on the ground tonight will be there for a while. so even if you're on the fence with the trigger amount, think about the next few days.


----------



## CTPlowman

Look out fellas looks like its gonna flash freeze in the next few hours so start salting


----------



## mansf123

Looks like an impressive line of squalls will be coming throough around 5pm.


----------



## dchr

linckeil;978188 said:


> don't forget its going to be a high only in the 20s for the next few days, so whatever is still on the ground tonight will be there for a while. so even if you're on the fence with the trigger amount, think about the next few days.


Good advice and just got back in from doing all the drives just for that reason-had a little sun,started to melt in spots and everything would have frozen that way for at least a couple of days. Looks like it's starting to come down again here-gonna take a little break than head back out to clean up the commercials once there closed for the day and salt the hell out of them-I could feel the temp starting to drop (at least it feels like it).
Hope everyone had/has a safe and profitable event!


----------



## mansf123

they are saying whiteouts around 6 oclock... we will see


----------



## dcl25

Put the sander back in the truck just in case still not getting my hopes up.


----------



## CTPlowman

goign back out it looks like saying north stonington by 6 pm with 2 inches coming oh boy


----------



## mansf123

i have a friend in western ma and he just said that snow squall was the hardest he has ever seen it snow. my plows on just a matter of time


----------



## CTPlowman

im gonna say no snow next tues or wed lmmfao


----------



## FordFisherman

Today was a nice surprise- got a full push in. Everything was down to bare pavement this afternoon with the sun breaking thru. Those squalls just put down a quick inch here as well; whiteout for around 45 minutes.


----------



## SnowPro93

Here in the Worcester Hills i'd say we got 3"+ easily on the ground still snowing a little bit head out around 11pm-midnight and clean them all up


----------



## Santry426

Had one pop through weymouth.....Not nearly enough for a blade. Some magic salt would knock it right down


----------



## CTPlowman

its snowing like i have never seen it before. just dumped a inch in like 10 min and still snowing like a basterd


----------



## DCL

...nada for RI...


----------



## GSullivan

Nothing down here on the Cape.ROBBED AGAIN:realmad:


----------



## abbe

What a sh*tty winter


----------



## tiaquessa

abbe;979216 said:


> What a sh*tty winter


You know- your right. Except for the Dec. storm, we really haven't had any measurable, significant snowstorms. Even January has been pretty mild if you think about it. Temps in the 30's and 40's. And now, the cold front that finally brings us back the cold air is so strong, that it pushes what could have been a great coastal storm to the south of us. This is such BS.


----------



## GSullivan

We still have 2 months of winter left and we do live in New England so lets not all jump off the bridge just yet.When its time I'll be the first one to jump!!!!!


----------



## abbe

Well said tiaquessa. I'm just sick of looking at my plow in the driveway making me zero, as in none, goose egg, dollars. I'm about ready to sell the damn thing because it looks like a ******* lawn ornament since it hasn't moved in a month


----------



## AC2717

Abbe
I will buy it for a $1 lol


----------



## abbe

Only if you pickup....haha jk


----------



## CTPlowman

i called it NO SNOW FOR TUESDAY AND WED


----------



## AC2717

I live in MA, and used to live in RI, I will drown down and pick it up, cash in hand. I can be there by noon!


----------



## abbe

Lol sure. I still got a little hope I guess. If nothing else is in the works I'm gunna pull the plow in the garage and give it another coat of paint. I only got one coat on before we got the first storm this year.


----------



## DCL

yeah, its not lookin so good....


----------



## AC2717

DAm it, this should be coming here
http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...rm-wallops-plains-takes-aim-at-south/19337128
Dam High Pressure


----------



## camaro 77

if your are going to put a second coat of paint on it I will buy it for a few bucks


----------



## abbe

Yeah what's a 8.6 ezvee in good shape no rot worth to you guys? Lol not enough I bet


----------



## camaro 77

I told you a few buck


----------



## timmy1

In a nutshell, if you live in SNE and count on it to snow for income, you are doomed. If we start out with the mentality that every storm is a bonus, we won't be heartbroken if it doesn't snow.

Canada or northern new england, different story.


----------



## FGZ

Bonus, good way to look at it if you can afford it


----------



## quigleysiding

I could use a few big bonus"s in February:laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Hang in there guys- this winter's far from over. Not the "epic" snow amounts they advertised in the fall but I can remember winter seasons much worse than this as far as plowing is concerned. You can never count on snow.


----------



## DCL

timmy1;980111 said:


> In a nutshell, if you live in SNE and count on it to snow for income, you are doomed. If we start out with the mentality that every storm is a bonus, we won't be heartbroken if it doesn't snow.
> 
> Canada or northern new england, different story.


Thats exactly it! If you live in southern new england and rely on snow for your only winter income, thats just stupid. You know the weather is hit or miss, why rely on it??

Granted, I could also use a few bonuses in February lol but it is what it is...


----------



## tiaquessa

Have you looked at the radar this morning. The snow is so damn close. It even smells like snow outside. It seems like it wants to creep up farther north, but it's having a hard time.


----------



## mansf123

lets not forget febuary has not even started yet. No need to throw this winter down the toilet yet. If in 3 weeks we dont get some snow then we can talk like that.


----------



## mansf123

i just looked at the radar and your right it almost looks like its coming right at us. wouldnt it be funny if it came in and gave us some snow.


----------



## mycirus

Dont get my hopes up. I just checked weather.com radar and it does seem to come north more. Also if you hit future it hits long island by 10 tonight. I am gonna watch it but wont believe it until I see it. I would love for them to be wrong and get nailed.


----------



## mansf123

idk it just seems like its coming straight for us. i know its probaly not going to come much more north but you never know around here.


----------



## tiaquessa

This radar is killing me. Come on, it's so close!!!


----------



## timmy1

That radar is teasing us...

I think the high pressure to the north is whats squeezing it to the east. Looks like it's gonna graze long island and head out to sea. 

I could smell it in the air too walking around outside a few hours ago.


----------



## brfootball45

hopefully magic happens and the storms moves up lol


----------



## backupbuddy

*?*



mansf123;980613 said:


> idk it just seems like its coming straight for us. i know its probaly not going to come much more north but you never know around here.


this is probably going to sound like a stupid question but are you from mansfield? If so where abouts.


----------



## 02powerstroke

wow I had not looked at the radar its really close to the cape huh? damn I could use the $$ right now.


----------



## backupbuddy

02powerstroke;981158 said:


> wow I had not looked at the radar its really close to the cape huh? damn I could use the $$ right now.


NECN just said maybe an inch on Nantucket but who knows they've been wrong before.


----------



## chrisby316

so looking like a crappy little storm midweek and then a possible monster nor easter at weeks end? anyone else hearing the same?


----------



## dchr

Chrisby--heard exactly the same this morning-couple of the weather sites are already wavering on the weekend storm. We will just have to wait and see and pray to the snow gods


----------



## DCL

Ill take both.


----------



## mansf123

Backup buddy...... yes i grew up in mansfield, on the east side of town. Near flint farm


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;981987 said:


> Backup buddy...... yes i grew up in mansfield, on the east side of town. Near flint farm


You still live in mansfield? I live over off of mirimichi st in plainville just over the foxboro line


----------



## mansf123

yeah i still live there..... Not a bad town to live in


----------



## timmy1

Saturday and sunday...
Low confidence forecast on timing and track of another southern
stream low pressure system. A lot of factors will come into play
whether or not this system tracks up the coast or goes out to sea.
Its way to early to make a call on this system right now and subtle
changes in the models can make huge differences on the track. The
individual gfs ensembles members are also showing large spreads in
the track which can certainly be expected at this point.

The main idea is that there is potential for a decent winter storm
here sometime next weekend. However...it just as easily could pass
harmlessly out to sea. It will probably be at least another 48 to
72 hours until confidence in either solution increases
significantly. For now will just have to run with low chance pops
all weekend and see how the models evolve over the next few days.


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;982214 said:


> yeah i still live there..... Not a bad town to live in


Hey do you do anything in the industrial park?


----------



## mansf123

I do the stop and shop which is right near the industrial park...


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;982308 said:


> I do the stop and shop which is right near the industrial park...


Ya I do a business off oxford rd. If we ever get any snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

Nice... there saying a few inches wednesday. I sure as hell hope so because its been a slow month


----------



## Luppy

Been praying and doing my snow dance for a couple weeks now.
This sucks.


----------



## lawn king

This has got to change, too slow for too long! Time for mother nature to gear up and let us have it!


----------



## JustinD

I heard something on the news this morning about a mid week event, anyone have any more info??


----------



## tiaquessa

Yeah- a chance of light snow or snow showers late Tues. night into Wed. morning. The storm for this weekend is way too far away for them to forecast. We'll have to wait until Thursday or Friday for that one.


----------



## mansf123

Does not look like more than a few inches max wednesday. Lets hope for 3 inches.... ill take that all day.


----------



## GSullivan

Anybody hear anything for southeast or the cape?Probably too soon to tell.


----------



## Santry426

4:30 WHDH news said no accumulation wed. Quite and cool weathe pattern


----------



## brfootball45

potential for a monster of a storm this weekend


----------



## mansf123

I bet we get alittle more snow wednesday than they are saying.


----------



## backupbuddy

I think we all need to move down south if we want to plow any snow LOL.


----------



## timmy1

Bulk of 12z model guidance continue to track coastal storm over the
mid atlc states fri well south of new england sat. However the 12z
ecmwf and 12z ggem offer a more northwest track with precip shield
reaching ct/ri and southeast ma. Dilemma here is how far
west/southwest does polar vortex over atlantic canada retrograde? The
large scale flow across na does suggest a close call here in southern
new england...as building ridge over the rockies would support a
sharpening eastern us trof. In addition...polar vortex retrograding
into southwest quebec would support backing the mid level flow along
the eastern seaboard yielding a storm track farther to the northwest.
However we also have to respect the degree of high latitude blocking
this winter so far and also progged for this weekend...which would
support a more suppressed storm track. Nevertheless enough spread
among the guid to include low chance pops across ct/ri and southeast
ma.


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 2009-2010*

just me but think it s over before it really even started looked at the 15 day and not even a mention of snow excpect for tomorrow:realmad:


----------



## BSDeality

redsoxfan;983957 said:


> just me but think it s over before it really even started looked at the 15 day and not even a mention of snow excpect for tomorrow:realmad:


seriously? there are some slow times for sure, but it ain't over yet!

I'm going on vacation next week so it will snow then.


----------



## JCPM

forcast here in central CT shows maybe a dusting to an inch tonight and Saturday's storm staying to far south to effect us. I need a good February to show my wife that it WAS worth buying a push box this year.


----------



## mansf123

radar has snow on it but i dont think it is actually reaching the ground....


----------



## ColliganLands

not here. its still sunny out.. all theyre calling for is a dusting tonight into tomorrow am then saturdays storm is supposed to go south again


----------



## brfootball45

saturdays storm has shifted north according to the latest GFS so its looking a little bit better for this weekend


----------



## mansf123

Thats all they are saying is a dusting tonight? that sucks


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;984314 said:


> Thats all they are saying is a dusting tonight? that sucks


thats what channel 7 said this am and necn said it again at 12
the noaa website says the same thing also
i guess we hae to wait and see like always but its not looking so good right now


----------



## mansf123

yeah looks like we need to hope for a blown forecast.... i need to go out plowing soon or im going to go nuts..


----------



## CTPlowman

i see white stuff falling from the sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColliganLands

mansf123;984330 said:


> yeah looks like we need to hope for a blown forecast.... i need to go out plowing soon or im going to go nuts..


yeah we do i guess... i am already going crazy so anytime it wants to snow enough to actually plow it would be awesome lol


----------



## mansf123

ct plowman..... did it just start snowing?


----------



## CTPlowman

ya its light but the radar is covered and im hearing very good things for sat storm mans what hvae you heard?


----------



## mansf123

I havent been able to watch any news casts but my buddy told mehe heard its starting to trend north. My fingers are crossed because if we get that storm up here its going to be a monster.


----------



## CTPlowman

i just got back into town from snowmobliling and i heard at first it wasnt gonna hit but now im hearing a dead on hit but who knows


----------



## mansf123

I wouldnt mind a nice easy push tonight and a monster storm saturday... time will tell


----------



## CTPlowman

wheres timmy when you need him lol


----------



## WingPlow

the flakes are flying up here...

looks good for a 1-2 inch deal overnight into rush hour


----------



## kattoom125

Hey Guys, Dont worry its going to snow now. While i was out salting last thursday the motor in my one ton chevy decided to explode... can't get a motor till friday.... Just what the Doctor ordered


----------



## 97S104x4

i really hope it does!! how much is expected? what is expected for sat / sunday?


----------



## DCL

Im still seeing a dusting, maybe 1/2 inch for tonight and a chance of a storm for saterday.


----------



## mansf123

getting mixed opionions for the snow tonight..... channel 7 insists we will only see a flurry but necn said 1-2.


----------



## CTPlowman

anyone hear anymore info for sat storm?


----------



## Santry426

Accuweathe show's nothing this weekend. Maybe some snow next wednesday


----------



## dchr

CTPlowman;984474 said:


> anyone hear anymore info for sat storm?


Mostly cloudy with occasional light snow with little to no accumulation is the latest I heard:realmad:


----------



## CTPlowman

then why am i hearing accumulations for southern ct and li wtf


----------



## CTPlowman

this is what accu says


----------



## mansf123

After looking at everything im pretty confident we will get hit hard in southern new england. Slowly over the next few days tv meteroligists will start upping there snow amounts for saturday. This storm is so strong it will bust right through high preassure.


----------



## CTPlowman

mansf123;984511 said:


> After looking at everything im pretty confident we will get hit hard in southern new england. Slowly over the next few days tv meteroligists will start upping there snow amounts for saturday. This storm is so strong it will bust right through high preassure.


how confident are you lol


----------



## dutchman

I don't think I would put money on it


----------



## 97S104x4

i just heard nothing for ri for tomorrow and sat. WTF!


----------



## CTPlowman

channel 8 in ct said it has a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjlawncare

just heard on nbc sat is looking better lets keep are fingers crossed


----------



## mansf123

Im going with 75 percent chance of someone coming away with at least 6 inches in sne. I was wrong last time but im feeling good with those odds for saturday


----------



## southshoreplow

Mans channel 7 says saturday is looking like plowable snow for us payup


----------



## burlingtonplow

southshoreplow;984578 said:


> Mans channel 7 says saturday is looking like plowable snow for us payup


What is mans channel 7


----------



## backupbuddy

thats what I just heard possible 6" for sat


----------



## burlingtonplow

From Pete Bouchard channel 7 Boston

Lots of buzz around the weekend forecast. MAJOR storm will be nearby, but I'm not sold on a direct hit. That said, there will likely be some accumulation - even plowable - by Saturday night.


----------



## wolfmobile8

whdh, wbz, and channel 5 said that there is going to be snow on saturday. it doesn't look like it's going to miss this time. Guess will just have to wait and see what happens. I hope we get burried with snow.


----------



## CTPlowman

im getting new info as i type this hearing from cdot weather dispatch a potent storm is on the horizon for friday night into sat morning. Snow accumulations as of right now will be on the moderate side but nothing like the blizzard in December as of now. A slight track to the north will mean severe snowfall. This will be a plowable event for all of CT and RI.


----------



## CTPlowman

just got another info from a reliable source tht the storm may stale over us in Southern New England


----------



## burlingtonplow

CTPlowman;984687 said:


> just got another info from a reliable source tht the storm may stale over us in Southern New England


Reliable source? The tmz of weather LOL


----------



## fordpsd

Sounds pretty good so far for the weekend from what I have read and heard from you guys. Hopefully this storm stays on the right track and hits us good, it would be nice to get out plowing finally


----------



## CTPlowman

this thing still doesnt have a direct track yet but all the models are going with a more northern track


----------



## timmy1

Saturday...a close call regarding the approach of coastal low
pressure. Southern stream short wave energy from the gulf states
and northern stream short wave energy from the plains states will
attempt to phase off the mid atlantic coast. Timing of this phase
occurence remains a bit uncertain...although the ensemble mean
brings the track of surface low pressure just south of the
benchmark. The operational models have recently trended a bit
further north with the low track. However the confluence zone
will remain near or over southern new england. This means that
there should be a fairly sharp cutoff regarding the northern edge
of the approaching precipitation shield. Currently have forecasted
chance low pops south of the mass pike...increasing to high chance
south coast with likely pops southern coastal waters and cape cod.
Windy conditions possible along a portion of the southeast coast due
to an increasing pressure gradient wind.


----------



## CTPlowman

timmy does that mean snow?


----------



## timmy1

CTPlowman;984737 said:


> timmy does that mean snow?


Low chance pops above mass pike

Med chance below

Best chance south coast

POPS=Probability of Precipitation


----------



## CTPlowman

so southern ct long island southern ri and western mass have all got a shot at this one finally


----------



## timmy1

Do you guys want me to go outside and take my plow off?

If I do this, the track may shift further north and it will snow for sure.

What's the vote?


----------



## CTPlowman

i say take it off lol


----------



## quigleysiding

I took my plow and sander out of both trucks yesterday.I hope it helps.


----------



## CTPlowman

quigley you related to brian quigley


----------



## mansf123

if we dont get snow saturday i might sell damn plow lol then we will really get clobbered with a storm


----------



## quigleysiding

You mean the golfer?


----------



## CTPlowman

lol he owns quigley landscaping didnt know if you were related to him


----------



## quigleysiding

I have a cousin named brian but i don"t think he is a landscaper


----------



## CTPlowman

okay jw I WANT SNOW DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

Lets all hope we get something to get feb started right


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;984730 said:


> Saturday...a close call regarding the approach of coastal low
> pressure. Southern stream short wave energy from the gulf states
> and northern stream short wave energy from the plains states will
> attempt to phase off the mid atlantic coast. Timing of this phase
> occurence remains a bit uncertain...although the ensemble mean
> brings the track of surface low pressure just south of the
> benchmark. The operational models have recently trended a bit
> further north with the low track. However the confluence zone
> will remain near or over southern new england. This means that
> there should be a fairly sharp cutoff regarding the northern edge
> of the approaching precipitation shield. Currently have forecasted
> chance low pops south of the mass pike...increasing to high chance
> south coast with likely pops southern coastal waters and cape cod.
> Windy conditions possible along a portion of the southeast coast due
> to an increasing pressure gradient wind.


Are you just fronting as a plow guy and are really a meteorologist?


----------



## quigleysiding

backupbuddy;984826 said:


> Are you just fronting as a plow guy and are really a meteorologist?


I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## CTPlowman

just got a email from bruce deprest from channel 3 here in ct saying its a 60% in favor of us plowing lol


----------



## timmy1

Plow is off!
Keep the plows on also potential storm tues/weds nextweek... Ohio valley
low pressure system


----------



## CTPlowman

you better bring us luck timmy lol


----------



## chrisby316

I think timmy is great. I personally look forward to his posts


----------



## quigleysiding

chrisby316;984868 said:


> i think timmy is great. I personally look forward to his posts


x2........


----------



## CTPlowman

just got word OF SNOW ON THE OTHER SIDE OF CT


----------



## WingPlow

CTPlowman;984873 said:


> just got word OF SNOW ON THE OTHER SIDE OF CT


its been snowing on this side of the state since 1 this afternoon


----------



## CTPlowman

WingPlow;984895 said:


> its been snowing on this side of the state since 1 this afternoon


lol were looking good for sat imean looking real good


----------



## Santry426

I screwed myself this year...Sold my snowmobile for the plow, Plow hasnt done much for me ! Now just bought a house...Could really use the spare cash!


----------



## mjlawncare

looking good


----------



## CTPlowman

where the hell did you find that lol


----------



## timmy1

For tonight, Light snow overspreading SNE, Dusting to an inch possible.


Starting...
Hartford 1AM
Providence 2:30 AM
Boston 3:30AM

Lingering snow showers into mid morning wed


----------



## chrisby316

Timmy what's the real scoop on this weekend and mid next week?


----------



## CTPlowman

timmy anything more for sat?


----------



## CTPlowman

chris where you from?


----------



## fisher guy

sander is broke down watch we get a blizzard along with a flash freeze probally wont have it fixed till monday knowing our luck this week


----------



## CTPlowman

just watched geoff fox's report all of ct except north eastern ct will see 1-2 inches of snow. and looking like a plowable event for sat


----------



## 97S104x4

that map looks very promising!!! i hope it happens that way


----------



## chrisby316

Norwich how bout you?


----------



## mjlawncare

good dusting out there


----------



## chrisby316

When giving an update if you could write location, it would be very helpful because it doesnt show it on mobile devices


----------



## mjlawncare

im not on mobile but neways wolcott ct


----------



## chrisby316

No but I am so I don't know where you are telling me there is a dusting. I do now thanks. Just helps me plan ahead


----------



## CTPlowman

starting to snow in stonington dot and town are out getting ready


----------



## dutchman

Just a dusting in Naugatuck


----------



## timmy1

Low pressure from the gulf glides northeastward through the
carolinas and off the mid-atlantic coast friday then moves
northeastward saturday. The previous models have the low
passing well southeast of nantucket. The past few runs of models
have shifted the track a bit further north. Enough to bring some
precipitation here into ct/ri and southeast ma friday night and
saturday. Will keep chance of precipitation 30-40% in the current forecast due to the possibility of an increased northward movement or
decreased southern track in future forecasts.


----------



## plowmaster07

A little less than an inch in Ashburnham. It doesn't sound like enough to get excited about. Except that the trucks going to the mechanic tonight.  For maintenance.


----------



## CTPlowman

just got in from being out since this morning. Computer models are looking very good for the storm fri into sat


----------



## CTPlowman

well now take a look at this


----------



## tiaquessa

mjlawncare;984939 said:


> looking good


Now That's what I like to see. Bring it On!!!


----------



## tiaquessa

We got just over an inch here in Clinton


----------



## CTPlowman

as they say in the movie twister looking good looking really good


----------



## tiaquessa

Being the snow freak that I am, I often get too excited only to be let down. So, as of now, I'm at at about 50%. - I can thank my dad for making me the snowplow nut that I am, by bringing me snowplowing with him from when I was 5 yrs. old.


----------



## FordFisherman

1" in Trumbull- Sanders out in force. Still on the fence about the weekend storm, also something for next week. Looks to have potential but looks like the Mid -Atlantic is making up for a few years of sub-par snowfall.


----------



## 97S104x4

nothing much for southern RI so far today. but now im hearing we may get hit hard sat!!!


----------



## JustinD

I hope Saturday is atleast plowable.


----------



## 02powerstroke

The one time I dont want it to snow...figures I spend all fall and winter wanting it to snow but this one week end I don't its going to...


----------



## TJS

FordFisherman;985383 said:


> 1" in Trumbull- Sanders out in force. Still on the fence about the weekend storm, also something for next week. Looks to have potential but looks like the Mid -Atlantic is making up for a few years of sub-par snowfall.


Fairfield has about 1" too. Everybody and their brother is out plowing. Hmmm wonder what thier triggers are.
T.J.


----------



## backupbuddy

Here is a little encouragement from WBZ Todd Gutner on Sat Storm payup

Getting Closer...
Posted by Todd_Gutner

A grazing is still being offered up by the various computer models with the GFS coming the farthest north on its 6Z run. In fact the GFS is now dropping around .5" liquid QPF over SE Mass and around .25" liquid in the Boston area. If this were to verify then a dry fluffy (fluff factor) snow would materialize and a 2-4" snowfall would be likely along the Mass Pike with a 4-8" snowfall over SE Mass...AGAIN this is taking the GFS word for word right now. 

Why is the GFS the farthest north? Well, the Polar vortex is delayed moving south on the latest run allowing for the southern streamer to work a little farther north and interact just enough with the longwave trough over the Northeast to bring several inches of snow into Southern New England. Is this a realistic outcome? I say yes it is. But I will also say, as I mentioned in Monday's blog that I anticipate further waffleing among the models so the fine line between several inches and very little won't be completely drawn in the sand until later tomorrow or early Friday.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Read it right from the National Weather Services forecasters here: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MA&prodtype=discussion#AFDBOX


----------



## brfootball45

I have been hearing mixed forecasts, has anyone heard anything promising for southern new england?


----------



## CTPlowman

i just heard 6-12 for southern ct


----------



## jt5019

All the local news stations i saw this morning predicted the storm to miss. They said its a very close call but right now we might just get the northern fringe effects.


----------



## JTK324

I been hearing all day on 620 wpro Just a chance of something significant. Prob wont know any more til atleast tomorrow afternoon


----------



## chrisby316

Ctplowman, name your source!


----------



## CTPlowman

chris my source is GOOD OLE CDOT lol hey could we meet up so you can fab that part to my plow?


----------



## chrisby316

i remember talking welding but dont remember exactly what you wanted done.


----------



## CTPlowman

just talked to bruce deprest from channel 3 again and he said a very good shot for se ct and southern ct to get over 6 inches


----------



## mansf123

Im still pretty confident we will get at least 6 inches south of boston. The thing with this storm is even a slight shift could mean nothing or 2 feet.


----------



## GSullivan

Good news-hopefully..........Channel 7 News says 6+ for Southern New England on Saturday.If it shifts just a little North we could get slammed with snow.I'll take it!


----------



## burlingtonplow

GSullivan;985851 said:


> Good news-hopefully..........Channel 7 News says 6+ for Southern New England on Saturday.If it shifts just a little North we could get slammed with snow.I'll take it!


And 6 or less he said around Mass pike and north. Almost nothing past 495 north


----------



## brfootball45

the latest models arent looking good for southern new england..


----------



## timmy1




----------



## CTPlowman

your gonna see more snow in SE CT than you will in NW CT.


----------



## advl66

i hope we do get some good snow.hopefully itll track a little more north and show us in the western part of CT some love


----------



## mansf123

The way they are talking this looks to be a miss. Im not sure i buy that yet.


----------



## timmy1

I don't know about a miss...
looks like the bulk of it is going to our south.
perhaps we can squeeze 3" out of it.


----------



## mansf123

i remeber that december storm where they were all saying a miss then that thursday at noon they started hinting at some snow and by 4 they were saying a big snowstorm. I have a feeling that might happen tommorow.


----------



## tiaquessa

mansf123;986435 said:


> i remeber that december storm where they were all saying a miss then that thursday at noon they started hinting at some snow and by 4 they were saying a big snowstorm. I have a feeling that might happen tommorow.


Ah yes- the "make it up as it's happening" forecast. We all know it too well. Just remember everyone- keep your plows *OFF* until there is at least 2" of snow. Don't jinx this one.


----------



## dutchman

Ch8 this morning storm this weekend stays south of us light snow for the coast.


----------



## mansf123

the latest forecast is pretty depressing. lets wait until tonigh and hope this thing comes north. Im losing hope fast though


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah It isn"t looking to good.


----------



## burlingtonplow

The difference with the December storm is that each day as it got closer they thought it had more of a shot. This time around now they are finally saying we are getting nothing in most of Mass.


----------



## sno commander

channel 3 in ct is saying no snow for saturday, i think ive given up hope for this winter, i dont even care if we get any more snow at this point. bring on the spring.


----------



## AC2717

Wicked depressing
I am almost with you Sno Commander, but I would not mind bringing in a couple of extra $1,000's before the end of the month. Then at the end of Feb, bring on Spring fast and hard


----------



## mycirus

Last night Pete Bouchard on Channel 7 says we could get 6 inches in SE mass, Then this morning Dylan Dreyer says an inch is possible. I dont know who to believe. I just hope we get a plowable event. I want to beleive Pete.


----------



## performanceplus

I would say it is time to tune up the lawnmowers! Does not look good for sat. All the CT channels are pretty much saying a miss. But who knows, they have been wrong in the past!


----------



## abbe

New england blows. Yes I kno you don't have to thank me for pointing out the obvious. At this point I might at well move south. They've had as much snow as us this winter.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Like mycirus said.... I just want a plowable event! I am sick of just salting lots... I actually want to plow them!


----------



## backupbuddy

*Think positive!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is a computer model image for Sat doesn't look good but it only takes a little shift to bring it in here. SO THINK POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE GOING TO GET SNOW!!!! NO MORE NEGATIVE POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

maybe tonight will bring better news.


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;986778 said:


> maybe tonight will bring better news.


yes it will


----------



## brfootball45

that map makes me mad :angry:


----------



## performanceplus

Ok, I will try.:redbounce


----------



## backupbuddy

brfootball45;986801 said:


> that map makes me mad :angry:


its not about the map its about thinking positive. Positive thinking brings positive results.


----------



## GSullivan

Still at least 6 more weeks of New England weather.ANYTHING can happen !


----------



## sno commander

ive been thinking positive all winter, im changing my strategy to negative thinking = more snow.


----------



## backupbuddy

sno commander;986826 said:


> ive been thinking positive all winter, im changing my strategy to negative thinking = more snow.


LOL:laughing:


----------



## CTPlowman

will you take at look at this


----------



## backupbuddy

CTPlowman;986835 said:


> will you take at look at this


I like the look of that map better than mine. Like I said it only takes a little shift in the track to bring it closer.


----------



## CTPlowman

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just got 3 phone calls that the storm is going north


----------



## sno commander

CTPlowman;986835 said:


> will you take at look at this


id did see that, on another map it says paralizing snow in virginia and nj. ct was under the 1-3. well see if it tracks 80 miles north we might get hammered.


----------



## CTPlowman

to make chrisby for my source 4-8 inches but could change cdot


----------



## brfootball45

the storm is moving north?


----------



## CTPlowman

the storm is moving north just a bit putting ct and ri into a possible blizzard


----------



## BSDeality

just wait til its over to forecast it... much easier that way.


----------



## brfootball45

what about southern new england?


----------



## performanceplus

CTPlowman, where did you here that? I just watched the channel 30 news, they sais maybe 1-3"


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

TV Weathermen SUCK!:realmad:


----------



## performanceplus

weathermen = only job you paid to be wrong!


----------



## CTPlowman

performanceplus;986888 said:


> CTPlowman, where did you here that? I just watched the channel 30 news, they sais maybe 1-3"


from my boss and ctdot where did the bob say the 3 was gonna be se ct?


----------



## performanceplus

He did not say. He thinks it is a miss.


----------



## backupbuddy

I just watched a couple of weather reports and there all conflicting no one wants to say what it is going to do just a little shift and we get clobbered I'm going with clobbered I just have a feeling and looking at the size of this thing. LET IT SNOW!!!!payup


----------



## backupbuddy

Ive never looked at this site before but this is what there saying.


----------



## performanceplus

channel 3 in CT has nothing for sat. But they say to keep watching because anything could change. Maybe be on the northen fringe.


----------



## chrisby316

Yah, ct plowman, I'm gonna need names and phone numbers... LOL


----------



## brfootball45

yeah it looks like the weather people have gave up on this storm


----------



## dcl25

screwed out of another storm


----------



## backupbuddy

I don't know how many of you remember the blizzard of 78 but that was supposed to be just flurries so lets keep it positive  this thing is huge


----------



## bplow

Looks like the no weatherman knows whats going to happen (snow or no snow)? I am just hoping for some plowable snow, its been almost a month of no plowing.


----------



## backupbuddy

bplow;987043 said:


> Looks like the no weatherman knows whats going to happen (snow or no snow)? I am just hoping for some plowable snow, its been almost a month of no plowing.


I hear you


----------



## dutchman

CTPlowman;986871 said:


> the storm is moving north just a bit putting ct and ri into a possible blizzard


I think if sombody gets snow in CT it will be the coast


----------



## mansf123

This is depressing


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 09-10*

think im just not going to watch the news anymore then that way i wont get angry about storms staying south this year :realmad:


----------



## aclawn

Take a look at this from Henry.:bluebounc

http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc2004/pub/includes/columns/margusity/2010/snowmap242010.jpg


----------



## performanceplus

I guess we just have to wait and see. Everyone has a different forecast. Who do you go by?


----------



## mansf123

we wont know until saturday whats really going to happen. Even ten miles can make a huge difference so to put full confidence in a forecast is a bad idea. If it was going to miss by 500 miles i would have been planning a ski trip but ive learned my lesson before....never trust the tv meteroligists.


----------



## backupbuddy

Check this site i found you can look at some models the meteorologists are looking at.

http://cirrus.sprl.umich.edu/wxnet/model/model.html


----------



## performanceplus

just saw the news at 5. not looking good. Screwed out of another one.


----------



## mansf123

ill settle for 2inches at this point... even that looks like a stretch


----------



## FordFisherman

The models still have not come to the final consensus on this storm. Anyone from the Mass pike south is still in the game.


----------



## brfootball45

how do you know?


----------



## performanceplus

I would say that if you live in Greenwich or south you might see a little.


----------



## AC2717

Pete on Channel 7 said it is a no go


----------



## performanceplus

Your best bet is to not watch the news friday night, wake up around 6 or 7 sat morn and hope you have snow. That is what the weathermen are going to do. Then they can say they were saying all along that they were never sure on what was coming.


----------



## fisher guy

well my sander is down till monday electric motor went out luckily still under warenty so im having mixed feeling about this storm i bummed because of no snow to plow but i pass it off as this winter so far blows so what else is new but at the same time im relieved now because i dont have to walk around and sand salt everything by hand i got for the first time a full weeks pay check in 3 months so im not stressing about money but still i miss the snow.....


----------



## 10elawncare

Stratford, CT - Coast 

Accuweather : 1"-3"
NOAA : 0"
Wunderground : 0" - 1"
Weather.com : 0"

Can't complain really, been busy around here. The more they watch the track the storm is taking the less they are calling it the great snow storm of '10. 1" or 1 foot everyone be safe!


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Like I posted before... The weathermen suck... We are dealing with mother nature! Anyone's guess on here is as good as the weathermen's guess!


----------



## Lawn Rover

fisher guy;987378 said:


> well my sander is down till monday electric motor went out luckily still under warenty so im having mixed feeling about this storm i bummed because of no snow to plow but i pass it off as this winter so far blows so what else is new but at the same time im relieved now because i dont have to walk around and sand salt everything by hand i got for the first time a full weeks pay check in 3 months so im not stressing about money but still i miss the snow.....


If your not too far I can help you out. I have a fisher poly 1.5. Once I put a layer on my account I can do yours. I'm at 06370. Where are you?Pm your #


----------



## burlingtonplow

*Close*

WE should just close this thread and reopen next fall


----------



## JTK324

so on another note I heard about something mid week and the local weather man said we won't escape from this one mid week.


----------



## silvetouch

*Subs available*

We have plow trucks, salters, skid steer with push box available. We are in Michigan and can travel. Send PM ASAP if needed with contact info.


----------



## mansf123

silver touch.... not sure what you plan on plowing around here. we dont get snow in new england anymore


----------



## AC2717

LTLANDSCAPING;987508 said:


> Like I posted before... The weathermen suck... We are dealing with mother nature! Anyone's guess on here is as good as the weathermen's guess!


I agree, just wish I got paid like one, I think I have been right more times than them in the past 10 years. wish I had the six figures as well. I do not but working my ass off trying to get there


----------



## aclawn

I'm going to start planting tomatoe to ship down south.come summer they're still be snow down there. Lol


----------



## mansf123

im pretty much giving up on this one. It now looks like new york may miss out.


----------



## knpc

I've given up on this one as well, but toward the end of next week looks good. We can only hope...this snow drought sucks.


----------



## brfootball45

no good no good


----------



## dcl25

No snow until maybe mid week not getting my hopes up


----------



## abbe

I'm ready to make snow in my backyard I wanna see it so bad


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

I'll snag a snow maker from the kcal ski area and go run it in the middle of the night on my clients properties just so I can plow!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## JTK324

well before you do that guys haha the early weather report for next wed night is looking pretty good according to accuweather, but if you are going todo that I want in!


----------



## FordFisherman

I know the storm is not forecast to go much past NYC, but its the weather; it follows no forecast. While plowable snow chances drop dramatically the farther north you are, I still think that anyone south of the Mass pike needs to keep an eye on the radar. The polar vortex is retreating and models don't handle situations like this very well. The storm is a monster. A 50-75 mile difference in track would be all it takes to drop a few inches up there. By 6:00 tonight we'll know for sure, stay tuned...


----------



## silvetouch

mansf123;987751 said:


> silver touch.... not sure what you plan on plowing around here. we dont get snow in new england anymore


lol....you've gotta get more than we have around here. I've only pushed once this year. salted a few times. This winter is no good!!


----------



## WingPlow

JTK324;987990 said:


> well before you do that guys haha the early weather report for next wed night is looking pretty good according to accuweather, but if you are going todo that I want in!


they cant tell you what its gonna do tomorrow with any certainty\
and your looking at something 6 days away......


----------



## tiaquessa

FordFisherman;987992 said:


> I know the storm is not forecast to go much past NYC, but its the weather; it follows no forecast. While plowable snow chances drop dramatically the farther north you are, I still think that anyone south of the Mass pike needs to keep an eye on the radar. The polar vortex is retreating and models don't handle situations like this very well. The storm is a monster. A 50-75 mile difference in track would be all it takes to drop a few inches up there. By 6:00 tonight we'll know for sure, stay tuned...


I agree. We just need to keep an eye on the radar tonight and tomorrow. Winter storms are the most unpredictable. Model runs only happen every 6 hours, and a lot can change in between that time frame.


----------



## dutchman

It is all wishfull thinking.


----------



## sno commander

how about we all hook our plows up and convoy down to philly and be subs. they might need the help.


----------



## cda817

Forget Philly... Metro DC area is looking at 24"+ they will be digging out for days.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

cda817;988056 said:


> Forget Philly... Metro DC area is looking at 24"+ they will be digging out for days.


I still say we risk it and drive down!payup


----------



## performanceplus

I have lost all hope in the lovely CT weathermen. I am not even going to listen to the forecasts for the mid week prediction. I will just see what is on the ground when I wake up.


----------



## JustinD

LTLANDSCAPING;988069 said:


> I still say we risk it and drive down!payup


Lets go!!!!!!!!


----------



## sno commander

JustinD;988103 said:


> Lets go!!!!!!!!


when we leaving? with our luck if we head down there were going to get hammered up here. :realmad:


----------



## fordpsd

I'm in for DC, lets go down there just so i can see some snow and maybe make some payup


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Does anyone on here know anyone down there that has work (DC area)?


----------



## sno commander

obama will find us work dont worry. :laughing:


----------



## performanceplus

That is why they are calling for most of the snow in DC. So people have jobs.


----------



## backupbuddy

sno commander;988126 said:


> obama will find us work dont worry. :laughing:


Ya maybe he could send a couple million to snow miser and he could drop a blizzard here. LOL LOL :laughing:


----------



## tiaquessa

My dad just called and said they're looking for snowplow subs. in the DC area. Hook 'em up, and head on down.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

tiaquessa;988142 said:


> My dad just called and said they're looking for snowplow subs. in the DC area. Hook 'em up, and head on down.


Any contact info? What's the going rate down there for subs?


----------



## abbe

Yea wats the rate screw it ill head down now ill thros the vee in the bed


----------



## AC2717

Anyone help me hoist my plow into the bed of my truck, we all should head down, but what would the gas cost be?

In all seriousness we could all make a partnership just for this weekend and go down there as one company with all our trucks!!! And for any other major storm
We could call the partnership: The New England Snow Removal Company or (NESRC)- "Proudly Serving the Eastern Seaboard!"

for the logo - Take a picture of our fleet and put New England as the backdrop

NESRC - pronounced Ne-Serk


----------



## CTPlowman

is anyone really going down?


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

I would if I get some commitment for plow work. I posted an ad on craigslist in the DC area and haven't gotten any hits yet!


----------



## CTPlowman

lt let me know if you get any hits ill go with ya


----------



## CTPlowman

SNOW IS COMING! 
Premier Snow Removal Contractor seeks reliable shovelers, plow operators and CDL drivers for snow removal on commercial properties located throughout PG, Montgomery, Howard and Anne Arundel Counties. Must have reliable transportation & be able to get to our main location in Beltsville, MD within 2 hours notice. 
MUST BE AVAILABLE ALL WEEKEND, STARTING FRIDAY AT NOON. TOP DOLLAR PAID! 

To be added to our on-call list, call TODAY at 301-595-3700


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

CTPlowman;988290 said:


> SNOW IS COMING!
> Premier Snow Removal Contractor seeks reliable shovelers, plow operators and CDL drivers for snow removal on commercial properties located throughout PG, Montgomery, Howard and Anne Arundel Counties. Must have reliable transportation & be able to get to our main location in Beltsville, MD within 2 hours notice.
> MUST BE AVAILABLE ALL WEEKEND, STARTING FRIDAY AT NOON. TOP DOLLAR PAID!
> 
> To be added to our on-call list, call TODAY at 301-595-3700


It takes 10 hours to get there from here... see if we could start tomorrow morning.... i could be ready to leave at 4:bluebounc


----------



## CTPlowman

you wanan do it lol


----------



## sno commander

i can fit a few plows on my equipment trailer. if i was 100% guranteed to get work and actually get paid id be in. mapquest says dc is about 6 hours.


----------



## dutchman

you go down there do all the plowing and don't get paid


----------



## GSullivan

In all reality its NOT a good idea to travel all the way down there to plow.It'll cost a small fortune for fuel alone.Then you have to try to collect the money from someone you don't even know.There's a huge chance to get burned going down there.Thats just my .02.


----------



## chrisby316

I need timmy to give me some good news


----------



## linckeil

i think (or i hope) these guys are just kidding about driving 6-8 hours to plow snow for someone they don't know... 

or maybe the lack of snow up here is making them dilusional???


----------



## AC2717

Well my response for myself is: "or maybe the lack of snow up here is making them dilusional??? "


----------



## DCL

That one sounds good.


----------



## GSullivan

You also have to get a hotel room to catch a few hours rest and have a shower.Last but not least......something goes wrong with the truck or the plow and you have no connection down there to get parts or some one you know to fix it.There goes all the money you hope to get paid!


----------



## mansf123

Anyone hearing anything new on this storm?


----------



## dchr

Last I heard about 1/2 hour ago it is tracking even more southerly-very small possibility of a coating for my area. Not good news for me in CT. Same for the storm on wednesday-southerly track and bye bye out to sea.Not really a surprise by any stretch-it's what I have been hearing since wednesday. What a joke of a winter this has been.


----------



## EFI

mansf123;988485 said:


> Anyone hearing anything new on this storm?


You're in the dryslot .


----------



## mansf123

I think ill wait till tommorow to completely let my guard down on this storm. This thing is a monster, i cant beleive its going to give us nothing.


----------



## GSullivan

I'm with you Mansf,not even the weather people are giving solid answers on this one.Time will tell............


----------



## CTPlowman

we are not out of the woods from 3 sources 2-3 inches for southern ct


----------



## dchr

CTPlowman;988587 said:


> we are not out of the woods from 3 sources 2-3 inches for southern ct


I REALLY hope your sources are right-just talked to a guy I know who works for the state-they were told we would be lucky to see 1/2 inch:realmad: Bottom line-just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## CTPlowman

im leaving the state lol screw this lol im moving to delaware


----------



## mansf123

Looks to me the snow continues to creep north on the radar but what do i know.


----------



## burlingtonplow

For the next storm from accuweater:

The snowstorm is currently expected to target Boston, where heavy snow has recently been lacking. Baltimore and Philadelphia will barely have time to dig out of the current paralyzing snowstorm before next week's storm arrives.


----------



## JCPM

CTPlowman;988587 said:


> we are not out of the woods from 3 sources 2-3 inches for southern ct


Say what now?


----------



## mansf123

channel 5 said 1-3 for south coast


----------



## mansf123

seems like the meteroligist are now trying to sneak light snow into their forecast. Thats good news. They wont admit it but i think its coming farther north than they were saying.


----------



## JustinD

Fingers crossed


----------



## mansf123

snowshield is almost in ct


----------



## Lawn Rover

accuweather says .02 here in Groton


----------



## DCL

....Time to let her go. Shes a cheatin ***** sleepin with the president tonight....


----------



## JustinD

DCL;988870 said:


> ....Time to let her go. Shes a cheatin ***** sleepin with the president tonight....


:laughing:


----------



## fisher guy

i let her go yesturday but i do come with good news this from pete on ch. 7 or whdh.com


You ever just people watch? You can tell a lot about a person the way they act and talk...and maybe the way they don't.

Same goes for winter storms. Watching this monster unfold southe of us is fascinating. The shift in the rain/snow line. The disturbances rippling through the storm to create the 2-3" per hour snowfall rates. Gusty winds, coastal flooding, blizzard criteria, and record-setting snowfall. In the words of Spock, it's pure energy

In any event, some flurries are possible tomorrow on the South Shore, Cape and Islands with a small accumulation possible in the latter two locations. Otherwise, expect a cloudy, breezy, cold day with brighter skies north of the Pike.

Sunday will see the temperatures recover, but the wind will pick up. Gusts will hover in the 20-30mph range for much of the day, making it feel like teens and 20s. Brrr..

Next week, it' s'more of the same. Pattern remains stormy though. And there's one particular storm that has my eye on Wednesday and Thursday. Unlike this weekend's setup, there is NO wind in the upper atmosphere to steer it away. In fact, this one looks pretty mighty. I'm expecting that if we get it in here, the plows and snowblowers will be going full tilt.

We'll remain in the watchtower through the weekend. Make yours a good, safe one.

GO SAINTS!

(I guess?)

Pete


----------



## mansf123

Anyone in conn getting snow yet?


----------



## Lawn Rover

Nope, nothing till 5 am


----------



## chrisby316

forcast for most of ct changed from nothing to now 1-2 keep ur eyes open


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Geoff Fox from news channel 8 says "We are close and will probably receive a small amount of snow overnight and into Saturday. How much you get and whether you get any snow at all depends on where you are. Lower Fairfield County will see 3-6". The rest of the shoreline and Northern Fairfield County up to an inch. For the rest of the state--sorry, not this time."


Great..., still nothing


----------



## chrisby316

But the map on that same stations website says otherwise


----------



## mansf123

radar looks good


----------



## brfootball45

looking at the radar i jusr dont see how this storm can miss SNE


----------



## Lawn Rover

Anything for anyone yet?


----------



## chrisby316

Just woke up to check. Radars show snow over us all night but nothing on ground and nothing falling


----------



## Lawn Rover

I thought so too, I mistakenly thought the white over the state was snow, it was just clouds.


----------



## Santry426

It's so dry out most of it will evap before making landfall


----------



## dutchman

nothing here ..maybe Wednesday


----------



## JTK324

I guess the problem is that even tho that it is over us they said yesterday that it will run out of moisture unfort.........


----------



## dchr

Zip-Zero-nothing. Nothing for 90% of CT today-I wouldn't hold my breath on next week either. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## FordFisherman

Wow, radar shows snow up to Mass. line but its all virga. Thought we'd see at least something but so far not a flake. On to the next storm. We still have a few weeks left but time is slowly running out. If this next one is a miss I may need counseling...:realmad:


----------



## Santry426

Got some ocean effect like channel 7 said that we would see here in weymouth...


----------



## mansf123

Just looked out my window and its snowing...


----------



## backupbuddy

Its been flurrying here since 8 looked like it was going to do something but fizzled out a few mins later. we'll see wed lts looking good so far by these maps.


----------



## Santry426

Looks like from that map that western part of the state will reep the full potential of that storm


----------



## sno commander

accu weather is saying 6 inches in ct on wed. they have been saying that for 2 days straight.


----------



## backupbuddy

Only time will tell but here is a link you can use it goes a 120 hours out. http://cirrus.sprl.umich.edu/wxnet/model/model.html


----------



## quigleysiding

If wed storm follows that track it looks good for my area.Time will tell.Seems like every storm this year except dec storms have just missed us south.It would be nice to get out a few more times this year.If not bring on the warm weather so my other business will get going.There might be some good deals on plow equipment this spring.Maybe if we get no more snow this year it will be good.Maybe some of the new guys will give it up.Less plow guys = more Dollars Time to get the summer toys ready.:


----------



## tiaquessa

This is totally ridiculous. I can't believe that a cold front can be THAT strong to deflect the storm totally away from us, not once, but twice!! What are the odds on the timing of this. I'm just so :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## mansf123

southern ma guys might get a salting in on this one. Wednesday looks good as of right now..


----------



## Luppy

Got a dusting here which was more
than I expected. Focusing on Wednesday.


----------



## 97S104x4

does anyone know what RI is supposed to get wed? i heard it could be a decent storm as of today but that could change?


----------



## DeereFarmer

All i've heard about Weds is that the Boston area may get 4-8"


----------



## AC2717

I heard it was going to be a big one, and then at the end of the forecast channel 7 said, well it could get pushed south as well, 

and I was like, YOU HAD TO SAY THAT, dam it for them just covering their butts

This better hit us here in MA


----------



## abbe

Rj heim on ch10 said 6+ possible


----------



## dcl25

ch. 7 was saying 6''+ for this last storm and it got pushed south. All we can do is hope for the best mid week.


----------



## abbe

Yeah I'm not even thinking about it till tues night


----------



## tiaquessa

See, this is why I'm having a hard time trying to justify buying a new truck and plow next year. It's not worth the 3 or 4 storms a season we get.


----------



## 02powerstroke

tiaquessa;990141 said:


> See, this is why I'm having a hard time trying to justify buying a new truck and plow next year. It's not worth the 3 or 4 storms a season we get.


exactly why I put a plow on my daily driver and bought the plow and push plates used.


----------



## mansf123

I tell you one thing... if it dosnt snow wednesday im giving up on this winter.


----------



## mansf123

Hate to give the bad news but barry burbank now thinks we will miss out on the wednesday storm 
http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;990250 said:


> Hate to give the bad news but barry burbank now thinks we will miss out on the wednesday storm
> http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


hey what does he know:yow!:


----------



## redsoxfan

mansf123;990213 said:


> I tell you one thing... if it dosnt snow wednesday im giving up on this winter.


im not even thinking about wed convinced that it is going to be a miss already given up on winter 09-10 in mass bring on spring so i can get to work on other stuff that needs to be done


----------



## dutchman

tiaquessa;990141 said:


> See, this is why I'm having a hard time trying to justify buying a new truck and plow next year. It's not worth the 3 or 4 storms a season we get.


Thinking to stop plowing all together and go to Florida for the winter.. Winter in CT stinks if it comes to plowing


----------



## Santry426

Better warm up so I can get the boat ready then..!


----------



## quigleysiding

Last forecast I saw looked good!!


----------



## mansf123

Im not really going to get my hopes up until tuesday.


----------



## quigleysiding

mansf123;990513 said:


> Im not really going to get my hopes up until tuesday.


Yeah It's been like that all year


----------



## GSullivan

I'm with you guys.If it happens great.If not,lets just get past this winter and get the construction going again.


----------



## mansf123

Barry burbank is saying someone in the northeast will be seeing a blizzard, lets hope that is us in sne
http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


----------



## CTPlowman

ITS LOOKING GOOD BOYS im hearing over a foot and a half for southern ct


----------



## DeereFarmer

mansf123;990250 said:


> Hate to give the bad news but barry burbank now thinks we will miss out on the wednesday storm
> http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


That's what I'm hearing too. I'll owrry about it on Tuesday. I'm ready for spring. I want to give the trucks a good wash and start getting warm again. Cold and no snow is no fun.


----------



## Lawn Rover

CTPlowman;991055 said:


> ITS LOOKING GOOD BOYS im hearing over a foot and a half for southern ct


What?!?! 18" Wednesday? What's your source, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## CTPlowman

my source is cdot and the NAM


----------



## CTPlowman

im hearing that this storm could be paralyizing for us in Southern New England


----------



## mansf123

yea this is becoming almost a sure bet for us in southern new england. I think its just a matter of figuring out if we get a blizzard or just a plowable event. If you want to find the latest i use wbzs weather blog.... its constantly updated with new info 
http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast


----------



## CTPlowman

mans can you copy that and post it i cnat get it up on my computer


----------



## mansf123

if that link didnt work just google wbz weather blog ....


----------



## CTPlowman

i got it. this things looks like its gonna be bad


----------



## mansf123

Yeah i think our snow drought is coming to an abrupt end.


----------



## CTPlowman

mans im hearing almost 2 feet from this i dont think its gonna gt that bad what you think?


----------



## sno commander

i dont think i can handle another miss next week. :crying:


----------



## CTPlowman

i dont think this is gonna miss this time


----------



## chrisby316

Accuweather says southern new england in store for a ton of snow. A foot or more possible. We need timmy


----------



## Santry426

Where will Mother Nature strike next? The atmosphere will become tightly coiled and the spring will release somewhere over the Northeast at midweek. Late last evening, I became less confident of a major smacking as much guidance received through 11pm tilted toward a non-event for our region. However, the latest model output from the more reliable Euro was not available until about 1:30am. Its succeeding daytime run depicts an amazingly consistent prognostication of a rapidly intensifying storm along the New Jersey coast Wednesday morning. With a very potent closed upper air low pressure system strengthening on the approach to the coastline, I am convinced that this scenario has bombogenesis written all over it. I suspect that a swath of heavy snow will develop and pinwheel into southern New England during the day and I feel that there is a reasonably high risk of blizzard conditions at times during the afternoon into the evening. Please keep in mind that this is not etched in stone presently. The stakes are high and there are many factors to consider. Any slight variations can produce a significantly different result for parts of the area. The upper air pattern is quite progressive. Consequently, I do not anticipate that this storm will decelerate. Instead, it should move steadily out south of Long Island and Cape Cod and out over the open Atlantic. As a result, I am not anticipating mammoth amounts of snow similar to what accumulated over Pennsylvania, Virginia, Maryland, Delaware and New Jersey yesterday. Nevertheless, a plowable event is probable especially over southern New England where totals could easily reach minimums of 6-12 inches. Northeasterly winds may exceed 50 mph particularly over southeastern Massachusetts and Cape Cod. We're still more than 60 hours away from this weathermaker so some revisions may indeed be necessary.

In the meantime, a cold brisk northwesterly wind will continue tonight and become gusty to 25 mph or so tomorrow. Temperatures will fall to the middle to upper teens tonight then rise up to the lower 30s tomorrow as sunshine may be interrupted by some passing stratocumulus clouds at times. On Tuesday, the wind will be lighter and it will warm up to the middle 30s as sunshine yields to some increasing high cloudiness in the afternoon. Jumping ahead, the storm will exit early Thursday with returning sunshine and a lingering gusty wind. There is no sight of any mild weather for at least 10 days.

Following a study of fresh guidance this evening, I will post an update near or after 11pm if conditions warrant any change in the current thinking.

Make it a good week!


----------



## GSullivan

Very impressive Santry


----------



## CTPlowman

chris i might need ur help on this one


----------



## Santry426

Sullivan don't give me credit! Thats a copy paste from WBZ!


----------



## mansf123

I think if things are just right 2 feet is possible. At this point ill be happy with 6 inches


----------



## Santry426

Yea i just did a once over on the local's weather webcast. They seem to think anywhere from 5-10 for the greater south shore....AS OF now it looks like R.I and CT could see the bulk of it.


----------



## CTPlowman

does anyone have a accumulation map yet?


----------



## mansf123

The new model runs show a monster


----------



## CTPlowman

what do you mean a monster bigger than the one that hit jersery or same?


----------



## AC2717

what is this?


----------



## chrisby316

Maps on accuweather.com


----------



## CTPlowman

new maps i hope


----------



## chrisby316

What's the latest you heard?


----------



## Chrisxl64

Accu is showing 1-3 ehhh,,,,,Dutchman,,,the hired gun should be around, if this thing shapes up.


----------



## chrisby316

Not by me in se ct. I'm in the HEAVY snow band


----------



## brfootball45

Whats SNE getting?


----------



## mansf123

I think accuweather is a joke.... they are always wrong


----------



## chrisby316

Last I heard was a foot or more possible. Watching news now. Will update


----------



## brfootball45

sounds good hopefully we get what the mid-atlantic got


----------



## chrisby316

I used to think the same about accu weather but they seem to have gotten a lot of this year pretty much correct for me


----------



## Chrisxl64

CTPlowman;991154 said:


> chris i might need ur help on this one


Which chris were you referring too lol?


----------



## mansf123

10:13 PM - ImAlwaysRight — ok...conservatively speaking ..lets say the storm is somewhat progressive...we still get a window of at least 24 hours of precip ...looks at the moment around 30 hours...except for the cape and shoreline...snow to rain ratios will run between 15 to nearly 20 to 1 (especially worcester hills)You want specifics from me...here they are ...winds will gust up to 60 along coast and cape...near 40 inland..temps top at low 30s near southshore...to low 20s inland! ...Cape gets 10 to 14 inches at this point ..wet snow..perhaps even some sleet and rain at height of storm! most other areas west to about berkshires and north into southern NH, Vermont, Southeast Maine...10 to 20 inches.! hilly inland areas..average close to 20inches..give or take 2inches...!! Central NH, VT, Central Maine significant but seemingly alot less than most of southern New England!! Am i irresponsible??? Hell no!!! Cause...with very, very, very, very ..few exceptions...Imalwaysright!!! Have a nice nite...and enjoy watching the models and this storm take shape all! 

THIS GUY HAS BEEN CALLING FOR THIS STORM SINCE JANUARY 26TH AND HE CLAIMS BY HIS SCREENNAME HES ALWAYS RIGHT


----------



## chrisby316

Channel 8 ct just said "signifficant" snowfall


----------



## AC2717

Ok, I think at this point, and the way the winter is, we should have a separate thread for MA/RI and then CT.

You CT guys are confusing me way to much!!!!
For all of you south of Hartford, Go SOX!!! LOL


----------



## Chrisxl64

the hot chick on fox 61 just said maybe a little snow mid week. G-Dam she is sexy.


----------



## chrisby316

I am south of hartford, go sox is right.


----------



## CTPlowman

chrisby i might need help during this one. I would also like to say my thoughts and prayers are with the familys of the MIDDLETOWN PLANT EXPLOSION


----------



## chrisby316

She's hot but is a ******. Would let her was my truck but other than that I have no use for her


----------



## chrisby316

I Have a plumber friend who lost two friends in that explosion already with a few more in the hospital.


----------



## AC2717

Well Ch. 7 in Boston said:
could head south to much or could hit us.
mid afternoon on wednesday,
they think it will throw enough moisture north to hit us with the low pressure near NYC. 
3-6 from like 495 down the pike east to boston and then south, with the south seeing the most. But things could go either way


----------



## Lawn Rover

They're calling for 4-8" in Groton. Let's hope so, I have a new plow for my ASV that I wanna use.


----------



## dutchman

chrisby316;991316 said:


> Last I heard was a foot or more possible. Watching news now. Will update


Where do you get that info


----------



## timmy1

Low pressure out of the carolinas intensifies as it reaches the coast, turns NNE and moves into SNE wed PM. Right now most models are in agreement for heaviest snow bands setting up south of the mass pike. At onset, Drier lower level air may keep snow from reaching the ground but moist air will win out as low passes.

Exact track of low is still uncertain and will greatly influence snowfall totals. Keep checking plowsite for updates. Cape and islands may experience sleet/mixing as well as ocean effect as low pulls away early thursday Am. 

High winds (30-50mph) may also be an issue as pressure gradient increases.


----------



## abbe

What does that mean timmy? Put it in stupid terms. Am I putting the plow on for the first time in 38 days or not? Lol


----------



## timmy1

wait till wed am, check in here. Then put it on.

I think every one's going to see some snow on this one, the question is just how much. Storm is still over 48 hrs out.


----------



## CTPlowman

here we go


----------



## abbe

Is that putting us in the 6 to 12 category?


----------



## CTPlowman

i believe it does FINALLYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think the shoreline is gonna get the most out of this one


----------



## timmy1

Looking like 5-7 hundredths (.5-.7") water

Temps 30-35*= 10:1 ratio

5-7"

low tracking too close=warmer temps

low tracking too far=colder temps/less precip

low tracking just right for us=adequate precip/cold enough to support snow

I'd like to see it track 75mi SE of Nantucket


----------



## chrisby316

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...s/2010/02/upcoming_storm_accumulation_map.asp

cool map with snow totals for us. I'm in the 10-18"


----------



## 97S104x4

same here 10 - 18", i just hope we get something even if its 6"


----------



## performanceplus

nice map. I am on the border line of 10-18


----------



## mansf123

The nam model is showing a beast of a storm with over 30 inches for us. Thats really the only model saying that much but if the next model run shows the same watch out.


----------



## Powastroka

Getting ready soon! Its about time! Hopefully the way the rest of Feb. will pan out..


----------



## 97S104x4

mansf123;991824 said:


> The nam model is showing a beast of a storm with over 30 inches for us. Thats really the only model saying that much but if the next model run shows the same watch out.


screw 10 - 18". i want that^^^


----------



## camaro 77

where can I see a map for the bellingham franklin area I must not know how to use the computer the right way


----------



## BSDeality

I think the reason these storms miss is because of all the hot air you guys waste talking about them... 

that being said, wait until its over to forecast it... you're never wrong that way.


----------



## ColliganLands

camaro 77;991833 said:


> where can I see a map for the bellingham franklin area I must not know how to use the computer the right way


havent found one yet but accuweather is saying 7.3" for franklin so i would assume you guys in bellingham would be right about the same


----------



## chrisby316

BSDeality 10:50 AM Today 

think the reason these storms miss is because of all the hot air you guys waste talking about them...

What the hell else do I have to do. The more snow I get the more my overhead is covered for the winter, hell yeah I'm hoping for snow


----------



## CTPlowman

chrisby where you seeing 10-18?


----------



## chrisby316

The map that I posted here on the page before this


----------



## CTPlowman

chrisby i might need help if we get 18 or more ill let you know


----------



## BSDeality

chrisby316;991878 said:


> BSDeality 10:50 AM Today
> 
> think the reason these storms miss is because of all the hot air you guys waste talking about them...
> 
> What the hell else do I have to do. The more snow I get the more my overhead is covered for the winter, hell yeah I'm hoping for snow


I didn't say I wasn't hoping for snow. I actually need a few more storms myself as I just dropped $5k+ on a new plow last week. With the winters we've gotten lately I've learned to just sit back and relax until its about to start. the forecast is never in the ballpark so why get bent out of shape about it for a long time?

Talking about for days and days and getting your hopes up is just raising your blood pressure. xysport


----------



## ProEnterprises

Hey Matt,
I meant to say hello last week when I saw you, but we were both in a rush. I saw you getting salt from Peter at Exterior Design Landscaping on Beaver Brook. I was in the Cutting Edge dump truck.

FYI-Exterior Design is your best bet for sand and salt in town, and Peter is a great guy, try to support him if you can!



BSDeality;991889 said:


> I didn't say I wasn't hoping for snow. I actually need a few more storms myself as I just dropped $5k+ on a new plow last week. With the winters we've gotten lately I've learned to just sit back and relax until its about to start. the forecast is never in the ballpark so why get bent out of shape about it for a long time?
> 
> Talking about for days and days and getting your hopes up is just raising your blood pressure. xysport


----------



## CTPlowman

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW YORK NY
422 AM EST MON FEB 8 2010

CTZ005>012-NJZ002>006-011-NYZ067>081-090930-
NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-WESTERN PASSAIC-BERGEN-
EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-
NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-BRONX-
RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU-
NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
422 AM EST MON FEB 8 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHERN
CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

...A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS POSSIBLE LATE TUESDAY NIGHT INTO
WEDNESDAY...

FORECAST MODELS CONTINUE TO POINT TO A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM
IMPACTING THE AREA FROM LATE TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY WITH
THE POTENTIAL FOR 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOWFALL. LOW PRESSURE IS
FORECAST TO DEVELOP ALONG THE SOUTHEAST COAST EARLY TUESDAY
MORNING...THEN RAPIDLY DEEPEN AS IT TRACKS NORTHEAST TO JUST EAST
OF MONTAUK POINT BY WEDNESDAY EVENING.

IN ADDITION...HIGH WINDS COMBINED WITH HIGHER ASTRONOMICAL TIDES
ASSOCIATED WITH THE APPROACHING NEW MOON COULD RESULT IN COASTAL
FLOODING APPROACHING MODERATE BENCHMARKS WEDNESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY
NIGHT ACROSS PARTS OF WESTERN LONG ISLAND SOUND...AND IN THE
SOUTH SHORE BACK BAYS OF WESTERN LONG ISLAND.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

&&

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK PROVIDES A SUMMARY OF POTENTIAL
WIDESPREAD HAZARDOUS WEATHER EVENTS THAT MAY REACH NWS WARNING
CRITERIA. MOST LONG FUSED NWS WATCHES...WARNINGS AND ADVISORIES IN
EFFECT ARE HIGHLIGHTED.

PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST NWS FORECASTS FOR WEATHER NOT MEETING NWS
WARNING CRITERIA


----------



## BSDeality

ProEnterprises;991911 said:


> Hey Matt,
> I meant to say hello last week when I saw you, but we were both in a rush. I saw you getting salt from Peter at Exterior Design Landscaping on Beaver Brook. I was in the Cutting Edge dump truck.
> 
> FYI-Exterior Design is your best bet for sand and salt in town, and Peter is a great guy, try to support him if you can!


you know I was driving away trying to figure out where i had seen your truck before. should have known. I buy my magic from him all winter.


----------



## ProEnterprises

BSDeality;991923 said:


> you know I was driving away trying to figure out where i had seen your truck before. should have known. I buy my magic from him all winter.


I know, I have a tendency to see you everywhere. Do you live in Ridgefield?


----------



## BSDeality

ProEnterprises;991980 said:


> I know, I have a tendency to see you everywhere. Do you live in Ridgefield?


all of our snow work is in Ridgefield.


----------



## chrisby316

2/8/2010 11:21 a.m.
Forecast Update: Monday PM 
Here is the latest forecast from Storm Team 8's Meteorologist Dr. Mel

A Major snowfall possible for Wednesday 

A new storm system is taking shape in the Midwest. This system is moving much farther north than the others which went out to sea, so, there is a good chance for some significant snowfall. Perhaps 6 to 12 inches, and maybe more. Of course much can happen between now and then to change the picture, but this is looking pretty big.

Channel 8 CT


----------



## dutchman

accuweather,premium 5" snow at the moment. will see what happens


----------



## BPK63

chrisby316;991996 said:


> 2/8/2010 11:21 a.m.
> Forecast Update: Monday PM
> Here is the latest forecast from Storm Team 8's Meteorologist Dr. Mel


Channel 8 is the worst for predicting weather. You are better off watching channel 30, wfsb. Dr. Mel and the gang have been way off too many times at this point to even have an excuse. All they do is apologize after the storm and say, I know a lot of you are upset. I bet they get a lot of angry emails.


----------



## chrisby316

ItS just information, what did you bring to the table?


----------



## CTPlowman

Winter storm watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCL

ill take what it gives us.


----------



## brfootball45

totals just keep getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Powastroka

brfootball45;992142 said:


> totals just keep getting bigger and bigger


Whats your source man???


----------



## timmy1

Update...

Latest models are slowing snowfall growth timing to 15z weds...Radar should show snow over much of the region by 12z... This means the early morning commute should be snow free and not start till 10Am with heavy bursts between noon and 1pm. This slowed forward progress should also add slightly to the totals.

This is for RI the low will be tracking SW to NE and I would expect snow to start an hour earlier (9AM) in New haven and by 11:30 around Worcester.


12z=7am
13z=8am
14z=9am
15z=10am
16z=11am
17z=noon

Eastern time


----------



## brfootball45

my source http://cbslocalblogs.prospero.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=wbz_forecast

and also the blogs on accuweather.com


----------



## mansf123

I have been following wbzs blog all winter and there are some people on there who do a good job at telling you whats going to happen plus its updated every 5 minutes


----------



## 02powerstroke

12z=7am
13z=8am
14z=9am
15z=10am
16z=11am
17z=noon

? huh


----------



## JTK324

All I know is that we are in a WINTER STORM WATCH until tursday morning at 1 am so it is on it's way


----------



## 97S104x4

02powerstroke;992207 said:


> 12z=7am
> 13z=8am
> 14z=9am
> 15z=10am
> 16z=11am
> 17z=noon
> 
> :


i wish that was inches instead of z!!!

what does that mean^^ above


----------



## advl66

what he said^


----------



## Lawn Rover

Woooohooooo


----------



## dutchman

Forecast for my town 9"


----------



## BPK63

chrisby316;992034 said:


> ItS just information, what did you bring to the table?


Post was not knocking you. I'm just saying Channel 8 really bites the big one this year trying to forecast anything. I don't even watch them anymore.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Looks like ill be gettin 10-15


----------



## mycirus

Z = Zulu time...right now the East Coast is +5 hours from GMT.


----------



## advl66

so, does anyone know what time the snow is suppose to start? everysite i've looked at doesnt say


----------



## 97S104x4

none of the local news stations are even predicting how much snow we may get. i think they have learned


----------



## chrisby316

After 6 Am wednesday. mid morning through RI and MA


----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;992207 said:


> 12z=7am
> 13z=8am
> 14z=9am
> 15z=10am
> 16z=11am
> 17z=noon
> 
> ? huh


The models are broken down in hours and days. In order to avoid confusion between several time zones viewing models, they are labeled hour by hour all in Z time. It is our job to translate from Z time to eastern time. Ohio converts to central and Nova Scotia converts to Atlantic timezone.

Snow starting in RI 15-18z Between 9 and Noon Wed.


----------



## AC2717

20Sliverado you stole my thunder lol

They are saying some flurries 8am-9am for Boston area, then starting around lunch time, with 1 to 2 inches an hour during the hours of 5 to midnight. stopping around cummute time on Thursday.
But times could always change


----------



## darryl g

My tire chains won't be here in time  

I'm sure I'll be fine without them but it's for storms like this that I got them. I didn't have any problems with the 20 inches we got in December but that was nice light fluffy stuff.


----------



## 02powerstroke

well time for me to test the rolling whelen add this storm lol


----------



## 20Silverado05

AC2717;992385 said:


> 20Sliverado you stole my thunder lol
> 
> They are saying some flurries 8am-9am for Boston area, then starting around lunch time, with 1 to 2 inches an hour during the hours of 5 to midnight. stopping around cummute time on Thursday.
> But times could always change


lol i will actually be leaving Norwood around 1245 on wednesday hope i dont get stuck in alot of traffic getting back to my town..


----------



## fisher guy

theyre forcasting 7"-10" for my area i dont know if i'll remember how to plow its been a while


----------



## Lawn Rover

So far I have 2/10/2010 @ 6am till 2/11/2010 @ 6am. 


URGENT*-*WINTER*WEATHER*MESSAGE
NATIONAL*WEATHER*SERVICE*NEW*YORK*NY
355*PM*EST*MON*FEB*8*2010

...SIGNIFICANT*SNOWFALL*LIKELY*TUESDAY*NIGHT*INTO*WEDNESDAY
NIGHT...

.TWO*LOW*PRESSURE*SYSTEMS...ONE*OVER*THE*NORTHERN*PLAINS*AND
ANOTHER*OVER*TEXAS....WILL*MERGE*OVER*THE*OHIO*VALLEY*TONIGHT
INTO*TUESDAY.*A*NEW*LOW*WILL*FORM*ALONG*THE*CAROLINA*COAST*LATER
TUESDAY*AND*RAPIDLY*INTENSIFY*LATE*TUESDAY*NIGHT*INTO*WEDNESDAY...
BRINGING*SIGNIFICANT*SNOWFALL*TO*OUR*REGION*TUESDAY*NIGHT*INTO
WEDNESDAY*NIGHT.


...WINTER*STORM*WATCH*REMAINS*IN*EFFECT*FROM*WEDNESDAY*MORNING
THROUGH*LATE*WEDNESDAY*NIGHT...

A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH*REMAINS*IN*EFFECT*FROM*WEDNESDAY*MORNING
THROUGH*LATE*WEDNESDAY*NIGHT.

SNOW*IS*EXPECTED*TO*OVERSPREAD*THE*REGION*BY*DAYBREAK*ON
WEDNESDAY.*THE*SNOW*MAY*BECOME*HEAVY*AT*TIMES*WEDNESDAY*AFTERNOON
AND*EVENING...BEFORE*SLOWLY*TAPERING*OFF*LATE*WEDNESDAY*NIGHT.

THE*POTENTIAL*FOR*6*TO*12*INCHES*OF*SNOW*ACCUMULATION*EXISTS.
AT*THIS*TIME*THE*HIGHER*AMOUNTS*ARE*EXPECTED*CLOSER*TO*THE*COAST.

AS*THE*STORM*INTENSIFIES...EAST*TO*NORTHEAST*WINDS*WILL*BECOME
STRONG*AND*GUSTY*DURING*THE*DAY*ON*WEDNESDAY...WITH*GUSTS*UP*TO*45
MPH*POSSIBLE*ESPECIALLY*IN*COASTAL*SECTIONS.*THIS*WILL*CAUSE
BLOWING*AND*DRIFTING*OF*SNOW...WITH*NEAR*BLIZZARD*CONDITIONS*AND
POSSIBLE*POWER*OUTAGES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS*ACTIONS...

A*WINTER*STORM*WATCH*MEANS*THERE*IS*A*POTENTIAL*FOR*SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR*ICE*ACCUMULATIONS*THAT*MAY*IMPACT*TRAVEL.
CONTINUE*TO*MONITOR*THE*LATEST*FORECASTS.


----------



## timmy1

asterix happy?


----------



## JTK324

I am going to wait til the last minute to put my plow on my truck's


----------



## hotshot4819

I just hope we can get like 6 inches in Dover NH..... Wont hold my breath tho


----------



## 02powerstroke

JTK324;992591 said:


> I am going to wait til the last minute to put my plow on my truck's


lol I told the kid I work with that if I saw someone driving threw town with a plow on tonight there getting ripped out of there truck and beaten,


----------



## backupbuddy

*Thursday model*

This is a model for Thursday, looks like 6 plus inches and some serious blowing and drifting with this one. Can't wait gotta love a good noreasta payup


----------



## timmy1

I wired external reverse lights into my trailer plugs 15 years ago. Hahahha


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992651 said:


> I wired external reverse lights into my trailer plugs 15 years ago. Hahahha


 not sure how to take that.


----------



## 02powerstroke

WHDH: 7-10"

Fox boston:3-5"

WBZ: 1-3"

WCVB 6-10"

This is for the cape. seems to me they don't know whats going on....


----------



## timmy1

backupbuddy;992674 said:


> not sure how to take that.


Just saying I thought of the same thing a long time ago...

Center pin auxiliary orange wire right?


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992697 said:


> Just saying I thought of the same thing a long time ago...
> 
> Center pin auxiliary orange wire right?


That's it center pole Since you have such a wealth of knowledge on the weather what do you really think on weds storm?


----------



## timmy1

Wow! I'm getting reports predicting the center of the low to be at or below 970 mb. Practically a hurricane at sea.


----------



## CTPlowman

could that mean more snow for everyone?


----------



## 02powerstroke

Not rain for me?


----------



## CTPlowman

02powerstroke;992719 said:


> Not rain for me?


power the rain i suppose to stay far enought to the south with alot of colder air with this one. Im hearing 2 to 4 inches a hour right now from wed midmorning to wed night


----------



## timmy1

ECMWF and GFS are not in agreement right now. GFS is showing a more intense storm.


----------



## CTPlowman

what does that mean timmy i dont know weatherman talk lol


----------



## cda817

Gotta love the weathermen... 4 tv stations and 4 websites that I can follow range from:

Coating to an inch all the way to 14-18"

With no agreement every single one is different. I mean serisously I could start my own weather service and just draw from a hat every six hours and be just as accurate


----------



## timmy1

This is the 60 hour NAM/ECMWF

See how the low is further out to sea than the 60 hour GFS Backupbuddy posted....


----------



## AC2717

20Silverado05;992487 said:


> lol i will actually be leaving Norwood around 1245 on wednesday hope i dont get stuck in alot of traffic getting back to my town..


Good luck
I will be on my way from Quincy to Norwood, hopefully I will be able to get out earlier than 3:30


----------



## mansf123

I think its a safe bet to say south of the masspike will get atleast 6 inches, maybe more


----------



## chriscat423

southern ct expecting 10-15 bout time since last storm gave us not 1 flurry


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992761 said:


> This is the 60 hour NAM/ECMWF
> 
> See how the low is further out to sea than the 60 hour GFS Backupbuddy posted....


Timmy can you post the 48hr one and where are you getting your maps from because i just looked at where i get mine and it brings up the same one i posted earlier.


----------



## timmy1

do you want the 48 hr GFS or NAM?


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992808 said:


> do you want the 48 hr GFS or NAM?


Same as you just posted earlier.


----------



## timmy1

Earlier I posted the 60 hr NAM
You posted the 60 hr GFS

Your GFS shows the bomb close to Nantucket with tight isobars stacked right through MA RI CT

The NAM shows the low well off with less pressure gradient


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992820 said:


> Earlier I posted the 60 hr NAM
> You posted the 60 hr GFS
> 
> Your GFS shows the bomb close to Nantucket with tight isobars stacked right through MA RI CT
> 
> The NAM shows the low well off with less pressure gradient


Which one you leaning towards?


----------



## timmy1

GFS

It's been about 60% this season. It's likely the storm will play out a blend of both


----------



## timmy1

I think the last Bombogenesis was that 22" storm in Dec


----------



## mansf123

any new model runs out yet??


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;992834 said:


> GFS
> 
> It's been about 60% this season. It's likely the storm will play out a blend of both


wow by the looks of some of the precipitation maps I'm seeing this thing has about 1-2 inches of moisture in it.


----------



## backupbuddy

backupbuddy;992863 said:


> wow by the looks of some of the precipitation maps I'm seeing this thing has about 1-2 inches of moisture in it.


looks like plymouth area is going to get the jackpot


----------



## 02powerstroke

@#$%^& mix here? wtf


----------



## abbe

What are we talking for providence


----------



## GSullivan

Is it me or are these weather forecasters *%@*^! up.They're all saying different things.I'm staying with the models you guys are using.I wish I had a job where I could make get so many things wrong and not get fired!


----------



## quigleysiding

Do you guys think it is safe to mount up the plows and sanders I don"t want to jinks us


----------



## timmy1

I would mount up today, fuel up and work the kinks out. Unless you're in power country, It's safe to say you'll be plowing something.

The models are still in disagreement with the exact track of the low. Gfs is still showing the cut-off low from Ohio river valley turning NNE once it joins the coastal low. Some of the other models show a more ENE track.


----------



## AC2717

OK Aggrevated
They said yesterday at 6pm 10 to 15 inches south of the MA pike and all the way thru Boston, now saying 4 to 8? What is going on here, what do I trust, this is the difference of me being able to charge twice or once. 

In lemans terms can someone tell me what is going on here and why they are changing so much? More importantly are they wrong and what type of snow will this be??

I am just southwest of Boston, I am where Rt128/Rt 93 meets Rt 95.


----------



## timmy1

Ac2717, According to the models, There is going to be a sharp northern edge of the snow line. That's why you're forecast is the most difficult to predict. It's likely that on the northern fringe of the snow line, you could have 5 inches and drive north 5 miles and have a dusting.

Update...

Most of the latest models are looking more like last nights GFS.


----------



## AC2717

what is: Most of the latest models are looking more like last nights GFS. Results. I love the weather and watchign it unfold, but have no idea of the lingo. so i need numbers and words that can explain it to the everyday person.


----------



## dcl25

All the snow totals are changing this morning. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Luppy

Long as it meets my 3" trigger I'll be happy.
Hooking up and gassing up today.


----------



## sno commander

8-12 in ct :redbounce


----------



## timmy1

Latest QPF's are showing at least .5 of liquid from Worcester to Boston.


----------



## BSDeality

you guys are still arguing and speculating over this?:laughing: might as well just wait for midnight to see whats going to happen


----------



## 10elawncare

Guess this storm is making up for the last one that didn't hit us.


----------



## leigh

Southern Ct 7-11" according to my unscientific forecast models.My nervous diareha attacks have kicked in 24 hrs before storm arrival.
Money in the bank.It's now official.


----------



## abbe

We should ban you from the site for that comment lol


----------



## dchr

BSDeality;993190 said:


> you guys are still arguing and speculating over this?:laughing: might as well just wait for midnight to see whats going to happen


I thought it was just me Like a bunch of old ladys at a hair salon. It is more than likely going to snow. You will need your plow. When the storm is over you will then know for sure how much you will get,you will then know for sure how much $ you made. 
End of rant.


----------



## 10elawncare

Well, be honest with us, you also get those nervous poo's when there is a big storm coming!


----------



## dchr

10elawncare;993222 said:


> Well, be honest with us, you also get those nervous poo's when there is a big storm coming!


Oh definetely-I had one this morning while dropping my daughter off at the bus stop. Customer lives 50 seconds from my house with a small driveway-asking me "are you ready for the big storm?" I replied of course--people are acting like the world is going to end-it's a little bit of snow for crying out loud. I could only imagine what the gas stations and grocery stores will look like this afternoon.


----------



## mansf123

The new model runs show alot more snow for southern new england... close to two inches of liquid


----------



## CTPlowman

2 inches of water equals 2 feettttttttttttttttt lol


----------



## rjfetz1

mansf123;993251 said:


> The new model runs show alot more snow for southern new england... close to two inches of liquid


What models??...I have not seen any new models from 7am yet.


----------



## mansf123

The NAM model is out


----------



## dutchman

At least 2 plowings from this stormpayup


----------



## rjfetz1

This is what i still see and read....

At this time...it appears as though the mid level low really cranks
up a smidge too far southeast of the region to allow for a prolonged
period of heavy snow over the majority of southern new england.

what website are you viewing??


----------



## mansf123

Most likely the noon time forecasts will call for higher amounts. I think this is going to be a repeat of that 07 storm where people got stuck on the roads for 6 hours. I would not want to be plowing roads tommorow...will be stressful to say the least


----------



## brfootball45

The NAM is reporting 2.25 for precip thats huge


----------



## brfootball45

ill be plowing for the state tomorrow looks like its going to be a long day/night


----------



## Powastroka

I'll be plowing tomorrow no matter what, but if it's the heavy stuff, just gotta take my time and be easy on the equipment..


----------



## tiaquessa

Well, I'm filling in for a friend of mine who's going to Disney tonight. I usually only fill once a year for him. Boy, what a storm to be filling for. He says it takes him about 10 hours to do the jobs. I guess I'll have to plan on being out for 12-15 hours.  I can't wait. I'll probably be up all night.


----------



## mansf123

im thinking at least 15-24 inches for south shore. The nws is saying very heavy snow south of the pike.The models are saying over two inches of water which would translate into alot of snow


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;993368 said:


> im thinking at least 15-24 inches for south shore. The nws is saying very heavy snow south of the pike.The models are saying over two inches of water which would translate into alot of snow


what about the cape were geting dicked with rain says the new stations!!! :realmad:


----------



## timmy1

The Dec storm that left us with 20+" had a ratio of 20:1 15* about an inch of liquid nice and light

This storm looks like an average of 12:1 due to the temps. Higher ratio North and West of the low. Lowest ratio on the rain/snow line down in 02powerstroke country.

Moral of the story is if you see it adding up, plow often! 10" of this stuff may weigh more than 20" of the stuff we had in Dec.


----------



## mycirus

I didnt hear of any rainline. CH 7 and 4 both said 12+ inches southeastern ma including the Cape.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mycirus;993400 said:


> I didnt hear of any rainline. CH 7 and 4 both said 12+ inches southeastern ma including the Cape.


they said only 4" because its going to turn to rain or mix.


----------



## timmy1

What makes these Nor-Easters so intense is the warm/moist air from the south drawn to the east of the low (counter-clockwise) cyclone converging with the cold dry air to the north and west of the low as it circulates. The low located offshore sets the stage for strong Northeast winds from the upper left quadrant hammering New england. If the low passed to our west, we would be located in the lower right quadrant with strong and warm south westerlies.

There is always a rain/snow line, just sometimes it's out over the Atlantic. Generally speaking, as the low passes south and east, the line is usually closest to cape and islands hence lower ratios and heavier snow.

When the low travels far enough north running out of moist/warm air, the fuel fizzles out.

Got it?


----------



## tiaquessa

As soon as I see 4" on the ground, I'm out.


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;993417 said:


> What makes these Nor-Easters so intense is the warm/moist air from the south drawn to the east of the low (counter-clockwise) cyclone converging with the cold dry air to the north and west of the low as it circulates. The low located offshore sets the stage for strong Northeast winds from the upper left quadrant hammering New england. If the low passed to our west, we would be located in the lower right quadrant with strong and warm south westerlies.
> 
> There is always a rain/snow line, just sometimes it's out over the Atlantic. Generally speaking, as the low passes south and east, the line is usually closest to cape and islands hence lower ratios and heavier snow.
> 
> When the low travels far enough north running out of moist/warm air, the fuel fizzles out.
> 
> Got it?


Your good Timmy. Anywhere you learn all this information? Or just paying attention to the news stations?


----------



## timmy1

plowmaster07;993422 said:


> Your good Timmy. Anywhere you learn all this information? Or just paying attention to the news stations?


Ahhhh, It's in the blood.


----------



## 02powerstroke

so if it stays just south we will get snow but not the warm air to?


----------



## 02powerstroke

radio said 1-3 with rain. WHDH said 15" I give up lol


----------



## mansf123

I think if you are closer to the canal you should be fine..... outer cape might be a different story


----------



## fisher guy

anyone know what time this thing is gonna start i heard mostly noon but boss said after 5pm for the north shore trying to figure out if i can do this quick flooring job in the am when i head up to portsmouth to drop the truck off to fix the sander ( dont blame me boss likes to do everything last second as for me im loosing my hair over all this)


----------



## Lawn Rover

It will be in Groton CT around 7 am if that helps.


----------



## mansf123

it will be up to nh line no later than 1 or 2 pm


----------



## fisher guy

kk ill just forget the flooring job then i need my beauty rest lol ok maybe not ill be asleep for the rest of the season lol


----------



## fisher guy

thanx guys


----------



## timmy1

Most RI schools have cancelled. The remainder will jump on board and cancel as soon as they remove the head from their ...

Sounds like the afternoon commute will be a doozy.


----------



## Chrisxl64

4 inches an hour?!!?! did i hear that right? Geeez


----------



## Santry426

02powerstroke;993677 said:


> radio said 1-3 with rain. WHDH said 15" I give up lol


You already know it's gonna be a wet messy snow down there....I'd rather 3-4 inches of that then 8-10 of it. Just make enough to hit your triggers and your good. Screw having to move 10 inches of the cement snow and kill you truck


----------



## darryl g

The problem with storms like this is that's it's almost impossible to plow with them when it's snowing so hard you can't see, your wiper are caking up, and it gets ahead of the road crews. Sometimes you just have to park it and wait or do a big parking lot. At least my teenage son will be available for stick plow duty


----------



## burlingtonplow

Maine is angry


----------



## fisher guy

burlingtonplow;993801 said:


> Maine is angry


lmfao that was great that made my night


----------



## chrisby316

darryl g;993800 said:


> At least my teenage son will be available for stick plow duty


now thats funny

:laughing:


----------



## mansf123

yeah for once i dont wish i lived in northern new england


----------



## Santry426

Baltimore prob has gotten more snow then the entire northeast...Thats crazy right there


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like we are going to get something in my area... I've heard everything from 1-12" maybe 15" if it tracks right hahahahaha. With a 1" trigger on some of my lots, I'll atleast be able to plow something. Plow is on, everything is checked, and everything is fueled up. I'm ready. Bring it on boys!


----------



## GSullivan

I've had my blade on since Monday!!!Bring it on.


----------



## CTPlowman

well yall im goign to bed be safe tommorow take plenty of pics talk with you guys tommorow payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

Going to bed already? You CT guys are wimps hahaha. Just kidding. You guys get it first.  I've got to work 5AM to noon tomorrow, plow after that, then be back to work Thursday morning at 8AM. Gotta love plowing, but it's only a few days a year and once the checks roll in its well worth it.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Sorry if wrong area, but have two trucks looking for work in greater Hartford area! (860)268-5253


----------



## 02powerstroke

Santry426;993776 said:


> You already know it's gonna be a wet messy snow down there....I'd rather 3-4 inches of that then 8-10 of it. Just make enough to hit your triggers and your good. Screw having to move 10 inches of the cement snow and kill you truck


not for me they call us out to do the roads at 3" and we stay out till its done. More it snow longer I stay out IMO


----------



## CTPlowman

I cant sleep lol i want it to SNOWWWWWWW


----------



## Lawn Rover

Shhhhh......... I'm trying to sleep


----------



## Chrisxl64

Im up for playing if anyone needs a hand.


----------



## CTPlowman

Chrisxl64;994032 said:


> Im up for playing if anyone needs a hand.


what do you mean by that lol


----------



## Chrisxl64

*removing mind from gutter and refraining from jokes*

ehh hemmm,,,,,if anyone needs a hand with WORK, i'm available.


----------



## CTPlowman

chris where do you live? IM GETTING REPROTS THAT THERES SNOW FALLING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF CT


----------



## chrisby316

Nothing in norwich, should be flurries till AM then picking up. Radar will show snow but not hitting the ground


----------



## CTPlowman

chrisby how many accts you got if you jw


----------



## chrisby316

We run 5 trucks on on 35ish accounts.


----------



## Chrisxl64

I'm working the over night at the firehouse in west haven right now,,,and its all quiet. Live in the "valley".


----------



## BSDeality

CTPlowman;994063 said:


> chris where do you live? IM GETTING REPROTS THAT THERES SNOW FALLING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF CT


no snow over this way just yet, calm down


----------



## 10elawncare

BSDeality;994123 said:


> no snow over this way just yet, calm down


I dunno.... I think I saw a snowflake when I went out to the truck. Better head out!


----------



## t4dodge

FINALLY!! I can use my new MM2...


----------



## darryl g

*Essex, Deep River, Chester, Old Lyme& Clinton Plow Guys*

Hey - I was just thinking...I get a fair amount of phone calls from outside my service area every time we get a big storm. I advertise for and service only Old Saybrook, Westbrook and the east side of Clinton. But people from nearby towns still call me looking for service.

If anyone who services Essex, Deep River, Chester, Old Lyme and the west side and woods of Clinton wants to send me a private message with their contact info, I can try to refer some work your way. I could use a few more accounts along my route, but I'm really not looking to expand my route in area.

BTW - I'm Darryl. I'm a one man show (wife covers dispatch during big storms) doing mostly my lawn care residentials and their neighbors.


----------



## CTPlowman

I just happend to wake up and look at the radar and looking like heavy snow just getting into long island i could be wrong but its alot of dark blue


----------



## 1992k1500ct

its snowing in new fairfield,ct :yow!:


----------



## CTPlowman

how bad is it snowing there lol ENOUGH TO GO OUT LOL


----------



## 1992k1500ct

lol not yet. cant wait for the foot of snow. got the plow on and sand ready to go!


----------



## dchr

Chrisxl64;994058 said:


> *removing mind from gutter and refraining from jokes*
> 
> ehh hemmm,,,,,if anyone needs a hand with WORK, i'm available.


When are you available? Are you insured for commercial snow removal/commercial liability insurance? Let me know.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Yeah, pm your contact info please.


----------



## quigleysiding

wheres all this snow?


----------



## mansf123

Its on its way..


----------



## Lawn Rover

Have flakes in Groton


----------



## quigleysiding

I Shoulda stayed in bed


----------



## dutchman

dchr;994428 said:


> When are you available? Are you insured for commercial snow removal/commercial liability insurance? Let me know.


He helped me out in Dec. you can't ask for a better guy


----------



## CornerStoneProp

also insured we are in Mansfield and East Hartford lets me know if you need anything


----------



## chrisby316

snowing in norwich, good luck everyone drive safe make money talk to everyone later


----------



## timmy1

First flakes now here in RI


----------



## JustinD

Ready here in RI.........


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah..........


----------



## mansf123

Good luck everyone...


----------



## quigleysiding

JustinD;994460 said:


> Ready here in RI.........


No wonder we haven"t got any snow look at that new cutting edge


----------



## Chrisxl64

PM's are sent.


----------



## JustinD

quigleysiding;994465 said:


> No wonder we haven"t got any snow look at that new cutting edge


HAHAHA.......yep it hasn't done much yet.


----------



## Brad Ent

Where's Gold Pro??
Weather status down South??


----------



## BSDeality

ok pic *****s... 1/2" down, 11" more to go.


----------



## timmy1

Looks like we might have some more action in the Mon/Tue time-frame next week. A developing mid level low intensifies as it moves to the coast around the Delmarva peninsula. It's too far out to be certain but let's keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Good luck everyone, be safe, have fun, make money!


----------



## GSullivan

Everyone stay safe and make lots of $$$$$$$$


----------



## Bostonyj7

I still dont have a daytime driver for my driveways. Im going to have to double up on my route and do most of them before my night driver gets off at 4:30 today. Gonna get ready for the calls about blocked drives.

At least they pay within 5 days


----------



## cfdeng7

im somewhat near goldpro snowing at a good inch an hour everythings getting covered now. be safe everyone


----------



## dutchman

not much going on here


----------



## TJS

cfdeng7;994496 said:


> im somewhat near goldpro snowing at a good inch an hour everythings getting covered now. be safe everyone


Coming down good in Fairfield,CT
T.J.


----------



## SnowPro93

Guys, when I push the joystick towards the sky it lifts the blade right? Been so long I don't know if I'll remember. Everyone enjoy the snow and be safe so you can enjoy the $$$$$!


----------



## Brad Ent

Not much happening here in East Hartford right now


----------



## CTPlowman

Stonington CT sorry if its sideways


----------



## dchr

dutchman;994440 said:


> He helped me out in Dec. you can't ask for a better guy


Thanks for the info.-we are in touch. Also thanks to anyone else who responds-I think we are set for now but will keep info. handy. Waiting for a sub to show-up/call. First year I am using a sub-now I know why I never did before-guess I have to find the right one.


----------



## AC2717

Just received an update that the first flakes started to drop in Bridgewater MA


----------



## tiaquessa

I've got about an inch or so here in Clinton, CT. They're predicting a foot or more, so it better start snowing harder.


----------



## JustinD

Snowing pretty steadily in Middletown RI now.


----------



## dutchman

Naugatuck only a dusting


----------



## BSDeality

just went out to grab some breakfast and I couldn't believe how many guys are out pushing lots already with less than an inch on them. all they're doing is wasting time and energy at this point.


----------



## SnowPro93

BSDeality;994530 said:


> just went out to grab some breakfast and I couldn't believe how many guys are out pushing lots already with less than an inch on them. all they're doing is wasting time and energy at this point.


man if there going to push every inch that falls its going to be a lonnnnnng night


----------



## dcl25

First flakes falling in weymouth everybody be safe.


----------



## FGZ

Saw first flakes in Beverly MA about 30 min ago. Crossing my fingers that there's only about 2" around 4pm.


----------



## Fisher II

...hmmmm...temp outside says 36 . Wonder if this thing is dragging cold air with it, cause last i checked 36 wasnt gonna cut it!


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003

light snow 30's+.....salted at 0300hrs......about3-4" total at this point .....


----------



## brfootball45

snowing here in boston


----------



## BigLou80

its just spitting snow here in south hadley, they cancelled all the schools today and its not really supposed to start snowing untill lunch time


----------



## fisher guy

SnowPro93;994540 said:


> man if there going to push every inch that falls its going to be a lonnnnnng night


theyre just trying to make sure they still know how to plow its been a while with out snow everyones rusty lol its like the first plowable even of the season all over again lol

snowing.rain mix up here ma/nh line seacoast


----------



## ctmower

Got jack **** in Northern CT so far... Started to flurry for a second but nothing so far as of 1030am. Better start snowing like hell to get the 12+" theyve been crying about!!!


----------



## Chrisxl64

I hear ya I'm waiting for some action myself, been a slow steady fall but it's supposed to pick up in by noon


----------



## OTHLandscaping

Snowing pretty good in Woonsocket.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Picking up hardcore now


----------



## chrisby316

Sticking finally in se ct


----------



## dutchman

Norwalk has 5"


----------



## ctmower

Just watched NECN and it looks like the storm is hitting all of CT except for Northern CT. The clouds are burning off or being pushed to either side right before Hartford. Hopefully we get something here soon!!!!! The 12' isnt looking too good right now, I'm hoping for atleast 8"


----------



## speralandscape

Nothing but blacktop here in central Ma.


----------



## plowmaster07

It snowed about .5" at best from 8:30-9:30am. It still hasn't picked up yet in Gardner. It looks like the next band is an hour or two away. Bring on the money!

Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## mjlawncare

started snowing here moderately they past 20min hopefully it stays like this


----------



## PORTER 05

northshore of boston , nothing but rain, and even that has stoped. it is 40F. This sucks.


----------



## Chrisxl64

South east ct has about 2 of slop nothing major considering not taking a vacation day tonight. Looks like no one is gonna need any back up, I have until 3 to make that call


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Snowed pretty hard here while I was driving from Pembroke to Scituate, but nothing was sticking. Now back in Pembroke and it's stopped altogether. Radar shows some precip coming in the next 30 min or so though.


----------



## dutchman

Any real snow going on in CT!!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

PORTER 05;994684 said:


> northshore of boston , nothing but rain, and even that has stoped. it is 40F. This sucks.


same here this storms a joke...


----------



## Brad Ent

Just starting to stick in EH


----------



## bplow

Raining in Norwell, MA right now


----------



## darryl g

I was out for a while, was looking like some heavy bands on the way but then it slowed down and the sun actually came out for a little while. 2.5 inches on the ground in the Westbrook/Clinton but I'm out of stuff to do already so came home to hang out for a bit. Blew out the windshield washer line somewhere in front of my battery, not about to fix it right now.


----------



## CTplowpro

im in fairfield, ct and we have about 5in and it stopped but i guess theres another band coming through that could bring another foot (i hope)


----------



## Chrisxl64

Any idea when?


----------



## rjfetz1

Snow is backing into the state now....but it keeps breaking apart....its a matter of time when the low starts to move toward the cape ...that's when it looks like the heavy stuff will be here. Looks to me around 4 or 5 ish??


----------



## dutchman

money in the bank. Nothing here


----------



## Powastroka

REALLY starting to come down here in Avon, MA! Stuff looks like its going to be HEAVYwesportwesportwesport


----------



## dutchman

Hope to get at least one push Today


----------



## mjlawncare

this is BS


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Light rain here.


----------



## timmy1

2.5" here now. Hoping the 1-2" hour stuff holds out till after rush hour.


----------



## abbe

Accumulation starting in cranston ri


----------



## abbe

Timmy1 where are you located?


----------



## chrisby316

Got 3 inches I Se ct


----------



## JCPM

Barely a coating here in Middletown


----------



## Stellers Garage

This is NUTS!! Parts stores are closing, dealers are closing Banks are locked up... the roads are wet and nobody is around. The snow is hardly falling. 
I'm in Shelton CT, and still waiting for the 'Sky to fall'.
Rumor has it as the storm is behind schedule. I should have been a weather man.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

This is getting rediculous...light flurries since noon with nothing sticking...another bust.


----------



## rob1325

Snowing, but not sticking to roadways. All the hype and watch us get nothing!


----------



## fisher guy

thats what im thinking


----------



## metalmetal67

Light snow and wind here in Springfield Ma area, just starting to stick to grass.


----------



## BSDeality

we've been holding steady @ 1.5" for hours now. It's melting faster than it piles up. Supposedly there is 5-6" down closer to the coast line.


----------



## fisher guy

at the ready but not counting on much


----------



## 06HD BOSS

...might as well start drinking now. We're obviously in for the night.


----------



## Snow-Con

Stellers Garage;994853 said:


> This is NUTS!! Parts stores are closing, dealers are closing Banks are locked up... the roads are wet and nobody is around. The snow is hardly falling.
> I'm in Shelton CT, and still waiting for the 'Sky to fall'.
> Rumor has it as the storm is behind schedule. I should have been a weather man.


Where'd you hear that? It started snowing earlier than it was supposed to here this AM. It's not really amounting to anything, but behind schedule?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Snow-Con;994867 said:


> Where'd you hear that? It started snowing earlier than it was supposed to here this AM. It's not really amounting to anything, but behind schedule?


Originally in CT the storm was supposed to be started by daybreak and in full force by lunch time. Schools and businesses were closed at the 10pm news last night.  The flurries didnt start here till noon.


----------



## timmy1

Just had a heavy band come through. 3.5" now

Going back out for another round.


----------



## Snow-Con

06HD BOSS;994874 said:


> Originally in CT the storm was supposed to be started by daybreak and in full force by lunch time. Schools and businesses were closed at the 10pm news last night.  The flurries didnt start here till noon.


Gotta love when they get crazy!


----------



## Powastroka

Damn guys, let it get a lil colder. Look at the radar, there is still much more to come.

Have a drink.. And stop being :crying:


----------



## Snow-Con

Powastroka;994883 said:


> Damn guys, let it get a lil colder. Look at the radar, there is still much more to come.
> 
> Have a drink.. And stop being :crying:


Maybe. Radar I looked at looks like it's breaking up (but I'm not a weatherman! LOL).


----------



## silvercity

Problem is it is sooooooooooooooo wet out here in central CT. I don't think it is going to amount to much.About 2" on the grass and all my lots are just wet...............


----------



## DFLS

fisher guy;994865 said:


> at the ready but not counting on much


It's looking like less and less now especially central CT

Off topic but your plow lights look like they are aimed kinda high on that dump with the nice Boss V plow and the extra capacity sander. You did that to hold more salt that is smart - less trips to fill up


----------



## DFLS

06HD BOSS;994874 said:


> Originally in CT the storm was supposed to be started by daybreak and in full force by lunch time. Schools and businesses were closed at the 10pm news last night.  The flurries didnt start here till noon.


Another wasted snow day for the schools to make up in June


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Pouring rain in Pembroke. This blows.


----------



## fisher guy

thanx thats collin aka "merrimack mill"'s truck im driving it for him for the winter yeah its nice being able to get more jobs with less trips back to the shop only drawback to it is that if its loaded to the hilt that rocks around like a boat on choppy seas lol


----------



## chrisby316

Nws just upped our totals to 15-20 in se ct. If It makes you guys feel better the storm was 4 hours late getting here so adjust accordingly


----------



## Santry426

WHDH said at 230 that boston prob wont even hit the 5-8 they are forcasting for. They will be updating on the 4pm news......Glad I atleast got my 8 hours of regular work in


----------



## 06HD BOSS

you kidding me?! I'd be suprised if we ended up with 3-5" here in central CT


----------



## mjlawncare

is it me or does it look like everything on the radar is being pulled south


----------



## Snow-Con

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO135283/

That's updated at 3:10, they claim.

And yes, to me it looks like it's pulling south and pulling apart. But who knows.


----------



## JustinD

What a joke!


----------



## Snow-Con

JustinD;994939 said:


> What a joke!


When I grow up, I wanna be a weather bunny on TV!

payup


----------



## Fisher II

hmmm........over a foot last night.....them oh its still coming...too 8-12.....now this.....2-4...unreal!!!!


----------



## mansf123

Not to often we get a monster storm like this around here HAAAAAAAAAAA NOT. This sucks, it better start sticking or im not going to be happy


----------



## Powastroka

Go to myfoxboston.com and check the latest... Still forecasting 8-12 south shore of Boston..


----------



## mansf123

i have a feeling a few hours from now we will be changing our tune when we cant see whats ten feet in front of us but i still consider this a blown forecast. I was ready to go at 9am then they said noontime... then 2.... still nothing


----------



## Snow-Con

From the Fox 25 weather chat shoutbox just now, 

# A.J. Burnett "We have lowered snow totals to 7-10 south of Boston, 5-8 in Boston, 1-3 in southern New Hampshire, the Cape with 2-4."

Details
2010-02-10 3:50 PM


And it doesn't appear that they've updated the actual forecasts, Powa. Where'd you see the totals?


----------



## bplow

Channel 7 is usually pretty accurate and considering its still raining in Norwell, I can see us only getting 2-4" now along the coast. bummer


----------



## fisher guy

IM DONE IM OUT im selling the plow and im going to have a word with the weather people this is ridiculous:realmad::realmad::realmad::angry: were not getting anything not even a coating


----------



## southshoreplow

well finally starting to see a lil snow cover here


----------



## mansf123

i had a bad feeling about this one....


----------



## fisher guy

straight from pete on channel 7


Damage control was never taught in weather school, but I think it might be time to enroll in a course.

Let me save you the time and effort:

Yes I know this cost the government, businesses, plow operators, towns and cities thousands of dollars.

Yes I realize the time and effort that was wasted.

Yes I know you'll never watch/trust me again.

But I also know that everyone called for roughly the same amounts, the same timing, and same call to arms. There's nothing to appease the anger, the disgust and the shame. Can't change what I can't control.

But I do know

the sun will rise tomorrow

the pattern is quiet for several days

that spring is around the corner

and...Mother Nature is still the king.

Pete


----------



## Powastroka

Snow-Con;994981 said:


> From the Fox 25 weather chat shoutbox just now,
> 
> # A.J. Burnett "We have lowered snow totals to 7-10 south of Boston, 5-8 in Boston, 1-3 in southern New Hampshire, the Cape with 2-4."
> 
> Details
> 2010-02-10 3:50 PM
> 
> And it doesn't appear that they've updated the actual forecasts, Powa. Where'd you see the totals?


On the latest forecast video..


----------



## Snow-Con

mansf123;994991 said:


> i had a bad feeling about this one....


What feeling is that?


----------



## Snow-Con

Powastroka;994996 said:


> On the latest forecast video..


That was the old video.


----------



## dchr

Looks like its a bust fella's------When will we ever learn to not listen to the "weather men"


----------



## DFLS

Yep just read this :

"Parts of the state, such as Greenwich, received more than 6 inches of snow by 3 p.m.

With the current track in place, 2 to 6 inches is expected for northern Connecticut, and 5 to 10 inches for the shoreline and much of Fairfield County."

Granby now has about 3/4" and whatever comes into the state on radar is pretty much falling apart by the time it gets to north central CT.

Guess we're still buying hamburger next week not Top Sirloin.

The red in this water vapor loop is dry air, all the moisture is out to sea East of New England:http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/sat...=large&endDate=20050606&endTime=-1&duration=4


----------



## Plowfast9957

Ya good thing they closed all the schools, state offices etc. Its 4:30 now and we dont even have a dusting. Not to mention our town called in the plows at 11 and they sat in the town yard until 3 and sent them all home. I dont know why they go over the snow removal budget every year...


----------



## AC2717

WHAT THE F*&^!

This was terrible, serious and not joking the amount of money this just cost companies, people, and everything else. 

Seriously someone needs to get fired for this one


----------



## DeereFarmer

It's just winter guys, get used to it. Still might get something plowable out of it.


----------



## brfootball45

im taking my plow off, its not worth it were not getting anything except for rain..


----------



## abbe

Pushin slush in cranston


----------



## darryl g

Good to see I'm not the only one frustrated. It's a plowable event for me..trigger met, but it sure as hell wasn't a blizzard by any means. Watch, we'll get an unforcast foot of snow from the tail of this storm as it pulls out..then they'll say, see we told you so, lol.


----------



## tiaquessa

I can't believe how they can screw up so bad. They say "there was a slight shift to the south". That's why we didn't get the amount we should have. That's such bull. I actually closed my store today, so I lost money instead.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

darryl g;995105 said:


> Good to see I'm not the only one frustrated. It's a plowable event for me..trigger met, but it sure as hell wasn't a blizzard by any means. Watch, we'll get an unforcast foot of snow from the tail of this storm as it pulls out..then they'll say, see we told you so, lol.


Dont say that lol. That would frustrate me more than anything


----------



## abbe

Pickin up here in cranston. Accumulation again


----------



## 02powerstroke

The only thing we pushed today lol


----------



## chrisby316

we got off to a great start around noon, heavy snow quick accumulation, then it just slowed to a flurry. radar shows signs of promise but really disappointed in this one


----------



## timmy1

5" of sticky stuff here. Went out and did about half of the accounts. Getting something to eat, and i'm going back out.

What am I the only one plowing?


----------



## chrisby316

i was am home for dinner now. timmy gimme some info!


----------



## amscapes03

I'm changing my trigger in next years contracts from 3" to micro dusting. Maybe then i'll make a few bucks.


----------



## JCPM

forcast says 1-3" for tonight. Looks like I can make a little of money without calling everybody in tonight.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

amscapes03;995135 said:


> I'm changing my trigger in next years contracts from 3" to micro dusting. Maybe then i'll make a few bucks.


Not sure about you guys, but in Jan we had 2 "plowable" events. Both were 1" or so. The way this winter has gone, anything over 0.75" is plowable. Not being funny either...i bill for it and they pay. Its getting tough this year


----------



## timmy1

chrisby316;995131 said:


> i was am home for dinner now. timmy gimme some info!


Just looked at the radar and there is plenty of moisture left circulating out there. Temps are dropping and as the low moves east, we should be locked into NE winds rather than ENE like we experienced this afternoon, this had a tendency to bring warmer air onshore.

It's not over yet, get some rest!


----------



## 02powerstroke

timmy1;995159 said:


> Just looked at the radar and there is plenty of moisture left circulating out there. Temps are dropping and as the low moves east, we should be locked into NE winds rather than ENE like we experienced this afternoon, this had a tendency to bring warmer air onshore.
> 
> It's not over yet, get some rest!


your way to optimistic some times lol


----------



## brfootball45

state just called heading out


----------



## FordFisherman

CT weathermen all apologies at 5pm. "Storm set up farther south and west and thus have reduced snow totals".... NICE F-ING JOB MORONS!!!!!


----------



## timmy1

Just stuck a tape in the table on my deck...

8"


----------



## haybaler

I know right? they should all be fired. i'm thinking two plow min. per month next year retainer fee.


----------



## sno commander

be lucky to have 2 inches here. i havn't even plowed anything yet, i pre salted so im in good shape. this really sucks, i thought this was the one.


----------



## chrisby316

Its blazzarding in se ct now! Roads were bare at 530 now inch and a half and all frozen underneath


----------



## abbe

Timmy where in ri are you


----------



## Luppy

Snowing to beat the band over here in Randolph. Going to catch a few zzz's then re-evaluate after midnight.


----------



## darryl g

What the Hell????? I just got more snow while eating dinner than we got all day!!!! Figures. Told you we were gonna get a foot from the tail as it pulls out, lol. Guess I better fire up and roll out, if I can see where I'm gong. Westbrook CT (just west of Old Saybrook)


----------



## DFLS

timmy1;995225 said:


> Just stuck a tape in the table on my deck...
> 
> 8"


Looks like some pretty heavy snow with the tape housing not sinking in


----------



## timmy1

abbe;995263 said:


> Timmy where in ri are you


Half way up on the west side. 5 Miles to conn as the crow flies.


----------



## Banksy

I'm in Mass right now watching the snow. Sure is windy out. 3 inches of this stuff would be a nice easy push.


----------



## BigLou80

metalmetal67;994860 said:


> Light snow and wind here in Springfield Ma area, just starting to stick to grass.


Where in Chicopee are you ? I am in south hadley right up memorial drive.


----------



## BigLou80

Gald to hear I am not the only one this was a bust for. I lost like $400 today at least and it cost all my guys a days pay, we could have worked today. 

They usually get it wrong but not this wrong, from a foot to an inch in 2-3 hours or time thats bad even by weatherguesser's standards. Of course thats what happens when you rely only on a computer to get your forcast


----------



## Lawn Rover

Groton got hammered. I just got in.


----------



## timmy1

Just got in... Ended up with 10" here

Did 28 driveways, 2 businesses and 1 mobile home park.


----------



## timmy1

4 or 5 "Next morning jobs" to do in the AM

Only thing that went wrong was I lost one of those Ubolts that hold the lift chain to the A-frame. had some bolts in the truck to fix it for now.


----------



## abbe

About 2" in cranston. Down in newport now


----------



## chrisby316

Back at it. Scraping last 2" ans salting. Should look like it never snowed in a few hours


----------



## advl66

about 7 hours of plowing tonight


----------



## lamarbur

Union CT/Sturbridge MA line,, barely a coating after all the "14" hype.


----------



## dutchman

Got to do 1 push 2" better than nothing


----------



## plowmaster07

Got barely an inch in Ashburnham. I can't get the customer to believe that it's two inches. lol Maybe something for Monday??


----------



## mansf123

just got in.. was out since 5pm yesterday. overall a pretty decent storm for the south shore. more monday im hearing? time for a nap


----------



## TJS

FordFisherman;995197 said:


> CT weathermen all apologies at 5pm. "Storm set up farther south and west and thus have reduced snow totals".... NICE F-ING JOB MORONS!!!!!


The media are in bed with the grocery stores and gas stations as well as home deopot selling shovels. What a joke of a so called "storm".
T.J.


----------



## AC2717

while not happy, I took my worker out and did all properties from about 11:45 to 2:15

I only do 12, but do everything at each property and each one is large, did not have to bring the blower out, was a lot of shoveling, so even though it was a bust I was able to get one round in, and then because shoveled, and barely used the plow I was able to get a physical work out because my hockey game was canceled last night


----------



## fisher guy

just got back from salting the second round (first round with collin last night second with H&M this morning) as far as snow...what snow? not even a coating but just enough to freeze up i give up on this winter for now on i'll wake up every morning at 3am and if theres snow on the ground then ill plow aside from that wait for the phone call screw the weather guys


----------



## Luppy

Approx. 4" here in Randolph. Up and out early.
Plowed the last resi @ 9 a.m. Didn't sleep much last night due to all the hype so time for a nap now.


----------



## JustinD

Didn't go out for the guy I usually do, but I did do all my own stuff. It guess it was ok, we got about 6-8" frozen underneath.


----------



## mjlawncare

we ended up with 4-5inchs here i guess i cant complain but what a joke that storm was


----------



## dutchman

Didn't get more than 2"


----------



## PORTER 05

they forcasted 10-15" here then went to 8-12 then 3-6 , we ended up with 0" and for some reason on the news they said our final total was 1" , nope not true i would have atleast liked that could have done the commercials and the road. Not even a dusting the roads arent even wet it is warm here like in the 40's, i just took 2 of the 3 plows off im pissed.


----------



## quigleysiding

State called us in at 11:00 am yesterday.Didn"t git off until 7:30 this morning.Got about 6 inches heavy wet crap.At least we got some hours in.Did the driveways and salt ed a lot.So all in all not to bad.


----------



## CTPlowman

okay im going to say no snow for monday into tuesday


----------



## GSullivan

I got in 10 1/2 hours on the clock.I do the Shops at 5 in Plymouth,It was more windy than anything which caused us to stay and clean up.


----------



## JTK324

Did about 7 1/2 hrs of work and a bunch of sandin/salting and hopefully some more salting tonight. What a Bull **** storm just proves all of our points that the weather men dont know sh*t and They have the balls to start trying to forecast for monday ha


----------



## AC2717

Yeah got in about 2:50, bed by 3:50am, up at 6:30am to hit the full time job for 7:30am, here until 3:30pm and then off to a big family dinner for a family member - sort of a big deal, hopefully will be in bed by 10:30pm tonight


----------



## timmy1

The mon/tue storm models are favoring a more southern track, we'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## tiaquessa

timmy1;996215 said:


> The mon/tue storm models are favoring a more southern track, we'll have to keep an eye on it.


More of the same track. Just like the whole winter. A friend of mine drove to Disney, and said he couldn't believe the incredible amounts of snow down there.


----------



## AC2717

tiaquessa;996295 said:


> More of the same track. Just like the whole winter. A friend of mine drove to Disney, and said he couldn't believe the incredible amounts of snow down there.


In Disney??? LOL:laughing::laughing:

j/k


----------



## burlingtonplow

Because nobody has said I will THERE WAS NO SNOW NORTH OF THE PIKE AND EAST OF 95


----------



## mansf123

anyone hear anything about that monday storm?


----------



## 02powerstroke

ended up with 3-4" of snow/slush. Went on for the town at 11pm got done at 3am so not bad I thought it was a total bust.


----------



## tiaquessa

AC2717;996297 said:


> In Disney??? LOL:laughing::laughing:
> 
> j/k


I meant driving through Jersey and Virginia. That would be a site though, wouldn't it. I'm sure Disney can make it happen.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got a very light dusting here, most of it blew away. A lot of work and prep for nothing, but that's the way it goes I guess. All my lots were dry by the end of the day. So much for 4-8" Bring on spring. I'm ready.


----------



## mansf123

Now that they blew a forecast the mets will be very hesitant to throw out the word snow for a while. I can already see that with the way they are backing off that monday night event.


----------



## JCPM

Who do you guys use for snow accumulations for CT? I can never find a report that lists every town that I service.


----------



## burlingtonplow

I can't get over the conversations I've had from NY and one customer who said he paid $200 to have his snow cleared. Not enough plows in NYC metro area especially long island during storms like this.


----------



## backupbuddy

Got to do all com and 3/4 res. That was pretty messed up watching the snow totals go from 16-20 to 12-15 to 12 to 8 to 2-4. but at least we got something. I here you *mansf *they don't want to talk anything but snow showers for Mon so watch we'll get a blizzard LOL. Hey *Timmy1* what a amazing change the weather can do that is why you can't rely on the computer models, I mean this thing looked like a monster for us the last time we talked and ended up being a bust can't really blame the weather people on this one just shows that the weather does what it wants.


----------



## timmy1

This was a few hours before it stopped.

10" here


----------



## quigleysiding

Timmy whats up for the next storm?:yow!:


----------



## chrisby316

2-3 feet give or take 2-4 feet


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks that sounds about right.


----------



## mansf123

they are starting to talk about that storm hitting us monday night. doesnt look huge but the way this winter has been going we will probally get nailed


----------



## performanceplus

They said last night on CT news station NBC30 it looks like a miss. But who is going to believe anything they say?


----------



## backupbuddy

chrisby316;997356 said:


> 2-3 feet give or take 2-4 feet


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: that is too funny but true


----------



## darryl g

I once plowed 6 inches of partly cloudy...was in the 2003/2004 time frame I think. Heavy snow squall that wasn't forcasted.


----------



## FordFisherman

Last year they got 10 inches of mostly cloudy from a norlun trough in the Danbury-Southbury area IIRC? Anyone remember specifics?


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i remeber last winter we came in from plowing around 8PM or so , i went to bed and got woken up around 3:30AM by the city plow truck going by my house. I looked out side and my driveway was covered. WE ended up with 12-14 inches, it was never forcasted. It was a mess at alot of our accounts cause theres a few we need to keep up with so we dont get bogged down like on the big roads and lots we do, but we got it all done.


----------



## FordFisherman

I remember back in 96' when we had that record season, it was April 10th I think. I was happy that plowing was supposedly done for the season. Watched Geoff Fox on the 11PM news, "an inch possible on grassy surfaces". Woke up around 4AM to the sound of a tree crashing down in the front yard from the weight of the "inch" of snow. Wound up with 10 inches of New Englands finest concrete snow. Could barely get the plow (Fisher Speedcaster) out of the mud to hook up. Total nightmare, ass kicked good by that storm.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

FordFisherman;997446 said:


> Last year they got 10 inches of mostly cloudy from a norlun trough in the Danbury-Southbury area IIRC? Anyone remember specifics?


I don't remember specifics but I remember the storm. For some reason I still had the plow on my dump and went to visit my parents after my day job. I got to their house at 5:15, we ate dinner, chatted for a bit and when I went to go leave, my truck was covered with about 8" of snow around 7:45. I went back inside and told my dad to get ready to go plowing! The storm wasn't forecasted but hit Woodbury, Middlebury and Southbury hard. When I got to the accounts I have near where I live in Watertown, there was an 1" at the most. A fluke storm (just like the weather in DC & Baltimore)


----------



## silvercity

FordFisherman;997464 said:


> I remember back in 96' when we had that record season, it was April 10th I think. I was happy that plowing was supposedly done for the season. Watched Geoff Fox on the 11PM news, "an inch possible on grassy surfaces". Woke up around 4AM to the sound of a tree crashing down in the front yard from the weight of the "inch" of snow. Wound up with 10 inches of New Englands finest concrete snow. Could barely get the plow (Fisher Speedcaster) out of the mud to hook up. Total nightmare, ass kicked good by that storm.


I can not stand Geoff he stinks.......btw i do remember that storm.. and let me know when you finally want to sell the 96


----------



## mansf123

Looking better for that storm monday. models have it right at the benchmark. ill beleive it when im out plowing..


----------



## FordFisherman

silvercity;997476 said:


> I can not stand Geoff he stinks.......btw i do remember that storm.. and let me know when you finally want to sell the 96


It may be the best running truck I've ever owned and its got 225K. I know if I let it go I'll be kicking myself in the a$$ later on, but I'll let you know.


----------



## burlingtonplow

This video from accuweather says possible 6-12 in se mass and of course bulk of it south

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=58063217001&title=Another%20Eastern%20Snowstorm%20Monday?


----------



## mycirus

I washed my truck today. Of course its gonna snow tuesday.


----------



## mansf123

nws service says this could be a good size noresater


----------



## sno commander

FordFisherman;997446 said:


> Last year they got 10 inches of mostly cloudy from a norlun trough in the Danbury-Southbury area IIRC? Anyone remember specifics?


yup i remeber wathcing geoff fox at 6:00 pm and it started snowing around 5:30 pm and he said nothing major, maybe a dusting. ended up getting 6 inches in woodbury. i like it when there wrong that way, but when the say 8-14 and we get 3 inches im a little :realmad:


----------



## fisher guy

i know i said i would never watch the weather again in a previous post after the cluster F*ck that we got the other day i just happend to look at it now and this what pete has to say im not holding it to anything but atleast its a sighn of a hope so here goes

channel 7 pete bouchard blog
After a week of living the tag line for Southwest Airlines (wanna get away?), I'm as pleased as punch about the weekend forecast.

The past week has shown us two things: people can be forgiving (thanks to ALL for the supportive emails!) and the strong February sun is a force to be reckoned with. Three days this week, we've either hit or flirted with 40 degrees! I realize it doesn't sound like much, but given the cold airmasses in place, it's an important milestone.

We have another chance to snag a 40 or 41 tomorrow with another day of sun tomorrow. Sunday's temps may be hindered by some clouds, but here again, the potential for 40 looms large.

Now that I've softened the field a bit, it's time to confront our demons. The storm on Tuesday is back on. While I'm not bold enough to go out on a limb and forecast snow amounts, I will say that there is potential for a plowable snow AND it looks like this is a REGIONWIDE event. No sharp cutoffs to the snowfall, no mix, no powerful winds. Cut and dry? Storms never are, but at least this one looks more mainstream.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## advl66

mycirus;997927 said:


> I washed my truck today. Of course its gonna snow tuesday.


same here.,foset pipe cracked so i had to pay at the local car wash


----------



## DeereFarmer

Local guys are saying Monday could be good here. National guys are saying its going south. When have we heard this before?


----------



## burlingtonplow

Just saw a clip on cnn's campbell brown. The reporter said the city of atlanta only owns one plow and 8 salt trucks. Will take them a while to clear the snow.... Sounds like a missed oppty again.


----------



## timmy1

Again all eyes on the direction the low travels. Remember, too close and we get locked into the lower right quadrant (warm and rain). too far east. plenty of cold air but not enough QPF. Just right, upper left quadrant with enough precip (QPF) combined with cold enough air to support snow.


Also, Lookin at the polar vortex located in southern quebec monday
to retrograde Tuesday afternoon/evening that would allow the vortex over the mid atlantic states to double up in a NE direction, impacting southern new england.


----------



## timmy1

You guys are lucky to have Dylan Dreyer!


----------



## mansf123

smokeshow is all i got to say


----------



## brfootball45

anything for monday or just rain again?


----------



## dutchman

Accuweather for Mondaynight 6" will see if they get this one wright


----------



## OceanTrvlr

timmy1;998309 said:


> You guys are lucky to have Dylan Dreyer!


Mmm. She's certainly easy on the eyes.


----------



## abbe

6" for where?


----------



## dchr

Same "forecast" for me in Ansonia as for Dutchman-6.1 inches. Was 2.5 inches at 8 pm last night on "Accuweather". Just have to wait and see.Love watching the weather guessers on t.v.. It's almost like they are afraid to say the word snow.


----------



## dutchman

In my area CT


----------



## backupbuddy

dchr;998572 said:


> Same "forecast" for me in Ansonia as for Dutchman-6.1 inches. Was 2.5 inches at 8 pm last night on "Accuweather". Just have to wait and see.Love watching the weather guessers on t.v.. It's almost like they are afraid to say the word snow.


:laughing: ya I just was watching NECN and they only want to say possible snow for Mon night and into Tuesday we'll have to keep an eye on it. You almost have to feel bad for them because with all the technology at there disposal its still mother nature and she is going to do what ever she's going to do.


----------



## Kramer

backupbuddy;998584 said:


> :laughing: ya I just was watching NECN and they only want to say possible snow for Mon night and into Tuesday we'll have to keep an eye on it. You almost have to feel bad for them because with all the technology at there disposal its still mother nature and she is going to do what ever she's going to do.


Sorry to say but I don't feel bad at all. When I see people re-arrange their lives based on their crappy forecast I think there should be some response.

I feel sorry for the people that missed vacations or work

I feel sorry for businesses that lost business

I feel sorry for people who are tied to the snow industry and lost out as well as got up 14 times during the night to see nothing on the ground.

To put it in perspective, they should just shut up...all of them. Their missing twice in a row (2 storms now they said 10" and got less than an inch) is the same as you telling a customer you'd plow their lot and then never showing up to do it. And the final answer is that even when you're 7/8 thru a storm, they still are predicting 2-4". Any ahole can see it isn't happening.

It's not funny and they don't deserve any sympathy. We deserve their silence. The only thing they are pridicting is how much its snowing 2 miles up, not whats ending up on the ground, and their too out of touch to make the connection. How many times can you tell your customers that you left a 3 ft pile in their yard cause your plow failed to work properly? Guess what....they should throw their models into the trash can. They have no credibility at all.


----------



## backupbuddy

Kramer;998598 said:


> Sorry to say but I don't feel bad at all. When I see people re-arrange their lives based on their crappy forecast I think there should be some response.
> 
> I feel sorry for the people that missed vacations or work
> 
> I feel sorry for businesses that lost business
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are tied to the snow industry and lost out as well as got up 14 times during the night to see nothing on the ground.
> 
> To put it in perspective, they should just shut up...all of them. Their missing twice in a row (2 storms now they said 10" and got less than an inch) is the same as you telling a customer you'd plow their lot and then never showing up to do it. And the final answer is that even when you're 7/8 thru a storm, they still are predicting 2-4". Any ahole can see it isn't happening.
> 
> It's not funny and they don't deserve any sympathy. We deserve their silence. The only thing they are pridicting is how much its snowing 2 miles up, not whats ending up on the ground, and their too out of touch to make the connection. How many times can you tell your customers that you left a 3 ft pile in their yard cause your plow failed to work properly? Guess what....they should throw their models into the trash can. They have no credibility at all.


My friend  I understand your frustration I was one of those starting at 3am getting up every 1/2 hour to see nothing on the ground and then watching a storm go from 12-16 inches to 2-4 inches believe me I was pissed too but hey this has been the wackiest winter Ive seen in my 44 years on this earth and it is still weather. Just think back at the blizzard of 78 that was suppose to be flurries and ended up being 3ft all I was trying to say is is you can't predict mother nature and all it takes is a little wind direction to change a forecast.


----------



## snowdreaming

My forecast - 5 inches of snow the next storm in Boston


----------



## mjlawncare

Monday Night, Feb 15
Low: 21 °F RealFeel®: 7 °F
A couple of evening flurries followed by snow late, accumulating 4-8 inches


----------



## chriscat423

where can i find out how much in southern ct bridgeport area...everyone is saying heavier snow on the shore but are scared to "guess" how much and accuweather said 4-6 for hartford but they are inland and 40 min away from here...anyone on the shore around fairfield county on here what are u expecting?


----------



## dutchman

chriscat423;998901 said:


> where can i find out how much in southern ct bridgeport area...everyone is saying heavier snow on the shore but are scared to "guess" how much and accuweather said 4-6 for hartford but they are inland and 40 min away from here...anyone on the shore around fairfield county on here what are u expecting?


Accuweather says 6"


----------



## chriscat423

thanks dutchman i can only hope


----------



## TJS

I took my plow off today and I am going to wash my truck tomorrow cause I don't believe it.
T.J.


----------



## abbe

Same here. Plows off and trucks washeÐ


----------



## PORTER 05

2 of 3 plows are off and ballast out of one truck. I would really like to see another 5-6 6"+ storms here, we really need it!


----------



## polplow

good luck with that its not our year in new england


----------



## abbe

Forgot to mention 700lbs of ballast is out too. I'm only putting the plow on if I get a call mon night. No hopes


----------



## chrisby316

Last I saw southern ct got downgraded to 1-3 inches so probably nothing for us. Apparently this one tracking too far north


----------



## snowdreaming

chrisby316;999254 said:


> Last I saw southern ct got downgraded to 1-3 inches so probably nothing for us. Apparently this one tracking too far north


Boston baby. Hit us


----------



## 02powerstroke

per channel 5

The next chance of snow will be late Monday Night after midnight continuing into early Tuesday afternoon. The storm will be coming off the Mid-Atlantic coast but this time will pass somewhat closer to us. The key to the forecast is how close it moves by New England. Too close to the coast, and we'll end up with a wintry mix and little accumulation. However, on the track it's taking right now, I'm inclined to forecast around 3"-6" for Boston. 4"-8" Worcester westward. Around the Cape, mixing will be more of an issue so totals will be in a 1"-4" range. Again, these are very early estimates and I expect we'll be altering them as we approach the storm. It appears this will arrive as light snow around 2am Tuesday. With steady snow Tuesday morning. Snow will taper off in the afternoon and finally come to a complete stop by 9pm Tuesday. It won't be a blockbuster storm, and it will be a fast mover, capable of producing about a 6 to 10 hour period of snow.


----------



## chriscat423

so in 5 hours accuweather has changed stratford from 6.2 in to 1.2 in....im with you guys plow coming off and washing the truck tomorrow


----------



## timmy1

Some models are showing the low tracking inside or west of the 40 70 (40 North 70 West)benchmark. Some are still on target to hit close to the 40 70. Too far inside and temps will not be cold enough for snow. Just inside and we will see a coastal Rain/mix and snow further inland and in higher elevations.


----------



## chriscat423

too far away anyway ill check again mon night and see what they are sayin even though it doesnt matter since the storm could be on us and the weather men would still say something wrong


----------



## dutchman

Accuwaehter says there is a change for 6"-12". We only can hope


----------



## snowdreaming

Its being called a clipper system 6-10 hours worth of snow. Accuweather doesnt care if they say its too big but local news does so they are downplaying it.


----------



## dutchman

They say for my area 2" so who knows what is gone happen. The way thinks go this winter nothing is gone happen this time eather


----------



## chriscat423

so accuweather went from 6.2 to 1.2 and now is up to 2.3...i think its just throwing numbers out lol throw a dart at a board and put it up


----------



## WingPlow

did you guys learn nothing from last weeks storm ???

wait till tomorrows 6 o'clock forcast


----------



## darryl g

Don't you mean wait until you see what ends up on the ground?


----------



## timmy1

I'm going out on a limb here...

4-6" west of Interstate 95 and 1-2" toward the coast. 0" cape and islands.


----------



## 04ram2500hd

they have no idea how much we are getting i checked accuweather and the snow map said 6 to 12 but if you look at the 7 day it only said 2.5 inch i will just waite and see. the way things been going im lucky to get an inch


----------



## JCPM

looks like a sanding event here in central ct


----------



## ProEnterprises

JCPM;1000493 said:


> looks like a sanding event here in central ct


Where are you located? I am in Danbury, CT and trying to figure out what we are getting. Any ideass??


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm not going to even care until tomorrow evening.


----------



## mansf123

im not too confident in this forecast. I feel they are playing it way to cautious. Im hoping for another blown forecast this time the opposite way..


----------



## chrisby316

Why would they be overly cautious? If they under forecast it would still be a blown forecast and just piss people off more. I hope the storm comes in the best way for me but I don't think the weather people are holding back. Much more dangerous to under forecast for the general public than the other way around. At least with the "hyped" forecast it kept people safe.


----------



## snowdreaming

Danielle niles on necn


----------



## timmy1

Did she graduate from penn state?


----------



## dss56

Looks like 1-2" here in Boston Will get snow then rain and back to snow but not much. Not worth putting blade on for this. Will reach 40 degrees here in Boston tomorrow Hope there is still one more good storm for all of us but does not look good, warm weather will be here soon.

Good luck to all


----------



## mansf123

Its going to be very close weather its rain or snow


----------



## Santry426

Yup kept my blade on til I saw the latest forecast, Looks like it will be comming off to get its good cleaning tomm


----------



## mansf123

nws has it all snow in mansfield area... im not buying into more rain than snow


----------



## mansf123

barry burbank has 6-9 very close to boston and 3-6 on the south shore. Id be happy if that played out


----------



## FordFisherman

Mount up boys, there's a storm a' brewin'


----------



## mansf123

winter storm watch up


----------



## plowmaster07

Yep.  They are calling for 3-7" for us in Ashburnham. I don't think I've been this excited about a storm since the first one of the season. lol


----------



## timmy1

Track of the low looking good!

Our biggest concern now is dry slot issues. With no cold "H" above in the maritimes, we could have coastal rain with the dry slot just above. If we had a high pressure above, this would compress the moisture around the low. And would set stage for tighter, heavier bands of precip circulating around the low. This low could be "loose" with erratic bands of snow further north and west.


----------



## BigLou80

Matt Noyes said 6-12 for us. That would make the it the 2nd plowable event this year. Our largest storm so far has ben 3.5 inches.

I think I would be bankrupt if I actually counted on snow for my income


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like rain for me.We shall see.I guess I"ll wash the trucks today.:realmad:


----------



## 02powerstroke

1-3 mixing with rain here? who knows.


----------



## bgingras

plowmaster07;1000998 said:


> Yep.  They are calling for 3-7" for us in Ashburnham. I don't think I've been this excited about a storm since the first one of the season. lol


maybe becuase it feels like the first one it's been so long!


----------



## sno commander

i dont know if i should beileve the weatherman or not. is this another trick?


----------



## abbe

what do you guys figure cranston will get?


----------



## JCPM

accuweather shows 2" for tonight and another 1.5" for tomorrow here in central ct. but i wouldn't be surprised if it all turns to rain.


----------



## JustinD

Just going to be a mess!!!


----------



## JCPM

ProEnterprises;1000534 said:


> Where are you located? I am in Danbury, CT and trying to figure out what we are getting. Any ideass??


I'm in Middletown. Our forcast changes every ten minutes as we are always on the borderline of where the storm tracks.


----------



## sno commander

this morning accuweather said 2-4 tonight, and 1-3 tuesday in ct. i guess ill check again
edit still saying 2- 4 + 1-3 tuesday.


----------



## dutchman

they say 5"


----------



## dutchman

Get at least 1 push out of it and maybe 2 because of the time the snow will arrivepayup


----------



## mansf123

im putting the blade on and fueling up. I think this storm has alot of bust potential, and after lasts weeks diseaster of a forecast im not taking any chances. Also the winter storm watch means the nws service is pretty confident of a 6 plus snow event..


----------



## performanceplus

JCPM, what do you plow in Midd? I am also in that area.


----------



## JCPM

I have an industrial park, three churches, a couple of office buildings and 20 plus residentials. Nothing major but enough to keep us busy when it snows.


----------



## JCPM

I used to have the Village at South Farms and the Village at Kensington Place. Be careful if you ever get a call from them. I just got a settlement check for Spring mulch and mowing last month. They go through office staff faster than the grass grows and vendors get the short end of the stick.


----------



## advl66

sno commander;1001254 said:


> this morning accuweather said 2-4 tonight, and 1-3 tuesday in ct. i guess ill check again
> edit still saying 2- 4 + 1-3 tuesday.


what part of CT are you from?


----------



## chriscat423

On the shore or ct accuweather up to 3in now...this is honestly a joke 6.2 - 1.2 - 2.2 - 2.3 - 3....i wish they would just say even with all this tech "we dont know"


----------



## sno commander

foxriderdrew93;1001322 said:


> what part of CT are you from?


im in woodbury


----------



## chriscat423

need the storm to head south a bit for ct to get hit...im guessing us on the shore getting a mix nothing to set the truck up for but we will see


----------



## mansf123

looks like winter storm warnings will replace winter storm watches and winter weather advisorys will be put up for southeastern ma probaly to the cape cod canal


----------



## DCL

HA, I I have to set up for the flower and garden show tomorrow. Only have a 4 hour window to get a truck inside...


----------



## dcl25

Looks like 2-4 in boston area. Will have to wait and see i am leaning towards rain.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I still have no idea at this point, but the plow is on and truck is full of gas ready to go.


----------



## chriscat423

o shoot accuweather up to 3.2 for shore of ct countdown has begun...hope they lowballed this one


----------



## AC2717

What do ya think Timmy?


----------



## darryl g

I'm ready to roll. I'd rather be ready then scrabling around in the dark trying to get hitched up and get my ballast loaded. I'll get up around 5am or so and see what's on the ground. I've got a no sand/no salt parking lot that needs to be cleared by 6:30 even if there's only an inch or so. They're an elelctronics manufacturer and don't want sand/salt used at all. I manage to keep it in good shape by plowing even minor accumulations and getting to it before anyone packs it down. Luckily it gets plenty of sun too. 

Well, have fun guys! I'm hoping we at least get to do something to pay the bills....I'm running out of things to sell, BTW, the 1985 Chevy K20 is still for sale, lol.


----------



## mansf123

i wont be complaining with 2-4. If we get more thats just a bonus.


----------



## 97S104x4

anyone know what RI is going to get?


----------



## sno commander

DeereFarmer;1001734 said:


> I still have no idea at this point, but the plow is on and truck is full of gas ready to go.


same here, ill wake up at 3:00 am and see whats going on.


----------



## DCL

97S104x4;1001783 said:


> anyone know what RI is going to get?


1-2" of slush. Northern RI has a chance of 1-3. Southern...no chance.


----------



## FordFisherman

Not looking too promising by the looks of the radar....here we go again.


----------



## sno commander

oh come on if the weathermen say 2-5 where going to get 2-5. there always right :laughing:


----------



## dchr

sno commander;1001848 said:


> oh come on if the weathermen say 2-5 where going to get 2-5. there always right :laughing:


That has to be the funniest godd*mn thing I have heard in a while:laughing:
Thanks I really needed a good laugh tonight:salute:


----------



## mjlawncare

well it started snowing here see what happens


----------



## chrisby316

Where are you located? Can't see it on my mobile


----------



## mjlawncare

wolcott ct


----------



## 02powerstroke

fooking rain for here again. I need to move and or get out of the snow removal business.


----------



## chrisby316

I hear vancouver is pretty. Mild this time of year


----------



## darryl g

sno commander;1001848 said:


> oh come on if the weathermen say 2-5 where going to get 2-5. there always right :laughing:


Somone typed it up wrong..that's supposed to be .25 :laughing:


----------



## tiaquessa

The flakes just started to fly here in Clinton. OK- now it's just a wait and see.


----------



## BSDeality

started about 45 min ago here.


----------



## darryl g

Clinton...Cool..that's where my industrial parking lot is..heritage industrial park...I better head out and try to get ahead of this storm..if i run my plow over the dry pavement hard and fast enough it will heat up the asphalt and melt anything that comes down so I can sleep in


----------



## timmy1

97S104x4;1001783 said:


> anyone know what RI is going to get?


4" west of 95
1-2" east of 95
0" along the coast


----------



## advl66

been snowing here in waterbury for over an hour


----------



## quigleysiding

I guess you guys who live inland get a turn.We got out last storm.I still hope the weather guys are wrong though.:crying:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mansf123

any snow sticking to pavement in conn?


----------



## dchr

mansf123;1002163 said:


> any snow sticking to pavement in conn?


No and I have very little confidence that it will-was much to warm during the day today-everything is just wet/melting-just like the last storm.


----------



## BSDeality

mansf123;1002163 said:


> any snow sticking to pavement in conn?


we've got about 1/4" on the pavement, salt residuals are taking care of most of it so far though.


----------



## AC2717

what is latest for just outside Boston?


----------



## mansf123

channel 7 is saying 4-7 down to brockton/canton


----------



## Lawn Rover

Snowing pretty good here in Groton.


----------



## CTPlowman

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im off to sit and wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snows falling in stonington


----------



## Lawn Rover

I'm sitting in a parking lot myself. Just turned to rain. I have a feeling this is going to turn into a seriously icy mess.


----------



## dutchman

not much here.


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 1 inch here. bearly snowing now


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 1 inch here. bearly snowing now:realmad:


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 1 inch here. bearly snowing now.


----------



## BSDeality

looks like another bust here. so much for the 3-5" look like we'll end up with about 1-1.5" tops unless something major changes soon.


----------



## quigleysiding

Sorry about that triple post. Why are they never wrong in our favor


----------



## chriscat423

snow is heavy at times and it just starting to stick about 1in here....im going to sleep for a couple hours and see how it is at 8 but not looking good unless this storm is bigger than expected...im guessing 3 tops for ct shore


----------



## dchr

2" slightly wet and heavy on the pavement here in Ansonia and snowing moderately. Time to go get em'prsport


----------



## timmy1

Heavy burst here now!

Should pick up in intensity as the morning commute starts.


----------



## mansf123

just starting here


----------



## plowmaster07

It started at some point between 10:30 and 2:30am. It's still spitting right now in Ashburnham. About 1" on the ground so far. Stay safe guys!


----------



## chrisby316

Got a solid 3-4" in SE CT


----------



## mjlawncare

3" here snowing good headed out


----------



## mansf123

not much going on the southshore, it was coming down hard until it shut off.


----------



## dutchman

1 1/2 " you could still see blacktop from the driveway


----------



## JustinD

A real wet snow here, very minimal amount.


----------



## timmy1

2" here now...
another heavy burst upon us.


----------



## fisher guy

im only seeing the very occasional flake this is pathedic im starting to smell another bust


----------



## AC2717

From Channel 7's Dylan Dryer:
I didn't have a dream about snow totals this time around. I'm going to take that as a good thing because the last time I dreamed of less snow, it happened. Here's to dreaming of a million dollars!

Let's get right to it:

- There are two rounds of snow expected. The first is light to moderate at times and spotty. We'll see off and on snow showers through the morning. As we continue through this morning this first part of the storm will wrap in some warmer air and change the Cape and Islands to rain and change most of the rest of southeastern MA to a snow/rain mix, which naturally would limit snowfall accumulations. The second round is heavier and steadier and will do most of the accumulating. This occurs from around 11am through this evening.

- The first round of snow has to overcome yesterday's milder temperatures. It'll accumulate first on cars, untreated cement sidewalks, lawns, trees, etc. It'll melt on contact with roadways since the blacktop retains a little more heat than metal and cement (and dirt) objects. As the snow continues, though, it'll cool down all surfaces and start accumulating. So this mornings commute: lighter snow, most of which will melt on driving surfaces. This evening's commute: heavier snow, colder surfaces, more dangerous driving.

- The snowfall map is on the main weather page
link:
http://www1.whdh.com/weather/

The breakdown is as follows:

Outside of 495: Closer to 7 to 8 inches of snow because of the "fluff factor." Temperatures will be cooler out that way, so the snow will be flufflier and accumulate moreso than wetter snow. Also, there won't be a chance of a rain/snow mix or a change to rain, so the snow will just gradually accumulate through the day.

Between 495 and 128: Around 6 to 7 inches of snow. The snow will be wetter, which doesn't accumulate as much. It'll almost look like it's changing to rain, but should remain as all snow.

Inside of 128, away from the immediate coast: Around 5 to 6 inches of snow. The wetter snow will cut back on snow totals, as will a brief period of rain/snow mix around mid-morning. It'll wrap back in as snow through the afternoon and the accumulation will continue.

Coastal areas of Boston and the North and South Shores: Around 4 to 5 inches of snow. A northeast wind will have a minor affect on accumulations. We'll see a brief period this morning of snow mixing with rain, then the snow will wrap back in during the afternoon.

Southeastern MA: This area is closer to the "warmer" part of the storm, so while we'll start the day with snow we'll see a period of more rain than snow later this morning and even earlier this afternoon before it changes back to snow.

Buzzards Bay: Could see a slushy accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Again, this area is even closer to the "warmer" part of the storm, so it won't fall as all snow for the duration of the storm.

Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard, and Nantucket: This area will start as snow then change to straight rain during the morning. A little more snow could wrap in on the tail end of the storm. We'll see mainly a coating that'll get washed away, then another coating.

- The heavier snow is gone by mid to late evening and the whole storm will pull away by midnight. Lingering flurries could hang on through early tomorrow morning. Melting will take over Wednesday afternoon as highs warm into the mid to upper 30s.

The rest of the week looks partly cloudy and seasonably cold with highs in the upper 30s.

I'll update details as the storm gets goin'!

~Dylan


----------



## tiaquessa

We ended up with 4" here in Clinton. Not bad, but it was a heavy snow. If only the truck held up. (see my new thread under trucks and equip.)


----------



## darryl g

I only measured 3 in Clinton and Westbrook CT, Heavy/Wet, compacting down to about 2" now. Home for lunch then off on the Old Saybrook leg. I'll calling it plowable on all accounts...don't want this stuff freezing up.


----------



## mansf123

looks like a good slug of snow coming for the afternoon


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1002642 said:


> looks like a good slug of snow coming for the afternoon


Yep that's what I'm seeing. And if not, I don't think it would give me enough to plow. lol


----------



## v-plower

mansf123;1002642 said:


> looks like a good slug of snow coming for the afternoon


Where's are u?

Thanks


----------



## mansf123

mansfield ma


----------



## chriscat423

plowed my driveway at 11 and just looked out coming down hard...heavy snow already 1 in in my driveway should stop around 3 then ill hit my residentials...stay safe guys


----------



## camaro 77

anybody know whats happening in bellingham area


----------



## v-plower

Thanks mansf123. If I looked at your username I probably could ahve figured it out lol.

In west springfield we're at about 2.5 inches NOT on the roadways/driveways.
My driveway has under 2 inches right now.

Local news (watching right now) 2-5" predicted on lawns etc. driveways/parking lots a little less.


----------



## yellowdogs

3.5 in Avon/Canton as of 1pm. Just waiting for it to start again.


----------



## BigLou80

v-plower;1002670 said:


> Thanks mansf123. If I looked at your username I probably could ahve figured it out lol.
> 
> In west springfield we're at about 2.5 inches NOT on the roadways/driveways.
> My driveway has under 2 inches right now.
> 
> Local news (watching right now) 2-5" predicted on lawns etc. driveways/parking lots a little less.


Was that 22 or 40 ? I think greater springfield has a force field around it preventing any major snow


----------



## Chrisxl64

Heavy Snow has been flalling for about the last hour in CT.


----------



## Stellers Garage

Secondary roads are getting slick here in Shelton CT.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Stellar-
Hows the valleys only truck equipment shop coming along?


----------



## Stellers Garage

Quite well, thanks. I do believe it is improper for me to address my business on this forum.
I can say I have plenty of Fluid Film in stock!!


----------



## rjfetz1

yellowdogs;1002674 said:


> 3.5 in Avon/Canton as of 1pm. Just waiting for it to start again.


REALLY????? Where are you measuring???? I see 2" at most.


----------



## chrisby316

if you guys could send some of that snow toward eastern ct that would be great!


----------



## JustinD

chrisby316;1002760 said:


> if you guys could send some of that snow toward eastern ct that would be great!


And down to the RI coastline???


----------



## Stellers Garage

JustinD;1002772 said:


> And down to the RI coastline???


You guys want me to plow it there or truck it in like the Olympics? :laughing:


----------



## JustinD

Stellers Garage;1002775 said:


> You guys want me to plow it there or truck it in like the Olympics? :laughing:


:laughing: Yeah truck it in!!!!!! Just my accounts though.


----------



## timmy1

RI and eastern Conn. are stuck in the dry slot right now. The low is almost right over us. As soon as it pulls off in the next 2 hours we are going to be back in business you watch.


----------



## v-plower

BigLou80;1002677 said:


> Was that 22 or 40 ? I think greater springfield has a force field around it preventing any major snow


The extremely unreliable channel 22 weather.
It is snowing relatively hard now here in West Springfield. Check that. I just looked and it has slowed a bit.

My driveway is now at exactly 2".

I'm going to check the lots at 3:30 and hopefully start clearing the main roadways if they need it. Everything was pre treated so I doubt will need plowing until the "storm" is over if at all.

Here's the weather loop. We need it to speed up and blow east!


----------



## JustinD

You think we'll get plowable snow?


----------



## rick74

*Hey Vplower*

Like you said,lets hope that moves to the east.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Getting hammered right now, just stopped in to go to the little boys room heading back out, 3 maybe 4 inches already.


----------



## chrisby316

Mystic ct?!


----------



## dchr

Just stopped at home for a pit stop-7 heavy wet inches in the valley area (ansonia,derby,shelton,seymour) and still snowing. Time to get back at it!payup
The secondary roads are a mess!


----------



## darryl g

I don't want any more snow...my route is done and I'm tired...had one customer wave me off because it was only an inch, maybe 1.5 of slush and pavement was showing where their tire tracks were by the time I got there..end of my route. I told them that they need to do it then and they say they will...but that stuff is heavy...if they don't do it and it freezes up tonight, it's their problem from now on.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Winter weather advisory in effect until 10 pm est this
evening...

The national weather service in taunton has issued a winter weather
advisory for snow and icy travel...which is in effect until 10 pm est
this evening.

An intensifying storm departing cape cod bay this afternoon will send
a 2 to 3 hour period of moderate snow sweeping southeastward across
the southeast corner of rhode island and south coastal massachusetts
onto cape cod late this evening.

Temperatures will drop to between 30 and 32 degrees in the snow with
poor visibility and rapidly changing slippery road conditions expected.

This first begins in southeast rhode island and south coastal massachusetts
sometime between 515 pm and 715 pm and arrives on cape cod between 7 pm
and 9 pm.

Motorists are urged to use caution this afternoon evening and
prepare for a period of slippery pavement and slower travel time.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...


----------



## mjlawncare

gotta have 8-9" here just stopped in for a bite to eat still snowin hard this is crazy


----------



## timmy1

Now were back in business! Hopefully she pulls away slowly and we get a good drop.


----------



## DCL

timmy1;1002895 said:


> Now were back in business! Hopefully she pulls away slowly and we get a good drop.


I hope so....had about an inch this morning then tha rain washed it all away. Does round two look promising for southern RI?


----------



## BigLou80

darryl g;1002854 said:


> I don't want any more snow...my route is done and I'm tired...had one customer wave me off because it was only an inch, maybe 1.5 of slush and pavement was showing where their tire tracks were by the time I got there..end of my route. I told them that they need to do it then and they say they will...but that stuff is heavy...if they don't do it and it freezes up tonight, it's their problem from now on.


yeah its thier problem untill tomorrow when its in the upper 30's then low 40's for thursday and friday, at least thats our forcast here.

I am debating going out or not. We have 2" at the most and 40's forcast for the next 3 days. What say all of you ?


----------



## AC2717

Well I am sitting her trying to get the latest forecast on this possibly continuation of the storm for another 1 to 2 inches around boston. I do not want to do my houses and then get called out again to do some, and then have to listen to people that I charged them twice for that situation. So I have my arms up in the air as well. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## timmy1

wait till it's over, then plow...

Call any PIA sticklers you have while it's early and tell them your plan.


----------



## AC2717

trying to figure out if it is over now, rather be out now than at 10pm tonight


----------



## AC2717

I am heading out, they said it is pretty much done in the Boston area, but up North of Boston still have a couple more hours in the same snow Band, Everyone be Safe!


----------



## JustinD

DCL;1002909 said:


> I hope so....had about an inch this morning then tha rain washed it all away. Does round two look promising for southern RI?


Hopefully atleast a few inches??


----------



## knpc

Have 7'' here in framingham, it came down real fast for a few hours and is just lightly snowing now. Two pushes for me! payup


----------



## BigLou80

knpc;1002940 said:


> Have 7'' here in framingham, it came down real fast for a few hours and is just lightly snowing now. Two pushes for me! payup


WOW my customers would be up in arms if I billed them twice for 7 inches. Congratulations on having customers so willing to transfew money to you.


----------



## knpc

BigLou80;1002953 said:


> WOW my customers would be up in arms if I billed them twice for 7 inches. Congratulations on having customers so willing to transfew money to you.


If I don't plow every 3-4'' my phone starts ringing, they want to be able to get out of their driveway at all times which is fine by me. One guy has called me to see where I was and only had 3'' when I got there and its a $75 per push driveway. If that's what they want then that's what I do.


----------



## FGZ

BigLou80;1002953 said:


> WOW my customers would be up in arms if I billed them twice for 7 inches. Congratulations on having customers so willing to transfew money to you.


Triggers are nothing new, it's been discussed in this thread earlier this year I believe. My customers have 3" triggers and would drop me in a heartbeat if I intentionally left 6" in their driveway from 5pm till sometime overnight. They want to be able to get in and out, and can't do it driving through more than 3". Maybe you get more snow in your area and everyone's accustomed to dealing with bigger accumulations just because that's how it is.


----------



## BigLou80

knpc;1002965 said:


> If I don't plow every 3-4'' my phone starts ringing, they want to be able to get out of their driveway at all times which is fine by me. One guy has called me to see where I was and only had 3'' when I got there and its a $75 per push driveway. If that's what they want then that's what I do.


Like I said. Congratulations to you!


----------



## BigLou80

FGZ;1002966 said:


> Triggers are nothing new, it's been discussed in this thread earlier this year I believe. My customers have 3" triggers and would drop me in a heartbeat if I intentionally left 6" in their driveway from 5pm till sometime overnight. They want to be able to get in and out, and can't do it driving through more than 3". Maybe you get more snow in your area and everyone's accustomed to dealing with bigger accumulations just because that's how it is.


Thats pretty much how it is. A trigger here means don't plow untill 3" not plow every 3"

No one I know really cares untill at least six inches and I usually have to explain why I don't want to push 12" all at one time

We just got hit by a heavy band of snow and now have closer to 4-5 inches so I guess its out I go after the 2 year old goes to bed


----------



## quigleysiding

BigLou80;1002994 said:


> Thats pretty much how it is. A trigger here means don't plow untill 3" not plow every 3"
> 
> No one I know really cares untill at least six inches and I usually have to explain why I don't want to push 12" all at one time
> 
> It seems like thats the way it is for me too.I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Tommorow Kansas will have a nor'easter,,,,new england will have a tornado,,,,and vegas will have a monsoon. <<<<< SEE I CAN BE A WEATHER MAN Too

Around 8 or 9 of heavy wet started trickling off around 6 in SE CT.


----------



## DCL

JustinD;1002934 said:


> Hopefully atleast a few inches??


Have you heard anything for our neck of the woods??


----------



## dchr

Stopped in to grab something to eat and check the radar. Have 8-9 in my area and still snowing moderately. Can't bear to listen to the idiot weather forecasters anymore-they have been saying it's going to stop since 2 this afternoon-NOT complaining though!xysport


----------



## Chrisxl64

lemme know.....im around


----------



## abbe

9" damn you guys are lucky. Cranston has 1" if that


----------



## BSDeality

ended up with6-7" around Danbury, although it settled down to 3-4" of cement towards the end of the night. glad they got the forecast wrong the right way this time around.


----------



## mjlawncare

10" here what a great day love it when weathermen r wrong and we end up getting alot more


----------



## dutchman

got 5" here was a great day plowing


----------



## burlingtonplow

7 inches in most towns near Burlington Mass


----------



## GSullivan

We got nothing here on the Cape.I do believe we're all done for the winter.But one never knows..........


----------



## mycirus

GSullivan;1003480 said:


> We got nothing here on the Cape.I do believe we're all done for the winter.But one never knows..........


Hey, there will be none of that talk. We are not done down here yet.


----------



## AC2717

5 to 6 in Norwood, Dedham, West Roxbury Area
Would nto stop after 6, was pretty weird, had to tidy up a couple of accounts because in about 2 hours the was about a 1.5 inch pile up


----------



## fisher guy

just got finished plowed since 3 pm the 16th plowed for Terra lawn till 4:00am we got about 8-9 inches up here then went salting for H&M at 5:30 just got finished now im ready for bed


----------



## ctmower

North Central CT got about 3-5" in certain areas.. Kinda slapped myself in the face as i went out early Tuesday morning to push about 2" then had to go back out later that night to do the final 3". Unlike some I can only charge my customers for one push on this one, if I had timed it right and didnt get all excited about the snow I woulda waited!!!
Not to jump the gun at all but accuweather has snow in the forecast for monday thru friday all next week.. See how that changed as we get closer, LOL


----------



## FGZ

fisher guy;1002508 said:


> im only seeing the very occasional flake this is pathedic im starting to smell another bust





fisher guy;1003518 said:


> just got finished plowed since 3 pm the 16th plowed for Terra lawn till 4:00am we got about 8-9 inches up here then went salting for H&M at 5:30 just got finished now im ready for bed


lolz............


----------



## darryl g

BigLou80;1002915 said:


> yeah its thier problem untill tomorrow when its in the upper 30's then low 40's for thursday and friday, at least thats our forcast here.
> 
> I am debating going out or not. We have 2" at the most and 40's forcast for the next 3 days. What say all of you ?


Well it's a pretty good slope and you can't really get a running start on it. They've done this to me before (this is my 7th season on this drive) and they tell me it doesn't need it and then it gets all hardpacked with snow and ice and becomes unserviceable. Then I'm the one who has to deal with getting it back in shape. The way I operate is that if they want me as their plow guy, they need to have me do it all the time and leave it up to me as to whether I think it needs it. They're the only customer who complained about my pricing for the 20 inch storm we got in December. I haven't ever increased their price either. I just looked at my books and their total charge for snow removal for 6 years is $1000...I think I've been pretty good to them!!!!

Sorry if I'm ranting...just getting tired of this customer.


----------



## BigLou80

darryl g;1003619 said:


> Well it's a pretty good slope and you can't really get a running start on it. They've done this to me before (this is my 7th season on this drive) and they tell me it doesn't need it and then it gets all hardpacked with snow and ice and becomes unserviceable. Then I'm the one who has to deal with getting it back in shape. The way I operate is that if they want me as their plow guy, they need to have me do it all the time and leave it up to me as to whether I think it needs it. They're the only customer who complained about my pricing for the 20 inch storm we got in December. I haven't ever increased their price either. I just looked at my books and their total charge for snow removal for 6 years is $1000...I think I've been pretty good to them!!!!
> 
> Sorry if I'm ranting...just getting tired of this customer.


Yeah a sloped driveway is a different thing. all but two of mine are flat. I also operate under the I decide if and when to plow not them.

Nothing feels better then firing the customer.


----------



## tiaquessa

Anyone see the radar from 2:30pm. It looks impressive, and looks like it's coming our way. Hope it holds together.


----------



## BSDeality

hopefully not. I just ripped my plow off my truck to swap the new gear on... but won't be done until morning.


----------



## tiaquessa

BSDeality;1003839 said:


> hopefully not. I just ripped my plow off my truck to swap the new gear on... but won't be done until morning.


What are you changing it to?


----------



## BSDeality

going from a snoway 28v 8'3" to boss 9'2" VXT


----------



## Luppy

Did all the resi's twice but only a couple inches each time so will only charge for one push. Ready for the next one.


----------



## darryl g

BSDeality;1003867 said:


> going from a snoway 28v 8'3" to boss 9'2" VXT


Any chance you got that plow on Ebay used from a guy named Dave?


----------



## tiaquessa

BSDeality;1003867 said:


> going from a snoway 28v 8'3" to boss 9'2" VXT


Very Nice!! Can you post some pics when your done?


----------



## BSDeality

darryl g;1003891 said:


> Any chance you got that plow on Ebay used from a guy named Dave?


nope, brand new unit.


----------



## pats plowing

We got about 4" or less here, instead of the (1 + 3-5 + 1-3) forecasted. The last two storms have just been disappointments. It was suppose to snow the whole day and it just doesnt snow at all.


----------



## darryl g

BSDeality;1003982 said:


> nope, brand new unit.


OK, because he just sold his for $3600 with about 10 hours on it. I loaded it onto a pallet for him Sunday evevning. If I knew he'd let it go that cheap I would have bought it and resold it or swapped it for my 8 footer and sold that. It literally didn't have a scratch on it.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 7" here. Nice and fluffy. Plowed from 3pm until 9 pm yesterday. Slept a little then plowed from midnight until 9 am today. Then had to go to work and just got home. I'm ready for a nap. Keep an eye out for Monday night. Maybe we can get two storm in a week?


----------



## JCPM

We got about 8 or 9" here in the Middletown area. I decided just to sand/salt my commercials yesterday morning and that backfired on me. We went out around 4am and there was only about1/2'' on the ground. By 6am when we finished sanding there was 2" and by 8am there was 4". By then we were SOL because all of the parking lots were filled with cars. Somehow we managed though and did all of our commercials and resi's twice.


----------



## mansf123

im hearing good things for early next week. I have a feeling this winter is far from over.


----------



## fisher guy

mansf123;1004354 said:


> im hearing good things for early next week. I have a feeling this winter is far from over.


Oh wow mans I do beilieve you just jinxed us I hope not though


----------



## fisher guy

FGZ;1003584 said:


> lolz............


Lol I was hoping no one caught that hey if I do that again maybe I'll have a shot at being a weather man lol


----------



## plowmaster07

This past storm went pretty good. Nothing broke, about a seven hour route. Went out at 11pm and got back around 6am. Sorry I haven't been on lately, trying to catch up on everything... including sleep. lol


----------



## POSTractor

Hey guys, POSTractor here, new to the forum and new to the plowing game. Looking to stay safe and recoup some of my startup costs.

Take a look at latest map for potential weather next week..


----------



## darryl g

Welcome POStractor. This is the time of year we tend the get the big ones - the next month or so. It hasn't exactly been a typical winter weather wise though. A couple in the 8 to 10 inch range would be nice. Or if we could get in the pattern of the little clippers dropping 3 to 4 inches a couple times a week. I love those because they're easy to deal with but meet my trigger. Winter isn't over yet!


----------



## Snow-Con

POSTractor;1004867 said:


> Hey guys, POSTractor here, new to the forum and new to the plowing game. Looking to stay safe and recoup some of my startup costs.
> 
> Take a look at latest map for potential weather next week..


Should've at least mentioned that the guys at accuweather stressed "possible" and "potential" and "we don't know" and "it's 5 days away".


----------



## performanceplus

POStractor, lets not get carried away yet. It is still 5 days away, and the track record is not to good. What do you have for accounts? I am in the Middletown area.


----------



## POSTractor

Hey guys - what's wrong with a little wishful thinking!? :ussmileyflag


My accounts are primarly residential. A buddy of my got out of the business last year and I inherited the accounts. I am currently at 10 or so and hope to expand with the intent to recoup my costs within the first two years. 

Lets stay optimistic guys, mother nature can get a little sassy this time of year.


----------



## JCPM

POSTractor;1005358 said:


> Hey guys - what's wrong with a little wishful thinking!? :ussmileyflag
> 
> My accounts are primarly residential. A buddy of my got out of the business last year and I inherited the accounts. I am currently at 10 or so and hope to expand with the intent to recoup my costs within the first two years.
> 
> Lets stay optimistic guys, mother nature can get a little sassy this time of year.


Let me know if you want to take on more accounts next season. I turn down alot of accounts in the area.


----------



## mansf123

looks like at least some snow next week but i dont think we will have a handle on the details until saturday/sunday


----------



## BSDeality

tiaquessa;1003917 said:


> Very Nice!! Can you post some pics when your done?


----------



## Lawn Rover

Beautiful!


----------



## mansf123

Anyone ever see the youtube videos of trucker atk? I just watched a few and he makes some pretty good videos.


----------



## ejsmass2

*So accuweather says it will snow monday to thursday*

Am I going to get my wish of the 4 foot snow storm or is this just another vicious tease? I want a DC storm!


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1005493 said:


> Anyone ever see the youtube videos of trucker atk? I just watched a few and he makes some pretty good videos.


Yeah he does a pretty good job with them. I've seen some of the ones he's done before.


----------



## fisher guy

mansf123;1005493 said:


> Anyone ever see the youtube videos of trucker atk? I just watched a few and he makes some pretty good videos.


oh yeah i watch em all them time that along with chrisdel157 the guy in the Grey and black mack theyre out of boston as a matter of fact chrisdel takes trash to the same incinerator i go to in lawerence. great vids and some of em are pretty funny


----------



## mansf123

anyone hear anything on next week. ive heard everything from a week long snow storm to a ton of rain. A three to four day storm sounds too good to be true but we are are do for a monster storm... i think the last huge snow storm was in 07?


----------



## snowdreaming

Snow on either Tuesday or Wednesday. Probably plowable one of those two days


----------



## snowdreaming

From wbz weather blog

Next week, the upper air pattern is destined to undergo some restructuring. It is too premature to be confident of its eventual configuration but early signals suggest that a very interesting scenario could evolve. Unlike previous stormy episodes, it appears that the development of downstream blocking may become an important player. Conseqently, there should be a switch from the preceding progressive systems to future slow-movers. If indeed this blocking becomes quite pronounced, the region could be served a long period of precipitation as a bundle of energy in the northern stream dives southeastward from central Canada and blossoms into a deep upper air low pressure area in the Ohio Valley. This vortex should then shift eastward and spawn an intensifying ocean storm which then becomes trapped by the block. Specifics cannot be accurately forecast by anyone at this stage of the game. Initially, an influx of milder air favors wet snow, a mix and rain on Tuesday from the first storm. T*hereafter, an intrusion of colder air should swing the pendulum to snow. Its magnitude and duration is yet to be determined and highly dependent upon where the ocean storm forms, *gets captured and possibly retrogresses. Clearly, it is simply a speculative study currently.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Way too early to even worry about it IMO. Sounds like this one they have no clue at all.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

For us down in SOUTHERN CT snow is melting quick! i woke up this morning to see brown grass instead of white snow. Im hopping we can get some plowable snow here this week, but like all u r sayin too early to call weather men r full of sh*t:realmad:


----------



## chrisby316

last i saw we in SE CT are going to get an inch or so of rain on tuesday.


----------



## WingPlow

the hills will be white with snow this week.....xysport


----------



## mjlawncare

Snow occurring on Feb 23 | Feb 25. Total amount 9.9 Inches. this is what accuweather is sayin for my area


----------



## Lawn Rover

They say rain along the coast. But we shall see.


----------



## WingPlow

mjlawncare;1008099 said:


> Snow occurring on Feb 23 | Feb 25. Total amount 9.9 Inches. this is what accuweather is sayin for my area


check again...yesterday for me they were at 10.3 inches

this morning there at 20.5 inches


----------



## snowdreaming

I can't seem to find the map with those snowfall totals amounts


----------



## chrisby316

1.12 inches of rain


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

im hearing rain here in ct


----------



## performanceplus

this is another classic case, of who the hell knows. If you have been watching accuweather, they started off with 6 in for central ct, then it was all rain, now they are saying 2 in.


----------



## darryl g

Accuweather said current conditions were snow for me at 10am today, lol.


----------



## performanceplus

darryl, where is that?


----------



## plowmaster07

3-6" For Gardner/ Leominster area. I'm fine with that. I'll actually get to try out the other side of the reversible cutting edge! lol


----------



## darryl g

performanceplus;1008512 said:


> darryl, where is that?


Westbrook...06498...the family and I got a kick out of it.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Here's my prediction: it's either going to rain or snow. lol I bet if we do get any snow it won't stick to the pavement. Who knows. We'll have to wait and see. I've got my plow ready, everything repaired from the last storm, so I'm ready.


----------



## threeleaf

Just watched wfsb and they are saying snow/rain for our area.Tues into Wed.. what the hell is snow/rain?LOL


----------



## mansf123

im putting the plow on tomorow just in case. Im getting the feeling the mets are clueless as to what will happen.


----------



## kattoom125

My trucks are all clean and ready for spring..... I have had enough of crap storms!


----------



## mjlawncare

gotta love accuweather says 2.2 inchs of snow and 1.7inchs of ice for my town but 1 town up from me has them getting Snow occurring on Feb 22 | Feb 23. Total amount 27.8 Inches. i dont get it lol


----------



## WingPlow

threeleaf;1008847 said:


> Just watched wfsb and they are saying snow/rain for our area.Tues into Wed.. what the hell is snow/rain?LOL


allen...this is gonna be a very elevation dependent storm

we may get all snow here and down there you guys may get some rain mixed in


----------



## 97S104x4

does anyone know how its looking for RI? snow, rain??


----------



## quigleysiding

It always rains in R.I.


----------



## RobE

Looks like rain Tuesday-Thursday and snow on Friday. :bluebounc


----------



## snowdreaming

Too warm they said for snow


----------



## bgingras

Most of my accounts up up in the hilly parts of Worcester County, I'm planning on 4 days of plowing here. I have drives that want to be clear 24/7. This should be fun! payup


----------



## JustinD

Another rain storm for the coast........


----------



## AC2717

I am hoping they are all wrong and it is snow in Boston/Rt 128 area.

This si good though going skiing at Loon all day Thursday, Ski conditions will be great, and then hopefully come home to some plowing

By the way it will snow, I just had the truck washed at my buddy's place and the did a great job on the interior


----------



## darryl g

I hate these storms where we get snow followed by rain and then it's a guess on whether to plow the snow or whether it will all wash away or not. I usually just got out and plow at least my priority accounts and if it would have washed away just not bill it. I'd rather do that than risk it freezing as an inch of slush.


----------



## jt5019

Putting the plow on just in case. I think its going to be one of those wait and see storms, nobody really seems to know what is going to happen. If we get enough snow before the changeover to rain ill go out and plow the slush off my lots. The driveways are always a last minute decision for me, if i think it might wash away ill wait as long as possible and see what happens.


----------



## SnowPro93

jt5019;1009484 said:


> Putting the plow on just in case. I think its going to be one of those wait and see storms, nobody really seems to know what is going to happen./QUOTE]
> 
> Isn't every storm like that lately? God I should have went to school for meteorology.


----------



## chrisby316

You need school for meteorology?


----------



## darryl g

I took a class in meteorology in college and used to volunteer to do the manual rooftop readings until somebody broke the sling cylcometer (used for measuring absolute humidity) and I got blamed for it and was made to pay for it. I'm still p'd off over that, lol. Cost me about a month's worth of pizza and beer money. 

I don't mind that they really can't predict the weather. What I mind is that they pretend they can!


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like it will be mostly rain here in RI. Planning on going up north next weekend to hit the slopes should be some fresh white stuff up there.


----------



## SnowPro93

chrisby316;1009512 said:


> You need school for meteorology?


Hahaha, Good Point!


----------



## CTPlowman

im hearing a big storm for friday for everyone


----------



## ejsmass2

I am annoyed..... I want snow.... I want snow...... I want snow


----------



## Lawn Rover

CTPlowman;1009623 said:


> im hearing a big storm for friday for everyone


Not so much for us on coastal CT. But they say a whole lot for the CT and Mass border on up. Then again, it's still Monday and way too early to believe what they say.


----------



## mansf123

im not going beleive a word they say until i can look out the window and see for myself.


----------



## kattoom125

mansf123;1009810 said:


> im not going beleive a word they say until i can look out the window and see for myself.


Take your plow off buddy.... Spring is near!!!!


----------



## mansf123

now wbz says 3-5 for mansfield...


----------



## SnowPro93

nws has 6-12 for us in the worcester hills


----------



## gtmustang00

3-7 for the nashua, nh area. Where are you guys seeing rain?


----------



## threeleaf

still not sure what is going on for us... it seems to change every 10min..


----------



## DFLS

For north central CT I'm calling for a slushy 1/2 inch for Tues / Wed and then 12" ++ with thundersnow late Thurs into early Sat AM. And I didn't go to school for Meteorology.


----------



## dchr

DFLS;1010093 said:


> For north central CT I'm calling for a slushy 1/2 inch for Tues / Wed and then 12" ++ with thundersnow late Thurs into early Sat AM. And I didn't go to school for Meteorology.


That is my guess also-maybe a little more on Tues-up to 1" of wet cement. Looks good for the end of the week.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Plows on. I'm figuring worst case I'll be ready for something on Friday. If it snows tomorrow I'm ready. If not I won't have to hook up in the rain on Thursday.


----------



## mansf123

all winter we had plenty of cold but not alot of moisture, now we get a week straight of storms and what do ya know NO COLD AIR.......sums this winter up


----------



## RobE

gtmustang00;1010006 said:


> 3-7 for the nashua, nh area. Where are you guys seeing rain?


the South Coast.


----------



## timmy1

DeereFarmer;1010144 said:


> Plows on. I'm figuring worst case I'll be ready for something on Friday. If it snows tomorrow I'm ready. If not I won't have to hook up in the rain on Thursday.


If nothing else, you'll be ready for the first storm next year


----------



## JCPM

I think were done for the season


----------



## darryl g

Can't be, I need about 3 more pushes. But I guess I'll take an early and dry spring instead as a consolation prize. Either let it snow or let me do some yard work...one or the other.


----------



## plowmaster07

It sounds like I'm going to be able to get about 2 or so trips in this week at least. Quite pumped!


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing here


----------



## mansf123

radar looks pretty good to the south. some channels are saying no precip until tmm night, some say snow starting tonight.


----------



## RobE

Its snowing here... but its not sticking to the pavement.


----------



## BSDeality

about 2" on the ground here as it draws to a close.


----------



## JCPM

Nothin here. Maybe friday


----------



## dutchman

they say between 4" and 8" wet stuff


----------



## plowmaster07

It's just been spitting here. This evening it is supposed to pick up.


----------



## dcl25

Looks like rain here the rest of the week :realmad:


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 09 -10*

watching the weather decided the plow will go on if needed if not didnt waste my time dont think im going to need it though think this is it thursday saying heavy rain for mass always next year right


----------



## dutchman

Any body plowing this stuff


----------



## ProEnterprises

dutchman;1010605 said:


> Any body plowing this stuff


Not really. We are doing a couple of our steep driveways who appreciate it, otherwise just letting is wash away.

In some ways, these are some of the worst storms. Not really enough to justify doing much, yet some people expect it.


----------



## dutchman

I know what you saying.. Will be waiting for phone calls I guess


----------



## snowdreaming

The temps are never getting below 30 so there is no point in plowing unless its over 3 inches on the actual lot


----------



## dchr

dutchman;1010605 said:


> Any body plowing this stuff


Scraped some spots in my zero tolerance lots this morning along with cleaning the walks. They are medical offices and require black top at all times. I also just got back from hitting two steep drives that we have-one of which is a 3 family house-the landlord lives off premises and if there is a flake of snow/slush on the drive one of the PITA tenants calls to complain. Other than that just waiting and hoping. :crying:


----------



## mansf123

looks liked things have got pushed back to tonight which will help get snow to fall closer to the coast. just a wait and see game


----------



## jt5019

Plow and sander on.... truck is in the driveway ready to go but nothing to do. Im starting to think we wont get enough to plow out of both storms combined here


----------



## JCPM

I'm prepping my mowers today for spring cleanups. Lol


----------



## snowdreaming

I looked out my window and thought I saw a flake. It was a feather. Pathetic.


----------



## jt5019

We are getting the pumps out at the firehouse incase of flooding problems..  I guess i can take my plow back off


----------



## trycyber

JCPM;1010743 said:


> I'm prepping my mowers today for spring cleanups. Lol


LMAO!! That is great!


----------



## mjlawncare

we did some plowing over this way


----------



## performanceplus

channel 30 says 2-8 inches, all depending if you live on a hill or not. That is for the center of the state. They say total storm for the state is 0-18 inches.


----------



## JCPM

I would love a few more sanding events. I don't have much more energy for snow this season.


----------



## threeleaf

JCPM;1010858 said:


> I would love a few more sanding events. I don't have much more energy for snow this season.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## mansf123

looking like alot of rain.... Is anyone seeing snow now?


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing here rite now elevation 900ft


----------



## mansf123

is it sticking to the pavement?


----------



## mjlawncare

yes we plowed earlier today and now its sticking again


----------



## mansf123

thanks. nothing on the south shore


----------



## timmy1

Big arse snow flakes here at 600ft. 34* out.


----------



## WingPlow

6 or 7inches here so far and calling for maybe 16 more overnight


----------



## metalmetal67

Almost an inch here in Springfield, MA area. They are calling for 3-6 here in the valley with some big numbers for the Berkshires


----------



## chrisby316

Yay an inch of friggen rain tonight! WTF!


----------



## darryl g

I'm at elevation 6 feet...guess you know what that means


----------



## mansf123

heavy rain with some snow mixing in at times here


----------



## quigleysiding

Are any of you guys getting snow?


----------



## JustinD

All rain....................what a surprise!!!!!


----------



## JCPM

Anyone in meriden get snow? All rain here in middletown.


----------



## quigleysiding

Their saying rain till Tuesday


----------



## mjlawncare

we got a nice push in another 3-4inchs early this morning now raining


----------



## darryl g

Now they're saying next storm looks like mostly rain. Sigh. Hardly worth being on call from basically Thanksgiving to Easter. I guess there's still a chance of more snow here on the CT shore but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kattoom125

quigleysiding;1011509 said:


> Are any of you guys getting snow?


We had 7 Inches in North Smithfiled around 1 am this mornig. Came down hard, heavy and quick


----------



## quigleysiding

kattoom125;1011659 said:


> We had 7 Inches in North Smithfiled around 1 am this mornig. Came down hard, heavy and quick


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

This sucks. Now they are saying snow thursday night into friday. im putting the plow in the garage and not holding my breath for snow this week


----------



## ctmower

Im in mostly north central CT (Enfield, Somers, East Windsor, Windsor Locks) etc.. Amounts varied from Enfield having about 1-2" of heavy wet stuff to Suffield having about 6-7 of the heavy stuff. Tree limbs and power lines were hangin everywhere in Suffield but that was at a higher elevation. As i came down the mountain the totals dropped!!!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

2 Inches and counting here ....





















































of rain. :crying:


----------



## wirenut

i'm cleaing the clubs.......:waving:


----------



## MapleGuy

This is depressing! I'm going to tell myself that there is no chance of any plowing later in the week. That way MAYBE I will be pleasantly surprised of we do actually get something. :angry:


----------



## BigLou80

MapleGuy;1011898 said:


> This is depressing! I'm going to tell myself that there is no chance of any plowing later in the week. That way MAYBE I will be pleasantly surprised of we do actually get something. :angry:


You would be very UN pleasantly surprised if you were out plowing today. This stuff is wicked heavy and not any fun at all. For the aggrivation I would have rathered rain.


----------



## 10elawncare

BigLou80;1011908 said:


> You would be very UN pleasantly surprised if you were out plowing today. This stuff is wicked heavy and not any fun at all. For the aggrivation I would have rathered rain.


I was relieved when I saw no snow for that reason, but depressed that I couldn't even get a salting out of it. Looks like that's what is coming our way for thurs-fri. Mix of heavy snow and rain. Can't wait!


----------



## Kramer

I pushed about 4" of the heavy stuff in Westfield/ Agawam at 5 am this morning. Need to look at some cleanup later.


Just too heavy and hard on the truck. A lot of mailboxes got knocked down by the town trucks last night.

Worst part is the ground is completely un frozen.


Up in Blanford/Otis they are saying they got about 20". I think GeneGLS plows that area. Might be worth a ride up there.


----------



## dutchman

It looks if we will miss out on this one again


----------



## snowdreaming

Winter storm watch, to winter weather advisory to ZERO POINT ZERO snow in Boston area.


----------



## MarksLand

8" of heavy wet slop here, so much for the forecast of 1" to 3".


----------



## camaro 77

mansf123;1011853 said:


> This sucks. Now they are saying snow thursday night into friday. im putting the plow in the garage and not holding my breath for snow this week


where did you hear this I thought it was going to be just rain?


----------



## WingPlow

ended up with 13 inches of heavy wet...CRAP


----------



## chrisby316

my town has received 2.35 inches of rain so far and the next storm is going to drop maybe another inch or 2 of rain. Winter is over for me. see you guys next year....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got 8-10" (depending on elevation) of heavy slop here before it turned to rain. got most of it off before the rain and then went back for a cleanup. Man I hate these wet storms.


----------



## bgingras

got anywhere from 10-14" on my sites between Lunenburg, and Sterling with 5 towns total in there. I am exhausted, this stuff was nasty wet. I resorted to quoting $75 to plow a driveway for anyone calling by the end of the day and people were still willing to pay cash to get it done. I felt like a robber, but I was a bit sick of plowing by the end. Good days pay though, not going to complain there!


----------



## snowdreaming

bgingras;1012333 said:


> got anywhere from 10-14" on my sites between Lunenburg, and Sterling with 5 towns total in there. I am exhausted, this stuff was nasty wet. I resorted to quoting $75 to plow a driveway for anyone calling by the end of the day and people were still willing to pay cash to get it done. I felt like a robber, but I was a bit sick of plowing by the end. Good days pay though, not going to complain there!


I knew I should of taken a ride that way.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Completely misses me! lol, oh well, maybe I'll head north.


----------



## FordFisherman

Just got done Fluid Filming my hip waders. Ready to go...


----------



## CTplowpro

im in sw ct and im supposed to get 6-12" i cant waitpayup


----------



## BSDeality

anyone see the new map?


----------



## fisher guy

BSDeality;1012876 said:


> anyone see the new map?


:crying: i wanna be totally screwed:realmad: lol love the captions on the map


----------



## JCPM

That's awesome.


----------



## tiaquessa

Nice job altering the map! I wish we'd see that much.


----------



## JCPM

Looks like 1-3" in middletown area


----------



## advl66

CTplowpro;1012834 said:


> im in sw ct and im supposed to get 6-12" i cant waitpayup


what part of SW CT are you from?


----------



## mansf123

accuweather has 6-10 sunday.... where the hell did that come from


----------



## Luppy

mansf123;1013044 said:


> accuweather has 6-10 sunday.... where the hell did that come from


Same thing when I entered my zip code.


----------



## mansf123

i was on wbzs weather chat and i asked barry burbank about it and he said we may get slammed by abig snowstorm sunday but its too early to call


----------



## kattoom125

YEAH:laughing: MY TRUCKS ARE ALL CLEAN WAXED AND READY TO GO FOR SPRING


----------



## kattoom125

I dont even know how to put a snow plow on anymore


----------



## snowdreaming

I was so frustrated today with the lack of snow. I attacked my huge snow pile at the end of my driveway with a shovel. It was soft due to the rain and I chiseled it down for an hour and its still not even 20% gone. I put the snow into wheelbarrels and dumped it on my lawn and then raked it in to make it look snowy.


----------



## mansf123

im starting to give up on winter and looking forward to spring but.... ill take a few more snowstorms


----------



## plowmaster07

Hey guys, Sorry I haven't been on latley. But in the Ashburnham area we got about 10" of heavy wet crap... then did a rain change over. I opened people up starting at 3am. Between fixing the headlight mount, and periodic plowing's, I didn't get home till 1am. A regurally 7hr. route took 13 hours. But it was good money.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

i hear 2-5inches for us in ct for friday


----------



## fordpsd

Maybe something on sunday here, but ill wait until then to even believe it.

Spend half of today in the rain fixing the truck, that was a lot of fun. Can't wait to get myself a shop.


----------



## darryl g

I'm not sure they really understand this series of storms coming through..it's kind of a strange situation..so I think anything can happen.


----------



## Snow-Con

darryl g;1013376 said:


> I'm not sure they really understand this series of storms coming through..it's kind of a strange situation..so I think anything can happen.


As opposed to all the other storms this season?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Hopefully you southern guys can get one out this weekend.


----------



## plowmaster07

I'm hearing 3-6"ish for tomorrow.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Tree's and poles down everywhere here. Tree just missed my new shed.


----------



## mansf123

i might forget the plowng and get my chainsaw out.....plenty of trees to cut up after the hurricane lol


----------



## ajslands

So I know this isint my thread, but are you guys tired of snow? It's like one storm after another!


----------



## mansf123

yeah the problem is its been one rain storm after another....:crying:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1013830 said:


> i might forget the plowng and get my chainsaw out.....plenty of trees to cut up after the hurricane lol


My phones already ringing, might be a busy day tomorrow, did i hear something about it going over to snow too?


----------



## Lawn Rover

So many different forecasts. One says 4 to 6" and the other says nothing at all in the Groton area.


----------



## dutchman

They say 3" so I will see what happens.


----------



## snowdreaming

Where are you hearing snow for Sunday?


----------



## JustinD

Accuweather has us for 7" on Sunday, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## darryl g

ajslands;1013833 said:


> So I know this isint my thread, but are you guys tired of snow? It's like one storm after another!


Not enough snow is the problem. What I'm getting tired of is getting ready for storms that never amount to anything...being on call without pay basically. There have only been a few plowable events down here on the shore. I'm not convinced this storm will end up being plowable, except for my factory lot and a couple steep residentials maybe. 3 of the last 4 seasons have been lousy for me


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing here now.Got a dusting on the grass so far. Looks like its done already though.


----------



## ctmower

Might be rolling the dice and taking my chances on this storm and heading to the Cape for the weekend. Its seems to me Northern CT will get a dusting to maybe a inch or two over the next two days which isnt enough for me to ruin a planned weekend get away for. My luck is I'll get there and I'll have customers calling me saying theres 5-6" on the ground. Anyone in Northern CT feel like were gonna get missed by this one???


----------



## dchr

ct mower,
I don't know man-I would not put any faith in the weather guesser's,especially this year,along with the crazy tracks the storms this year have been taking. If you have paying customers I wouldn't risk it. Mother nature is an unpredictable b*tch.


----------



## mycirus

Its coming down pretty good now on the Cape. We have gotten about a half inch in 20 mins. Too bad it wont stay like this.


----------



## Chrisxl64

anyone know when this is supposed to stop in SE CT


----------



## chrisby316

stops tomorrow in eastern ct i heard. NWS is saying 3-5 today and 2-4 tonight but we will see


----------



## ajslands

Oh $h!t! I thought you guys have been getting hit by a bunch of storms. But I guess not. Is Merrimac mill in this thread, I just wanna know if he's making that movie, cuz he does make some good movies, ok, enough said, if you guys end up going out tommorow or tonight; be safe


----------



## mansf123

just snowed like crazy for 5 minutes then stopped. I think the only hope for eastern ma is if that sunday storm backs in enough to give us snow but even that looks like a slim chance


----------



## bplow

accuweather blows... they are always off. One minute you go their website and they call for 10" and the 10 minutes later it will say no snow and sunny. Hence why they are call in-accuweather


----------



## Lawn Rover

Lot's of snow here in Groton but nothing sticking.:realmad:


----------



## plowmaster07

It has been spitting all day. Not even an inch acc. but we have had a few bands come through. Like right now, as fast as they come, they leave.


----------



## dutchman

and the Sun is peeking out


----------



## dutchman

everybody out plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10elawncare

Coming down like crazy here, just not sticking anymore. Got about 3-5". Came down at a good rate, shoveled the walk by the time I got to the end there was .5" on the ground. But salted everything and its been clear. Maybe get another salting if not a plowing tonight. All in all a good storm. Besides that stupid dumpster that came flying around the corner and rear-ended me.


----------



## 10elawncare

And before anyone posts something like what if that was a car or a person etc... I was backing up and i knew it was there... just didn't realize it was trying to pull out and it hit me  Thought I had room but he must of edged forward.


----------



## Snow-Con

10e, storm before last I had a dumpster skid sideways and tag me from door to bed--they're tricky buggers, and move quick. Can't take your eyes off em a second.


----------



## snowdreaming

Flurries all weekend thats it


----------



## JCPM

I've been trying to get rid of this one yard of sand in my hopper for two weeks!


----------



## dchr

JCPM;1014398 said:


> I've been trying to get rid of this one yard of sand in my hopper for two weeks!


:laughing: I'm right there with ya,I've got about 1/2 pallet of salt left,was hoping to be rid of most of it with this storm but thats not gonna happen either:realmad:.
To bad I can't use it for
Got 2-2/12 inches on some driveways-others less. The weather guessers keep saying another inch or two overnight-hopefully the ground will get cold enough again for it to stick.
This has been one of the strangest winters in quite some time-let down after let down.
At this point I'm ready for spring,camping and fishing up in Mass.


----------



## JCPM

I just want to get back to work and not worry about getting up at 2am for a while.


----------



## dchr

JCPM;1014424 said:


> I just want to get back to work and not worry about getting up at 2am for a while.


I hear you on that also-wouldn't be so bad if it was worth it. Work is actually starting to pick up a little so hopefully thats a good sign. Better luck next season I guess.


----------



## mycirus

Wed is our next chance. Pete put an awfully big snowflake on his 7 day. http://www1.whdh.com/weather/


----------



## FordFisherman

Don't know about you guys, but I ripped up more turf in this one storm than I did the rest of the season. A big muddy mess.


----------



## RobE

Inaccuweather is predicting two storms for this coming week:

"Just as the big storm begins to wind down across the Northeast, eyes will be set on a second storm, which will bring rain to Florida Saturday.

This second storm will move out into the Atlantic Saturday night and will rapidly intensify over the warmer Gulf Stream waters Sunday.

The remains of the first storm, which brought all the rain, snow and wind to the Northeast Thursday and Friday, will help draw the second storm northward. The two storms should merge into another powerhouse storm south of Nova Scotia Monday.

People in New England, especially eastern New England, could get impacted by snow and strong winds late Sunday night through Monday if the new storm turns northward. A major winter storm is also likely for New Brunswick Monday."










"The winter of 2009/2010 just will not let go. Another in a series of storms will cross the southern United States early next week, spreading snow from the Rockies to the Ohio and Tennessee valley regions. It may even be cold enough for accumulating snow as far south as the Piedmont of North Carolina Tuesday.

As the storm exits the coast Tuesday, it will likely turn northeastward, which could bring snow back up into the Middle Atlantic and Northeast later Tuesday into early Wednesday.

It is still too early to tell if this will be a major snowstorm for the I-95 corridor of the Northeast, since the eventual track off the coast could still vary a good deal due to a number of factors."


----------



## JCPM

Well, I'm gonna get up and go sanding no matter what tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lawn Rover

JCPM;1014670 said:


> Well, I'm gonna get up and go sanding no matter what tomorrow morning.


Me too, just to get rid of the sand. It's supposed to get icy tonight so I'll probably do it in an hour or so.


----------



## JCPM

Temps here are still at 34 degrees so I'm gonna wait a little while longer.


----------



## JCPM

Its 4:51 I'm heading out. We just got a dusting. It'll probably melt by itself but I'm going out anyway.


----------



## mjlawncare

well just got in from plowing places had anywhere from 1" to 5" crazy


----------



## jt5019

Looks like we got about 1.5 to two inches overnight. I went out this morning and put some magic on my lots, most were already melted by the time i left dunkin donuts. I see a lot of guys still out there scraping away on lots that already have pavement showing through in spots.


----------



## snowdreaming

Its going to snow in the Boston area Monday morning and then again on Wednesday.


----------



## JCPM

Most of my lots had pavement showing on one half and 3" on the other


----------



## sno commander

i went out this morning and was really icy underneath from cars packing it down, so i went to switch trucks to go sand and by the time i got back the lot was black.


----------



## DeereFarmer

FordFisherman;1014531 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I ripped up more turf in this one storm than I did the rest of the season. A big muddy mess.


Everything around here was a mess. I was careful on the driveways I do, but my personal driveway is a mess. It's over a mile of gravel, so you can only be so careful. I have some fixing to do in the spring.


----------



## dcl25

I think its time to take the plow and sander off and move on to the spring.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Shame.................. Last year had 11 billable storms. This year, we were passed by, by 7 storms. I ended up with 6 sets of bills going out this year. Disappointing to say the least


----------



## silvercity

JCPM;1015280 said:


> Most of my lots had pavement showing on one half and 3" on the other


It was crazy went to Southington and nothing hardly a dusting not even 3 miles down the road in Plainville my lots had 3-4".....


----------



## FordFisherman

Be nice to get one more push in, but judging by the buds on some of the trees already that may be it for S. CT. Snowed once in March last season...


----------



## JCPM

I'm gonna service all my summer equipment this week and start making phone calls to drum up some work for next week.


----------



## GSullivan

Any info on tonight?I heard something about 3"-6" before it turns to rain.


----------



## mansf123

im hearing maybe 3 inches for eastern ma tonight/tommorow and maybe a repeat tuesday night. Those are my favorite storms....easypayup After that give me one more big storm and ill be happy.


----------



## mansf123

snowing hard in mansfield..... I am so happy to see snow again i cant sleep


----------



## wildbroncobilly

There's 2" on the ground in south plymouth :redbounce
I'm having some coffee and getting ready to go hook up the plow


----------



## FGZ

slushy accumulation of less than 1" in the Beverly area


----------



## JustinD

A slushy coating in Tiverton, hardly anything as I get to work in Middletown/ Aquidneck Island.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

2" of heavy wet snow here in Pembroke Forecast is for 2-4" through midmorning, but I'm not holding my breath that Norwell will call me in.


----------



## bplow

All rain in Norwell now, no snow on the pavement. Middleboro had about 2" this morning and Plympton 3-4" in places.


----------



## JCPM

Sunny with the birds chirpping here in middletown, ct


----------



## mansf123

got 5 hours.....by the time i got done i couldnt even tell it snowed out


----------



## brfootball45

The state called me out around 3:30 this morning


----------



## AC2717

Yeah, i think we are done this year


----------



## 02powerstroke

I got 3 hours in this am for the town I work up to my truck alarm going off because a huge slush bomb fell out of a tree and landed on it weirdly enough the town called at the same time lol


----------



## GSullivan

I can't complain at all,I got 7 1/2 hours in just doing the mall in Plymouth.Now you can't even tell it snowed out!I will say the snow was pretty heavy once the rain mixed in with it.They're saying maybe another plowable event for mid-week.Any word on that?


----------



## snowdreaming

2 inches tops south shore of Mass on Wednesday. I'm done for the winter. I will not even check this anymore. Pete Bouchard just said winter is over. Even if it snows too warm to stick. See you all in November. Wow what a short winter this was.Sorry to all my prepaid seasonal contracts


----------



## mansf123

im going to say we get our biggest snowstorm of the season sometime next week. Anytime you get warm temps that is bredding ground for monster storms. I do think after the 15th winter will be on vacation until next december.


----------



## camaro 77

mansf123;1017848 said:


> im going to say we get our biggest snowstorm of the season sometime next week. Anytime you get warm temps that is bredding ground for monster storms. I do think after the 15th winter will be on vacation until next december.


I hope there is one more storm and I would like it to be a monster but I am losing faith fast the way this winter is going


----------



## CTPlowman

plows are off and the sanders are coming off thursday. But they will be ready just in case. Starting clean ups next week.


----------



## redsoxfan

*09-10*

think were done this year called the guy who is going to sandblast and repaint the plow have an appointment for the end of this week then it will stay in drive for a week or two then it goes away:waving:


----------



## WingPlow

CTPlowman;1018129 said:


> plows are off and the sanders are coming off thursday. But they will be ready just in case. Starting clean ups next week.


how can you do clean ups with the ground covered in snow ?


----------



## mansf123

tommorow looks better now


----------



## tiaquessa

Looks like the storm is coming closer than originally thought. They say 1 to 3 inches with some spots up to 5" east of the big cities. It seems kind of warm though. It's gonna take a while to cool down the atmosphere. Wait and see.


----------



## GSullivan

Pete on channel 7 says 5"-8" on the Cape.We'll have to wait and see.Don't put the blades away yet!payup


----------



## mansf123

funny wasnt pete bouchard the one who said winter is over yesterday...hmmm


----------



## GSullivan

VERY true.Lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Snow-Con

Beautiful day today. Highs climbed near 50 in many spots...except along the coast, where a region-wide sea breeze awoke for the first time this season. You'll know the sea breeze by its chilly bite this time of year. Whafting off of 37 degree water can do that sometimes.

Speaking of wind, the next storm will produce plenty of it - from the northeasterly direction. Yep, it's a late season nor'easter, and it promises to deliver in the snow department.

But wait. It's not for everyone. Last two storms have been about elevation. This one is all location. Southeast Mass. is under the gun for the greatest, plowable amounts while the rest of us watch the flakes fly...and barely accumulate.

This is a long-duration event, likely not wrapping up on Cape Cod until late night Thursday. Although the snow and showers will start early tomorrow, they're negligible, nuisance-type. Not much will stick as the temperatures warm to the upper 30s. It's after dark tomorrow that the storm makes its closest pass AS the temperatures cool to freezing. Rt. 3, Rt. 24 and Rt. 6 on Cape Cod will turn slick late at night with bands of snow swirling in from the Atlantic. This banding may be enhanced by ocean-effect, whereby the snow falls a little heavier thanks to the wind scooping up added moisture as it moves over the water.

Snow totals are shown in the Special Map below. And yes, I still stand by my statement that winter is finished. For most, the snow will vanish by Thursday.

Tally-ho!

Pete


----------



## DeereFarmer

Not looking like anything up this way. I'm going to say we have pushed our last piles for the year up here. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## mansf123

wow necn is saying 10 inches for the south shore. better put those plows back on


----------



## Snow-Con

mansf123;1018550 said:


> wow necn is saying 10 inches for the south shore. better put those plows back on


Are you really this optimistic or do you just really have faith in the local weather-people?


----------



## mansf123

more wishfull thinking than anything. This winter has pretty much sucked


----------



## dutchman

CTPlowman : With the ground so wet good luck with that


----------



## lawn king

I was @ the shop all day yesterday, getting set up to bring in 10 ton of fertilizer, thats why we are getting snow! Now that its going to delay starting lawn care , it snows?


----------



## BSDeality

we live in the NE.... you would expect otherwise? we've gotten plowable snow on April 17th here in CT, that was just a few years ago too. you guys whine more than a bunch of 5 year olds.


----------



## chrisby316

yeah actually waiting for a big rig of fert right now. figures every time im done with snow it decides its not done with me


----------



## dutchman

BSDeality;1018766 said:


> we live in the NE.... you would expect otherwise? we've gotten plowable snow on April 17th here in CT, that was just a few years ago too. you guys whine more than a bunch of 5 year olds.


In the begining I thought this would be a bad winter. Sofar it is my best winter yetpayup


----------



## CTPlowman

dar old man winter made a come back once again. Im hearing 5 inches for my area!!!!! plows are on lol and yesterday we made 1 clean up and boy was it wet lol


----------



## BSDeality

dutchman;1019078 said:


> In the begining I thought this would be a bad winter. Sofar it is my best winter yetpayup


agreed. we're up 35% YTD, even if we didn't get another bill in before april we'd be up 11% over last year.


----------



## mansf123

i thought last winter was alot better then this winter has been>>?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1019115 said:


> i thought last winter was alot better then this winter has been>>?


It was around here. only got 4 full pushes in here.


----------



## Jto89

suppose to get around 4 to 5 here. just came in from putting about a cord of wood in the bed of my truck thanks to my four wheel drive not working and i was snowing pretty good and already got a coating on the grassy surfaces.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just don't see us getting the 5-8 on the cape there saying....its not even snowing now and the radar looks like a joke.


----------



## mansf123

i would rather it not snow at all instead of snowing hard for 20 minutes then nothing...then snow again.


----------



## dcl25

Another waste cant wait to start mowing again


----------



## Jto89

yeup 2" on the grass nothing on the streets. plows going away today im ready for spring


----------



## JCPM

Plows and sanders coming off tomorrow after I wash them


----------



## linckeil

you guys been plowing snow or living a while in the northeast? in case you haven't seen a calendar, its only march 4th.

nothing wrong with preparing for spring, but putting the plows and sanders away for the season isn't a great idea.


----------



## WingPlow

linckeil;1019861 said:


> you guys been plowing snow or living a while in the northeast? in case you haven't seen a calendar, its only march 4th.
> 
> nothing wrong with preparing for spring, but putting the plows and sanders away for the season isn't a great idea.


spoken like a true new englander...lot of winter left around here still


----------



## mansf123

so much for the 2-4 we were supposed to get. Now its supposed to snow like this until tommorow afternoon.:realmad:


----------



## mycirus

This non snow snow stinks. I am not too optimistic for the rest of the month. This time last year and we were done.


----------



## Chrisxl64

well the truck went on its diet,,,the salt and block got unloaded and stacked,,and the blade lowered the ground. Was all to nice out today to let the day go to waste, plus I had to drive quite a few miles to go look at a new house,,,and didnt feel like showing up in my crapbox smashed up 99 contour beater


----------



## mansf123

supposed to start a big electrical job tomorow so with my luck it will snow tonight and ill get called in:laughing:


----------



## darryl g

snowfall was so variable over such a small area..didn't get squad down here in old saybrook CT other than that first December storm.


----------



## chrisby316

Started pulling sanders today, and have pulled all offsite equipment back to the shop


----------



## Lawn Rover

I pulled some equipment off site yesterday, but too early for sander, no?


----------



## GSullivan

There are 5 weeks in March and we all know New England weather so I'll be leaving all my equipment with the truck until the end of the month.I'd rather be safe than sorry.Thats just my .02 cents worth!


----------



## chrisby316

Need to start getting trucks ready for spring. Getting a sander back in is easy. Start lawn applications the 23rd


----------



## JCPM

Well get ready guys. All my plows are put away, sander off the truck and Bobcats getting dropped off at my first job of the year and the pusher is back at the shop. I suppose now were gonna get hit hard.


----------



## fisher guy

well just got back from g/f's bbq and it was great walked around in a t-shirt and it was nice and yesterday took a ride around with tim from mystic landscape to get ready for the spring so as far as im concerned spring is here plow along with sander will be put in storage april 1st not by my choice i would of done it today but H&M wont let me but i dont care that much because that just means i get one more truck payment for doing nothing haha


----------



## Snow-Con

Rumblings of something coming in next weekend. Up here by Concord NH accuweather has us at 5 inches Friday and another 5 Friday night, with another couple Saturday. 

No one else has that...but hey...

I hope not.


----------



## wirenut

golfin tomorrow.....payup


----------



## plowmaster07

Well, give me snow, or warm weather.... Not both! lol. The plow is still ready to go. I did take the counter weight out, (5 minutes I'm all set to go). I'm getting anxious to be getting my hands back on the mowers soon.  Tune up and prep time next week.


----------



## PORTER 05

Its all over. 50F and 40F all week. All plows came off today everything vacumed , washed , cleaned. Been doing emergency tree work for the past 7 days anyway feels like spring, only plowed 6 times and out of those 6 I think only 2 of them we did the full route. Pritty horrible winter for plowing , though it could have been MUCH worse!


----------



## snowdreaming

PORTER 05;1022212 said:


> Its all over. 50F and 40F all week. All plows came off today everything vacumed , washed , cleaned. Been doing emergency tree work for the past 7 days anyway feels like spring, only plowed 6 times and out of those 6 I think only 2 of them we did the full route. Pritty horrible winter for plowing , though it could have been MUCH worse!


I did the math and I would of made more money just snow blowing a few driveways and shoveling a few houses instead of the truck insurance, GL and plow cost depreciation. IMO you need to make at least 8000-10,000 in Mass for this to be worth it


----------



## snowdreaming

Snow-Con;1021949 said:


> Rumblings of something coming in next weekend. Up here by Concord NH accuweather has us at 5 inches Friday and another 5 Friday night, with another couple Saturday.
> 
> No one else has that...but hey...
> 
> I hope not.


It may snow in New Hampshire. Looks cold enough but not in Mass. Definitely going to have precip though.


----------



## Luppy

It looks like it is all over for us here in MA. Forecast shows 50's for the next five days. What a crappa doody winter.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Hit 57 here yesterday.,,,,,the fat lady has hit her solo.


----------



## backupbuddy

Chrisxl64;1023982 said:


> Hit 57 here yesterday.,,,,,the fat lady has hit her solo.


Thats for sure bring on Spring don't want to here any more lies about snow. LOL


----------



## mansf123

well i think im throwing in the towel for this winter, but i will keep the plow out a few more weeks just in case. im ready for spring cleanups and mowing. unless we get a freak storm so long until next year....its been fun, hope everyone has a good summer


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1024016 said:


> well i think im throwing in the towel for this winter, but i will keep the plow out a few more weeks just in case. im ready for spring cleanups and mowing. unless we get a freak storm so long until next year....its been fun, hope everyone has a good summer


Put the plows away my friend its time to start the spring cleanups. winter is over.


----------



## GSullivan

I'm keeping my plow out of the barn until April 1st.Mostly because I'm stubborn!!!!!!Talk about a kick in the A**,I took my stump grinder out yesterday to get it cleaned up and smoked the drive belt out of it.An easy fix but bad luck just the same!Anyway good luck to everyone getting going for the spring.


----------



## AC2717

Yup, Plow goes back to where I store it for the off season on Saturday.


----------



## quigleysiding

I finally got the sander off one of the trucks today and cleaned everything up for summer. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the other one unloaded and put away. Now all I need is the phone to start ringing for the roofing and siding work. As long as the sun keeps coming out I know the phone will ring. It"s nice to feel spring in the air.:yow!:


----------



## Snow-Con

mansf123;1024016 said:


> well i think im throwing in the towel for this winter, but i will keep the plow out a few more weeks just in case. im ready for spring cleanups and mowing. unless we get a freak storm so long until next year....its been fun, hope everyone has a good summer


Wow...they finally got to you?


----------



## fisher guy

its official passed by mcdonalds today and there was a landscape crew doing spring clean ups Let the grass fly


----------



## backupbuddy

fisher guy;1024503 said:


> its official passed by mcdonalds today and there was a landscape crew doing spring clean ups Let the grass fly


Thats funny I seen the same guys LOL at a McDonalds here in Plainville


----------



## Chrisxl64

backupbuddy;1024710 said:


> Thats funny I seen the same guys LOL at a McDonalds here in Plainville


If its the same guys we have round here they cut the grass at the McDonalds by day and live in the taco bell by night. :laughing:

Yeaaaa,,,,cleaned the truck up pretty well,,,and now off to the shop to catch up on all the maintence put off for the winter season, the front end has been talking to me and unfortunately is a pretty in depth conversation.


----------



## plowmaster07

Chrisxl64;1024783 said:


> If its the same guys we have round here they cut the grass at the McDonalds by day and live in the taco bell by night. :laughing:
> 
> Yeaaaa,,,,cleaned the truck up pretty well,,,and now off to the shop to catch up on all the maintenance put off for the winter season, the front end has been talking to me and unfortunately is a pretty in depth conversation.


Haha Yeah I had that same conversation with my front end last winter.  But you do what you have to right? And the plow's staying accessible until April 1st. I'm not playing games with it. lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

See ya guys next year. :waving:


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;1025392 said:


> See ya guys next year. :waving:


haha You'll be back watching the video's around July/ August. lol. :laughing:


----------



## backupbuddy

*Rain!*



fisher guy;1024503 said:


> its official passed by mcdonalds today and there was a landscape crew doing spring clean ups Let the grass fly


Hey how you doing there in Salisbury? Are you under water? I've been battling the basement since last night. It seems to be letting up now but still getting water coming in.


----------



## fisher guy

backupbuddy;1028315 said:


> Hey how you doing there in Salisbury? Are you under water? I've been battling the basement since last night. It seems to be letting up now but still getting water coming in.


none of the td banks that we maintain have called about any flooding that i know of but the water is pretty deep in some places. it seemed that every storm sewer cover i passed was shooting up water or at the very least under water some places i felt like i needed a boat and i felt bad for people with little cars if i had an air boat i would of had a field day lol


----------



## backupbuddy

fisher guy;1028397 said:


> none of the td banks that we maintain have called about any flooding that i know of but the water is pretty deep in some places. it seemed that every storm sewer cover i passed was shooting up water or at the very least under water some places i felt like i needed a boat and i felt bad for people with little cars if i had an air boat i would of had a field day lol


Looking at the news there was a family using an aluminum boat to get to there cars and kids to the school bus. I live on a lake and most of the docks around are 2-3 inches under water. went down to my basement this morning to find it didn't take on any more water that was a relief. I wonder how some of the other members faired. Topsfield I heard got over 10" unbelievable. Looks like the north shore got the brunt of it. Well it looks like the winter is over for this year. Hope everybody has a good landscaping season.


----------



## fisher guy

yeah it seems it i really didnt even go outside unless i had to i havent seen anything like that since i was in florida. but yeah winters over i gotta wait til april 1st to rip off my spreader but to me winter is over so yeah like backup buddy said everyone have a great landscape season im gonna post one more set of pics of when the spreaders is out of the truck and in summer mode then i probally wont be back to july


----------



## darryl g

Bit of a close call down here on the CT shoreline. My basement/garage is at 6.2 feet above sea level. I'm riverfront about 1.5 miles from the shore on a little tidal river. Water all around me...stream comes from the west to a small pond and then crosses under the driveway to join the river.

Just across the road is a series of big ponds held back by a dam that then drains under the road through culverts to the river. The culverts at the road were full, water running over the spillway like crazy, culverts under water at the water company pump station across the road and washing across their driveway.

Our pond was way up, river was way up and onto the yard a bit but my culverts handled the flow thank god. 2 years ago we had a flood and washed out the driveway big time...two 48 inch culverts got undermined and then one of them got crushed by a mass of concrete poured around a rail post...that was all she wrote..once one pipe got closed up the whole thing went bye bye. Upgraded to 5 footers and glad I did..they handled it like a charm and the rip-rap held everything together. the 48's were galvalanized with just common fill around them. The new ones have 3/4 inch stone around them and then fabric over that with 3/4 inch compacted process and then the Holyoke formation basalt for rip rap...really dense stuff...thank you Mass, lol.

The pics are from 2 years ago and then after the repair..not from this recent storm.


----------



## darryl g

Possible winter storm Monday/Tuesday time frame next week...that could be interesting. Just as I'm getting into my spring work. They're calling it a rain/snow event..will have to wait and see.


----------



## mycirus

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## plowmaster07

darryl g;1031490 said:


> Possible winter storm Monday/Tuesday time frame next week...that could be interesting. Just as I'm getting into my spring work. They're calling it a rain/snow event..will have to wait and see.


Hey I'm still ready for it. Plow's still easily accessible. Yeah I already started spring clean ups, so just let me keep making money... plowing or raking. lol

Everybody have a good season!


----------



## Snow-Con

Only place I saw that was accuweather, and they've changed it since yesterday.


----------



## fisher guy

winters done folks april 1st im pulling everything off and turning my truck back in to summer mode


----------



## plowmaster07

Hope everybody's summer is going well, here's a link to the 2010-2011 season page. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103786


----------



## mike custom

subscribing! Just got my new spreader put on my fuso 4x4 yesterday! Can't wait to make some dough!


----------



## fisher guy

mike custom;1169350 said:


> subscribing! Just got my new spreader put on my fuso 4x4 yesterday! Can't wait to make some dough!


hey bud this is last years thread check the new one welsome to the site http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103786


----------

